# Life Then {Role Play} {Sequel to Life Now} ALWAYS EXEPTING



## Toffee531 (Oct 7, 2014)

Everyone in the events of Life Now wakes up in a time before the virus and must get back to regular life while hiding there powers or so they think. suddenly darkness has taken over and the survivors are fighting to live.

The form

Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
Pairings:
Sexuality:
Weapon:
Powers/Abilities:

Mines the same

Name: Riley
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Appearance: 



Spoiler: Here



View attachment 59860
View attachment 59861


Personality: Quiet and mysterious at first but opens up later on
Pairings: yes
Sexuality: Bisexual
Weapon: Scyth
Powers/Abilities: Here's can control fire and use a version of heat vision called pumpkin vision

Name: Sarah
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: She has a pumpkin head like Riley but its pink, she wears a a white shirt with a black cardigan, a tartan skirt and black shoes
Personality: She is kind and sweet but stubborn and always speaks her mind
Pairings: Ya
Sexuality: Straight
Weapon: A pink sword
Powers/Abilities: She has electricity powers and pumpkin vision (The electricity is pink)
Where you in the first one: Nope
Extra info: She's Riley twin sister

People in the first one can be there old person plus a new one and new people can create a new character


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 7, 2014)

Name: Jane
Gender: female
Age: 18
Appearance: short and thin, blue pixie cut hair
Personality: blunt at times, loyal and quiet too
Pairings: yes 
Sexuality: bi
Weapon: sword
Powers/Abilities: phase
Where you in the first one: yes


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 7, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Name: Jane
> Gender: female
> Age: 18
> Appearance: short and thin, blue pixie cut hair
> ...



Your in, I have to go for now, but I'll be back


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2014)

Name = Jason
Gender = Male
Age = 17
Appeareance = Brown hair with  kind green eyes wears blue jeans and a light grey hoodie. 
Personality = Shy, slightly insane, tries to make lots of friends.
Pairings = Sure.
Sexuality =  Straight
Weapons = Two black katanas
Powers = Has white angel wings and can fly.
Were you in the first one? = Yes.


Name = Satoshi
Gender = Male
Age = 19
Appeareance = Jet black hair with bright green cat eyes. Wears a red shirt with blue jeans, wears no shoes, has a black cat tail and black cat ears. Also has cat claws. Pale skin and tall and thin. Typically, hes covered in blood. 
Personality = Insane. Very. But Satoshi can be serious. Sadistic and a jerk.
Pairings = Sure.
Sexuality = Straight
Weapon = Two black katanas.
Powers = Blood magic, using agility and physical attacks, such as black blood covered wings or enchanting his sword. He can use it  as defence or ranged method of attack, however he isn't too good, as his fighting style is based on speed and physical power. A ranged attack would be his weakness. Has Haemolcria as a result of his powers. (Cries blood.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm confused, is this set before the virus? Didn't some people get their powers _because_ of the virus though? 
/me is confused >.<


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 7, 2014)

Eep, double post


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 7, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm confused, is this set before the virus? Didn't some people get their powers _because_ of the virus though?
> /me is confused >.<



Maybe it's a mystery we have to work out? I thought that we never got to the bottom of the powers thoroughly though


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2014)

Name: Jazln
Gender: Female
Age: 14
Appearance: long hair,short,skinny,wearing school uniform.
Personality: mischief,kind, and stuff.
Pairings: idk
Sexuality: idk
Weapon: Naginata
Powers/Abilities: Can turn into a cat,fly


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 8, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm confused, is this set before the virus? Didn't some people get their powers _because_ of the virus though?
> /me is confused >.<



Everyone just wakes up back at a time line where the virus has never existed, no one knows why, but people act like they've never been dead.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Alright.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it possible for me to play as kitty?
I miss life now U_U


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

(Bump!)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 8, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Is it possible for me to play as kitty?
> I miss life now U_U



Well you were in the last one and technically never left so sure


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

(How many more people do we need/do we wait for everyone to come on?)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 8, 2014)

Right now I have something to do but we'll start when I'm back, which might be tommorrow


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lets just start

I open my eyes and get out of my bed, I had a strange feeling something was off, when I got to the throne room I was shocked to see some people, well pumpkin people. I rushed back to my room and sat on the bed, "Whats going on, it can't be..." I say to myself and decided I was seeing things so I got a book to read and sat down.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

I wake up to the sound of a familiar voice, "Jane, get up, it's your first day of uni today!" I hear my mum call. Uni? Wait UNI! Oh my god, I have to pack I think but then glance at some suitcases which indicate I'm already packed. 

As I get ready the events of before come back to me, Where is Riley and everyone else? I only remember aki lying there then I blacked out, what the hell is going on I think, suddenly remembering the phase I try to put my hand through the wardrobe and reassuringly it goes through.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jason wakes up, sprawled on the floor with his wings twitching. ".. Was.. it all a dream...?" Jason questioned. He looked to his left. He saw... her.. "S...sis...?" Jason stared in horror at the corpse. He looked down at his hand, the blade matched the wound. He whimpered "N-no... UWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!" He shrieked at the top of his lungs.

A cute boy sat on a bench, with jet black hair and bright green eyes that appeared.. to be catlike..? Strange. He was barefoot and wore a red shirt and blue jeans. There was a swishing motion behind his shirt, it was his tail, and you could've been curious of this.. He was wearing a beanie hat, decorated with rainbows and cherries. He seemed to have no ears where a regular hunan would have them.. but maybe this was simply the hat
 But.. no. He had small, small lumps in the hat, where his hair was. His cat ears were these bumps. He had a depressed look on his face, and had a symbol branded onto his right hand. It was kanji for blood.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

I wake up and look for all the others, who aren't there, Panicking I go downstairs and find my parents talking and when I approach they turn. "Son, we know you wanted to go to a human university" my dad said and I remember before the virus I was going to university and how I wanted to go to a human one instead of the pumpkin kingdom one, "And we've talked about it, and we'll let you go to this human university" My mum says handing me a brochure of the university I wanted to go to. "Thank you, thank you, thank you" I say hugging both of them, forgetting about the others and going to pack.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jason swallowed the spit in his mouth. "Wh..y.. would you do this to yourself!?" Jason sobbed, wanting to blame anyone but himself. Yet he knew he did it. He felt cold.. Tears streamed down his face.

Satoshi looked up and saw a boy sobbing over a girl. A twisted smile appeared on his face, laughing. _Emotions... Fool. I wonder how she will look while she rots. Yesss . Her eyes will be filled with maggots and the like.. Blood.. rotten, mouldy  skin... _ Satoshi licked his lips with insane glee.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

In the car I recall the past events, did I make it all up? 

As I get to uni I say goodbye to my mum and start unpacking in my room, at least I finally get to study medicine I mutter, my roommates all seem like my kind of people, clever, quiet and we seem to share a mutual love of video games


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

I arrive at the university and go to my room, I open the door and see non other than Jane, "Jane?" I say.

(I'm in human form for the record)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Satoshi stares behind him. "I'm 18 in a few months.. after the school year ends, its University!" He growls happily to himself, the sudden change in personality surprising to even himself.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

I hear my name and recognise the voice instantly, "Riley!" I say in shock, "I thought I made you up"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well it's great to hear what my girlfriend thinks of me" I say to her jokingly.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> "Well it's great to hear what my girlfriend thinks of me" I say to her jokingly.



I smile, "it is kind of weird though how we just woke up, I thought it was a dream" I say seriously, "but if it was a dream then it was an enjoyable one at times"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

"Waahh..." Jason sobs, collapsing onto his sister.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi bit his lip, staring at Jason.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"Yeah, so what are you studying here"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Medicine, specifically someone who works in A&E or on an ambulance, you?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"Electronics"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Satoshi sighs. "You care alot for your sister, don't you?" 

Jason murmurs, his face buried in his sisters chest.

"Too bad she's dead." Satoshi mocks. _Now I get a closer look at him, I swear this is the guy who always threw the bloody balloons..._


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Sounds fun" I say, "wait, are we sharing a room?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"Yep"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Hmm, that's a coincidence" I say, "anyway, what do you want to do?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jason clenches his fists at that comment.

Satoshi grinned. _A new toy to play with.._ "Y'know, in a while, you won't even recognize her." Satoshi leans on the wall in the alley, next to a University. "Her eyes will be full of maggots. Torn open. Dead, intestines chewed out, tongue devoured..." Satoshis grin widens, he was even excited hinself at the image of a rotting corpse that was once a living, breathing human... You see, Satoshi just LOVED talking about death. He liked to mess with peoples minds with dead and related things, but most other stuff, he was dead serious.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"I don't know, wanna just explore the town?" I ask


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Sure" I say opening the door, "gonna have to get used to that" I joke

(Shall we set a specific city that uni is in?)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

(I'd say a made up one)

We walk for a bit before I see two people, one I recognized, "Is that Jason!" I ask


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Satoshi yawned. "Wooow, you're boooring..." Satoshi giggled sadistically. "Where's your reaction?"

_Oh, I'll react, you *******.._


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Jason, was he blood dude?" I say reaching for Riley's hand

(Ok)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"Yep" I say and run to him, I see the other guy annoying him, "Lay of dude" I say to him


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Hmm" I say running with Riley


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

"You're so boring too.. Maybe you'd be more interesting as a skeletal model in a science room.."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

"How's this for boring" I say checking there's no one about before setting myself on fire"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jason realized where his face had been this entire time, instantly rolling off his sister, his face blushed bright red.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi giggled, snapping his fingers as blood erupted out of the symbol. He pulled out his katanas and they surged with bloody strength. "Still too boring."


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Be careful" I mutter to Riley, "is that your sister?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 10, 2014)

(I gtg, bye)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

(Bye!)
"It..it's my... sis... sister..." Jason mutters from the floor.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

(Bye)

"What on earth is she doing in the floor" I say


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

"Dead.. I... kill-" He stopped halfway through his sentence. _They would probably hate me even more.._


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"How long has she been dead?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jason shrugs, lying.

Satoshi leans onto the wall, as blood stops flowing out of the symbol.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

I sit on the ground next to her and examine her, "looks like a day or two, nothing I can do sorry. Best call the hospital"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Satoshi yawns even harder. "You guys really are boring."
Satoshi sighs.

Jason pulled out a phone and started dialling a number. He tried to speak, but his throat was dry, but he felt like he was drowning, his lungs burning. He couldn't bring himself to say more than a few words.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

I turn to satoshi, "and I suppose you are the most interesting person in the world" 

I then grab the phone of Jason and explain what happened


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

"Yes..." Satoshi leans on the wall,  with a smirk on his face, with his eyes closed. "In fact, I've found some interesting  information right now!" He directed his eyesight to Jason, with a twisted smile on his face. He had seen the whole thing happen.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Unsprisingly you don't seem certain" I say without looking at him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

"Oh yeah?" Satoshi growls, putting his foot on Jasons sisters corpse. "Shhhh... I know who killed herrrrr...." He whispered, but intentionally whispered it very loud so Jason could hear as well. It was clear what he was doing.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

I phase the girl and his foot falls through, I smile sarcastically at him, "you think you so special don't you? Yet I just pissed you off as easily as most people, now are you going to stand there acting like a hard man or actually be helpful" 

(Good idea)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jason stared at his sister. "A-Ayumi..." He sobs
(<- You now know not to let me name things!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"So you don't want to know.." Satoshi turns away, smiling. "Fine by me."


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

"Cause that's defiantly what I meant by "are you going to help"" I say in my are you an actual idiot tone

(Haha)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

"Fine." Satoshi growls, but quickly changes to the same smirk as before. He leans on the wall and closes his eyes, before pointing at Jason.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 10, 2014)

As I guessed from Jason's quick change of comment before. The wail of sirens gets closer and closer and when the ambulance arrives I explain some stuff to the medics then head to my new room not wishing to argue with that boy. 

(G2g now, bye)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

(Bye!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi takes off his hat, his cat ears perking up, stretching after being under that hat for so long. His cat tail comes out, and he sprints down the empty street, taking in the sunlight, barefoot as usual. He runs inside his home and flops into his bed, falling asleep, his dreams consisting of.. torture. Typical Satoshi.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

(Anyone want to rp?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

(Yeaaah!)


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

I arrive back at my room, thinking that there may have been some pumpkin magic involved with me and Riley's meeting up


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi woke up and yawned. He put his tail under his shirt, it swishing around, was hard to see unless you paid attention. He had forgot to put on his hat, so his cat ears were visible, his bright emerald green cat eyes showed he was oblivious to it.


----------



## nard (Oct 11, 2014)

( Really? Really?


You people are literally copying The Rebuilding now.


I can't deal, go back to roleplaying. )


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

(Just ignore it)

I sit down and get some books out too study for my classes wondering if Jason was ok and who the hell the other guy was.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

(Correct me if I'm being an idiot here. A TOPIC is different to copying a whole roleplay. Plus, Toffee probably didn't know.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Really? Really?
> 
> 
> You people are literally copying The Rebuilding now.
> ...



(Hey they want to make a new Roleplay they can. If he is copying The Rebuliding. Does it matter? Every Roleplay is like this. They probly got inspired to make a Roleplay. Heck I got a Roleplay called "Tales of a Fantasy" and it's like this.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi saw Jason bawling on the floor again. Smirking, he growled "Having fun?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2014)

*wakes up* what!? where!? Where am I...?

(Lost her memories )


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

(Guys seriously just leave it or stuff will be said and the role play will be closed, let's continue) 

I realise I have a class and rush to it, slightly nervous for my first one


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Don't be so sour on your birthday, c'mon, let's die!" Satoshi giggles. 

Jason just sat there, his face firmly planted into the ground. He was too depressed to care.

Satoshi whistled, blood pouring put of the kanji on his hand. He snaps his fingers and it starts raining  Ayumi's blood. 

Jason felt his sisters cold blood hit him. "*******..." He sqeauked, too weak to say much.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2014)

Uxie said:


> (Guys seriously just leave it or stuff will be said and the role play will be closed, let's continue)
> 
> I realise I have a class and rush to it, slightly nervous for my first one



Ugh! Dammit I'm stuck. Help! Anybody help!

(Yeah... Also it's been a long time. Uxie.)


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

(I guess it has, how are you?)

I sit through the introduction to paying close attention to it while assessing my new classmates, they are some knowledgable ones and some not, but luckily all seem it have a keen interest in the subject.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason doesn't move, but his eyes focus on Satoshi, staring at his black cat ears, matching the cat boys jet black hair.

Satoshi is still oblivious that his ears are visible. The bloody rain made a horrible noise as it hit them and the ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi laughs as intestines fall into his hand. He wasn't expecting this, but decided to go with it. He devoured the intestines. He had a twisted smile on his face, his eyes twitching excitedly.

Jason stared in horror, blood splattering all over him and Satoshi. He whimpered, his eyes welling up with tears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi stared at Jason, his eyes twitching harder and harder. "What's the matter!? Too busy crying!?" Satoshi laughs sadistically.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I wake up and go back to the same place where I saw Jason and found him, "You okay?" I ask him, ignoring the other guy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi licked his lips with glee, pieces of Jasons sisters intestines falling out of his mouth. He approached Jason and raised the katana above his head, his sword glowing red and black energy. This was a bloody aura of some sort. He attempted to stab Jason in the neck, bringing the katana down hard and fast.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I see the weapon and counter, by summoning my scyth and holding it above Jason, "You might wanna move" I say before kicking the other guy in the stomach.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"No thanks." Satoshi smiled. Black, blood-covered wings appeared on his back, his cat ears perking up. His facial expression showed sadistic glee, as he stares at Riley. "Wanna know who killed her?" Satoshi giggled, small bits of intestines still slipping out of his mouth.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Fine then"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi yawned, and giggled excitedly. Satoshi let his shadow-black cat tail slip out from under his red shirt, wrapping it around Jasons neck, lifting him off the ground. "Him."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Can't honestly say I'm surprised, but I'm sure he didn't mean it, I mean have you seen the started of him, he's a mess" I say


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"What state?" Satoshi shrugged, his tail still supporting Jason off of the ground. _I'm surprised he's not surprised I'm a cat.._ Satoshi stares at Jasons wings, then at Riley, remember how he lit on fire magically without getting hurt. _Then again.._


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

(I mentioned the state of him, darn auto correct)

"So who are you" I ask him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> *"What state?" *Satoshi shrugged, his tail still supporting Jason off of the ground. _I'm surprised he's not surprised I'm a cat.._ Satoshi stares at Jasons wings, then at Riley, remember how he lit on fire magically without getting hurt. _Then again.._


(Edited post.)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Who are you" I repeat


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"What state?" Satoshi repeats impatiently.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"I mean he's completely broken, now answer my question, who are you" I say, starting to get angry


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Broken? How? In what way? Answer me and I'll tell you."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well his sister just died, and he killed her, he's depressed and is losing the will to live I think, Now answer me or get ready to burn" I say angrily


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Blood poured out of the symbol on the back of his right hand. "Fire needs oxygen." He growls. "Satoshi..." He murmurs, the quick change of attitude strange.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

My class end and Riley still hasn't come back so I go out to look for him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason was staring at the floor, unblinking, and was swaying from left to right, with cold, lifeless eyes, as if he was dead. Buut, he wasn't.

Satoshi yawned. "Tis only fair for you to tell me YOUR name now, boy." Satoshi growls, his jet black hair covering his eyes.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I look at my watch, "I need to get back to my room", I say and run to the university. When I arrive I make a list the go to find Jane


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

I arrive at the spot but can't find anyone so I look around to no prevail so I head home


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

(Now we're in different places, I'm at the university)


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

(I will edit my post)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

When I find Jane I show her the list and say ", here are the rest of the people to find, Marie, Chihiya, Sky, Kitty and Aki (Riely doesn't know he's dead)".


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi watched Riley walk away, then Satoshis shadow-black tail tightened around Jasons neck


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

I quickly scan through the list, "oh... Aki, you don't know do you? I found him dead"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I put down the list, "That's terrible, I can't believe it" I say sadly, "Anyway, how are we gonna find the others" I say trying to sound happier.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

I give him a hug, "no idea, they could be anywhere"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi raised his tail up and smashed it down, smashing Jasons head on the floor over and over.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"I guess, What do you wanna do how?"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

"I have some studying to do, have you been to your intro class yet?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Mine doesn't start till tomorrow"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

"We could go introduce ourselves to people?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi's tail slithers around Jason's throat, the smooth fur brushing along his skin. Satoshi was smiling sadistically, his bright green cat eyes glowing with joy.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Nah, that's boring, wanna go to the pumpkin kingdom?" I ask


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

"Sounds good, it would be nice to see it in all it's glory"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Yeah, but first let's go see if Jason wants to come" I say, when we get to where he is I shout "Wanna come to the Pumpkin kingdom?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi's tail slithers around Jason's throat, the smooth fur brushing along his skin. Satoshi was smiling sadistically, his bright green cat eyes glowing with joy.


(Jason's getting killed here, I don't think he can answer? )


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I notice Satoshi killing Jason and throw a fireball at his back


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

I rush to Jason's side and phase him out of the tail


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi felt fire light up on his back. The shock made him release Jason, but he simply laughed as blood doused the fire, putting out the fire.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jason falls out of the tail and is released at the same time. He started panting, before getting up slowly.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I open the portal and tell Jane to take Jason through the portal


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

I help Jason up and get him through the portal


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I take one last look at Satoshi before going in and closing the portal, we all end up in my bedroom, "You okay jason" I ask


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

"Help me get him onto the bed" I tell riley


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Y-yeah... Thanks..." Jason murmurs, his eyes wide.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

I put him on the bed and say to Jane, "Your the medic, what do we do"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

"I need to examine him, meanwhile can you get bandages, antiseptic, water and some painkillers


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi laughed loudly. "I have absolutely no ****ing idea what just happened."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Sure" I say and was about to run out but remembered people lived here again and went the a talker devise and hold down the button , "Bring me some bandages, antiseptic, water and some painkillers please" I say before taking my hand off the button, "The stuff will be arriving soon, anything I can do as of now" I ask


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

"Nope" I say examining Jason, I make a mental note of what I need to do and wait for the stuff to arrive


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason stared at the ceiling. "Well... He's a complete psychopath." He growled under his breath.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"And you are, we'll at least used to be, remember all that blood you had" I say


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason stared at Riley. "So mean..."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"But true"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"And mean... How is that true? It's... It's.. UNtrue!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"You set a trap with blood at your door"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"And? That was for security!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi growled. "How do I find another portal... Damn it, I wanted to kill him!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"But why blood, practicly anything else would be more effective"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Because.. umm... it's... r-red...?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Soo, it's just impractical, security against what though, we were the last people alive plus we were in a giant castle"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"..." Jason just liked drenching people in blood. Jason rubbed the back of his head. "Be-because... ummm..."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Admit it, you were obsest with blood"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"...No."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well I know you are"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"But why?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Meanie..." Jason mutters, eating some ice cream.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason sighed. "Alright, maybe I like blood alot..." Jason confessed, shoving a peculiar red ice cream into his mouth. Frozen blood. Heheheh...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi leans on a wall and slowly falls asleep.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

(oh I got a good idea for this one)
"GUYS IF THIS IS SOME KIND OF MESSED UP JOKE IM GOING TO HURT YOU ALL" I yell but no replies 
I have been looking for them for hours! And nobody's here I knew I should have not took that human nap!
...did they get tired of me always taking naps? Or...no no this is not happening this time they have to be here some were
*runs out of building* and I will find them


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

A loud voice awakens Satoshi "Thehellwasthat!?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> A loud voice awakens Satoshi "Thehellwasthat!?"



Wait is there someone in that castle..... wait WERE THE HELL DID THAT CASTLE GET THERE! Does not matter let see if this guy can help out "you there!.... have we meet before? Never mind have you seen a girl with blue hair a girl who kinder of acts like a dude or a guy with a pumpkin for a head?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Yesss. They teleported somewhere after I tried to kill that brown haired boy with the grey hoodie."


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Yesss. They teleported somewhere after I tried to kill that brown haired boy with the grey hoodie."



"great! At lest I know they not dead and..wait....YOU KNEW THEAM!?! is Jane ok? Is that girl who hurt Jane not ok? Is the other Jane still going out with punkim? Or did she eat him?" *grabs and stats shaking* "TELL ME!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi turned his head, his eyes glowing with insanity. "How am I supposed to know!?" He growls.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi turned his head, his eyes glowing with insanity. "How am I supposed to know!?" He growls.



"well if you know them you should know this stuff! Or are you lying to me? Are you even real? *pokes* "yep your real"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi's cat ears drooped and he sighed  as the stranger poked him. "Shut up or I'll kill you!" Satoshi growls.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi's cat ears drooped and he sighed  as the stranger poked him. "Shut up or I'll kill you!" Satoshi growls.



"no need to be mean! Besides *points to own cat ears* as cat life have to stay together right?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Satoshi sighs, his cat tail slowly wagging left to right, his jet black hair casting a shadow over his bright green cat eyes. "What does that even mean?" Satoshi growls, sclera dripping from his mouth. He decided to eat Jasons sisters eyes a few hours ago, but still had sclera and blood dripping out of his mouth.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi sighs, his cat tail slowly wagging left to right, his jet black hair casting a shadow over his bright green cat eyes. "What does that even mean?" Satoshi growls, sclera dripping from his mouth. He decided to eat Jasons sisters eyes a few hours ago, but still had sclera and blood dripping out of his mouth.



"well we are both cats are we not? And..oh wait you got something on your face *wipes blood off his face* what the heck have you been eating?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Guess." He growls. "Yes, we're both cats. What does that have to do with anything?" He growls, but he stares at the floor nervously. He had never met another cat boy or cat girl before, and really didn't want to be hated by his own race...


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Guess." He growls. "Yes, we're both cats. What does that have to do with anything?" He growls, but he stares at the floor nervously. He had never met another cat boy or cat girl before, and really didn't want to be hated by his own race...



"is EVEYTHING to do with ANYTHING! I have never meet a anther cat before! We can be like..like *pulls in hug* CAT BUDDYS!"
(already shiping it XD)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Waaah!" Satoshi screams as he's pulled into a hug. He blushes, and has a very surprised look on his face. 
(Lol)


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Waaah!" Satoshi screams as he's pulled into a hug. He blushes, and has a very surprised look on his face.
> (Lol)



*Still hugging* "what? Don't like hugs? Everybody likes hugs!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"What, like how everybody is supposed to like cake?" Satoshi giggles. _Waaah! W-what am I doing?_


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "What, like how everybody is supposed to like cake?" Satoshi giggles. _Waaah! W-what am I doing?_



"YES! see you and me well get along fine! *lets go and grabs hend* LETS GO! TO ADVENTURE!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

"Waaaaaahhh!" Satoshi screams, being pulled along by Kitty.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 11, 2014)

Name: pringle
Gender: chipsexual
Age: 24
Appearance: thin slice tater
Personality: i have a moustache
Pairings: im single
Sexuality: chipsexual
Weapon: sharp edge
Powers/Abilities: pringle pounce
Where you in the first one: what


----------



## Trundle (Oct 11, 2014)

Name: Canada
Gender: N/A
Age: 147
Appearance: White at the top, but relatively green in the middle where there are a lot of boreal forests. Lots of lights near the bottom. 
Personality: Kinda patriotic, we are more accepting of gays than our neighbours
Pairings: USA
Sexuality: Democratic
Weapon: Snow
Powers/Abilities: Snow storm
Where you in the first one: no

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a second form for my 4 year old sister who wants to RP if that's okay (unless you're an ageist bigot)
Name: Kelsie 
Gender: None
Age: 5
Appearance: Half black/half white as to not appear racist
Personality: u'll see!!
Pairings: none
Sexuality: pansexual demigod with 3 sex changes
Weapon: spork
Powers/Abilities: spork throw
Where you in the first one:  yes


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Name: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gender:  ♂
Age:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personality: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pairings: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sexuality: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weapon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Powers/Abilities: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where you in the first one:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

Name: Cream Cheese
Gender: a little of both
Age: 1 day
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personality: im really soft 
Pairings: my wrapping
Sexuality: ricotta cheese
Weapon: 6 bloodthirsters
Powers/Abilities: rot on command
Where you in the first one: yes


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

(I feel like I should be mad at this but it is way too funny )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

(I.... What....? Cookie Monster? Cream Cheese? Canada? Lol...)
"Where are we even going?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (I.... What....? Cookie Monster? Cream Cheese? Canada? Lol...)
> "Where are we even going?"



*stops in tacks* .... I have no clue..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"..." Satoshi stared at the cat. "What's an adventure anyway?"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

I finish cleaning and bandaging Jason, "you all right?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"Yeah..." Jason sighs. _What was that cat boys problem?_


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

"Can you tell me what happened" I say cleaning up


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"Well... He just started randomly smashing me into the floor?"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

"And before that?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"He picked me up with his tail and suffocated me?"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

"Before." I say blunty


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"He ate my sister's eyes and intestines..." Jason mutters, sorrowfully. He really didn't want to mention his sister, but he knew he would probably have to.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

"Before" I say again


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"You mean how my sister..?" Jason murmured. He couldn't bring himself to say sister and died in the same sentence.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have to play the good cop, "look I know it's tough and I can't possibly imagine losing my family but if you want to bring her to justice you have to tell my what happened. I know I'm being mean but I'm trying to help"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"..." After a short pause, Jason sighs. "Well... Me and sis... We were always fighting... and... one day... Dad.." Jason started crying. "Cold... nowhere... wings.. she.. said... something... I.. lost it.. killed.. her..."


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

"I see, do you and your sister have a habit of fighting?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Jason nodded, tears streaming  down his face.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Should I show sympathy? I sit on the bed and give him an awkward hug, "don't worry about it ok, everyone loses their temper sometimes and it was just the wrong place at the wrong time"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"Why couldn't I die? She hated me, I'm a freak, psychopath and I'm annoying.."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Jason stares at the floor, with a depressed look on his face.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

"Everyone has their flaws, now you need to get some rest"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Jason nods and closed his eyes, the pillow stained with tears.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

How I hate emotions, I decide to explore the castle


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

I really wanna join, but sadly Creeper isn't here.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> I really wanna join, but sadly Creeper isn't here.



You can fill out the form?


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

TheCreeperHugs isn't here. Is she?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> TheCreeperHugs isn't here. Is she?



Oh no, she isn't. Maybe you should ask her


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

"OGODHOGODNOTTHECOOKIEs!" what... oh is was just a dream....DID I REALLY THINK NOW WAS A GOOD TIME TO NAP! I may have lost my friends before because of this napping and I'm not letting it happening this time! Now where is that cat boy..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Satoshi stared at the wall. "..."

Jason fell asleep.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi stared at the wall. "..."
> 
> Jason fell asleep.



(Satoshi is the cat one right?)
"hey hey cat buddy!" * walks over and sits next to him* "what did I miss?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

(Yeah, Satoshi is the cat.)
"Nothing. You just randomly fell asleep while we were going on an adventure... What's an adventure anyway?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (Yeah, Satoshi is the cat.)
> "Nothing. You just randomly fell asleep while we were going on an adventure... What's an adventure anyway?"



*gasp* "you don't know what a adventure is? Why adventure is... umm..like a story! Is has to be epic! Is has to be funny! It has to have romance! Why life is self is a adventure! And you just got to sit back and enjoy the ride"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"So... Do we get to go on an adventure now?" Satoshi grinned. He was interested in this new concept called adventure.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "So... Do we get to go on an adventure now?" Satoshi grinned. He was interested in this new concept called adventure.



"don't you see? We already on one! But to make things even better we need more teammates!" *points to sleeping guy* "whos the newbie?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

(He's in the pumpkin world, lol.)


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (He's in the pumpkin world, lol.)



(.....what? XD)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

(He is in an entirely different plane of existence ! Pumpkin world!)
"So... Where do we go adventuring?" Satoshi questions.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (He is in an entirely different plane of existence ! Pumpkin world!)
> "So... Where do we go adventuring?" Satoshi questions.



(I'm just going to roll with this)
"well to have a adventure we need to find something epic to do! Or there any zombies around here? That wound be epic!... do you any ideas for a adventure?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Satoshi scratches the back of his head. "Umm... Killing people?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi scratches the back of his head. "Umm... Killing people?"



"I like your way of thinking! But who did we kill cat buddy?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

"Everyone?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Everyone?"



"that is....GENIUS! It will be so epic just you and me on the epic adventure around the empty world first we just need to..." *falls asleep* (got to go love where this is going XD bye!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

(Bye!)
"Guess I'll just wait for her to wake up..." Satoshi laughs, sitting down.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 13, 2014)

Satoshi woke up, still seeing the other cat. He got up off of the floor, yawning.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 14, 2014)

Jason wakes up and yawns, wondering where he  is for a second. _Oh yeah..._


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Jason stared at the pillow, noticing it was covered in his sweat and tears. "Heheheh..." He laughs awkwardly.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

(Sorry I wasn't here guys, I was on holiday and had almost no wifi)

I go up to Jason and say "You wanna go to the human world, I know Jane said you need to stay here but she doesn't need to know"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

"Ok..." Jason nods to Riley.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

*wakes up* Again!? *sighs* Is anybody here?

(Hai guys)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi jumps in surprise as he hears another voice, but doesn't reply.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

I open the portal to a random location and step out, "What shall we do" I ask Jason


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Jason shrugs. "I don't know... What do you want to do?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Anybody here?! Goddamn where am I?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi growls as the symbol on his hand starts bleeding.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

"I'm just as clueless as you" I reply


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

*gets up* Ow! What the...?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

"Oh..." Jason sighs. "Should we explore?" 
A large pair of black, blood covered wings appear on Satoshis back. The voice was beginning to annoy him.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

"Sure" I say and we start walking to work the city


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

(http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?3031-Ideas-Life-Now-anime time to kick start a Life now anime.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello!? Anybody help! I'm gonna turn into a sandwich!


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> (http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?3031-Ideas-Life-Now-anime time to kick start a Life now anime.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hello!? Anybody help! I'm gonna turn into a sandwich!



(OMG I have so many ideas for a Life Now anime, Now all I need is to hire an animator)

I hear a voice from afar, "Hello, who's there" I shout to the voice


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes! I'm stuck in this cramped room!


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

I head to the voice and find a girl, "Are you ok" I ask her


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I head to the voice and find lily, (Your lily right?) "Are you ok" I ask her



(Nope. I'm gonna make a form for her soon.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toffee531 said:


> I head to the voice and find lily, (Your lily right?) "Are you ok" I ask her



It was a dup

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

(Edited)

"Are you ok" I ask the girl again


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> (Edited)
> 
> "Are you ok" I ask the girl again



Yeah *coughs*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi stares at the three from afar. (Omg, I always imagine RPs as anime... When I be vizualizing the scenery from words, it turns all anime. )


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi stares at the three from afar. (Omg, I always imagine RPs as anime... When I be vizualizing the scenery from words, it turns all anime. )



(Same)

"How did you get here" I ask, helping her up


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> (Same)
> 
> "How did you get here" I ask, helping her up



I just woke up and I was here.

(Ideas for the Camp Roleplay.)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

"Strange"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Jason rubbed the back of his head. "Maybe you were knocked out?" He murmurs half to himself.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

"Maybe" I say, replying to Jason, "you wanna come with us then?"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Um sure. *gets up* Ow!


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

"So whats your name?" I ask her


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> "So whats your name?" I ask her



Jazln. And is there a knife in my back..?


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 15, 2014)

I check her back, "Not that I can see"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I check her back, "Not that I can see"



Oh. Okay I feel dizzy though.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi yawns, making a badass black and dark red  blood cape, blowing in the wind.  "You'll have a knife in your back in a minute." Satoshi laughs.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2014)

(Life Then theme song:



)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi yawns, making a badass black and dark red  blood cape, blowing in the wind.  "You'll have a knife in your back in a minute." Satoshi laughs.



What..?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi yawns, making a badass black and dark red  blood cape, blowing in the wind.  "You'll have a knife in your back in a minute." Satoshi laughs.



(Duo)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi yawns, making a badass black and dark red  blood cape, blowing in the wind.  "You'll have a knife in your back in a minute." Satoshi laughs.



(duo)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi yawns, making a badass black and dark red  blood cape, blowing in the wind.  "You'll have a knife in your back in a minute." Satoshi laughs.



(Duo)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi spins a katana in his hand, before pointing it at the girls neck, his cat eyes showing sadistic joy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi tightens his grip on the katanas.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi tightens his grip on the katanas.



"ohhh already trying kill somebody? You fast! But you can't lose me this early in the game!" *pokes his face* "bloop"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

"You won't beat meeeee!" Satoshi laughed, running off the nearby university and violently killing everyone in sight.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "You won't beat meeeee!" Satoshi laughed, running off the nearby university and violently killing everyone in sight.



"oh come on that's not fair! I dont even have a weapon!" *laughs and runs after him*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

"Take this then!" Satoshi laughs, tossing her a katana.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Take this then!" Satoshi laughs, tossing her a katana.



"aw sweet!" *swings katana around* "I have no clue what this is but it looks awesome! Hehe I come for you Satoshi!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

"How are we gonna go on an epic adventure if we kill each other?" Satoshi giggles.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "How are we gonna go on an epic adventure if we kill each other?" Satoshi giggles.



"...fair point hehe but you sound so cute when you giggle!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshis face went red. "Um.. thanks!"  Satoshi murmurs, crushing a students head like a watermelon.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshis face went red. "Um.. thanks!"  Satoshi murmurs, crushing a students head like a watermelon.



*slashes other student* "wow! You got a lot of blood!.. in fact how are we suppose to wash all this stuff of"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi picks up some sweets from a corpse and started eating one. "Wont everyone be too dead to notice?" Satoshi giggles on purpose.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Satoshi rubs his eyes, yawning. "Anybody else alive?"


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

Name:Vikki Burgen
Age:Uhhh lets just say 17 okay?
Gender:Female
AppearanceProfile Picture)
Personality:Shy and Timid
Pairings:I guess?
Sexulaityansexual
Weapons:A black and white sword named Gupie,he lives in her spine and his face looks like a circle with white eyes with xs on them and a white x on his face and his hands are balls with black xs on them 
Powers:Has black blood that when it spills she can say ;Bloody Needle' and the blood will turn into spikes to kill you...She also can turn into a girl with black hair pulled up into pig-tails with a hand cannon the size of her body and she has on a black crop top with black short shorts and black bloots with white belts around the shorts and a chain when her right eye has a blue flame coming out of it BACK AWAY!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi rubs his eyes, yawning. "Anybody else alive?"



"don't seem like it... hey Satoshi have you ever liked some before? You just seem like the kind of guy whos girlfriend died to a zombie and you think is all your fault so you start acting like a nut case.... may be wrong on that do"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

"No. I never understood that kind of stuff..." Satoshi murmurs.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

I turn a corner and see everyone dead, "What happened here" I say out loud


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

Satoshi's eyes widen. "Wait, how am I a psychopath?" Satoshi questions curiously. He didn't like nuts, so he tried to not use the word. He thought they were tasteless and gross.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

I look up and see Satoshi, "He comes in here, tries to kill my friend, then ruins my perfect university while killing hundreds of people for no reason" I say through gritted teeth, Bursting into flames with anger, "Well, he will pay"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I look up and see Satoshi, "He comes in here, tries to kill my friend, then ruins my perfect university while killing hundreds of people for no reason" I say through gritted teeth, Bursting into flames with anger, "Well, he will pay"



"ohmygosh pumpkin head!" *runs over hugs* "I'm so glad you alive and you come just in time to join me and my new cat buddy on our epic adventure!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

I calm down, momentarily forgetting about Satoshi, "Oh, hi kitty, so what's your epic adventure"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I calm down, momentarily forgetting about Satoshi, "Oh, hi kitty, so what's your epic adventure"



"well were are killing everybody for no good reason!.... that sounds really bad now that I think about it but trust me is fun! I even get to use this cool sword thing!" *swings katana around* "cool right?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

Satoshi rips out a students intestines, before slicing up the veins in the students corpse.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> "well were are killing everybody for no good reason!.... that sounds really bad now that I think about it but trust me is fun! I even get to use this cool sword thing!" *swings katana around* "cool right?"



I take a step back, "Killing people for no reason, that's terrible, your ending many life's, so many families are now incomplete" I shout at her


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I take a step back, "Killing people for no reason, that's terrible, your ending many life's, so many families are now incomplete" I shout at her



*steps back felling hurt* "well..were not real killing them..just speeding up their age!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

Satoshi slices up the students corpse, cutting it up, teleporting around him with his blood powers, deciding he would absolutely break this student.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> *steps back felling hurt* "well..were not real killing them..just speeding up their age!"



"You are really killing them, look at him" I shout pointing at Satoshi, "He is an insane person who doesn't deserve to live" I sofen my voice, "Don't become like him"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> "You are really killing them, look at him" I shout pointing at Satoshi, "He is an insane person who doesn't deserve to live" I sofen my voice, "Don't become like him"



"Satoshi is not insane! He is just..different! He deserves to be here just as much as you and I do!... and if you going to be like than maybe you don't deserve to be here..."
(DRAMA DRAMA XD)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

Satoshi cuts the student in half, a wide grin on his face.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> "Satoshi is not insane! He is just..different! He deserves to be here just as much as you and I do!... and if you going to be like than maybe you don't deserve to be here..."
> (DRAMA DRAMA XD)



"Look he's definitely different, he's insane, also I'm a strong believer in second chances but he has had many chances and he hasn't changed one bit" I argue back


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> "Look he's definitely different, he's insane, also I'm a strong believer in second chances but he has had many chances and he hasn't changed one bit" I argue back



"look I don't know what happen between you two but.." *grabs Satoshi* "I want you two to make up! Ok?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

"He Kills people" I should back


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> "He Kills people" I should back



*blinks* "......thats it?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

"Pretty much, but that should be enough"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> "Pretty much, but that should be enough"



"really I mean... tons of people did every day I don't see what the big deal is"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

"Pfft, that's not a reason, thats everyday!" Satoshi laughs at Riley.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

I facepalm, "You know what, you've both stated your views and I disagree so we'll just have to agree to disagree, for the record if you do kill any more people for no reason, then I will hunt you down"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I facepalm, "You know what, you've both stated your views and I disagree so we'll just have to agree to disagree, for the record if you do kill any more people for no reason, then I will hunt you down"



"well FINE! If you need me I being washing the blood out of my hair GOOD-DAY! *storms off*
(got to go to school have a nice day <3 )


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 16, 2014)

(I have to go to bed now, Bye)

"Well I'm going to my kingdom" I say, going though a portal I mad then closing it


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

(Bye, you two!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi brutally kills a student, sticking his finger into the gore. "The boy that threw the blood balloons... If only he knew." Satoshi laughed. He stalked Jason when he did that.
He wrote on the wall. "Mad, pumpkin boy?" In blood. Satoshi laughed, writing these words on the wall. (Tell me if Satoshi couldn't tell he was a pumpkin, please :3.)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 17, 2014)

(I only have enough time to right this post but I had too)

I walk out the portal and see the message saying "You mad pumpkin boy" and reply by burning "Not really, I'm pretty happy right now, thanks for asking  (With the smiley face) Before going back into the portal and closing it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 17, 2014)

Satoshi walks around the university. He was taking pictures of the corpses on his phone to look at later. Laughing, he walked down the hall. He saw the message, and replied with "Oh yeah, killed all the teachers too. Have a nice day! <3!" Satoshi walked out of the university, seeing if he could find the brown haired boy or the cat girl.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 17, 2014)

(Bump!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"HEY!" Satoshi yells, trying to find cat girl or the brown haired boy.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "HEY!" Satoshi yells, trying to find cat girl or the brown haired boy.



*jumps on head* "hi"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi falls foward, falling flat on his face. "Haha, looks like all cats are ninjas!" Satoshi giggles, ignoring the pain from the fall.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi falls foward, falling flat on his face. "Haha, looks like all cats are ninjas!" Satoshi giggles, ignoring the pain from the fall.



"so do you and punkium head sort things out?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"No..." Satoshi murmurs. "Sorry..."


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "No..." Satoshi murmurs. "Sorry..."



'oh come on! you and him HAVE to make up so that him and jane..if jane is alive that is..so we can all go on super epic double dates it will be so much fun!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"That sounds like fun- Wait what!?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "That sounds like fun- Wait what!?"



'what? d-did i say something?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi's cat tail wagged around  happily and excitedly, like a dog. "Umm... n-no! I mean.. double date-? I mean nothing.. Umm..."


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi's cat tail wagged around  happily and excitedly, like a dog. "Umm... n-no! I mean.. double date- I mean nothing.. Umm..."


"oh uh..is date a b-bad thing i don't really know what i t means my..my old group would always go on dates and would come back telling me how fun it is…it sucked just being with Tom and Gigi i mean they were nice but Tom was always setting up grabs and Gigi was eating somebody hahaha..ha…so…what is a date?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"I.. have no idea... I think.. it's when.. umm..." Satoshi's tail wags even more excitedly, his cat ears standing up.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "I.. have no idea... I think.. it's when.. umm..." Satoshi's tail wags even more excitedly, his cat ears standing up.



"is what? WHAT!" *pokes* "tell me"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"It's when... two people.. umm... go... out together.. like a boy and a girl..."


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "It's when... two people.. umm... go... out together.. like a boy and a girl..."



"…thats it…we'll I'm a girl..yor a guy..i think so i don't get what the big deal is"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Normally people do it... when they.. you know... love each other?" Satoshi murmurs.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Normally people do it... when they.. you know... love each other?" Satoshi murmurs.



'oh..well i mean..i like you more then other guys and i-i don't know if thats love or anything and i will..just shut up now"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"I like you more than other girls..." Satoshi murmurs. "Should we go back to our killing everyone adventure?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "I like you more than other girls..." Satoshi murmurs. "Should we go back to our killing everyone adventure?"


'i don't know I'm *yawn* pretty tried..so u.." *kisses cheek* "night"
(going to bed night!  )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

(Goodnight!)
"G-goodnight!" Satoshi blushes, and then sits on the roof, staring at the bloody windows of the university.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

My new second character, Sarah

Name: Sarah
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: She has a pumpkin head like Riley but its pink, she wears a a white shirt with a black cardigan, a tartan skirt and black shoes
Personality: She is kind and sweet but stubborn and always speaks her mind
Pairings: Ya
Sexuality: Bi
Weapon: A pink sword
Powers/Abilities: She has electricity powers and pumpkin vision (The electricity is pink)
Where you in the first one: Nope
Extra info: She's Riley twin sister

P.S When its from her p.o.v it will be this colour


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi wakes up on the roof deciding to take a closer look at the univerity. He jumps down,  walking in through the door.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

I walk up to my old room and find my sister in it, looking through my stuff, "What are you doing?" I ask her. She looks up at me and simply says "I thought you where gone so I was gonna steal, I mean borrow some of your stuff", "Whatever, I'm going back to the human world" I state, I start walking away before she stands up and says "I'm coming too" and we both head out a portal.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

(Someone applied by the way, I'll quote it in a minute.)
Satoshi walked around the bloodstained university. If you turned on the TV, you might be able to hear it on the news. He laughed, taking more pictures of the dead corpses on his phone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlem0kid said:


> Name:Vikki Burgen
> Age:Uhhh lets just say 17 okay?
> Gender:Female
> AppearanceProfile Picture)
> ...


(littlem0kid applied.)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (Someone applied by the way, I'll quote it in a minute.)
> Satoshi walked around the bloodstained university. If you turned on the TV, you might be able to hear it on the news. He laughed, taking more pictures of the dead corpses on his phone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeah and exepted

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk through the portal, "Actually, I think I'll come pack later", Riley says and then walks back through the portal and closes it. I keep on walking through and find a cat person taking pictures of dead bodies, I walk over to him and ask "What happened here?".


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi looked at the girl, his face covered in blood. In his right hand, he was carrying a katana, in his left he had his phone.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

I stare at him blankly, "Are you gonna answer me or not?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"I killed them..." He laughs, his eyes twitching.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

"Figures, let me guess, your some kind of crazed psychopath who killed all these people for no reason"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi yawns. "Don't call me a psychopath or I'll do the same thing to you."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

"Try me" I reply


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi sliced at the girl, attempting to kill her


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

I see him swing and dodge before paralyzing him with electricity "Is the little boy stuck" I taunt


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"No." Satoshi growls, summoning a tsunami of blood, the electricity shocking the student's dead corpses.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

I jump back and summon my sword, "You know what, I don't like you"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Yeah, I think I know only one person who hasn't said that to me." Satoshi growls.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

I rush folwards and take a jab at his sholder


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi dodges the jab and attempts to stab the girl in the back.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 18, 2014)

I manage to dodge the stab and start throwing electric bolts at him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi gets hit by two, but dodges the rest. He teleports ontop of the girl and attempts to rip her tongue out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

(Bump)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Satoshi walked out of the university.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi walked out of the university.



*haging off university with tail* "hi there Saroshi! what you doing?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Hey, Kitty! I don't know..." Satoshi sighs.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Hey, Kitty! I don't know..." Satoshi sighs.



"reallay? nothing/ you must have been doing something before? well navermind i need to give you this back" *trys to head katana but falls flat on her face* "…ow"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Waah! Are you ok!?" Satoshi growls, worried. 

Jason sits there, sighing. "Sis..." He murmured. He still hadn't let go of that.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Waah! Are you ok!?" Satoshi growls, worried.
> 
> Jason sits there, sighing. "Sis..." He murmured. He still hadn't let go of that.



"yeah yeah I'm fine.." *lifts tend of head to see blood* "…thats bad right?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Yeah..." Satoshi murmurs. He ripped off a small section of the inside of his pocket, which was soft and warm. "Here, use it as a bandage."


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Yeah..." Satoshi murmurs. He ripped off a small section of the inside of his pocket, which was soft and warm. "Here, use it as a bandage."



*wraps it around head* "thanks…wait did you hear something?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"No... what was it?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "No... what was it?"



"i don't know i just head something from the place we were at before…" *turns into cat* "lets cheek it out"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

"Alright!" Satoshi giggles, following Kitty.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 25, 2014)

I walk round the dead bodies, "There all had to die, for no reason" I say to myself and go back into my realm, on my way I pass Riley who goes into the portal and closes it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 25, 2014)

Satoshi stared at the university, laughing hysterically.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

Things are going slow right now so I'm gonna do a BIG plot change to liven things up, because remember, not everything is as it seems.

I walk up to a dead bodies and nudge it, as soon as I do it disappears, "What the hell" I shout, backing up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Satoshi hears a shout from the building. He sprints into the once noisy and cheerful halls, now cold and bloody.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I decide to run into the building after another body disappears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Satoshi watches the bodies disappear. "The hell!?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I run until I bump into someone


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Watch where you're going!" Satoshi growled. "Oh... it's you again." Satoshi's cat claws extended out of his hands, ready to fight.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I look at his extend his claws "Look, we can fight later, for now we need to work to together to find out how the bodies and disappearing" I say to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Fine. What do you think is happening?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"I don't know, you got any ideas" I ask


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"No clue."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Satoshi stares at the rapidly disappearing corpses. "Huh. At least I don't have to clean up.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I sigh, "This is gonna take a long while"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Yeah..." Satoshi growls. "Now, how do we even find out about this in the first place?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"I don't kno..." I start to say before I black out


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Hey? You alright!?" Satoshi growls. "Are you dead!?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I see an image of a huge figure, "Who are you" I ask, "I am Shadow and I'm your worst nightmare" He says and Everything goes white. I wake up being shaken by Satoshi, "What was that dream"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

(Your post isn't appearing. It says you posted, but nothing has appeared.)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I see an image of a huge figure, "Who are you" I ask, "I am Shadow and I'm your worst nightmare" He says and Everything goes white. I wake up being shaken by Satoshi, "What was that dream"

Can u see this?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 29, 2014)

"hi Satoshi!" *looks down* "hi pumpkin he-...w-why is he not moving?" *brands down and pokes* "h-hi you can wake up now...."
"turns to Satoshi* "w-what did you do..to him?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"I-I did nothing! He just passed out!" (Yeah, I can see it now, thanks!)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I see kitty "Hi Kitty" I say before looking at a wall to see it disappear, "WHAAA" I scream


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "I-I did nothing! He just passed out!" (Yeah, I can see it now, thanks!)



"p-passed out..?" *starts crying* "how d-dum do you think I am?!? You guys ready to kill one other not long ago! And to think I-I LIKED you!!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"..." Satoshi had no reply to that.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

(I'm awake now)


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> "..." Satoshi had no reply to that.



"well you just..AHHGGGG!" *storms out of the room*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toffee531 said:


> (I'm awake now)



(she's not can't see you XD)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Kitty!" Satoshi yelled.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"DOES ANYONE NOT CARE THAT THE WALLS ARE DISAPPEARING!!!" I shout as another wall fades away


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"What's wrong with the walls!?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"I know" I say dodging a falling desk, "we gotta get out of here" I Shout and grab his hand and start to run out of the building, dodging falling objects on the way.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"I wonder what  will happen when you say 'Muuuuuum! Daaaaaaaaaad! This cat boy and girl killed EVERYONE in my university!'" Satoshi said jokingly in a high-pitched voice.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"Not now Satoshi" I say to him just as we make it out, I let go of him and look at the university to see everything fade away


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"'And then our school started fading away and I was the only survivor! Yaaaay!'"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

I laugh slightly, "Ok that was good, but to the mission at hand, how did that happen"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Maybe we're just really, really high."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"Really, that's what your saying is happening, that somehow were high, I highly doubt that, but I do have a theory, when I passed out I saw a figure who called himself Shadow, he said he would be my worst nightmare and I think this is what he meant.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"That's a horrible name. Your worst nightmare? Shadow? Yeah, you're just high."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"I am not high, anyway, we should see is anything else in the town is gone"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Don't act like your not!" Satosho laughed. "Sure."


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"Wow" I say overdramatically "That's the first time you've laugh in a not psychopathic way", I look over to see a black portal in the sky, "Whats that" I ask out loud.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"So rude." Satoshi smiles. He looks up at the portal. "No idea - let's break it in the face!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

(I have A major plot change planned so all the characters need to be knocked out soon)

"It's to far away to hit" I say and see a creature come out follower by about a million more "What the hell"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

"Let's kill 'em." Satoshi grins, 2-handing his right-hand katana.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

"Lets go" I agree, summoning my scyth, I slise a few in half before I'm blasted with some kind of energy. In lots of pain I slowly black out, "Not again" I say and black out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Changing the OP plot for the plot change


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

(I'm guessing we need to pass out now?)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

(You need to, but you can do it in an epic way)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Satoshi ran up to one of the mysterious creatures and attempted to slice it in half, his eyes red. The blade passes through the creature "What the-?" The creature passed through him. He slowly fell over, his consiousness slipping away.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Unknown amount of time Later*


I wake up on a bed in a white room, I see Satoshi to my right and I walk up to him and shake him "Wake up" I say to him

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW we need some new characters to be the survivers

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gtg, see you tommorow, bye


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

(Bye.)
"What...?" He growls at Riley.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"Where are we"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"I don't know! Ask the weirdos who took us here!" Satoshi growls.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

I go to the door and try to open it, "Its locked" I say, "So who do you think took us here"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Shadow?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"Probably" I say, summoning my scyth and slashing the door in half, "Lets find out, shall we"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Alright." Satoshi walked out the door.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

(I gtg go for dinner I'll be back ASAP)


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

I walk through the many halls, "Does this place ever end"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Probably." Satoshi growled. "Maybe we'll be swimming in the corpses of your dead schoolmates." Satoshi laughed.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

I come to a door, "what do you think, should we go inside" I ask


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Sure." Satoshi smashed the door. "What's in here?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

I see a guy inside

"Oh, your awake, you were out cold for about 7 months or so"

"7 months" I yell


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Where the hell are we and what happened!?" Satoshi growled at the stranger.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"You are at the Elite Rebel Force Headquarters or the ERF for short, We found you being mauled by the EP, those are the shadow creatures"

"Who are you and what did these "EP" do" I ask

"I'm Dr White, head scientist of the ERF and the EP as well as other shadow creatures enslaved all of humanity, now we are the ones that try to stop them and there leader Shadow"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Shadow? Looks like both of you are high." Satoshi growled, facing the wall.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"What is the cat man talking about" Dr white asks me, "Just ignore him" I reply, "So are there any others like us you've found, maybe a cat girl per say"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Oi, don't ignore me!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"We do have a girl in another room, you can go get her then come back here" Dr White said


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 30, 2014)

*wakes up in a plan white room* "what the...d-did work..but were am I?...I'm a dead..like REAL DEAD ohgodohgod" *stats hyperventilating*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Who?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

I rush over and find kitty "You ok Kitty" I ask her

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Edited post above)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Huh?" Satoshi sprints after Riley.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 30, 2014)

Toffee531 said:


> I rush over and find kitty "You ok Kitty" I ask her
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Edited post above)


"what..pumpkin head? Ohgod I'm really dead" *stats crying* "I wish I never did this"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"No no no, your not dead" I say, trying to cheer her up and I hug her, "Don't worry, your safe now"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

_Huh? Dead? What is she talking about...?_ Satoshi thought.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 30, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> _Huh? Dead? What is she talking about...?_ Satoshi thought.



"S-Satoshi..your dead t-to?" *runs over and hugs* "imsosorryforeyethingisiadidintmeanitijustdidntwanttolosemorefrindsimsosorry"


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

"Were not dead Kitty, look just follow me" I say and take him to where Dr white is.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

Satoshi laughed. "I'm not dead. You're alive." Satoshi poked her. "See?"


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 30, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi laughed. "I'm not dead. You're alive." Satoshi poked her. "See?"



"but...I'm so confused... can we go find something to eat?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Oh yeah... I haven't eaten in ages!" Satoshi searched around for some food.


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

(Sure, everyone ignore my posts )


----------



## Toffee531 (Oct 30, 2014)

I see the supposedly legendary hero's wake up, "I will crush those puny mortals"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

"Ughhh, me wants to kill something..." Satoshi sighed, bored.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 1, 2014)

(Bump.)


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 2, 2015)

"Were in some sort of facilaty, you don't need to kill to get food" I say to Satoshi, in a matter-of-fact tone

(I'm back)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 2, 2015)

"I couldn't care less about food right now. I just want to kill something..." He giggled a little.  "Like your university. That was fun!" He laughed. "I wonder what happened after that..." He laughed harder, his grip tightening around his katanas as his nose and eyes bled a little.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

I look at him blankly, after all we've been through, I don't think anything fazes me anymore "Sure go ahead, be useful and go kill some of those shadow creatures, but I'm getting food" I say to him and head to where I think I can get food.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

"Yaaaaaay!" Satoshi yelled as he ran towards onevof the mysterious shadowy creatures. As bloody drool dripped out of his mouth, he ripped out the shadow's tongue, causing a large amount of black blood to spurt out. He giggled as his bright green eyes turned red. He placed a hand, cat claws extended, on the monster's stomach. He ripped out the monsters intestines, the shadow creature screaming in an unhumane way. The slimy intestines dripped with black blood. He laughed harder, stabbing out the shadow-child's eyes with his claws. Satoshi was covered in red blood of his own, and the black blood of the shadow child. "Hahahaha.... HAHAHA!" He laughed, his eyes still red.

Jason woke up, yawning. "Huh...? What...?" He rubbed his eyes, the blood ice cream still in his hands. He couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

(For the record I imagine the shadow creatures to look more like mutant insects)

After getting some food I decide to join Satoshi, summoning my scythe I start slicing through the beasts


----------



## Jawile (Jan 3, 2015)

Engineer proceeded to think about those springy things found next to doors at your uncle's house. He watched in awe as his beautiful cat, Snowtail the arctic lion, tugged at it while taking a selfie and uploading it to Miiverse. Engineer cried softly, watching the miracle of life.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

Jawile said:


> Engineer proceeded to think about those springy things found next to doors at your uncle's house. He watched in awe as his beautiful cat, Snowtail the arctic lion, tugged at it while taking a selfie and uploading it to Miiverse. Engineer cried softly, watching the miracle of life.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Hey, pumpkin boy." Satoshi smirked, repeating the same gory process as before to the shadow thing.

Jason saw the boy in the distance, brutally murdering the shadowy whatevers. He growled, flew up to where he was and pounced on him.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

I Set myself on fire then charge through the monsters lighting them all on fire, then I saw Satoshi and Jason fighting. I run up to then Yell "Stop it"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

The two ignored Riley. Jason tried to stab the other in the eye, but Satoshi grabbed his wrists. "What the hell!?" They both growled.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

I sent a beam of flames in between the two, causing them to separate to dodge the flames "JUST CALM DOWN" I yell at them


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Satoshi made it rain blood, putting out the column of fire. The two stared daggers at each other. "Grrrrrrrrrr...." They both growled quietly.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

I sigh, "Look, the world is messed up, so we need to work together, shake hands" I say to both of them


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Jason licked his blood ice cream. "No."
Satoshi stole Jason's ice cream, licked it and gave it back. "No."


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

I grab the ice cream and melt it, "You guys are going to shake hands, one way or another" I say to them through gritted teeth


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Ha! Like hell I'd apoligize to this blood-obsessed freak! Haha, the bloody water ballons kinda look l-" Satoshi growled, and Jason punched him in the jaw. "Me!? Blood obsessed!? You're the one who plays with blood, let alone firing it out of your ****ing hands!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Oh brother" I murmur "Fine don't shake hands, you'll just tear each other apart anyway"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

The two growled. "What now?" Satoshi said.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"We, could explore" I suggest


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Ok." Satoshi began to walk.
"Hey... my ice cream..." Jason sighed, flying above the others.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"It was BLOOD flavored" I say to Jason "Anyway, we should get to know each other"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"But it's better if it's made of blood!" Satoshi and Jason laughed.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"For people who were just at each other's throat, you sure are getting along well"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Name: Angel
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: Long, dark hair, skinny, 5'6'' 

Personality: Dark, quiet, strong
Pairings: None
Sexuality: Strait
Weapon: Bow and arrow, sword
Powers/Abilities: Has huge, black bird wings on my back, due to scientists adding 1% avian (Bird) DNA to me when I was young.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Name: Angel
> Gender: Female
> Age: 18
> Appearance: Long, dark hair, skinny, 5'6'' View attachment 79626
> ...



Your in

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We should look for other people" I suggest


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"We didn't do anything except say the same words..." Jason murmured, flying onto Satoshi's shoulders, "Ow!" Satoshi yelped. "What did you say the blood water balloons looked like?" Jason said, staring at the sky. 
"N-nothing!" Satoshi couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Pay attention, you guys can have a room together later" I mock "But for now we need to find some others"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Kill yourself." Satoshi growled.
"Tell meeeee..." Jason laughed. 
"N-nooooo!" Satoshi ran around in circles, shooting blood into the air. "Ghghhghhhhhh..." He half-growled in anger.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Now I'm interested why won't you tell" I ask


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"S-stop it!" Satoshi growled, teleporting a bit, causing Jason to fall off. "You two, go kill yourselves! Like hell I'd tell you!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"What, does the wittle boy have a secret" I mock


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"What secret? You can't tell if I have secrets! You're a vegetable!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Someone's getting defensive"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Shut upppppppp!" Satoshi yelled, as Jason laughed. "Tell us..." He smirked, his hands on his hips.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"You might as well tell us now, we're not gonna stop"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Noooo! I-I won't sayyy!" Satoshi cried. 
Jason grabbed Satoshi. "Tell ussss..."


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Tell us, tell us, tell us" I chant, thoroughly enjoying toying with Satoshi


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Satoshi teleported out of Jason's grip, his eyes twitching, blood dripping out of his mouth. "Whhyyy..."


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Come on, we won't judge"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Yes you will!" Satoshi growled.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"I promise I won't"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Even if you do, he'll judge!" Satoshi growled, pointing at Jason. "Can we go look for people now!? Y-you jerks!"


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Fine whisper it to me"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"N-no..." Satoshi said, crying a little. "L-let's just go look for other people already!"
Jason laughed at Satoshi. _Awww, say it, I want revengeee!_ He giggled in his mind. He pulled out two red water balloons filled with blood.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"We're not moving till you tell"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

_Someone, save me..._ Satosho cried, staring at the balloons that Jason was holding, smiling at him. "I... Nooo..."


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Just tell"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"I think I know what he thinks the balloons look like..." Jason giggled.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"But I don't"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Allow me to explain." Jason laughed, licking his lips. He put the balloons in Satoshi's shirt. "Piece the puzzle together. Or, at least that's my guess."
"WHAT!? You mean jerk! I'm not some creepy pervert!" Satoshi attempted to punch Jason. Jason giggled. "I assume. I was right, wasn't I?"
"Hell no!" Satoshi yelled loudly.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

(I'm I the only one who doesn't understand this?)

"I don't follow" I say


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

(^I assume he's implying they look like breasts? Sorry for butting in )


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (^I assume he's implying they look like breasts? Sorry for butting in )



(Ahh, also why haven't you joined?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

(Yes, that's what he means.)
"Kill yourself!" Satoshi yelled at Jason.
"You still don't understand?" Jason smirked at Riley. 
"Kill me? Why you so cruel, little kitten?" Jason laughed, placing his katanas on Satoshi's shoulders.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

Toffee531 said:


> (Ahh, also why haven't you joined?)



(I think when I first saw this, I was eating or busy or something and then I kinda forgot, sorry xD If you're still accepting, I'll go find my old sign up sheet from the one before and join in. (A summary of what's happened so far would be Inc  if you don't mind, I've read a few pages back but not much))


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (I think when I first saw this, I was eating or busy or something and then I kinda forgot, sorry xD If you're still accepting, I'll go find my old sign up sheet from the one before and join in. (A summary of what's happened so far would be Inc  if you don't mind, I've read a few pages back but not much))



Definatly, it will be good to get another old character back, I'll sumerize when you want me to

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're both so umature" I say "Now we can look for surivers, wait a minute, why haven't any shadow creatures attacked us?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Immature!? I'm not immature! You two were the ones that made me tell you... THAT."  He glared at Jason angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

Name: Marie
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: Quite short. Blonde hair tied up in bunches, blue eyes. Wears very feminine colours, like pinks and purples. (My kindle won't let me add the picture Dx)
Personality: Quiet, timid girl who would rather read than socialize
Pairings: Oh course
Sexuality: Homosexual
Weapon: Dagger
Powers/Abilities: Can communicate with animals.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Come on, lets just go"

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Name: Marie
> Gender: Female
> Age: 18
> Appearance: Quite short. Blonde hair tied up in bunches, blue eyes. Wears very feminine colours, like pinks and purples. (My kindle won't let me add the picture Dx)
> ...



Accepted


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"What even is this place..." Satoshi sighed, walking with the others.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Still earth, just corrupted"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

(How can I just kinda jump in, so I don't have to read through the whole thing? Like where are you guys?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Corrupted? Like you two?" Satoshi smirked.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

(Well I'll summarize, everyone appeared in seemingly normal world where the virus didn't exist, then satoshi (RainbowCherry's character) killed a whole bunch of people, then everything dissapeared and everyone awoke 3 years later in a corrupter world where shadow creatures rule)

(Just wake up and we'll find you)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Jason I understand, but how am I corrupted?" I ask


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Kill yourself, Satoshi." Jason sighed, annoyed at the cat freak's idiocy.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"I'm going to look for survivors, you guys come if you want to" I say, walking away


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Me? Corrupted? Aghhh, not you too, Riley, don't say I'm corrupted too!" He growled
"You forced me to tell you THAT, you burnt my tail a little when you fired the fire column whatever at me and Jason, and if everyone at your university deserved to die, you probably do too. Because I said so."


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

(I've walked away)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

I wake up feeling completely disoriented, and look around. I don't remember much, a sort of temporary form of amnesia. "What...?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

"Coming." Jason and Satoshi yelled after Riley, then ran after him.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

As I walk I see a familiar sight, "Marine"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

At the sight of Riley, some of the memories come flooding back. "Oh, uh, hi."


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

I go up to hug her, "Your still alive"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

"Yeah, um, should I not have been? I'm confused, did something happen?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Look around you"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

I look around slowly, taking everything in. "Uh... Riley? Where exactly are we?"


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

"Earth, but corrupted" I answer

(gtg, bye)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2015)

"Corrupted? ...What happened?" I look around again.
(Bye)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

I flew around in the dark, starry sky, the only indication that I was there was when the stars disappeared over my silhouette. My dark wings flapping, my cold gaze drifted down towards the ground, seeing few lights still on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 5, 2015)

Satoshi woke up, stepping on one of Jasons bloody death balloons. "Ghghh!" Satoshi cried, the two completely covered in blood. Both of them liked blood, so neither of them really minded, but they still got angry at each other when the red liquid splashed all over them
 "What the hell!?" Satoshi growled at Jason, claws extended.
"What!?" Jason shouted. "You big jerk! Die!" Satoshi yelled, slicing his katanas in the air. "Whatever, kitten."
Jason laughed. Satoshi's eyes dripped with blood, shooting a large jet of blood into the air. "Stupid... Jason..." He muttered. Jason flapped his wings. "You know that won't hit me, right?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

"Ghaahhhh!" I cried, as a big mass of sticky, red liquid hit me from below, making my wings stick to my body. I then dive-bombed uncontrollably towards the ground, blood coated all over my body and face, the air sucked out of me. I then fainted midair, falling towards Jason and Satoshi.


----------



## CiceroCF (Jan 5, 2015)

The blood did something wrong, and i get infected with a zombie-like disease that makes me turn into a red devilish version of myself, murdering everything, and it activates at night. I don't notice it at first.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

(Really? Try to add some creativity)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 5, 2015)

Satoshi felt as the blood hit something. After the remaining blood in the air rained down on him, his eyes bled, but as that was a common thing, he didn't notice it. "What the hell!?" Both Jason and Satoshi stared at a red, probably blood, thing shooting through the air. Whatever it was, it had wings that seemed to be stuck to it. It seemed to fly off somewhere, as the sound of snapping bones could be heard.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Unconscious as I fell, I eventually landed away from Jason and Satoshi, making a small crater where I fell, a the cracking of some of my bones echoed clearly through the night air.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 5, 2015)

The two smirked as they listened to bones crack, far off into the distance. Whatever it was, it was probably in extreme pain... or dead. They couldn't tell, but they both couldn't help but laugh a little.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried to move my wings, now stained red from the blood. I was able to lift one wing, and stretching it as high as possible, in hope to get someone's attention.The pain was already numbing, and I could feel some minor cuts seal up, due to my fast healing.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

mary sue alert


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 6, 2015)

Jason saw a blood-red wing, as it stood put from the black, dark colours of the strange land it was in. "Is that the thing you hit out of the sky?" Jason asked, staring at Satoshi. "I... think...?" He replied, walking over to the hole, dragging Jason with him. When they got to the small crater, they stared at the blood-covered winged person. "Is it still alive!?" They both yelled simultaneously, jumping back in incredible shock.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 7, 2015)

I weakly opened my golden eyes, looking at them through hazy, red vision. Unable to hold my wing up anymore, it went limp, and fell at their feet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> mary sue alert




Whats mary sue?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 7, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I weakly opened my golden eyes, looking at them through hazy, red vision. Unable to hold my wing up anymore, it went limp, and fell at their feet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



A Mary Sue is a character that's "too perfect", that has few/no flaws and is good at everything and stuff like that.
Here, [this] explains it pretty well.
Though I'd just ignore GaMERCat, they're not in this rp and has a bit of a history with trolling Roleplays. Imo none  of the characters here are Mary Sues.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 7, 2015)

They stared at the winged creature, blood still trickling out of Satoshi's eyes. He extended his cat claws. "Heyyy? Are you dead?" They asked the blood-covered creature.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 7, 2015)

I twitched my wing in reply, hoping they noticed. Too weak to move much, my eyes started to droop, my body overworking, the energy quickly draining away. Hoping they would help me, I tried to reach them with my arm. But as soon as I moved it, a sharp pain shot up my arm, making me groan in pain.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 7, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz;4383919
Though I'd just ignore GaMERCat said:
			
		

> I actually agree with GaMERCaT, shrugging off wounds like that in one post actually is Mary Sue.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Whatever.us It's from Maximum Ride book


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 7, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Whatever.us It's from Maximum Ride book



That's like saying I killed something right in the heart perfectly just because it was in the Hunger Games. No, just no.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 7, 2015)

"How did you fall here!?" Satoshi growled, hoping the person didn't know it was him. "Oi! Riley! Help!" Jason yelled at the darkness, hoping Riley could hear.


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't even mean to troll it just sorta happens


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 8, 2015)

"…Some t-thing hit me…" I replied weakly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 8, 2015)

"Hahaha... I mean, oh no! Do you know what hit you?" Satoshi asked. "You?" Jason smirked at Satoshi. "Jerk! It wasn't me!" Satoshi growled at the hooded boy, shooting a large jet of blood at him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 8, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "How did you fall here!?" Satoshi growled, hoping the person didn't know it was him. "Oi! Riley! Help!" Jason yelled at the darkness, hoping Riley could hear.



I faintly hear someone yell for Riley in the distance. "What's going on? Did something happen?" I head in that direction, and see two boys fighting with what looks like blood and someone else hurt on the ground. "Oh God, what happened here?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 8, 2015)

"I-I don't know!" Satoshi lied, but as he was a horrible liar, it was no real challenge to tell that he was lying. "She just crashed out of the air or something..." Jason said, getting blasted in the face with blood, as he was not paying attention to the blood. "Grrghhhhhh!" He cried as he fell over.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 8, 2015)

"So she just fell from the sky on her own covered in blood, conveniently..." I pause for a moment, suppressing the urge that's been growing since  I arrived to throw up at the sight of the blood, then continue. "Conviently near the two idiots who're fighting with blood?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 8, 2015)

"Just because I can shoot blood out of my whatever doesn't mean I shot that person." Satoshi growled. "Water balloons filled with blood don't go that high, nor would it knock a person out of the sky..." Jason said. "Besides, it was definitely him." Jason said, pointing to Satoshi. "W-what!? Shut up!" Satoshi growled at Jason, shooting more blood at Jason. Jason dodged it, giggling.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 8, 2015)

"Did it not occur to either of you to actually try to help her? She might have broken bones or something if she fell!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 8, 2015)

"She did fall. Anyway, I don't know how to help. So I just stood there, doing absolutely nothing, I guess..." They both said simultaneously, trailing off at the end.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 8, 2015)

"Idiots..." I mutter under my breath, and walk over to the injured girl. _Ew... she's covered in way too much blood... _I have to look away from her as I start to feel queasy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

"C-cat boy s-shot me…" I whimpered, closing my eyes, the pain starting to become unbearable.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 9, 2015)

"Cat boy? So it was because of those idiots fooling around? Don't worry, they clearly don't care but I'll make sure you're okay," I tell her, crouching beside her. _I don't really know what to do though, I'm not much good at first aid stuff... Maybe Riley would know what to do?_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"Shut up, I'm innocent!" Satoshi growled, glaring angrily at the injured person, still covered in the red liquid.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 9, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Shut up, I'm innocent!" Satoshi growled, glaring angrily at the injured person, still covered in the red liquid.



"Regardless of whether you did or didn't do anything, don't you think this maybe isn't the time to be arguing about this?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"Fine." Satoshi muttered quietly, waiting patiently to be brutally tortured when that person could walk again, as someone would likely do if they got shot out of the air and broke their bones.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 9, 2015)

Kneeling next to the injured girl, I start to clean some of the blood off her, for lack of knowing what else to do that would help at all. "So," I say as I'm doing so. "Do any of you guys know what the hell is going on, or where we actually are?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"No idea. Blacked out and appeared here, I guess." Satoshi said. "And I guess we just happened to be transported to a land of mutant magic shadow ants... or whatever those things were..." Jason and Satoshi said simultaneously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 9, 2015)

"Mutant magic shadow ants...?" I asked. _Are they being serious or just joking? I really can't tell with them..._


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"Yeah. Mutant magic shadow ants." Satoshi said. "They're not magic." The hooded boy growled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 9, 2015)

"So... just regular mutant shadow ants?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"Yup. Regular mutant shadow ants. No special magic power, but fairly mutated." Jason said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

"The Synaps…"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"The what? What are they?" Satoshi asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

"Not a what, a where."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"Where is what?" Satoshi growled, very confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

"The Synaps is where we are, idiot." I replied through clenched teeth.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"I'm not an idiot!" Satoshi growled, his eyes going a blood-red and blood poured from his eyes. "You big jerk! Shut up!" He yelled, getting angry very easily as always.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

My eyes suddenly opened wide, a white light traveling over them, and my bones started to slowly, but quickly mend.
(Sorry, had to do it)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

"What the hell!? How'd you do that!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

Doing so drained the energy out of me, and I fell unconscious, but my cuts were still bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 9, 2015)

[Dang it people! Reply already!]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

The two watched as the person became unconscious, blood still trickling out of her wounds. "Umm... are you dead now?' Satoshi said, still very confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"You can see her breathing, she's just unconscious by the looks of it. Though since she's still bleeding, we should bandage up son  of the larger cuts so that she doesn't lose too much blood. I don't suppose either of you two have anything on you that we could use as bandages?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"I could freeze dry blood all over the wounds. It wouldn't soak up the blood, but it might work..." Satoshi muttered quietly. _It won't._ Jason growled in his mind.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"I... uh... I don't think that would work very well...."  
I rip a strip of cloth that's a couple of inches wide from the bottom of my t-shirt, leaving my wearing what now more closely resembles a halter top. I take the strip and wrap it around the girl's upper leg, covering one of the wounds that seems to be bleeding most, then tie it off quite tightly to the side to stop it from bleeding.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Aww... what about skin for the other wounds?" Satoshi giggled. Jason sighed. "That wouldn't work much..." He growled at the idiotic cat.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"I think skin is only good to help heal stuff like major burns, not cuts. Cuts have to heal on their own, you just stop them bleeding temporarily."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"What about-" Satoshi said, before being cut off by Jason. "Shut up." He growled. "Ughh, fine. You suggest something."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Do either of you have any _reasonable_ ideas?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Nope!" They both said.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"...How did I end up stuck in a weird world with Riley, and injured girl and two morons...?" I wonder aloud.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Shut up! I'm not a moron! Kill yourself!" The two yelled angrily, crying a little.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Oh grow up... Anyone who's immediate comeback is 'kill yourself' is obviously a moron. And I don't know any smart people who spend their time fighting with blood."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Well, have you seen anyone else fighting with blood, you jerk?" Satoshi growled angrily, as Jason stared at him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Personally, I've never seen anyone besides you two fight with blood, nor have I ever heard of anyone doing that. That's precisely what makes it so idiotic, because no one else would even _consider_ doing it."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"W-what!? It works, stop being so mean you magic mutant shadow ant!" Satoshi cried.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"That doesn't really make sense... I'm not a magic mutant shadow ant, and didn't you guys say before that they weren't magic?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Ummm... uhh... then... wha...?" Satoshi said, confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"What's wrong? Did the idiot confuse himself?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Shutupshutupshutupshutupshutup!" Satoshi yelled, punching one of the ant-like shadow creatures that was rotting, black blood dripping out of it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"I take that as a yes then," I say quietly. I watch him punching a black creature curiously, having not seen any of these 'mutant shadow ants' yet.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

His hand went through the corpse of the ant, causing his arm below his elbow to be covered in a black blood-like liquid. "I'm not confused! Shut upp... waaaah..." Satoshi sobbed into the corpse of the ant.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Fine, okay, you're not confused. Hey, do you think you'd be able to catch one of those things alive? I want to see if I can talk to it."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Blood started to leak through the bandage, my skin already starting to become pale and cold.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Fine..." The cat boy sighed, bloody tears still dripping out of his eyes. He wrapped the shadow ant in his tail, dragging it along.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

As I'm not currently facing , I don't notice the injured girl start to bleed  through the makeshift bandage. I approach the captured shadow ant slowly, trying to give it the impression that I'm peaceful. "Don't worry, I won't hurt you," I say softly. "I just want to talk..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

My hand started twitching as one of the shadow creatures came towards me. As it came within a few feet, my body started spasming violently.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"That's it, just stay calm, I- what the hell?" From the corner of my eye, I see another of the creatures near the girl, who I  now spasming. I run over to her, then back away again, in an attempt to lure the shadow ant away from her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

The shadow ant follows, and my spasms die down. The ant's eyes glow a dark red, ready to attack. By now, blood is gushing out of the bandaged wound.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

I slow down, backing away from the ant slowly with my hands held up towards it. "Shhh, calm down, it's okay. I don't want to hurt you. It's okay, I'm your friend," I say softly to the ant, hoping to calm it down before it tries to attack.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

The shadow ant wrapped in Satoshi's tail stares at the other shadow ant in an odd fashion. It let out a strange cry. "Hm..?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

The ant starts running towards her, words having no effect on it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"See, I won't hurt you." I keep moving, a little faster, holding a hand out as if to pet the ant but not actually touching it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

The ant takes this as a threat, and jumping up, it latches its large pincers onto her wrist.
My eyes open, but they look glazed over and lifeless. My head turns toward the ant,"Bata Lichone" I mumble, my voice now hard and cold. My hand suddenly turns into a gun, and I shoot both ants, making them explode.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

The ant explodes all over me, covering my in sticky black blood. I rub my wrist where it had hold of me, where there is now a bright red mark. After a few moments that I take to collect my thoughts, I slowly make  my way back to the girl that killed the ants. "Thanks..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

The ant wrapped in his tail was shot, causing black blood to splatter all over his tail. It was nearly invisible, as his tail was also black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

The gun molded back into my hand, and unable to hear her, my eyes went back to normal, and fell unconscious again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

My attention turns to her leg, which is bleeding through the bandage, but I don't have anything to clean the wound or bandage it better with.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

My skin starts to get colder.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

(Ahhh sorry I've gotta go out for a bit Dx bye)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

{Nooooo! Don't goooo!!!}


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi's tail tightened and tightened around the dead 'regular mutant shadow ant', as all of its organs burst out of the corpse, which were also shadow-black. Satoshi giggled as blood spurted out of it, as he tossed it away. He went to get another ant, grabbing it and dragging it along. "You can try to talk to it again if you want. It'll probably try to eat your face." Satoshi said, a blank expression on his face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"It's not gonna eat my face..." I move towards the ant, and crouch down in front of it. "Hey there little guy. Don't worry, I won't hurt you," I say softly. I hold up oth hands in a surrender like position. "See? No weapons. I'm friendly."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

The ant creature twisted and squirmed, attempting to escape Satoshi's grip. It's antennas twitched in an odd fashion, it was curious of the person.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

_How come this one seems friendlier than the others? It's still trying to escape, by the looks of it, but it doesn't seem angry..._ "See, it's alright, I won't hurt you. I just want to talk. See, we don't really know where we are. Could you help us?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"It's a regular mutant shadow ant. It can't speak. Probably." Satoshi sighed, his tail tightening around the ant, causing it to squirm.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Maybe it can't speak to most people, but then again other animals can't talk to most people either. Whereas I can actually communicate with animals, to the point where my best friend for a long time was my pet cat...."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Well, in that case, talk to it before it squirms itself to death!" Satoshi laughed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

I turn my attention back to the ant, asking it questions about things like where we are. After a little more persuasion, it starts to answer in the form of rather high pitched screeching.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"What did it say?" Jason asked, watching the ant, still wrapped in Satoshi's black tail, not very visible, due to the tail being the same colour of the ant, making it near-invisible.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"We're in a place called The Synaps, though I think the injured girl said that before. Apparently it used to be very similar to our world in terms of what it looked like, but something happened a while ago that corrupted it. The ants are protective of their territory because they don't want anything else to happen to it, which is probably why they attack everything else that moves, including us. Oh, and this particular ant's name is Paul."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"It has a name...? Well then... ask... Paul... what happened. He said something happened, but what?" The cat said, staring at the ant in his tail.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

A few questions and some more screeching later, I say, "He doesn't seem to know for sure, but not so long ago, he doesn't know exactly when, all the plants and vegetation started dying for no reason, as if from some sort of disease, except for plants. Which is why everything around here looks dead. The same wasn't true of the animals, they started to mutate instead. Like evolution, only really sped up. It doesn't make a lot of sense, honestly."

(Sorry I disappeared for a while, I had to do stuff for my Dad)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"So... for some strange reason, _everything_ died. Yaaaaay." Satoshi growled, annoyed for some reason. He released the ant from his tail.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"It's not very useful information, I guess. Though since we've ended up here it could be linked to something from our world?" _Actually, it sounds remarkably similar to the virus from our world that wiped almost everyone out... I wonder if the two are connected?_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"That would be confusing... What would you say it would be linked to? I'd say an ant hill filled with angry mutant fire ants." Satoshi said, staring at the odd regular mutant shadow ant who was apparently named Paul.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"There's more than just the ants involved in this you know... If anything, it'd be linked to the virus outbreak back in our world. The two events sound quite similar."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Ok... so... it's a dimension-travelling virus that mutates ants. Fabulous. So... if they are linked, does that have anything to do with everybody getting chucked into a land filled with shadow ants?" Satoshi muttered to himself, questioning why there were so many ants...


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

(Still bleeding to death over here…)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

(Hey guys, can I join?!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

(Ask Toffee.)
The regular mutant shadow ant crawled over to the bleeding person, finding the red coloured blood odd, as his was black. He let out a strange noise, trying to alert one of the people the person was still bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I started twitching, then started to spasm as the ant drew near.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

The ant hissed, backing off from the person, seeing the spasms as a method of attack. "Umm... what the hell are you doing?" Satoshi asked, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

My eyes quickly opened, glazed over again, and I started to violently grab at the ant, only making me bleed out faster.


----------



## Capella (Jan 10, 2015)

always exepting


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Agghhh! Don't hug Paul to death!" Satoshi growled, attempting to rip the ant out of the bleeding winged persons hands, his tail swishing left and right angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"Bata Lichone" I start to say, my voice cold like before. My hand then molded into a gun, and I started to aim it at Paul.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

Seeing the gun, I grab her hand, trying to point it away from Paul. "Leave Paul alone, he's friendly!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi grabbed Paul and turned around. "If you kill Paul, I will turn you into a pile of gore."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Struggling against her, I continued to try to kill Paul.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi growled, hugging Paul tighter. "Don't you dare." He growled, his eyes glowing red, blood pouring out of them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Take Paul away from her, she might stop. She seems to have a bad reaction around these ants that makes her spasm or something." I grip her arm tighter, determined not to let her point it at Paul.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi backed off a little, away from the angry ant murderer, his blood dripping all over the ant.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I started to randomly shoot into the air, golden bursts coming out of the gun.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi growled, placing Paul on Jason's shoulder. He pulled out his katanas, attempting to stab the winged person.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Woah woah wait, don't stab her! We want less injury, not more!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

(Yeah, and I'm still kinda die in here


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi stopped the katana, the cold blade placed on her neck. "If you dare try to kill Paul... you'll die a brutal, slow death." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I immediately stopped.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(sorry, doing this from my Wii)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Kill me, and you all die" I replied, a creepy grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi sheathed his black katanas, as he took Paul off of Jason's shoulder, who was asleep.  "Yaaaaay, Paul!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

(Are you sure I can't join?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

(You can. Just type a form, and wait for Toffee to accept.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"he plans to kill you..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Whaaa? Paul is fabulous, he would kill you!" Satoshi grinned, watching the regular mutant shadow ant crawl around.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

Name: Fuko
Gender: female
Age: doesn't have one
Appearance: average
Personality: Trollish
Pairings: yes
Sexuality: Hetro
Weapon: none
Powers/Abilities: God Powers/Abilities


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Paul's friendly. They only attack because they fear for their territory."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Whatever. Just so y'know, I'm bleeding to death."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"I don't have any bandages or anything, I don't know what else to do..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"call pumkin head. He did study medical junk, did he not?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Well, have fun bleeding to death. What was that about killing us all?" Satoshi laughed, shooting a small fountain of blood into the air, standing out in the black land.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

(Toffee hasn't been on for a while though so we can't really go get Riley...)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" If I die, you will be stuck here forever."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(just be Riely for now)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Hmm? That makes no sense. How does your life change whether we get out or not?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" I know a way out, idiot"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

(She doesn't seem to be active...)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Ha! You expect me to believe that crap!? I'd kill you if you weren't so stupidly hilarious!" Satoshi laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" No, I don't. but there is a way."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Ha! You expect me to believe that crap!? I'd kill you if you weren't so stupidly hilarious!" Satoshi laughed.



"No one is killing anyone," I say again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I closed my eyes again, and some small cuts sealed up, under the moon light.us


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Oh really?" Satoshi laughed, his katanas in his hands. "You really are funny... why the hell would there even be an exit?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" For me to excape" I mumble, starting to sit up, still in pain


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"But an exit seems unnatural... why would there be one?" The cat boy asked. "Why would nature put an exit in a place? Perhaps they _are_ Magic mutant shadow ants..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "But an exit seems unnatural... why would there be one?" The cat boy asked.



"We got here somehow, it seems like it would be normal for there to be a way back too."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Dunno" I'm now standing up, my wings folded to my back, so they arnt visible


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"I still don't think there would be an exit. It's a possibility, I guess, but still..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"You know, we've been arguing and stuff, but we haven't even done introductions yet, have we?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" There is one.us I've seen it." I reply, not noticing Jason's wings yet.us

- - - Post Merge - - -

(stupid wii auto correct)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Introductions? Is there a point?" Satoshi said. "You've seen this exit, eh? If you're so sure it exists, then where is it?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" The place is called the Abyass"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

(Brb)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"The Abyss? Huh." Satoshi growled, still not believing the person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Yeah..." I replied, staring at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Well... you just said its name, not showing us where it is, so I don't believe you!" Satoshi said like a child.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Slowly mumbling something, a sword appeared in my hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi pulled out his katanas, assuming the girl was going to attack him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I started walking towards Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Huh...?" He said, watching the girl walk up to Jason with a sword. _Is she gonna kill him!?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I then started running towards him. Leaping over him, I stabbed something.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

(what is happening right now)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason woke up as he hurt the sound of someone getting stabbed - a horrible sequencing noise - could be heard. "Huh...? What...?" Jason muttered to himself. "What the hell!?" Satoshi growled, running behind Jason to see what the winged person stabbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

A big, dark lion layed at my feet.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

(Back )
I walk over to the others to see what she stabbed, and my mouth drops at the sight of the lion.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Why and where the hell did a lion come from!?" The two yelled, staring at the corpse of a regular mutant shadow lion.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Satan..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"....Satan? Is everything around here evil to you?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"yeah..." I now seemed somewhat distant


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"So a shadow lion appears, so it's Satan? Ok." Satoshi growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"no. Just his servant I suppose."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"It's just a lion..." Jason growled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"Any chance you could refrain from killing things immediately? I can't stand seeing things die, and it seems rather unnecessary. You didn't even see if it was friendly first."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" It was about to kill the sleeping mess over here" I replied


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Name: Rolyat
Gender: M
Age: 17
Appearance: black hair, black eyes
Personality: rough and physical, no questions asked, impulsive
Pairings: huh
Sexuality: str8
Weapon: Futurisic Pistol
Powers/Abilities: mind reading, anticipation

I'll just start immediately, since OP is inactive.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Nothing here is friendly. They all fake it."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

"How do you know that for certain? Paul seemed hostile at first but he really is friendly. I can feel it."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Hey! I-I'm not asleep! Umm... thanks..." Jason murmured quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" I shold get going." I mumble, my fists clenched. I open up my white wings, then leap into the sky.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Have fun dying." Satoshi growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Once I'm out of view, I look at Jason's katanahs I stole.us Thinking that they can't fly, I giggle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason was surprised when the X shaped sheath for his katanas felt lighter. "Huh..." He attempted to pull out his right-hand katana, but grabbed air. "What-what!?" Jason yelled. "Who took my katana!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

A small feather from ny wing floated down infront of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason stared at the feather, growling. He flapped his wings, and started to fly. He flew after the winged person. "Heeeey! Gimme my katana back!" He yelled, holding his left-handed katana.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Shocked to see that he had wings, I flew up higher.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

He sheathed his left katana, and flew higher. He attempted to jump on the winged persons back and rip his katana out of the winged persons hands, the wind causing his hood to fall. "Give me my katana back!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Now panicking, I flew to where oxygen was low.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason growled. "This...this'll also... suffocate you..." Jason coughed attempted to grab the katana again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" I was designed for this hight, fool!" I yelled at him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason pulled out his left handed katana. Blood poured out of his mouth as his wings twitched violently. He held it in both hands, like a two-handed sword. He attempted to keep his balance and stab the girl in the back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I easily dodged it, flying higher, now laughing at him, knowing he will run out of air soon


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason growled, flying high into the air, nearly out of air. He flew down at an incredible speed, attempted to stab her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Moving out of the way, I flew even higher, waiting for him to suffocate


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

He attempted to attack from underneath, before falling down to the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I quickly grabbed him, dropping both katanas towards the ground, then carried him off to a cave in a mountain. Setting him down, I chanted something, and the entrance sealed off, only a small hole remained. Using another chant, the cave lit up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"M-my katanas!" Jason yelled, an angry expression on his face. He pulled his hood over his face. "Why did you drag me here?" He growled.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

From behind a rock, I grab the katana and run out of the cave, making it back to oxygen-rich air.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I just sat, and silently stared at Jason


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi watched the man steal Jason's shadow-black katana, like his. He growled, attempting to shoot a jet of bright red blood at the strange man who took the katana.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Umm... Heeeeey? Why'd you carry me here?" Jason asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"I've never seen another avian before"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Knowing something was coming behind me, I dodge to the left.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

( Fire, only me and cherry are in the cave


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Well... hi... Avian...?" Jason said, speaking strangely due to lack of oxygen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Satoshi's bright green eyes widened as the man dodged the jet of blood, causing it to splatter all over the floor. He growled, unsheathing his shadow-black katanas. He charged up to the man and attempted to stab him in the back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Chanting something, the man disappeared, and taking Jason by his hand, I led him to an oxiynated room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason took a deep breath, oxygen returning to his lungs. "Th... thanks..." He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Silently I walked away, down a small passageway, then into another room, leaving him alone for now


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason watched the girl go into a different room. He sat there, juggling water balloons filled with blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Walking back, I asked," Theres a room for you down the hall." I then walked away to get out of the still bloodied clothes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason walked into his room, still slightly confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Why are you so bloody?" I asked, sneaking up behind him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Being around people who shoot out blood means you'll probably be covered in it, and also these." Jason said, pulling out the bloody water balloons.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" He made you kill your sister."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason's expression went completely blank. Upon mention of his sister, he broke into tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Sitting down next to him, I put my hand on his back, unsure what to do


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Curling up into a ball, he continued to cry, before falling unconscious, his hands and wings twitching in pain and agony, still sobbing in his unconscious state.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Putting a blanket over him, I sat there, watching him sleep, my wing now over him

- - - Post Merge - - -

(time passes)

- - - Post Merge - - -

[reply already!]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason begun to dream. His eyes widened as the scene played over and over again, causing his real self to twitch and moan in agony.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I tried to shake him awake, then I pinched his nose, hoping he would wake up


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Jason woke up, crying. "I... what...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" You were having a nightmare."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"..." Jason said, staring at the floor. "W-why?" Jason said like a child.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Dunno, I don't sleep."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"What? You don't sleep? That's impossible! Wouldn't you die of exhaustion?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" I was made to only serve and kill"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"What?" Jason said, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" I was made for a purpose. Nothing else. I can sleep, but I don't need to." I then get up, and walk away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"That was confusing..." Jason said to himself, watching the winged person walk away.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I started to make breakfeast.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Satoshi picked up Jasons katanas to give to him later. He yawned, staring at the katanas, exactly the same as his own. "Huh..."

Jason juggled the blood-filled water balloons, trying not to drop them, for if he did it would explode blood eveywhere.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" What are you doing?" I ask, startling him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Juggling these blood-filled water balloons." Jason said, still juggling them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

" Why?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Why not?" Jason smiled, catching the water balloons in his hands. "It's fun!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"...Angel..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Hmm?" Jason said, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

"... My name is Angel..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I then walked away


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

"Ok. Hi, Angel." Jason said, smiling. He watched as she walked away. "Ok, byeee..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Ignoring him, I went outside, forgetting to seal the door


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Watching the door open, Satoshi threw Jason's katanas at him. 

Jason watched as a pair of katanas hit one of the balloons, causing blood to explode out of it. "Aaah!" He yelled, blood splattering all over his face. He picked up his katanas.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Leaping out, I started to freefall.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Nameustin
Gender:Male
Age:17
Appearance: Tall, medium build. Brown eyes, short black hair. Usually wears a black,white, or purple button down shirt, and black jeans.
Personality:Nice and kind. Can be a little sarcastic sometimes, but not in a mean or aggressive way. He laughs easily. Cushing can be a bit niave and clueless at times. He isn't easy to anger, but when you do make him mad, he seems like an entire different person.
Pairings:Okay
Sexuality:Bi
Weaponagger. He can use it for melee, or long range by throwing it. 
Powers/Abilities: Dustin can bring or take away light,even when he's right beneath the sun. He can also manipulate shadows. He also has a minor ability, which is that he is able to teleport his dagger back to him if close enough.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

(Hmmm. Seems like you would make a good servant. Oh, and Angel is 17 in the rp)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul crawled around the cave. The regular mutant shadow ant had just awoke. He crawled around, before he came upon the corpse of an ant, his antennas twitching in shock. The ant had been crushed in the strange cat mans tail.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Hey, where'd Paul go?" I wondered aloud, noticing that he had wandered off from where he'd previously been sleeping.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Flying back to the cave, I saw Satoshi


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I fly back to the cave.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

(quit copying me, fireninja!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul stared at the dead ant, confused. 

Satoshi stared at his katanas, still confused at the fact that him and Jason had the exact same katanas.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Mumbling something, my hand morphed into a gun, shooting a warning shot by his head


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi watched the warning shot sail over his head. He growled, "I was just giving him his katanas back..." but it was very hard to hear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Why bother. Your only going to make him kill."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Huh?" Satoshi said, confused.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (quit copying me, fireninja!)



(Not my problem.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had a weapon, but I needed another. I sneak behind Satoshu and put him in a headlock.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" You made him kill his sister."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Stop spewing bull****. I played no part in that." Satoshi growled, his green eyes glaring angrily at the winged person, katanas drawn and his claws extended.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Who are you?" I asked


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

(I have wi - I'm not even gonna - )

"Fight me."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi teleported out of the mans grip as he was put into a headlock. "What the hell?" He coughed, staring at the man. "It doesn't matter." He growled at the winged person.

- - - Post Merge - - -

He teleported into the air, attempting to kick the strange man in the back of the neck. "Terrrriaaaa!" Was the sound he made while attempting to kick the man. Whether succeeding or failing, he faceplanted after attacking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Picking up unconcious cat boy, I dragged him to Jason's room," Heres your pet."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I duck to dodge the kick. _Too predictable._


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Jason stared at Satoshi. "...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" What? Is he not your pet?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"W-what!? Why would he be my pet!?" Jason said, jumping back in shock.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Are you his pet then?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"W-what!? No! Like hell I'd be that creeps pet!" Jason yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Then why is he here?" I ask tapping him in the ribs with my foot


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"I don't know!" Jason said, staring at the unconscious cat boy who had bloody drool dripping out his mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Should I tie him up?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"I don't know. Do you think we should tie him up?" Jason said. _What the hell is he dreaming about?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" We should." I then got magic absorbing chains and tied him up


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi's dreams were interrupted when he felt chains being wrapped around him. He woke up and found himself wrapped in chains. "What!?" He growled, attempting to escape, but failing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I just stared down at him, my eyes cold.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi had forgotten he could teleport. "Untie me or die!" He growled, rolling around the floor, blood spurting out of him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

"Those chains are magic resistant and absorbing. Keep struggling, and you will die."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi starting twitching, as blood dripped out of his mouth. "Why the hell did you trap me!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

"I did so you wouldn't try to kill me"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"You were the one that tried to shoot me!" Satoshi growled, not knowing that was a warning shot. "I didn't do anything! I was just going sonic Teriaaaaaa on that guy, but then you dragged me here, tied me up and now you're gonna torture meeeee!" Satoshi yelled.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

*silently waits to be accepted *


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(Toffee's rarely online. He'd probably accept you, I don't know, but he's rarely online...)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Who saidbi was gonna torture you?" I ask, trying to recall when I said so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(ur temp accepted)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Well... why wouldn't you torture me?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

(Temp accepted? Huh?xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Why would I need too? I wouldnt want anyone to carry that burden."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(I think it means you've been accepted because Toffee probably won't come online for a while. I don't know.)
"Hmmm? Being tortured is fun! What do you mean?" Satoshi said, smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" I mean I don't wish for anyone to be tied up, begging for mercy."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"and it's not fun" I continued, looking at him sadly, and walked away


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"But... waaaah..." Satoshi sobbed for about a minute. 
Jason couldn't help but laugh at Satoshi.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Bad memories swarmed through my skull.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

As Satoshi was half drowning in his tears, Jason stared at him. "What the hell are you doing...?" He asked. Satoshi said nothing.
"Mad that your creepy dreams ended?" Jason teased, sticking out his tongue. "Whaaaaaaaaaat!? Don't put your dreams in my head!" He growled. "I don't dream at all!" Jason said, jokingly surrendering. "Waaaah..." Satoshi cried.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Laying down, I fell asleep, all nightmares, having small spasms in my sleep, tears streaming out of my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The two argued, not noticing the spasms and crying of the winged person in her sleep and nightmares.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

(I'm back!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(Hi, ninja.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

(What'd I miss?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(Not much, just Satoshi getting tied up in magic chains, Angel having a nightmare and Paul staring at the corpse of another ant.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

(Sweet.)

I take out my plasma pistol and paralyze both of them, and then free the groaning person. "Jerks."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

(I know I've been "temp accepted,"but I'm not sure if I should join until Toffee accepts or not... Ugh,I wanna rp.D


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The hooded boy and cat boy felt all their muscles freeze, their limbs unable to move. "W-what the hell!?" They said, but it only came out as a strange noise due to all their everything freezing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

My hand morphedge into a gun, and I started fireing, unable to wake


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> (I know I've been "temp accepted,"but I'm not sure if I should join until Toffee accepts or not... Ugh,I wanna rp.D


(He rarely ever comes online, so it might be a while till you're accepted by Toffee. Perhaps you could ask him if he has an account anywhere else?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

The two heard gunfire, not being able to move to see what it was. _Who's that!?_ They growled in their minds.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

(just join)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Small buts of rock rained down on me, still shooting


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The two heard rocks hit the floor. _What's happening!?_ They attempted to move, but the strange gun still had them paralyzed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

My arm falls to my side, now shooting at Jason  and Satoshi


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The two couldn't move, as they were paralyzed still. Satoshi was shot in the stomach and Jason in the leg. They couldn't wince or flinch in pain, so they just stayed absolutely still.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin wandered through a wooded area. Most of the trees looked dead and rotten. He soon spotted a figure in the distance.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

I walked around the general area, looking for Paul, and trying to work out where all of the others disappeared to. "Paul, where are you?" I called out, unaware of the figure a while away behind me.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Eventually, the paralis wore off them


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul stared at the gory remains of the regular mutant shadow ant, which had blood spurting out of it. His antennae twitched in sorrow.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

The figure called out to someone.'Paul?'Dustin thought in his head. He kept aimlessly wandering in the direction of the person, pretending to not have noticed her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

As their muscles and limbs regained the ability to move, Jason fell onto his knees, holding the wound, an pain-filled expression on his face. Satoshi collapsed onto the floor, his hands over the wound, writhing around in pain, giggling and laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

My gun continued to go off, but they were able to move now


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

I turned around to continue looking for Paul, and instead spotted someone I hadn't seen before. I waved, hoping to catch their attention.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" help..." I shouted in my sleep


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

They couldn't move out of the way of the gunfire, being in too much pain, but the bullets sailed over their heads. "Ghhhghhh..." Jason moaned, holding the wound. Satoshi was still smiling and giggling, blood spurting out of his mouth.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin looks up, to see the girl waving. 'What? Who is she waving to? Is there someone behind me?' He wonders, looking behind him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I slowly put the gun to my head, crying in my sleep


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Jason crawled over to the winged person and attempted to move the hand that morphed into a gun away from her head. "WAKE UP!" He yelled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

_Why's he looking behind? Did he not realise I was waving to him?_ I wondered. Since waving clearly didn't work, I approached him instead.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin sees her approach him. "Oh,hi!" he chuckles awkwardly as he rubs the back of his head.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't wake up


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Hi! I don't suppose you've seen my friend Paul anywhere, have you?" I asked the boy. "I can't seem to find him..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I was still crying in my sleep, about to fire


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Jason attempted to slice the gun hand off with his katanas, hoping it wouldn't hurt her real hand.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I paralyze Satoshi.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin shakes his head. "No. I just woke up here. I'm not really sure what happened before this morning,"he tells her."Things seem a little off,though.Anyways,I'm Dustin."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

The cold metal touched my flesh, and I woke up, gasping for air, still crying


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"I'm Marie. Nice to meet you," I smiled. "I know at you mean, nothing here is really how it should be. Apparently this world is corrupted or something. That's what Paul said, anyway."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi froze again, his eyes wide, still smiling. 

"A-are you ok!?" Jason asked, quickly sheathing his katanas.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Corrupted? He seems like he knows what he's talking about, want me to help you find him?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I paralyze Jason as well, and hit Satoshi again, since people can still hear.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Really, you'll help? Thanks Dustin. Paul is an ant, by the way. Well, a 'regular mutant shadow ant' as the others were calling him," I explained, not realising that would probably sound weird to other people.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" I-i'm so sorry... I didn't mean to..." I wept, staring at his leg


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi didn't show any reaction as he was paralyzed again, as he was just paralyzed. _Twice!?_
Jason felt as the paralyzing bullet went through him, well... paralyzing him. Again.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Ummm....An ant? Huh.. He won't be hard to find,at all!"He says sarcastically, chuckling. "Wait,what the heck's a shadow a-,nevermind..Now, let's get going."Dustin says. He uses his powers to brighten up the land for about a mile, eliminating any dark shadows Paul could be hiding in.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

"Give me the sword!" I yell.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

_No, go kill yourself! These are my swords!_ They both thought, but they were both frozen, so there wasn't really much they could do.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Wow, that's cool," I said, in response to the brightness that suddenly covered the land because of Dustin. "He's actually quite big, not tiny like a normal ant. You know, because he's mutant. So he shouldn't be too hard to find."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul watched as the regular mutant shadow ant's corpse began to release a black mist-like... mist.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Oh,"Dustin nods. 'This keeps getting wierder and wierder. Am I still asleep?'He wonders. "What way do you want to search first?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Using my gun, I ran to the attacker, shooting at him


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"What about over there?" I suggested, pointing to an area near caves and stuff.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I shot Fire in the neck, than ran to go bandadge up Jason


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Okay,"Dustin nods. He akes away the light he had added with his powers, and laid it out to the caves, like a glowing pathway.He begins walking with Marie."So,how long have you been friends with this...Ant?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Not very long, really. Though I haven't been here very long either. I figured I'd ask one of the ants about this place hoping that it might know how we could get out. He turned out to be really friendly, so now we're friends."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The two were unparalyzed, as they both collapsed to the floor. "Ow!" They both growled.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Did you randomly wake up in this world too?"Dustin asks curiously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Yeah. So did quite a few people. Some of which I already knew from past encounters."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I started to panic, still crying


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Oh, so it's happened to everyone?"Dustin asks."Oh look, we're here."He says,looking up, he sees the caves right ahead."Race you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"A race? Oh, uh, okay." _I'm not exactly a fast runner, but races are still fun, I guess._


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

'"'Kay!"Dustin smiles and begins dashing towards the caves.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

I start running too, though I end up trailing slightly behind.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"I win!"He laughs, but quiets down when he hears noise coming from inside the caves."I'll take the lead,"he whispers.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Okay," I whisper back. _Maybe Paul Is in there?_


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

He enters the cave with Marie. He looks around the corner to see several people with a giant ant."Is that him?"He says softly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Are you okay? What happened?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Paralyzed again..." Jason murmured quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" When I was asleep" I said, tears dripping onto him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"You shot me and Satoshi about 5,000,000,000 times but missed 4,999,999,998 times...?" Jason said, slightly confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I sat up, my eyes sad again


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> He enters the cave with Marie. He looks around the corner to see several people with a giant ant."Is that him?"He says softly.


"Possibly, though it's kinda hard to tell without talking to him. The ants tend to look very similar." I approach the regular mutant shadow ant cautiously, in case  it isn't Paul. "Paul?" I ask quietly.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin nervously and reluctantly follows behind her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Did I almost kill myself...?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Yes..." Jason said sadly. blinking, as he was still getting used to being un-paralyzed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Paul stared at the girl who had talked to her, his antennas twitching.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

_It seems to be Paul, though something is off..._ "What's wrong, Paul? It's me."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Can Paul talk?"Dustin mutters to Marie.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul made a strange crying noise, covered in the other ant's blood.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> "Can Paul talk?"Dustin mutters to Marie.


"Sorta. I have this weird ability that lets me communicate with animals. While most animals can understand people, usually people can't understand the animals, but that's not really true of me," I explain quietly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Paul made a strange crying noise, covered in the other ant's blood.



I spot the other, dead, ant behind Paul. "Oh, you're upset about the other ant... We're they your friend?" I ask softly.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

'Other dead ant?'Dustin thinks, then spots it.'Oh...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul nodded, as a black mist came out of the dead ant.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I shot Fire in the neck, than ran to go bandadge up Jason



Anticipating the shot I turn around at and fire at them, shooting them twice in the exact same spot.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I silently sat there, looking down at the ground

- - - Post Merge - - -

(fire, stop.us it's annoying)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi teleported out of the way. _Like hell you'll hit me three times!_ He growled in his mind. Dodging the bullet, he laughed "It's no use!" As he attempted to rip out the mans tongue.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"I'm sorry to hear that," I say softly in the same was you would console someone who's just lost a family member. _What's the black mist? Is that coming from the ant's body?_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I silently sat there, looking down at the ground
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (fire, stop.us it's annoying)


(I wouldn't be talking either.)


RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi teleported out of the way. _Like hell you'll hit me three times!_ He growled in his mind. Dodging the bullet, he laughed "It's no use!" As he attempted to rip out the mans tongue.



(Was this aimed at me?)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin dozed off, then saw two guys fighting, one trying to rip out the others tongue. He walks up to them, watching the fight.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Mumbling, I blasted a hole in the roof, letting moonlight in. I then placed  my fingers on his wound


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin looks at a girl as she blasts a hole through the roof. "What was that for? He asks her curiously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I stretched the wound open a bit then pulled out bits of rock


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Switching the setting of my plasma pistol, I strike someone trying to rip someone's tongue out


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Quiet!" I snapped at him


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin walks back over to Marie. 'Wow,she's mean...Well,I guess I better begin introducing myself...' "Hi Paul!I'm Dustin!"He smiles,holding out his right hand.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

"Shut up." I sneer, and then shoot a bolt at her, giving some extra sting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" That black mist will kill you" I warned


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Don't worry, Paul, Dustin is friendly too," I say, just to make sure.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

The shot bounced off a forcefeild


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> " That black mist will kill you" I warned



"Everything has been capable of killing up according to you yet nothing has..."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin turns to the girl."What black mist?This stuff coming out of that dead ant and Paul?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Light boy! Get me some ant blood! Now!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"mist is deadly. Don't breath it"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

'Is she talking about me? I don't think I showed her my powers....' "Are you talking to me?"Dustin asks,from across the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Yes I am!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Was this aimed at me?)


(Yeah.)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Do I just get it from that dead ant over there?Or....."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul hissed, protecting the corpse of the ant.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Yeah!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Paul won't be very happy if you tamper with his friend," I warn.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Excuse me Paul,"he says, patting his head. He takes out his dagger and stabs the ant corpse. Blood begins leaking out."What'd you say Marie?"He asks, as he continues cutting it open.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul made an angry screeching sound, attempting to bite Dustin.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"I said that Paul wouldn't be very happy if you tampered with his friend. Though I guess that's no use telling you that now..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Scale of one to ten, how bad is the pain, Jason" I ask, my fingers still working on his wound


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"It really doesn't hurt now..." Jason smiled.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin jumps back, avoiding Paul's jaws. "Sorry Paul!"He says, backing away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What did you need this blood for again?"Dustin asks the girl, still backing up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

He hissed once more, standing infront of the regular mutant shadow maggot-covered corpse of his friend.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

"Calm down, Paul, it's okay... It's not Dustin's fault, he didn't mean to hurt your friend," I say, getting between Paul and Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin stops, keeping his eye on Paul."Sorry,boy."He says as he pets Paul like a dog.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul made a strange crying noise as it was petted.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" It healsd cuts"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Okay, will the blood on my knife do?Dustin asks, going to the girl and holding the knife out to her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul growled, attempting to take the knife, jumping at it desperately.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Jan 11, 2015)

Whhaatttt????? I'm not stalking at all..........


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Yeah" I place the blood on the wound. It starts together burn Jason


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Paul,stop being so insensitive. This guy needs it." He says, then turns to the girl. "Anyways,I'm Dustin. And you are?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul screamed in a near-human fashion, attempting to get his friend's blood off Jason.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

(Wait ignore this)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Morphing my hand, I shot at Paul, hissing


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Morphing my hand, I shot at Paul, hissing



"Leave Paul alone!" I shout. "That's the second time  you've tried to kill him!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul's shadow-black tears dripped down his face, making a hissing sound.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> The shot bounced off a forcefeild



(You can't do that.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The bullet hit Pauls leg as his antennae twitched in pain.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I shoot my attacker, Satoshi, twice, and then strike him so hard he knocks out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

Not wanting him to be hurt any more, I pick up Paul in my arms, then turn and run with him towards the entrance of the cave where we came in.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

He teleported out of the way of the bullet, but that teleported him in the way of the strike. He was knocked unconscious, and began to dream of a silver hedgehog yell "It's no use! It's no use! It's no use!" Silver yelled over and over.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

_Good thing I can anticipate._


----------



## InfinityFlames (Jan 11, 2015)

Name: Seiko
Gender: F
Age: 17
Appearance: 



Spoiler:  Click :3







Personality: Tough, secretly craving a true relationship or friendship, fighter, sarcastic, stubborn, she's been through a hell of a lot and her personality sure shows it.
Pairings: Yush
Sexuality: Straight
Weapon: An elemental katana
Powers/Abilities: Can turn into any member of the canine family (wolf, fox, coyote, etc.) and fly (but it drains a lot of her power)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 11, 2015)

Once outside, I sit on the ground with my back against a dead tree and place Paul down in front of me, so I can see how badly wounded he ended up from the shot. 

(It's 1am and I'm gonna fall asleep of I try to stay up longer so I'm going off now, good night!)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

I started stroking Jason's hair, waiting for the burning to stop


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul made a weak crying noise, before he fell unconscious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

(i said jason, not paul)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"You arrreee?"Dustin says again,smirking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(I know, he just fell unconscious.) 
Jason smiled as the burning stopped. "Thanks..." He said happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" The cuts gone" I murmur softly to him, still stroking his hair


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin pretends to cough. "And you are?"


----------



## InfinityFlames (Jan 11, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Name: Seiko
> Gender: F
> Age: 17
> Appearance:
> ...



Is Toffee even on? ;-;


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 11, 2015)

" Angel"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(Toffee is rarely online. Just join.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thanks!" Jason smiled.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Nice to meet you Angel. Who is he?"Dustin asks, pointing to the boy next to her.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I paralyze Satoshi's accomplice and then stealthily strike him with the sharp backing of the pistol.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Jason growled as he felt like a ninja called him an accomplice. He gasped as he was paralyzed for the 4th time in about half an hour.  "Why do you hate me so much..." He growled at the one who kept paralyzing him.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Yeah!Leave him alone!Person...."Dustin says, turning to the guy attacking Angel's friend.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi woke up as Silver finished saying "It's no use!" As he defeated the boss. He stared at the person who knocked him unconscious. He teleported behind him and attempted to stab him in the back.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Jason growled as he felt like a ninja called him an accomplice. He gasped as he was paralyzed for the 4th time in about half an hour.  "Why do you hate me so much..." He growled at the one who kept paralyzing him.


You don't know that. I only used it as a way to describe Jason. Rolyat never said anything.


DarkOnyx said:


> "Yeah!Leave him alone!Person...."Dustin says, turning to the guy attacking Angel's friend.


I shoot him with the gun without even looking. "Please shut up."


RainbowCherry said:


> Satoshi woke up as Silver finished saying "It's no use!" As he defeated the boss. He stared at the person who knocked him unconscious. He teleported behind him and attempted to stab him in the back.


I do a backflip, and before he can react, strike him again. "I'm sorry. I don't take kindly to people attempting to shove something through my spine."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"How the hell-!?" Satoshi growled, getting hit again. "Nghhhh... just... die!" Satoshi yelled, teleporting around and attempting to stab him over and over.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

"Nope." He stabs, I sidestep. "Nope." Eventually, I grab him by arm and slug a punch into his stomach. "Such violence."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Jason collapsed as all his limbs were un-paralyzed.
Satoshi gasped for breath as he was punched in the stomach. He growled, shooting a huge jet of blood at the man.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I duck. "What was that?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

As the man ducked, Jason attempted to kick the man in the back of the neck. "Die already, you stupid creep!" Jason yelled.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

He finally gets a hit, and I fall to the ground. 

(Good night. Nobody has any permission to control my character in any form except for me.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

The two laughed at the man, then started watching Paul sleep.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin nearly avoids the shot,the bullet only grazing his right arm. What the heck was that?"Dustin says angrily. He takes away all the light from the cave, leaving it pitch dark. In the darkness, he walks up to the man, and slashes his chest with his dagger. He clenches his fist around the dagger, getting ready to stab him, but decides against it. He breathes out, and hurls his knife at the dead mutant ant corpse.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

(Who did you try to stab?)
Paul screeched as Dustin threw the knife at the corpse.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin sighs."I'm sorry lil' guy." He says, getting up and removing the dagger. "I bet you don't like watching your friend decay, do you want me to take him outside?"

(Fireninja's character)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul stood infront of the corpse of the ant, not wanting it to be taken.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"What do you want for your friend then ,Paul? A funeral?"he asks, smirking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul just... 'hugged' the corpse of his friend, who had been killed by the cat boy, but Paul did not know this.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Want him to be buried?What do you want?"Dustin asks."I'm talking to an ant, I must have lost it..."He mutters.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> "Want him to be buried?What do you want?"Dustin asks."I'm talking to an ant, I must have lost it..."He mutters.


Paul just hugged him tighter, causing some of his organs to get slightly crushed. He didn't know what he wanted to happen to his friend.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"You know what. I have an idea. How about I take him to the ant hospital,and bring him back tomorrow when he's all healthy?"Dustin smiles, crouching down to Paul's height.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul just poked the man in the face with one of his legs, not knowing what a hospital was, and wondering why this person thought he was an idiot.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"You know... A place you take people...And ants so they can get healthy again?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul poked him harder. He nodded, giving the rotting corpse to Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Okay,I'll be back later. Then in the morning, I'll go out to the hospital and get him."Dustin smiles. He gently picks the dead ant up, and walks outside. He begins walking through the forest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul followed Dustin in secret, blending in with the regular mutant shadow ground.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin had made his way to a river, where he tossed the dead carcass on."Ugh,I stink now,"he utters. He looks at the water. 'Looks clean,'he shrugs. He gets undressed and begins washing himself in the river.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul screeched as he saw the corpse being tossed into the regular mutant shadow water. He ran downstream, attempting to catch the corpse.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

The carcass made it's way to a strong current. It quickly glided further down stream. The current began growing stronger.

Dustin,unaware that Paul had left the cave, continued bathing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul ran faster,  attempting to grab his friend with his antennae.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

The carcass made it's way to a diagonal waterfall. It slide down it. The river stones and rushing water tearing it apart, until it was unrecognizable as a mutant ant.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul screeched, catching onto a little part of his friend. It was heavily bleeding, black blood dripping down his arm. Shadow-black tears trickled down his face as he went to find Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin saw Paul approaching. "Oh,hi Paul!"he smiles, getting out of the river and putting his clothing back on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul let out an angry cry, hugging the piece of his friend close to his chest.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"What's that?"Dustin asks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul hissed, attacking Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"What are you doing Paul?"He shrieks,dodging the ant.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

He growled, attempting to bite Dustin again, still crying black tears.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Oh.You saw your friend in the river? I-I can explain!This river is like a mailing service, it delivers ants to..The a-ant hospital!Yup!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul hissed. He had seen his friend get ripped up by the rocks and rapids. He hissed again, attacking once more.

Satoshi sat in a tree, laughing at Paul and Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin grabs Paul as he leaps at him.He then hears someone. He looked up,lighting the trees. He sees the boy from earlier. "How long have you been watching?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"A long time now..." He smiled, still laughing.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Wait...Di-Did you see me taking a shower in the river?I mean... Fishing in the river?"He laughs nervously,holding Paul far away from his face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Fishing? Sure. You were fishing." Satoshi laughed sarcastically. "Yes, I did." He laughed.
Paul squirmed around, still attempting to attack Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

Dustin' cheeks turned red from embaressment. "So, you'll be keeping this story to yourself, right?"he laughs nervously.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Maybe." Satoshi smiled at him in an evil way. "Anyway, Paul is gonna use bit attack. It's got a high flinch rate, and a same type/STAB bonus, so it'll hurt a lot. Don't dieeee!" He laughed sadistically. 
Paul attempted to escape Dustin's grab, still crying.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Here, you take him!"Dustin chuckles. Throwing Paul up to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Satoshi picked him up. He squirmed and wriggled around, trying to get to Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"So,what's your name?"Dustin asks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Satoshi. What's yours, you ant murderer that bathes after killing his victims?" He yawned, hugging Paul tightly.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Dustin...Wait,what?Didn't you kill that ant? I'm pretty sure someone told me you did,"he smirks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Hmmm? Who?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Umm...I don't know. But just saying, I did not kill that ant!"He says, as he begins climbing the tree.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Well, don't randomly blame me then." He growled.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"Sorry,"he says making a growling sound back."Wow, this is high up, he says as he reaches the top of the tree.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul hissed at Dustin.
"How'd you get up here so fast?" Satoshi asked, surprised.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 11, 2015)

"I don't know,"Dustin shrugs. "Maybe I have climbing powers too,"he smirks, as he lights the top of the tree.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

"Sooo... why'd you toss Paul's friend into a lake?" Satoshi said, hugging Paul.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Because he smelled like deca-...To send him off to the ant hospital off course,"he chuckles nervously, rubbing Paul's head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul hissed.
"Ant hospital? You ripped him apart on rocks."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"I didn't do that.The rocks did. But the ant hospital can take care of that.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"What ant hospital?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"You know, the one down the river,"he says as if it's obvious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Ummm...?" Satoshi said, confused.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"You know what, never mind. "Paul, your friend is dead and is never coming back."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul scrreeched and attempted to attack Dustin again.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Sorry, but it's the truth." Dustin nods.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul screeched even louder, clawing at Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Relax, relax, I'm just kidding! You'll see him in the morning." Dustin giggles. "D'you know anywhere I can find mutant shadow ants?"Dustin whispers to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"He'll be able to tell the difference, trust me..."  Satoshi whispered back.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Ohwell. He'll be lonely without another friend.So, can I find one anywhere around here?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Let's see, a waterfall that tears up ants. No." Satoshi growled.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Ohwell, look's like he's going to have to be lonely,"Dustin sighs, repositioning himself on the branch, but the branch snaps. Dustin falls to the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Are you alright?" Satoshi asked, laughing a little, quickly climbing down the tree.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Uh, yeah.."Dustin chuckles. He tries picking himself up, but falls back down, gritting his teeth from the pain. "Unless a twisted ankle counts. But I can walk on one foot, I'll just get around slower,"he says, using the tree to help himself up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Well, that's what you get for tossing someone down a waterfall.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"He was already dead,"Dustin smirks. "Sorry Paul..."He says quickly afterwards.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Still did it, dead or not." Satoshi said.
Paul hissed at the two angrily.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"I wish I didn't throw it away though. Angel said it's blood could heal you..."He says, then slowly turns to Paul.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul hissed, attempting to bite Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Come on Paul, I just need to prick your leg and get a little blood!What's the problem?"He asks curiously?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul growled. Why would he give either of these people his blood?
"He won't give it to you..." Satoshi laughed.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Paul, just stay still,"he says. Dustin pricks Paul's leg, and get's a little of the blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul yelped, attempting to attack Dustin again.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Thank's Dustin,"he smiles. He rubs the blood on his twisted ankle, healing it. "I'm sure you're own blood can heal you to, right?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

I wake up after evidently dozing off, only to find that Paul is missing again, as are Dustin and Satoshi. _Oh come on, why do people keep leaving? _Wondering where they got to, I set off to find them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul shook his head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

I walk for a while,  and eventually spot Dustin and Satoshi near a river, along with Paul.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Oh,I'm sorry Paul,"Dustin says,frowning.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"What are you guys doing?" I call from a distance, as I make my way towards them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Dustin tossed Paul's friend into a lake and he got ripped apart by the rocks in the waterfall while Dustin bathed so Paul tried to eat him then he went up the tree and then he sprained his ankle so then he pricked Paul and took his blood to heal it!" Satoshi said very quickly, hugging Paul, who twitched and snapped at the air, still angry.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"Slow down, I didn't catch half of that..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Satoshi repeated it, but said it normally this time.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

I turn to Dustin, angrily. "Why would you hurt Paul? And tamper with his friend too, you know he was upset! Dustin, why would you do something so mean?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"In my defense, I didn't know there was a waterfall down there,"Dustin says. "Also, I thought Paul couldn't get hurt because I didn't know his blood couldn't heal himself. But I guess.. I was being a little dumb, since his friends blood didn't heal him,"he says reluctantly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"And you didn't think to ask him before taking his blood? Even if you can't understand him, Paul is still capable of nodding or shaking  his head.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Yeah, I guess I forgot to ask him about that too..."Dustin laughs, nervously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"That's awful... What if I'd stabbed you, then said afterwards 'oops I forgot to ask if that was okay'? You basically did the same thing to Paul..."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"If anyone was going to do that,shouldn'x5 it be Paul?"Dustin asks, getting sidetracked.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"...I was just trying to make a point, it doesn't matter who, no one is actually gonna do that..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

" Go through what, lowly humans? Your death?" echoed an icy voice


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Oh, well i'd say.Ow!I deserved that."Dustin says,ignoring the distaant echoes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> "Oh, well i'd say.Ow!I deserved that."Dustin says,ignoring the distaant echoes.



"But what about Paul, who didn't deserve it?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Dustin sighs. "I said sorry. Paul, how could I make it up to you?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

I appeared behind Dustin, my blue eyes, now red, and my hair silver, my wings back. I held a dagger to his neck


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Dustin feels breathing on his neck. He turns around. "Hi!!"He says."What's with the knife?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

Paul screeched something at Dustin.  "Oh, um, really?" I asked the ant, who nodded. I turn to Dustin. "He says it's fine, so long as you promise you won't intentionally hurt him or his friends again." _That's actually rather a large ask since there are so many ants here that are hostile towards outsiders..._

"Woah, what's going on?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"I promise,"he turns back to Paul and Marie. He picks up Paul and hugs him, then sets him back down, he then turns back to Angel again."Sooooo?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

" Whats with your soul?" I hissed


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"My soul? Not sure. What's with it?" Dustin asks, curiously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

" And about the ants" I indicated to 13 dead corsps behind me


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Woah,where did those come from?"Dustin shrieks.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

" I need a human sacrifice to my lord" I slowly walked around him, my wing brushing his chin


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

While the others had been talking, Paul crawled up on my shoulder. From the higher vantage point, he could see the dead ants the others had just mentioned. He hissed rather loudly, becoming angry at the sight.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Wah-? I'm so confused.."He sighs.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I paralyze the person attempting to kill another person and then grab the knife successfully. "No."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Dustin watches as some electric bullet flies through the air. "Yeah,Marie,Satoshi, we should go rest back at the cave. It looks like the suns almost up.Plus it looks like ***** about to go down here,so...Want to come too? Paul?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

(no godding)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 12, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Dustin watches as Angel get's paralyzed. "Yeah,Marie,Satoshi, we should go rest back at the cave. It looks like the suns almost up,"he says as he picks up Paul. "Come on Paul."


 "Let's get out of here guys."



KittyKittyBoo said:


> (no godding)



(Please don't be a hypocrite. I'll search your post history.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

I look up at Dustin, my eyes crazed, a grin on my face


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Dustin watches as some electric bullet flies through the air. "Yeah,Marie,Satoshi, we should go rest back at the cave. It looks like the suns almost up,"want to come too? Paul?



Paul nodded from atop my shoulder.
"Okay, let's go then."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Satoshi? You don't want to come? Is he aslepp? Nevermind." He says. "So, is it always like this around here?"Dustin asks Paul and Marie as they begin walking.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I butt in. "From what I've seen, it's nothing but a violent world."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"Since I woke up here it's been pretty much constant fighting."
Paul screeches something in my ear, which I translate for Dustin. "Paul says this only really started when we arrived. It was pretty peaceful before that apparently."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Oh... That's wierd.,"Dustin shrugs.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"I guess it is pretty weird, though nothing like this really surprises me anymore..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Satoshi yawned, waking up, his eyes sleepy and half-closed. Hearing Paul, he ran up to him. "Is Paul ok?" Satoshi asked the two.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Dustin nods.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"Don't worry, Paul is fine," I say, guesturing to the ant in question still on my shoulder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Great! So, what happened while I was sleeping? Has anybody died?" Satoshi laughed.
"Seriously, did anything happen?" He asked. Jason flew onto his head.  "You dreaming of-" Jason smirked, before getting interrupted. "What... are... you...?" He growled angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"...What are you doing...?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Nothing." Jason said, jumping off Satoshi's head.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Dustin saw Jason jump on and off Satoshi's head. "Ummm..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

(I might make another character soonish. I had Marie in the prequel to this too, I need someone new >.<)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Why can't I jump off his head?" Jason said, staring at Dustin, acting like a child.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"I never said you couldn't,"Dustin says, confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Yaaay!" Jason smiled, jumping on Satoshi's head jokingly. Satoshi growled, teleporting out of the way, a bloody mist appearing where he had teleported. "Stop..." Satoshi muttered.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Name:Sina
Gender:Female
Age:18
Appearance:Medium height. White hair, pale skin. Sina has light blue eyes. She wears a white sweater, gray scarf, and black jeans.
Personality: Sina is shy and cold when you first meet her. She is pretty nice when you get to know her.. She can be a little niave and self-conscious too. Sina can be pretty sarcastic at times.
Pairings:Sure
Sexuality:Straight
Weapon:A long lance that has cold and hot elements hidden inside of it.
Powers/Abilities:Has the ability to control the temperature and weather.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You can jump on Marie or I's head if you want,"Dustin says jokingly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

"Hey, don't volunteer me!"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"Fine. Then you can jump on my head Jason, my hair is fluffy,"Dustin laughs.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Yaay!" Jason laughed jokingly, flying on and jumping on Dustins head.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

"I was joking,"he smirks.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

Name: Willow
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: Tall, shoulder length brown hair, green eyes, wears thick framed black glasses. 
Personality: Very bubbly and outgoing, not afraid to speak her mind.
Pairings: Uh huh
Sexuality: Bisexual
Weapon: Bow (and arrows obviously)
Powers/Abilities: Can turn invisible

(I felt me I needed another character and I totally didn't just reuse an old character from another Roleplay or anything)

(Oh ffs the picture won't even attach properly :/)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

"Too late, already jumping on your head!" Jason laughed, jumping off of Dustin's head.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

(Should we introduce our "new" characters?)

They had gotten back to the cave. Dustin climbed up the rocky slope and entered. He uses his powers to brighten it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

(Why not )
Marie followed Dustin inside with Paul still on her shoulder.

Willow wandered aimlessly around the dead looking forest. She was lost. She didn't know where anyone was, or where she was for that matter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh wait, I've literally just realised
The character I've reused from another Roleplay has already been mentioned in Life Now
She was Marie's girlfriend 
Um
Eh I'll work with this anyway)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Sina woke up in a dead looking forest. She got up, quickly feeling around her neck. Checking for her scarf. She had spotted a piece of it, showing under a pile of leaves, she quickly snatched it and wrapped it around her neck.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2015)

After walking for a considerable amount of time, Willow spotted another girl in the distance, wearing a scarf. "Hey!" She called out, waving her hand above her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Gotta go, it's getting late + my WiFi is being really jumpy flickering on and off th :/)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Sina, seeing the girl waving, walked the other way, pretending not to notice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

I flew around, looking for Jason, my appearance back to normal

- - - Post Merge - - -

I felt strange not knowing where he was


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 12, 2015)

Sina saw a figure fly overhead.'What the-?'She thinks to herself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Jason and Satoshi were arguing as usual.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

I stopped, hovering in place, mumbling, I felt myself being pulled in a direction, following the pull, now able to see Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 12, 2015)

Flying down I landed on Satoshi's shoulder, being light, I didn't cause strain on him


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 13, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Sina, seeing the girl waving, walked the other way, pretending not to notice.



_Didn't she hear?_ Willow wondered, as the girl just walked in the other direction. She ran after her, trying to catch up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Hi." The two said to the winged person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" Where were you?! Don't you know how flipping dangerous it is here during the night? You know nothing about this land! You can't possibly think you will survive with your little knifes and your mentally screwed up pet!" I glared down at Satoshi during that last part. My eyes were starting to turn red, and the color of my hair turning grey.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My wings then turned black, only the tips were white.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 13, 2015)

She had made her way to a river. 'I don't want to get wet. Even if I did, i'd probably be swept away in this current.'She thinks to herself, then looks down at her lance.She takes it out, and plunges it into the water. Ice had formed, making a small bridge for her to cross, but the current was quickly destroyed it. She hurried across.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 13, 2015)

"Hey, wait!" Willow shouted to the girl, having to stop short of the river because the current looks too strong to cross.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"It's always black, it's impossible to tell whether it is day or night. Knives!? You know nothing about them..." The two said, growling the last sentences. "Mentally screwed up? How? Pet? How am I either of those things!?" Satoshi growled, his claws extended.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" For starters, you have cat ears, along with a tail. I hear cats are kept as pets in your world." I hopped down, landing infront of him. "Besides, I think you would look cute in a collar" I then playfully poked his nose, my red eyes practicality glowing, a sneaky grin on my face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(creeper, I know your on! Roleplay already!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 13, 2015)

(Hi! Sorry, I've been trying to set up my new printer...)

Feeling lonely on her own, Marie went to find the others. She spotted the group talking, and walked up to them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I stared at the girl coldly

- - - Post Merge - - -

( So glad you guys are on! <3 )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Not exclusively for that! Being a cat doesn't mean-" His eyes widened as he was poked on the nose. "Uhhh... you still didn't answer my question!" He growled, pointing at the winged creature, his claws extended.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" Aww! Is the wittle pussycat grumpy?" I then scratched behind his cat ears, now grinning even more.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 13, 2015)

"...You were looking at me meanly... Did I do something wrong?" Marie asked after being coldly stared at for a while.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ignoring her, I continued to scratch Satoshi's ears


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"W-what the hell!?" Satoshi growled, his eyes flickering between his normal eye colour, bright green, and a blood-red sort of colour in anger.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Standing on my toes, I started to pet him. " Yes, you are a grumpy wuttle pussytat."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Satoshi's eyes began to bleed. "Why... you.... jerk! Stop ittttt!" He sobbed, bloody tears escaping his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

My hair color went back to blonde, but my eyes and wings stayed the same

- - - Post Merge - - -

I continued to pet him, wiping away some of his tears


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Why do you hate me so much..." Satoshi growled. "I am not a wittle pussycat!" He yelled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 13, 2015)

"She kinda has a point, you know. Though I don't think you're cute enough for a pet cat. More like a tiger."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" I don't hate you! I love big, cute pussycats like yourself!" I then hugged him, still petting him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Angel's wings are black at night, white in the day)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Half a minute ago you were calling me a mentally screwed up pet cat..." Satoshi growled. "So I assume you're being a mean sarcastic jerk."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

"No! I really do think your a cute cat boy! I really do!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I started giggling when i felt his tail, noticing how fluffy it  was.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"You really confuse me..." Satoshi said, his eyes widened, his cat ears twitching in a strange way.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" I confuse myself too" I was gently tracing my fingers along his spine, and down his tail.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Paul walked around in circles, his wound had healed.
"So, you confuse everyone." Satoshi said quietly, his eyes still bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

"Mmhmm" I looked up at him, still hugging him. " Do you purr?" I asked


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Yes...? I'm a cat... of course I do." He growled, still incredibly confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

"Could you purr for me then? Please?" I looked up into his eyes hopefully.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ugh... fine." He said reluctantly, purring. "There. Happy?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" Very" I replied, my eyes were closed when I listened, a smile on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ok." He said, as he stopped purring.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

"I almost forgot! You guys need food, right? It must have been awhile since you last ate, right?" I asked, looking worried.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ha! I slaughter animals all day, so it's not a problem if I get hungry." The two said simultaneously, before staring at each other. "So that was you!" They both growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still looked worried. "Follow me" I said, flying low to the ground, strait towards the forest nearby.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I led to a small clearing, firewood stacked in a pile in the middle. Chanting gibberish, the pile burst into hot flames.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ok!" The two said happily, following the winged person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

( My character's name is ANGEL)
I pulled out the loin I killed the other day.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"That lion shall pay for it's crimes! Dead or not!" The two laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I passed the meat over to them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Here" I said, passing over some  sharp sticks for them to cook the lion on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

They impaled the lion with the sticks, causing black blood to spurt out of it. _Wow, is it it ok to eat this shadow mutant?_ They both thought, staring at it oddly. They took a bite into the strange meat. It was a lot harder than regular meat, but Satoshi's fangs teared through it slightly easier. "Thanks!" The two smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

"Welcome. Careful with the pelt. It could be useful. I'll be back" I replied, flying up to a tall tree, sitting on a branch


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ok!" The two said, attempting to peel off the hide of the lion.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I watched the horizon get a tad bit lighter, my wings now turning silver, then white, some silver-black feathers falling to the ground below. I eventually fell asleep, and for the first time in years, I didn't dream.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Satoshi watched as the normally blood-red symbol on the back of his hand turned a strange black. He stared at it in surprise as his eyes flickered to black, matching the colour of his pupils. "Huh...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

One of my wings drooped down off the branch, a feather landed in Satoshi's hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( quit taking so long to reply D,: )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

(It's been 5 minutes... lol.)
Satoshi stared at the feather,looking up at Angel, which he assumed the feather came from, as an uncontrollable jet of black blood burst out of his hand, shocking him. "Gaaah!?" He yelled, attempting to stop it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

The jet of blood knocked me of my branch, waking me up as I fell, landing right on Satoshi. I was shocked, now breathing fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(5 minutes is long to me!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Sorry!" He yelled, attempting to stop the blood. It was the blood of the shadow creatures, completely black. "Help!" He yelled at the the two winged people, Angel and Jason. "Helphelphelphelphelphelphelp!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I held his hand, trying to make it stop, only to get it all over me. Cutting myself on my hand, I held it up to him. "Quick! Drink my blood! It may make it stop!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

He attempted to do so, but it didn't stop, only causing his eyes to flicker black and red. He started attacking the air, having little control over his limbs. His eyes were unblinking and strange. "Aghhhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhh!" He yelled the strange noise, blood pouring out of all his pores, making his skin appear black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I started to panic. I hugged him, trying to get him to stop thrashing, but failed. I then tried scratching his ears, hoping it would work.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackish-red blood came out of his ear. After all of the blood had been drained from his body, the cat boy, who still had black blood over him, which made his entire body nothing but black. He squirmed around on the floor, until he came to a complete still. He began to regenerate all of his blood, which was a normal colour, but small traces of black were in it. The process took a long time.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I watched him, not taking my eyes off him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I held his hand, waiting for him to wake up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

After a long period of time, Satoshi yawned. "Ugh... what happened...?" He said, staring at his skin, which still appeared to be absolutely black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" You knocked me out of the tree with black blood, you then started to go crazy, then you regenerated." I replied, still sitting on him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"C-crazy!? What do you mean? What?" Satoshi said, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" You attacked air, your eyes were weird, and you couldn't control your limbs"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Huh!? How!? Why!?" He said, very shocked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

"You also smell bad now" I added, whiping blood off his face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

" I don't know why. I was asleep..." I just reliesed that I didn't dream


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Thanks for telling me." Satoshi laughed, letting red-with-slight-traces-of-black blood pour out of his skin, washing off the black liquid for a slightly less horrible substitute.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

" I think theres a river where we can wash out the blood" I say, helping him stand up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ok!" Satoshi said happily, following Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I led him to a small pond, steam coming off it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

" The water is drinkable, and its hot water


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Satoshi jumped into the river, washing all the blood off him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I flew 15 feet high, then dived strait down into the water

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stayed underwater for a long time, and I still haven't surfaced.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Satoshi jumped in shock as he heard a loud splashing sound behind him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still didn't come up, but my black sweatshirt floated around


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

"Huh...? Are you ok?" He said, not seeing Angel resurface. "Did you drown!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't reply, my empty jscket floated near him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Satoshi took a deep breath, and dived underwater. He tried to find Angel. He attempted to smell her blood to find her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I swam towards him, I was breathing the water. I also had something large and moving in my arms


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

_What's in her hands?_ Satoshi thought, not knowing what it was.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I swam up to the surface, using my wings to go fast, pulling him up with me. " Look! I got you a catfish! I don't know if you eating it would be cannibalistic or not, but it's the few things here that have regular blood"

- - - Post Merge - - -

( |:I I hate waiting sooo loooong!!!)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 13, 2015)

Dustin woke up in the cave. It looked like he accidently fell asleep in the middle of the day.

Sina,tired and breathless, sat down by a rotting tree.Shereadjusted the scarf hanging around her neck and looked at her surroundings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"Thanks!" Satoshi smiled, eating the fish.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"Rude..." Willow thought out loud. She started walking along the river, figuring she might come across some one else now that she knows there are people around here.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

" I thought cats didn't like water"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

( over 6 hours. little long for a reply )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"Huh! I'm deeply offended. That's just a dumb cat stereotype!" He growled, his cat ears flattened on his head, his tail swishing angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

Following along the river, Willow soon spotted a group of people. Though she couldn't see exactly from a distance, the girl closest to where she was had what appeared to be wings on her back. She walked up to them, hoping they wouldn't ignore her like the other girl did.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

" Aww. Don't do that" I said, putting his ears straight up. " You don't wanna be a widdle grumpy pussycat, do yo-" I stopped talking, feeling someone watching us. " Don't come over! I just an over sized dove..." I cooed over to whoever watching us, pulling my wings up, so they couldn't see me and Satoshi.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"Eh? Hey, I don't s'ppose ya could help me, could ya? I've nee idea where we are or how to get yem..."

(Willow is British and has a rather strong northern accent, did I mention that? this is as hard to write as it is to understand xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

I started to coo like a dove, sneaking a glance at her


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

Willow walked around the side of them, trying to actually look at the person she was talking to rather than just the back of a pair of wings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

I too turned, so she coundnt see me


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"Oh come on, giz a hand here..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

" Coo... I don't have hands... Coo..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"Ya know I could see you're a person from over there, rite?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

" Umm..." I then looked at her, seeing she was unarmed (gtg)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"See, it weren't so ard to look at is, were it? now, there's ne chance ya know where we're at, is there?"

(okay)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

Satoshi listened to their conversation, slightly confused by Angel's attempt to appear like a bird _Wait! Birds don't speak! Unless... it's a regular mutant shadow bird!?_ Satoshi thought, confusing himself even more.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

Dustin looked as a girl approached. He began chuckling at Angel's attempt to disguise herself as a bird.


Sina heard loud chatter nearby. She went to check out what was happening. She spied behind a set of bushes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

I started grumbling, then dove back underwater. 'heh. I'm the only one who knows anything about this world' I thought to myself, swimming to the bottom of the lake.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

Sina moved closer, when she tripped on a limb of the bush. She fell out of the bushes,revealing herself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

I swam under Satoshi, rubbing another fish against his foot


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

Satoshi's eyes twitched violently as he felt something rub against his foot, ready to completely annihilate it. His eyes widened when he realised it was a fish. "What are you doing?" He laughed. He heard a noise from the bushes as he heard someone fall out of them. His eyes began to glow red, still flickering black due to the traces of shadow blood still in his bloodstream, ready to attack the person if it was an enemy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 14, 2015)

I then started to tickle him, not knowing there was still shadow blood in him


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

Sina saw Satoshi's eyes locked on her. She stared back, not sure what to do.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

Satoshi couldn't help but giggle a little. He pointed his katana at the stranger. "What were you doing in those bushes?"  he growled, assuming the stranger was spying on them.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

"Nothing."Sina replies."What were you doing talking so loud?Anybody can hear you for atleast a mile,"she says, pointing at her lance.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"Because the only things are regular mutant shadow whatevers and humans. And Shadow. Nothing threatening to care about... besides, if something actually tried to attack, I'd turn it into a pile of overly-gory butter." Satoshi growled, still holding his katana.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

"Is that supposed to intimidate me?"Sina chuckles. "Butter?So you're saying milk would be attacking you?"She asks, raising an eyebrow. 'Sina, back away now... No,I've already gotten him mad. Who knows what would happen if I do,'she thinks to herself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"No. What? Regular mutant shadow milk hurts. A lot. My insides bled for days..." He growled, his voice not showing whether he thought that was a good or bad thing.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

"What?Regular mutant shadow milk?"She asks, confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"Yes, regular mutant shadow milk. When you get a regular mutant shadow cow or a regular mutant shadow goat, you do this weird thing to them. They make milk. Regular mutant shadow milk." He said, holding a container filled with a blackish liquid with slight traces of white. Regular mutant shadow milk.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 14, 2015)

"What?Regular mutant shadow? What the heck is that?"Sina asks.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> "What?Regular mutant shadow? What the heck is that?"Sina asks.



"Bloody good question..." _She's the tosser who ran from me..._ Willow thought, looking at the girl who was talking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"It's not magic, it's a mutant, and it's some shadow thing." He said, as if it was obvious.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"Ave you gone round the bend?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"No I haven't!" Satoshi growled, waving around the container of regular mutant shadow milk.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2015)

"Ya sure? Sounds pretty barmy to me, I ain't seen none of these "regular mutant shadow things" 'round here..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 14, 2015)

"Well, they're real." Satoshi growled, his eyes scanning the distance, seeing if tgere was a shadow ant anywhere.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

_Bloody marvellous..._ Willow thought sarcastically. _I don't know how to gan yem, these tossers are useless, and this gadgie might be losing the plot..._


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 15, 2015)

"Paul's a mutant shadow ant!"Dustin says, getting in their conversation.

Sina watched them get sidetracked. This was her opportunity to leave, but she just continued awkwardly standing there, indecisive on what to do.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"Paul?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

"Paul! We gotta go find him! He's real!" Satoshi yelled. "I'll prove to you regular mutant shadow ants exist!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"...If you say so... Why'd ya name it Paul though? Not a very interesting name..."

Marie had gone back to the cave that now seemed to be everyone's base, and had fallen asleep with Paul on her lap.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 15, 2015)

"Off we go!"Dustin chuckles, jumping out of the water.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

"I didn't name him Paul, that's his name." Satoshi said, following Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 15, 2015)

Dustin ran in the direction of the cave. "Come on slowpokes!"

Sina reluctantly followed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

Willow followed, curious about this ant named Paul. "So how do ya know he's called Paul?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

"Someone can talk to animals." Satoshi said, as Jason flew behind them. "Slowpokes, eh?" Satoshi laughed at Dustin, teleporting infront of him in a cloud of bloody mist.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 15, 2015)

"That's no fair!"Dustin shrieks. He takes away the light surrounding Satoshi,blinding him. He runs faster, giggling.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

Willow took her time behind them, not particularly caring that they seemed to be having a race. _Marie talks to animals... No, coincidence, surely. How would she end up out ere with pratts like these and mutant ants?_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

"Ow!" Satoshi growled. "I'm still gonna win!" Satoshi smirked, running around, blind. He really didn't know where he was going? So he just ran around, confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

_They're both nutters..._ Willow thought, watching the two try anything to beat the other in their race.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 15, 2015)

"We're here!"Dustin stops. He turns to re-add the light near Satoshi. "Paul should be right in here."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

Satoshi went to go find Paul. After a few minutes, he found Paul. He picked up Paul. "See?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

Willow hesitated before following inside the cave. 

Marie woke up as Satochi picked up Paul. "What's going on?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

"That jerk won't believe shadow ants are real, so I must prove it!" Satoshi said angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"That jerk? Is there someone else around here?" Marie asked.

Recognising a voice, Willow walked further in, and caught sight of the person who spoke. "Marie? What are you doing here?" She asked. _It wasn't just coincidence..._

"What are _you_ doing here?" Marie replied. Willow was the last person she had expected to see here.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

I flew into the cave, still soaking wet, the fish still in my hands. Mumbling something, my hand morphed into a gun, and I quickly shot the bottle of shadowmilk, destroying it. " Don't you dare leave me behind again! And stop drinking stuff when you have no idea of what it will  do to you!" I yelled, storming up to Satoshi. For a moment, something medal glinted off  my neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

"What, the shadow milk? But it doesnt hurt that much..." Satoshi growled, his eyes caught by the strange metal. "What...?" He muttered quietly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"Blimey, Marie  you're the last person I thought I'd see here with these muppets... Where _is _'here' any road?" Willow asked.

"Earth, but corrupted, apparently. I think on  of the others called it 'the Abyss' or something like that earlier."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

"The Synaps! You humans never learn..." I mumbled, not knowing the metal collar around my neck was showing, but barly. "From now on, you can't eat or drink anything unless I tell you. Keep in mind that you got lucky! You probably milked a calf..." I said to Satoshi, looking down at the shattered bottle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

" And I'm not a muppet! Or a flipping puppet either!" I shouted, storming up to Willow. " Do you see any strings on me? Huh, tree girl? No, of course not!" I yelled, holding up my hands like a puppet, my feathers poofing up in anger.

- - - Post Merge - - -

" If anyone here was a puppet, it would be Mr. Glow-in-the-dark over there!" I continued, pointing at Dylin


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"It was just an expression, she wasn't literally calling you a puppet," Marie said, defending Willow.

_...Tree girl? And Mr. Glow in the dark... Don't she know names?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

" Prove it! Prove that I'm not a puppet!" I growled, my wings started to slowly turn to silver, then to black.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"...What?" Willow asked. She and Marie were wondering the same thing - _How do you prove someone isn't a puppet?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

" If I was a puppet, wouldn't it be more suiting to call me a pet! How about being locked up in a cage!" I shouted, my eyes now bright red," Plan to clip my wings too, mortal? Hmm?" My eyes started to look insane


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"Willow wasn't calling you a puppet, or a pet!"

_She don't look all right..._ Willow thought. _Looks like she's got a screw loose right now too...._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

" How do you know? Can you read human minds now?" I then turned to Marie, with an insane grin to match my insane eyes


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"W-What? When did I say I could read minds?" Marie asked hesitantly, inching backwards due to being rather intimidated by the insane look she was receiving.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

" If you can't now, then you will..." I hissed, slowly walking towards her, a dagger in my hands, my eye lid slightly twitching.

- - - Post Merge - - -

" Either way, I know you can."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"W-what... what are you doing?" Marie asked, moving further backwards, before hitting the cave wall, experiencing a weird sense of deja-vu.

"Ey, sod off and leave Marie alone!" Willow shouted, moving between her and the girl with the dagger, who's name she still didn't know.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

"Make me" I hissed, licking my lips.us

- - - Post Merge - - -

( My Character's name is Angel)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"You've lost the plot..." Willow muttered under her breath. _Oh Crap, I ain't got a weapon on me..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

(sorry about the .us, I'm rping from my wii)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (sorry about the .us, I'm rping from my wii)



(It's fine xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

{just make her bonk me on the head with a rock or something} I continued to walk towards them, a blood hungry look on my face

- - - Post Merge - - -

(can't understand Willow very well)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

Marie sensed that Willow wasn't armed, as she hadn't yet done anything. She retrieved the congested dagger from inside her boot, and tossed it to Willow.

"Ta," Willow said, catching the dagger. "I _said,_ leave her alone!" She yelled, attempting to stab at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

My dagger suddenly turned into a sword. I easily dodged Willow's attempt to stab me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(please make Willow talk like a normal person D,|


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

_Bloody dagger... Close combat is awful..._ Willow moved around to the side, attempting to attack again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

I quickly hit her in the back of her head with my wing, knowing it will make her dizzy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(could you have her hit my neck? theres something i want to try)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

Willow was hit by the wing, temporarily disorientating her as she became dizzy.

"Angel, leave her alone!" Marie cried.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh okay)
When the dizziness wore off, Willow attacked again, this time going for the neck.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

Ignoring Marie, I pushed Willow to the ground, my boot on her hand that was holding the knife, my sword pointed at her neck, my back now to Marie

- - - Post Merge - - -

(opps, sorry.us We posted at the same time

- - - Post Merge - - -

Her dagger connected with the hidden medal collar around my neck. I was then shocked by it, colasping at her feet, electricity makeing me twitch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"What the..." Marie muttered, watching Angel collapse, as though she'd just been electrocuted. "Willow, what did you do?"
Willow stared down as Angel, and shrugged. "Hit that collar thing, I reckon."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

" Y-you... idiot..." I growled through chenched teeth, before falling unconscious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The shock went on for a few more minutes


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

(Sorry I took a little while to post, I was making a cup of tea I'm actually such a stereotypical Brit wtf xD)

"Willow, I don't think she's alright.... that shouldn't have knocked her out..." Marie said quietly.
"And I should give a rat's *ss? She was gonna hurt you!" Replied Willow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

The shock finally stopped, but I was still unconscious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

afk


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"Still, I want her to be okay..." Marie moved over to Angel and crouched down beside her. "At least she's still breathing alright. It looked like she was shocked  something, thank God it didn't stop her heart or anything."

"Marie, you're such a ninny..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

My heart was beating extremely fast, and I was breathing in fast and shallow breaths


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"That's not normal," Marie observed. "She  looks like she's having a panic attack, except she's unconscious... Oh God, what can we do to help with that?"
"I haven't the foggiest, I never bothered with all that first aid bollocks..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

My hands started clutching the dirt beneath me, my wings trying to wrap around my body


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"Reckon she'd wake up if we dropped cold water on her? Works for the punters down at the pub when they get hammered and konk out..." Willow suggested.

"I doubt that'd help much..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

My heartbeat got faster, but more shallow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes opened, but were slightly glazed over. I glanced outside towards the moonlit world.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

Willow nudged Angel 's side with her foot. 
"She could be fine if we just don't interfere. I'm no good at first aid on people in the first place, never mind if said person happens to be part bird..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

"take me outside" I whispered hoarsely.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I come out of nowhere. "Hi."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

...


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2015)

"Why should we care? She'll probably magically be back in full strength in like half an hour. Come on, let's go."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

"Outside?" Despite not knowing why, Willow and Marie grabbed an arm and pulled Angel up to her feet, and took her outside.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

I stayed perfectly still for a few minutes, waiting for the feeling to come back to my hands.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I stayed perfectly still for a few minutes, waiting for the feeling to come back to my hands.



(Called it.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

Absorbing the moonlight, I was able to move. I then sat up, spreading my wings wide.us I glared at Willow.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Absorbing the moonlight, I was able to move. I then sat up, spreading my wings wide.us I glared at Willow.



"Ey, what's with the death glare? Not my fault you were gonna attack Marie," Willow said defensively.

"More to the point, why _were_ you about to attack me?" Marie added.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Absorbing the moonlight, I was able to move. I then sat up, spreading my wings wide.us I glared at Willow.



"Okay, how?" I shoot her with my paralyzer


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 15, 2015)

( Fire, I'm just going to ignore you from now on) "You called me a puppet!" I spat, staring at Willow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 15, 2015)

Satoshi growled at the two. _Did they really just fight because someone called Angel a muppet?_ He thought, staring at the mans paralyzation gun. He had shot them out of the blue before, so he just guessed he'd try again.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 16, 2015)

Dustin watched the two go back and forth.

Sina stood there silently, not yet being noticed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> ( Fire, I'm just going to ignore you from now on) "You called me a puppet!" I spat, staring at Willow.



"Metaphorically! I weren't saying you're an actual puppet!" Willow tried to defend herself. "And any road, you went at Marie first, and she'd done sweet fanny adams to ya!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Well I don't give a heck on all this metaphorical junk!" I shouted. Standing up, the moonlight reflected my collar, catching Satoshi's eyes again. I started walking away from the group, light reflecting of my black wings, making them look silver.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Typical yank..." Willow muttered, sitting on the ground outside next to Marie. "How come you always know what I'm yakking on about?" She asked Marie.

"Well I have known you a lot longer than she has. I've just kinda picked it up along the way. When we first met I was just as clueless as she was."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I stretched my wings out, now extremely tired. I launched myself into the air, now a few miles away from them. Flying onto a branch, I hung my wings off either side of the branch. (could you have Willow a d Marie follow Angel?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Where's she gone, any road?" Willow asked, referring to Angel.
"No idea. Should we go find out?" Replied Marie.
"Aye, why not." The two girls got up, and set off in the direction that Angel went.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

As I slept, wind blew some feathers towards them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

They used the feathers in the wind, which obviously came from Angel, to find her. "Look, that's her in the tree," Marie pointed when they were close enough to see her. "I wonder why she came here in particular, it's the middle of no where... think she just wanted to get away from us?"
"Haven't the foggiest," Willow replied, walking closer. "Looks like she's having a bit of a kip."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I continued to sleep, a wing twitching every so often.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Don't wake her up, Willow..." Marie whispered, though Willow was already creeping towards the sleeping figure.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I shifted in my sleep, my face towards them. I softly murmured to myself.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

As she crept closer, Willow turned invisible, something she only recently learned she could do. She got right near the tree, close enough to be able to hear Angel muttering.
_Wait, where'd Willow go? What the hell? _Marie wondered, having it been told about Willow's ability.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Get away from me..." I muttered, now in a deep sleep.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

_' Get away from me'? Does she know I'm here or is she dreaming?_ Willow wondered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I started twitching, my hands clutching air. "Take it off..." I uttered, talking about the collar.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

_Take what off?_ just then, Willow caught sight of the collar around Angel's neck, that had shocked her when hit with the dagger. _Is she talking about that?_

(I'm off to school now, I'll be back later. Bye!)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

(Bye) I slowly started to flap my wings, as if flying away from something.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Satoshi..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

The two watched the people run off. The two stared at each other, confused. "What's that metal thing..?" They said to themselves quietly, not noticing the other speak.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

_Blimey, what the hell is she dreaming about?_ Still thinking about the collar around Angel 's neck, Willow climbed up to a close branch, hoping to get decent access to it and possibly get it off. She was still invisible, so Marie couldn't see what was going on.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I suddenly woke up, just before Willow touched it, my wings quickly going up defensively, I looked around, not seeing Willow or Marie. Just to be safe, I flew up to the highest branch that would support me. Looking around one more time, I quickly fell asleep again, this time with my back to the tree trunk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( What does "blimey mean?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Oh come on, I can't get up there..." Willow muttered under her breath. "What if I wake her up..?"


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 16, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I suddenly woke up, just before Willow touched it, my wings quickly going up defensively, I looked around, not seeing Willow or Marie. Just to be safe, I flew up to the highest branch that would support me. Looking around one more time, I quickly fell asleep again, this time with my back to the tree trunk.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ( What does "blimey mean?)



(From Bing: "used to express one's surprise, excitement, or alarm."  )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> (From Bing: "used to express one's surprise, excitement, or alarm."  )



(^This. It's a slang term in England, that basically just means what cuppycakez said.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

(thx) I started dreaming again, occasionally twitching.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

Willow decided to try to wake her up. "Oi!" She shouted up at the sleeping figure.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I jumped up, almost falling off my perch. Leaping into the air, I looked around again, before I started flying around the tree, realy to attack.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Yay! Cherry is on!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

Staying invisible as Angel didn't seem in a very good mood, Willow said, "You yap on in your sleep. 'Take it off' you said. You mean that collar?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I was shocked at hearing her voice. I summoned a bow and arrow, aiming right where Willow's voice came from.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Should I try to get it off for ya?" Willow offered, then moved a few steps to the side away from Angel's aim, being careful no  to make sound as she moved.

Marie watched from a distance. She could see Angel aiming a Bow at something, except she couldn't see what exactly was there.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I let my arrow fly, landing it where Willow was a moment ago. It landed deep into the trunk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Cherry, you there?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Hey, hey, hey, careful with that, I don't fancy being skewered. It's just Willow." She moved again after speaking, though in a different direction to confuse Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I growled, my bow quickly changing into a sword. Quickly landing near Willow, I started swinging my sword, almost hitting her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Cherry, maybe you could have your characters come over here?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Woah, wait, I just want to give you a hand getting that collar off..." Willow moved quickly away, and this time kept.moving, not staying still in one spot. _She's bloody dangerous..._


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

(Alright.)
After hearing noises of people talking, the two ran where they were. Satoshi quickly climbed a dead tree, his cat claws easily piercing the wood, weak from rotting. There weren't ny leaves, so he just hoped for the best. Jason hid behind a fallen tree, which was also dead. The two growled. _What the hell is going on!?_ They thought.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

Glancing over at Satoshi, I quickly flew over to him, tackling him in a hug. "Sorry! I'm so sorry!" I sobbed, now crying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Sorry for what?" He said, confused. The hug caught him by surprise, so he fell out of the tree. "Ow..." He growled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

_...Eh? One minute she's tryin to stab me, next she's hugging that wazzock..._ Willow walked back over to Marie, who was still looking rather confused. Moving behind her, she hugged her from behind, turning visible again as she did so. "Eyyy Marie!"

Marie jumped when hugged, as she wasn't expecting it. "What the... Willow, where the hell did you pop up from?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

" I-i dropped the fish..." I cried, looking up at him. "A-and I made you fall out of the tree.." I continued to cry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"That really isn't worth apologizing for..." Satoshi laughed, getting off the strange black  floor of the strange shadow place.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"I'm a horrible person..." I sobbed into his shirt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I could have broken your neck, or poison you!" I continued to cry, damp spots forming on his shirt where I cried.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"Didn't you know? I'm _magic,_" Willow joked. "Any road, c'mon, let's see whats going down over there."

The two girls walked over to where Angel went, to join the group.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"What? What did you do?" Satoshi said, incredibly confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"I live..." I sobbed, now starting to hiccup from crying so much.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"What's going on?" Marie asked as the pair of girls joined the group. 
"What's with birdie over here skriking so much?" Willow asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

Ignoring them, I continued to cry, my wings drooping.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"You live, so you're a horrible person...? You're confusing me..." He sighed, still very confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"I-I should be d-dead!" I wailed, crying even more. Slouching to the ground, I continued, tears falling onto my lap.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"There's nothing wrong with you, Angel, You're a great person. Don't tell yourself you should be dead, when you shouldn't," Marie spoke up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

I sobbed even louder, crying into Satoshi's leg now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm not even a person! I a cold, bloody little monster!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"You are a person. I don't care what you think you are, you _are_ a person. Ok?" Satoshi said, smiling.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"You're not a monster, you're a person, and our friend," said Marie.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"I have wings! I'm more of a stupid bird than a person! For all I know, the devil himself could have created me!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2015)

"He's got cat ears and a tail, don't make him less of a person," Willow pointed out, guesturing to Satoshi.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Well Satoshi isn't on the run 24/7! He didn't get poked with sticks!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(gtg)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

( back)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And he hasn't lived in darkness for his entire life. Heck, I had to eat bird seed at one point! And it was delicious!" I wailed, shakily wrapping my wings around me. I tightly curved into a ball, my wings completely covering me, still crying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

_Bird seed? Ha! Mice and cat food is better!_ Satoshi opened his mouth to argue, but decided against it. "A-are you ok?" The two said, watching Angel cry.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"N-no..." I whimpered

- - - Post Merge - - -

"D-do me a favor and cut off my wings..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Well... stop being sad, or you'll run out of tears, then you'll cry blood until you bleed to death and drown in blood and tears and and and-" Satoshi said, speaking incredibly fast. He had no idea what he was talking about, and it didn't make sense in the slightest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"No... I would cry myself to dehydration."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Why not bleeding to death?" He said. "Dehydration is a boring way to die... anyway, don't die! Your corpse will be eaten by shadow ants! " Satoshi growled, pointing at Paul, as there were no other shadow ants in sight.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Why even help me?" I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Because why wouldn't I?" Satoshi growled, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Is it because I know the way out?" I replied. "How did you get here in the first place?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Well, I was taking pictures of corpses in a university then Riley showed up he was probably high so everwhere started disappearing then then and then we were here! Besides, I still doubt you know the way out. If there even is a way out." Satoshi said, his voice full of hopelessness.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"There is one. But it's guarded by Shadow's guards."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Shadow? That's what Riley made up while he was high... Ha! What is it, some black hedgehog?" Satoshi laughed, his eyes flickering to red.  _Probably a giant demon..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"No. He is tall, has 2 horns on his head, jet black hair, and red eyes."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Huh. So he stole my hair colour! Damn him!" He growled punching a dead tree.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"He is also known as Satin." I mumbled, leaning against the dead tree.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What's a hedgehog?" I asked, looking up at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"So can we go kill him pleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseeeeeee?" He smiled hopefully.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"He can't die..." I mumbled, standing up. Grabbing his hand, I led him away from the group. After a mile, I pointed to something large floating in the sky, barely visible.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"A hedgehog is a spiky creature. You throw it at your face, so it bleeds. Anyway, Shadow the Hedgehog would of been awesome... he can't die, you say? I guess he's the ultimate life form!" He laughed, realising nobody would get his stupid Sonic the Hedgehog references. "What's that?" He said, pointing at the floating thing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"Shadow's castle." I replied, still holding his hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"Ok. So can we kill him now? Has his immortality worn off yet?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"No. And it never will. I sat down, gently pulling him down next to me, leaning on a flat rock behind us. "What's Earth like?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

gtg


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

"It's hard to describe..." Satoshi sighed. "Umm... like this, but it's got more colours, people and plants..." He said, attempting to recall memories of Earth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 16, 2015)

"... Is it bright? How many colors? What do the plants look like?" I asked, squeezing his hand gently, feeling the strange pattern on his hand. "Is there anything there that's... um... like me?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"It goes from night to day, day to night. It's bright and dark. All the colours! The plants are like a bunch of stuff... you know that tree? It's like that, but it's brown, and full of leaves. Sometimes it even grows fruit! Some animals like to live in them. For an example, birds nest in trees and lay eggs there. Anything like you? There are birds, which I mentioned before..." He said, memories of the colourful planet flowing back to him, good and bad. Blood started to flow out of the strange symbol, which was a red with traces of shadow blood in it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I mean is there anything there that has wings, not including birds? Like people with wings?" I asked, my hand starting to get red from his blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Pterodactyls had wings, but they all died...?" Satoshi said, his eyes flickering and glowing from red to black, red to black. "Ummm... I can't remember anything else that had wings..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Oh..." I looked over at his eyes. "What's wrong?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"D-don't worry... this happens all the time..." He said, his voice shaky.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I looked at him, concern in my eyes. Squeezing his hand a tad bit. "D-do you need more red blood?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"N-no... I can make more blood easily... I'm fine..." He growled, his eyes twitching incredibly fast, so it appeared as if they were vibrating, making his vision slightly blurry.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"No, your not fine!" I replied. Summoning as dagger, I got ready to give him some blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

He grabbed the dagger and attempted to take it away, blood dripping out of his eyes and mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"What are you d-doing!" I shouted, trying to grab the dagger.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"I-I'm fine! Stop!" He growled, his eyes went black. No more flickering, just black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Grabbing his claws, I raked them across my skin, holding my cut arm up to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"No... it's fine..." He muttered, before falling unconscious, blood still spurting out of his mouth, his hands twitching, blood pouring from the symbol.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I placed his hand over my cut, unsure of  what else to do. I tried to wake him up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The cut made his symbol briefly flicker red, before going back to black. He vomited blood, with animal intestines and tongues in it. The gory vomit was red, unlike the rest of the blood spurting out of him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Almost vomiting, I tried something else. I wrapped my wings around him, embracing him in a feathery hug, my wings now covered in his blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The hug caused him to stop shaking, but blood was still pouring out of him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"W-wake up..." I murmured, stroking his head, trying to stop the blood with my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

His left eye turned bright green, his normal eye colour. He whimpered in his unconscious state, as if bad thoughts and memories were flooding into his head. He twitched, attempting to wake up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I continued to stroke his hair, tightening my wings around him.us


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

He forced his eyes open, and his eyes were completely covered with blood, so even with open eyes, he couldn't see. He murmured to himself in meowing noises, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I gently wiped away the blood covering his eyes, still hugging him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

He smiled at Angel. "Thank... you..." He said quietly, his ears flattened against his head.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Don't you ever do that again" I softly murmured, still stroking his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"W-what? I can't help it..." Satoshi said quietly, one eye still flickering, but it seemed to have no effect.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I don't care.us Just don't do it again! I-I thought you were going to d-die" I whimpered, my face on his neck, small tears excaping my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"How can I not do it again if I have no control over it?" He said, confused. "Umm... ok... I won't die..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Good... And no more intestines and tongue for you" I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Whhaaaaaaaaaat!? But they're delicious... Why?" He sobbed, blackish-red bloody tears dripping out of his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"They're bad for you" I replied, my eyes now closed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"No they're not!" Satoshi cried.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Then why did you barf them up?" I replied, leaning against him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(reply already!!!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Because... throwing up things doesn't make it bad!" Satoshi growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yes it does" I reply, feeling my eyelids get heavy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"No it doesn't!" He growled, holding one of the vomited intestines tightly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Fine... But if you vomit up those one more time..." I trailed off at the end, starting to fall asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yaaaaayyy!" He smiled, not noticing Angel had fell asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I was completely still, not dreaming. The metal collar around my neck reflected the moonlight.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi noticed the collar reflecting the light, then he noticed Angel had fallen asleep. Paul crawled over to them. "Hi Paul!" He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I quietly growled in my sleep as Paul got closer, now tense.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Paul hissed back as the person growled at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I silently scooted closer to Satoshi, my growling stopped as I got closer to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi stared at Paul as he stopped hissing. Satoshi turned his head, staring at the collar, still curious of what it did.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(the collar is pure silver, a few broken chains on the front with a keyhole. It has engraving on the back.) My wing slid over me, now using it as a blanket.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi stared at the engraving on the back of the collar. _What does it say...?_ He asked himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(Proporty of Shadow, but it's written in a weird language)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi stared at it. It was written in a strange language, so he didn't understand. _What are all those weird symbols...?_ He thought to himself. _I would ask Paul or someone, but he's an ant..._ He sighed, staring at the words, horribly confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I started shifting in my sleep, feeling his fingers on the back of my neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting frustrated, he stared at the weird language, growling angrily. He shot blood at the symbols. "Why is it written in another language... meeeeooowww..." He cried.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"10 more minutes..." I mumbled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I covered my neck, where he was bleeding on the symbols, with my wings, now white and bloody.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What?" He said, confused. "10 more minutes til what? Until we all die? Until it rains? Until Shadow sings All Hail Shadow in the background til my ears bleed...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Just lemme sleep..." I mumbled, still in a light sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(creeper, just join already! your making me crazy!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok." Satoshi said, still attempting to read the message on the collar, he poked it, hoping it'd react or something. "Collar thing, what do you say?" He cried.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

Dustin woke up in the cave, he looked around for the others. "Angel? Marie? Anyone?"he calls out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

Willow and Marie were sitting a little way awya from the entrance to the cave, against a tree. Marie had fallen asleep with her head resting on Willow's shoulder. A voice came from the direction of the cave, though it wasn't loud enough to wake Marie up, nor was it loud enough for Willow to actually hear what was said, so it was just ignored.

(Sorry I haven't posted in a while,  I've been busy with homework and stuff.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Mumbling, I shifted myself, so he could only see the front of the collar.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

Dustin looked outside the cave,seeing Willow and Marie. "Time to rise and shine,"he chuckles, brightening the area they laid in.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi growled, teleporting behind to see the collar. He wondered where the others were.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

The brightness woke Marie up. She opened her eyess, then shut them again as the sudden brightness was too much having just woken up. "...Huh?" she muttered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

My head bumped on the ground, waking me up.m. Feeling the blood on the back of my neck, I looked around for Satoshi, a grumpy look on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi looked at the annoyed look on Angels face. "Umm... hii..." He said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"What were you doing to my neck?" I growled through clenched teeth.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

"Hi sleepy heads!"He chuckles.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Was that really necessary, *sshole?" Willow aked, just as Marie said, "Oh, Hi Dustin."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"N-nothing!" He said, trying not to stare at the collar, so he just stared at the symbol on his hand.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

Dustin backs up a little. "Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning,"he says,referring to Willow. "Do you know where Angel and Satoshi went?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Then why is there flipping blood on the back of my neck!" I shouted, glaring at him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(do you have a picture of the symbol or something?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Haven't the foggiest, not that I give a rat's ass where that bird ***** went," Willow replied. 
"Sorry Dustin, I don't know where they are either," Marie added.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

(I'll go find a picture of the symbol.)
"Because... ummm... it...." Satoshi said, his voice trailing off at the end. "Umm..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"You little blood worshipper, a**hole, b**tard, son of a ***!" I yelled, the sound carrying back to Marie and the others.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Oh second thoughts, it appears they are over there," Marie said, guesturing in the direction of the sound of Angel shouting, which carried over so that everyone could hear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What the hell!? All I did was try to read the message on that stupid collar..." He growled, his eyes flickering again. "Stupid..."
(Still trying to find a picture of the symbol, hold on.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(kk) "Oh, so I'M the stupid one?" I continued to yell.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

(There's so many symbols, I can't even tell which one it is... Well, time for a few hours of finding one symbol!)
"What did I do wrong?" He growled, blood dripping from his mouth, his fangs bared.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(just choose the best one) "You-" I stopped, seeing his eyes flickering, I slowly backed away. "Your right. I'm the stupid one..." I said slowly.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well, looks like they need some time to work things out,"Dustin chuckles, laying down in the grass.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Now tell me why you got so angry over me trying to read a message on your collar." He growled.
(These are the same symbols, and I THINK it's the right one. Should be blood in Kanji, and because it says blood at the bottom of the image, it's probably it... I don't even know what it means past what it says on the bottom, so I don't even know if it means that or it's a full sentence... Don't ask someone with no knowledge in a language to find out a word in that language. Especially not on Google. Anyway, this should hopefully be right. It's probably not.)


Spoiler: Symbol


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"I woner what's actually going on over there," Marie thought aloud. She then yawned, having not fallen asleep long before Dustin came over, and therefore was still tired.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"It would probably take you years to decode. You could have just asked to see it. Your more trustworthily than the others."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok, I'll ask. Tell me what it says on the symbol please...?" He said hopefully, his tail wagging excitedly, wondering what the message said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Why? Why do you want to know so badly?" I asked, sitting back down on the ground where I was earlier.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Because I want to know. I don't know. Why are you asking me why I want to know? Why am I asking you?" He said, drawing a question mark out of red liquid on the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I'll tell you if you answer three questions of mine. But my questions first."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Three questions? I'll have to find a translator, I'm no good at answering questions of any sort..." He cried.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Easy questions that I know you know the answer to. Besides, I'm the only creature out here that can read it."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Tell me the questions, but I won't answer them! How about that?" He said, really having no idea what he just said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"First question: where does your blood come from? Honest answers please"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"I said I wouldn't answer..." He growled. After a few seconds, he sighed. "I'll answer this one, but no more!" He growled. "It comes from me. I'm magic!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"You have to answer two more, then I'll tell you what the engraving says. Second question: were you always part cat?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"I said I'm not answering any more. Besides, isn't it obvious?" He sighed, not answering the question past what he just said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Pity. The last question is the funniest. But I guess you never want to know what my collar says..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"It's probably not funny. Tell me it, but I still won't answer..." He growled "Unless it is funny..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I looked up at him, a grin on my face. "What do you think Jason's blood balloons look like?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I looked up at him, a grin on my face. "What do you think Jason's blood balloons look like?"



(10/10 best question xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(Yeah. I've read this entire forum twice)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!? How the hell did you know that!? Like hell I'd tell you! I already said, I won't answer any of those questions! How'd you know!?" He asked again, blood dripping out of his mouth and eyes, a shocked expression on his face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

(Just posting to make RainbowCherry's post appear)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

(Thanks.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Lets just say that a little birdy told me" I replied, a sly grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What bird!? Jason!? Whaaaaaat!? Why!? Gaaaaah!" He yelled. "Why do you even want to know!?" He growled, his face going red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I just want to know. You can either tell me, or just point to what you think they look like. Don't worry, as long as you give me an honest answer, I wont tell anyone. I will also tell you what my coller says."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What!? If you've been told, surely you must already know what it is!? Why the hell am I being verbally tortured by you!?" He yelled. "Who told you, anyway!?" He growled, more blood pouring from his mouth and eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"No one. I'm just smart enough to figure it out. Awhile ago, you said being tortured is fun." I say, still waiting for an answer.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yes, but this is just... mean! Anyway, if you're smart enough to figure it out, were you watching that happen!? Anyway, if you've figured it out, then you should know! W-why'd do you want to know!?" He growled, going even redder.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

Dustin shrugs. "So, where did you come from?"He asks Willow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I've been watching you guys ever since you got here. Besides, I want to hear the answer from you."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"I-I'll never tell!" He growled. "But why do you want to know!? You never told me why, you just said you want to know! Tell me or I won't tell you!" He growled. _Either way, I'm not going to say it!_ He yelled in his mind.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Dustin shrugs. "So, where did you come from?"He asks Willow.



"Born in England, though I moved to America to be with this ninny," Willow paused to guesture to Marie, who was resting her head on Willow's shoulder and looked onthe verge of falling asleep again, "And woke up here recently without a clue what the hell happened."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"How about you tell me, and I swear I'll tell you. If I don't, I'll have to do everything you tell me for the rest of my life"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"W-why!? You jerk! I-I don't wanna saaaaay!" He sobbed, speaking like a child. "You still haven't told me, why, why, _why,_ do you want to know!?" His ears flattened to his head. "Waaaaahhh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"i just want to see what'll happen. It's not like the world is gonna end" I replied with a straight face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yes it will!" He growled, curling up into a ball. "I won'tsayIwon'tsayIwon'tsayIwon'tsayIwon'tsayIwon'tsayIwon'tsayIwon'tsay!" He yelled, his face going even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Fine, but you'll have to do something else for me in return." I say, watching him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What in return!?" Satoshi growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Help me get the key to take this off" I murmur, fiddling with the small chains connected to my collar.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok, but I don't know where the key is, where do we look first?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I'll tell you later, but I promised to tell you what my collar says.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok. What does it say?" Satoshi said, staring at the collar, which still had his blood all over it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Property of Shadow..." I whisper, my head down in shame.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok! Finally, I know what it says!" He didn't seem bothered at all by what it said. "Now, let's go find that key! I can't believe I almost told you what I thought those looked like for that, though..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"The key is in there" I point to Shadow's castle, still looking down.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

"It happened to youtoo?"Dustin says in a confused tone.

Suddenly, a long lance fell from the branches of a nearby tree.A hand reached down, trying to catch it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok! Let's go in there, and beat the key out of him!" He laughed. "Wait... how do we get there?" He stared at the castle, barely visible in the black sky.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"The hell? Who's there?" Willow asked, rather loudly, waking Marie up once again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"You're to heavy for my to fly you up there..." I murmur, looking up at the castle, my eyes full of sadness.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

The hand contined reaching further down, when a figure fell to the ground. Sina got up, brushing the leaves off her. "Before you say anything, I wasn't spying, I was sleeping when that idiot woke me up,"she crosses her arms, looking at Dustin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well... I can teleport there. Problem solved." Satoshi smiled, completely ignoring the fact that the castle would probably be full of demons, and other weird creatures. Like magic mutant shadow ultimate god demons!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Join the club," Marie muttered, rather moodily having been woken up twice. "People around here just won't let you sleep..."

"Sorry Marie," Willow chuckled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"There's a magic blocking thing up there." I reply, rubbing dried blood offer the collar.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 17, 2015)

"Don't worry, I can destroy the barrier." I can proceed to do so, and I do.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(... Cherry, lets just say that never happened *glares at fireninja*)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well, I'll break that barrier! Eventually..." He growled, watching the person attempt to break it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Can I actually sleep this time," Marie asked, resting  her head on the British girl's shoulder for the third time, "without someone waking me up?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Effortlessly I touch it, and it shatters. "tsk tsk tsk"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"You!" Satoshi growled, his eyes flickering black. "I wanted to break the glass shield thing! Damn youuuuu..." He sobbed, shadow blood tears dripping down his face. "Waaaaah..."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 17, 2015)

"Sure,"Dustin giggles."Goodnight!"He says, lowering the light.

Sina sat down at a nearby tree and closed her eyes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

Marie closed her eyes, and started drifiting off to sleep. Willow shifted backwards, meaning Marie was resting on her lap instead, which she figured would be more comfortable for the sleeping girl.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I'm going to go see if the others are dead yet" I said to Satoshi, flying off.

I landed in a tree, right above Willow and Marie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Cherry, Fire never shattered the barrier)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

Willow didn't notice Angel fly back over to everyone. As Marie slept, she instinctively started to stroke her hair, in a similar manner one would stroke a cat sitting on their lap.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Is she your pet?" I asked Willow, staring down at her from the tree.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Huh?" Willow asked, surprised by the voice. "Oh, hey Angel. She ain't my pet... Why..?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Your petting her"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Oh. No, I just can't help it, it's instinctive. She looks so peaceful and cute when she's sleeping..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Like Satoshi when he's sleeping?" I ask, my wings folded neatly on my back.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yeah, I guess? I haven't been aroud when he's been asleep, so I don't exactly know," Willow replied. She was still subconsciously stroking Marie as she talked, though gently enough not to wake her up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Does she know you watch her sleep?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yeah, she doesn't really mind. Apparently I'm comfortable to lie on too, she sleeps easily like this..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I stared down at them silently. "What's Earth like" I ask


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Earth? It's... Like this, but more alive, I guess. A hell of a lot more colourful too. Why?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Never seen it. I've lived in the Synaps for as long as I can remember."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Really? ...Were you on you own, since we only turned up here recently?" Willow asked. "Oh, uh, sorry if this is a touchy subject..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Oh its fine. My life was kinda dull before you guys came. I have been alone for the past year or so. Before that, I kinda lived in a castle." I replied.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"A castle? Like where the Queen lives? Are you a princess or something?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Hell no! I was a pet to this guy named Shadow. The castle is big and black and floats in the sky." I replied.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Oh... So you escaped from there then?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Yeah."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

(Oops, sorry I disappeared briefly, I was making a cuppa)

"Hey, if you don't mind me asking, what's with that metal collar you have on?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ask Satoshi" I mumble, pulling up my jacket.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Sorry, that seems like too much of a touchy sybject, I shouldn't have asked..." Willow muttered. Though she couldn't help wondering why she hadn't/couldn't take it off, even though what Angel had been mumbling in her sleep had implied she wanted rid of it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I silently flew off, flying in large circles, barely moving my wings.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

"Great... Well done Willow, p*ss off the one person you've seen here that could potentially kill you..." Willow mumbled to herself, watching Angel fly off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I started flying higher, then folding up my wings, I started to fall.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

Willow had turned her attention away from Angel and instead to Marie, who was still sleeping in her lap. "God damn it, I'm awful at being friendly. Why're you the only one who I can get along with...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(cherry, you on?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

(Yes, I'm online.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(why don't you join?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I continued to fall towards the ground, my mind blank.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi stared at the castle in the sky. _Need to get that key, need to get that key, or I'm going to have to say it..._ He growled in his head, frustrated. "Flying _and_ protected by forcefields? Why the hell-!?" He yelled.
Jason watched Satoshi yell. He flew onto his shoulder. "What the hell is that?" He asked, staring at the castle, barely visible behind the shadow clouds.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Pulling up at the last second, I flew off towards the castle, circling it, not knowing that Jason and Satoshi were there.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 17, 2015)

Willow leaned backwards, resting on the tree behind her without disturbing Marie. She soon fell asleep herself.

(I'm going off now so I fugured I'd have both my characters sleep. Anyway, bye!)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(bye)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The two watched Angel circle around the castle. As they watched her fly around the castle, their minds were taken off figuring out how to break the hell out of that mean forcefield and find Shadow to kill him in the face. _What's she doing...?_ They both asked themselves.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(sure does take awhile to reply, cherry)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Throwing some sticks on the barrier, I watched it burn them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

They watched as a small flame engulfed a stick, but they didn't know it was a stick, for it was too small to see from that far of a distance. They watched as it was instantly burnt into ash. "What the hell!? A fire-type barrier? Surely my blood will be super effective against this fire-type barrier? Or does it have high Special Defence?" He growled to himself, not knowing what he was saying. 
"Crap... that looks dangerous." Jason said, staring at the stick getting absolutely destroyed by the barrier.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Chanting, a silver lyre appeared. Grabbing it, I started to play a strange tune, the barrier glowing closest to me. I small hole appeared, to small to fit through. Stopping, I watched the hole shrink.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The two watched a small hole in the barrier. "What the hell!?" They both growled, watching it shrink. "How...?" They muttered quietly, staring at the gap in the barrier.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Flying in place, I waited until the hole shrunk.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What!? How!? Magic!? Barrier!? I-Impossible!" The two said, not noticing they were yelling very loudly. They had a shocked expression on their faces, taking a step back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Turning around quickly, I saw Jason and Satoshi backing away. Flying high above them, I silently landed behind them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The two watched the person land behind them. "How'd you open the barrier like that!?" They yelled, pointing to the barrier.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I held up my lyre, not looking at them. (its like a mini harp)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

(I know what a lyre is, but thanks. XD)
"Well, then use it so we can all get murdered by Sha- I mean... kill him and take that key! And escape! Yaaay..." He laughed, staring at the lyre.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I can break the barrier, but it has to be a red moon, no clouds. And I don't plan on being a songbird again..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"I can try to turn the moon red with my fabulous powers...?" Satoshi asked. "Can anybody else play the song? Why can't I teleport through the barrier?" Satoshi asked even more questions.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Only I can play it, it has to be a real full moon, and it blocks most magic." I replied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well, is there any magic that it can't defend? Why can't you just make a small hole I can teleport through? When will it be the next full moon?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I don't know. I think you can get past the barrier from the ground, but then you have to fly up, and you don't have wings"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

I can teleport upwards? Anyway, Jason could carry me...?" He growled, staring at the force field.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"That may work..." I mumbled, staring up at the force feild. "What if Jason doesn't make it? I wouldn't be able to bring you up there"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"I can teleport him with me. I could teleport you both, if you want?" He offered, staring at the barrier.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Is that safe? I don't want to loose my arm or anything"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Probably safe." Satoshi laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Teleport us as far as you can, just to test"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok." Satoshi said. He grabbed their wrists and teleported around, into the air. Quickly, he teleported back to the ground. "There... everyone alright?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"T-that felt weird..." I reply, rubbing my arms.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well, teleporting makes you feel weird." He laughed. "So... can we teleport to the castle?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"We can try, but it's not a red moon"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Even if the hole is small, I can still teleport through it." He said, a dark red, bloodlike mist surrounding him. "You guys tell me when you're ready." He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I'm going to fly through, so don't teleport me" I say, walking up to the barrier, I started to play the song. Closing my eyes, I put all my power into the song, the hole big enough to walk through.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi grabbed Jason and teleported through the hole. "That was surprisingly easy. Now where will Shadow be?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Inside" I quickly jumped through the hole, my skin looking pale.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok, let's go!" He said, walking to the doors of the castle. He laughed. "Is he on the other side?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I don't know." I replied, the hole already sealed up. "I can't use my magic here" I muttered


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well... Open sesame!" He said, pushing open the door. He looked at the inside of the castle.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

The inside was pure white. I hesitated at the door.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The two started at the white room of the castle. "Where's Shadow?" He asked Angel, noticing she had stopped. "Anything wrong?" He said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I'm fine" I lied, catching up to them. "I don't know where he is."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Well, let's go find him!" He said, running around the castle.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I timidity followed them, now full of fear.
(could you be shadow? I can barely play Angel on my wii)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

(Ok. Tell me when they find Shadow.)
Satoshi opened all the doors in the castle, attempting to find Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

(Now?)
Falling behind, I quickly lost them. Opening a door, my eyes widened at seeing my old bird cage. Feeling someone behind me, I slowly turned around, Shadow standing in front of me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow laughed, his eyes filled with madness. "Hello again..." He laughed, grabbing Angel by her neck. "I found you, bird!" Shadow smirked, his laughter echoing through the halls.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I struggled against his grip, unable to call out for help, trying to frantically flap my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

His hands tightened, as he attempted to choke the bird.
Satoshi and Jason heard laughter. "What the hell!?" They both yelled, attempting to find the source.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

My eyes went blank, my body limp, now unconscious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow tossed the bird in the cage, not locking it, as Angel was unconscious. He listened to footsteps running down the hall. He laughed, his eyes full of insanity. His black hair was messy, like a childs hair. He giggled, lostening to the footsteps getting closer.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I gasped for air, still unconscious, but starting to wake up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

The two turned and saw Shadow. "It's you!" They both yelled angrily. They attempted to stab him, but Shadow snapped his fingers, holding the two in place. "Shadow blood, I see..." He laughed at the boy. He snapped his fingers, causing a black aura to appear around Satoshi, black blood pouring out of his mouth. He stared at the winged boy. "Yaaay, another bird..." He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Waking up, I saw Shadow holding Jason and Satoshi. "Let them go!" I yelled at Shadow, leaning on the cage door, falling out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow didn't move at all. He stared at Angel, attempting to hold her in place too, facing away from Jason and Satoshi. Satoshi was on all fours, his eyes completely black. Jason thrashed around, slicing at Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I suddenly froze, unable to move.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow laughed. Satoshi, regaining control over his body, attempted to stab Shadow in the back. It pierced him, causing black blood to spurt everywhere, but he didn't react to it. He spun around, and tossed Satoshi into a wall. Jason growled, still attempting to escape.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Leave them alone!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"And why should I?" He yawned, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Just let them go! I won't ever escape again! I'll do whatever you say! Just let them go!" tears were now falling out of my eyes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Huh." He released them, but the second he did that, the two charged at him, the dark arua still surrounding Satoshi.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I slowly got up, feeling heavy and sluggish.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow dodged the attacks. He growled, attempting to stab the two. They all dodged each others swords for a long time, the sound of metal slicing through the air was all that could be heard.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"D-don't hurt them!" I wailed.


----------



## Jawile (Jan 17, 2015)

what are u always excepting


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

After a while, they paused, out of breath from fighting. All of them had not been hit once. They growled at each other, collapsing on the floor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> what are u always excepting


Magic.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I ran up to Satoshi and Jason. "Get out of here. I'll be fine" I whispered.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(We always welcome new players here. Just no godding, or being invincible)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Hell no!" The two growled. "We'll find that key!" The two yelled, watching Shadow laugh at them. "..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Just teleport away from here, to the entrance or something" I whispered, feeling Shadow watching me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Why?" He asked like a child. He checked in Shadows pockets, who, for some strange reason, didn't notice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Just listen to me and go! The key and portal are downstairs"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Ok! Wait here, I'll get the keys!" He yelled, teleporting away. He ran down the hallways, searching for the key.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Standing up, I faced Shadow, not looking him in the eyes, slightly trembling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow giggled, staring at Angel. His giggles erupted into laughter. 

Satoshi ran down the halls, til he reached a dead end. "C-could the key be around here!?" He said to himself, searching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I continued to tremble, tightly folding my wings to my back, waiting for him to say something.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Why'd you run away, little bird? You made me sad..." He giggled sadistically, pulling out a knife, tears streaming down his face.

Satoshi saw a small object glint. He grabbed it and ran as fast as he could. "HEEEEEEEY! I'VE FOUND THE KEEEEEY!" He yelled at the top of his lungs.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Unable to hear Satoshi, I continued to tremble, my face turning pale as I saw the knife. "I-I just n-needed some fresh air" I said quietly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"But you were gone for so long..." He cried, his grip on the knife tightening.

Satoshi ran down the halls and up the stairs. "Heeeeeeeeey!" He yelled again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

'Oh no... Not yet...' I thought to myself as I heard Satoshi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm sorry, sir..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"..." Shadow growled. Satoshi ran into the hallway. "I found it!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

I stared at the key, shocked that he found it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

He put the key in the lock, causing the collar to fall off. "Yay! Now I don't have to tell you because I found the key, hell yeah!" He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I-I can't go... I promised Shadow I wouldn't"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Umm... what? Wasn't the point... w... why...?" He said, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Just trust me. Hold onto the key, and I'll activate the portal.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Satoshi held the key.
Shadow stared at the three, his eyes widened.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"Go! And take Jason" I hissed  at Satoshi, Shadow getting closer to me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"What about you?" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 17, 2015)

"I said I'll be fine!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

"Fine!" Satoshi said, him and Jason running down the hallway.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

(Wow, reading through that was intense)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(lol)
I silently waited for Shadow to do something.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Marie awoke after a while. She sat up and rubbed her eyes, yawning as she did. She turned and saw Willow sleeping, up against the tree. "Rise and shine, sleepy," she said softly, though Willow didn't wake up. "Oi, dipsy, wake up." Still nothing. "Fine, so sleeping beauty, have it your way..." she muttered, then leaned forward and kissed the sleeping girl on the lips. At once Willow opened her eyes. "I'm usually the sleepy one, why am I the princess charming this time?" Marie asked, now that Willow was awake.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 18, 2015)

Sina and Dustin woke up, to hear Marie and Willow talking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(I knew your characters were into each other!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow smiled. Without moving, Shadow froze Jason and Satoshi, wrapping their feet in black chains. He stared at Angel with one eye, his other staring at the reflection off of his blood-covered knife. However, this blood was red, unlike a shadow creature. "I watched everything you did, and everything all of those worms did. Why'd you hate my ants so much? Why'd you ask people such embarrassing questions? Why'd you get angry at those three? Why'd you try to kill... Paul... as you worms call him?" He laughed, bombarding questions at Angel.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I paralyze shadow


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (I knew your characters were into each other!)



(XD In the Roleplay that was before this, Marie mentioned dating Willow when playing truth or dare. I'd initially forgot this till after I created Willow in this one, so I just sorta went with it.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow, without moving, sent a barrage of black spikes at the man, laughing at his pathetic attempt to paralyze him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"I don't know. I'm just a bird.us I have no idea of what I do." I quietly replied, staring at the ground.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

"Hey, nowt wrong with reversing the roles occasionally," Willow replied. Marie was no longer paying attention, however, she'd caught sight of what seemed to be a huge castle off in the distance, which she hadn't noticed before. "Hey, Willow, what's that, do you reckon?" She asked.
"No idea, haven't seen it before. Oh, wait, maybe something to do with Angel," Answered the British girl, remembering her conversation with Angel.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Eh? You have no idea what you do? Not even right now?" He said in a joking voice, his grip tightening around the dagger.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

"Can we go check it out?" Marie asked hopefully. Then, without waiting for an answer, she grabbed Willow's hand and pulled up from the ground, before running off in the direction of the huge castle. 
"Bloody hell Marie, you're way too excited about this..." Willow muttered, resigning herself to being dragged along.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"Well, I know that I'm to follow your commands..." I said, still slightly trembling as he came closer to me, my throat dry.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I dodge it and make sure I paralyze him. He has no response, which meant that I got him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(Power abuser!)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (Power abuser!)


(Who are you talking about?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(You)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (You)



(I wouldn't be talking. You're a "power abuser" too.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Completely ignoring the man, Shadow stared at Angel. "You say that, but you break them time and time again." He giggled, the knife edging closer to Angel's face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Willow and Marie approached the castle, though they had to stop a little way away due to some kind of barrier. Marie picked up a stick and jabbed at the barrier. The end of the stick immediately durst into flames, causing her to drop it before it burned her. "Clearly someone doesn't take kindly to visitors..." She muttered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry... I promise I w-won't do it again." I reply, leaning away from the knife, backing into a wall.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

The two attempted to escape the chains, but it only tightened round their feet, cutting them. 
Shadow smiled. "Ok!" He giggled, attempting to stab Angel in the leg.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

"So, Willow, any ideas how to get in?" Marie asked.

"How would I know? I'm good at getting out of places, not getting in..." Willow replied.

"Well just think of it as escaping the outside world!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Feeling the bloody knife go through my flesh, I fell to the ground, trying to pull the knife out, tears forming in my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow giggled, Angel's blood covering his hand in blood. He laughed, licking the blood off his hand, watching the bird squirm in pain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I eventually pulled out the knife, screaming in pain, blood pooring out of the large wound. I tried to stop the blood with my hands, feeling the cut stinging, wondering whose blood was on the knife.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

"Hm..." Willow tried digging a little hole with her foot. "Seems the barrier extends below ground too, we can't go under... It might have a weak spot, Try throwing things at different places."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(The barrier is week where we came in through)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

The two heard a scream. _What the hell!?_ They attempted to get their feet out of the chains again, but it only tightened, blood pouring out of their feet. They tripped over. "Ugh... it's no use!" Satoshi growled.
Shadow laughed, as blood spurted all over him. He stared at the wound, his face so close to it that the blood poured all over him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

(That's what I was thinking )
The girls went in different directions, testing the barrier for weak spots. After a while, Marie called out, "Hey, Willow, come over here!" They joined up where Marie was. "Look," She said, throwing a small rock at a certain section of the barrier. Rather than being destroyed like the rest of the barrier would do, the stone fell through and hit the ground at the other side. 
"Well done Marie! It looks like someone else came through and weakened it here or something, so it's not working now."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"W-whose b-blood was on that knife?" I asked, my eyes closed, tears streaming out, tying some fabric I cut from my shirt around the cut, the collar only a few feet from Shadow.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Willow cautiously stepped through the barrier, through the dead spot that Marie had found, before helping her companion through. "I'd get your dagger out," Willow suggested  the pair walked towards the castle. "Somehow I doubt whatever tossed lives here is friendly."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"No idea." Shadow smiled, attempting to stab her again in the leg, the knife still dripping with blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I screamed again as the knife went through my leg, this time not as deep. "Stop... Please stop..." I wept, trying to get away from him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

The pair of girls crept inside. Marie had her dagger out just in case, through Willow didn't have a weapon on her. Both were very curious about the castle, and eager to explore, but Willow was more cautious and lingered behind slightly as they looked around.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Awww... but why?" He giggled, walking towards her with the knife, which was now even more bloody.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"J-just stop p-please..." I cried, my blood dripping on the ground as I was backed into a corner. "I-if you don't stop, I'll bleed to death..." I wept, staring into his eyes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

As they went up stairs, reaching higher floors of the castle, Marie thought she heard muffled voices. She ran off ahead to find out what was going on, forcing Willow to run after her so they don't split up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"If that happens, then you won't have me around anymore" I continued, putting the coller back on my neck, to show that I was serious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow giggled, knife still in hand, but not attacking.
The two attempted to escape the tightening chains which dropped down from the ceiling, pulling them up. "W-what the ****!?" Jason yelled, kicking the chain, attempting to fly against the pulling chain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"Just put me back in the cage, put shackles on me! Just don't kill me!" A pool of blood was starting to form around me.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

_That's a yell. Something's definitely going on!_ Marie thought. She stopped just outside of the door of the room the voices seemed to be coming from, with Willow catching up just after.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"But why not?" Shadow asked, a confused look on his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"You want to keep me as a pet, right? It wouldn't be that fun if I was just a dead corspe"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow dropped the knife onto the floor. "O...ok..." He murmured quietly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Marie opened the door ever so slightly, to peek in and see what was going on.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Releif flooded into my eyes. I was starting to turn pale from blood loss.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

_Oh my God,  is that Angel? Why is she hurt?!_ Marie tried to open the door an inch further so she could see the full room. Instead she accidentally knocked it, so that it opened fully. Willow grabbed her arm and pulled her out of the was of the door so she wasn't in the line of sight of anyone inside, though the damage was already done. They'd know someone else was outside the door.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I stared at the door, fear returning back to me, not knowing who it was.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow growled as he heard the door open, but saw no-one there. He walked to the door, his red eyes glowing. He went outside of the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

The two girls ran for it down the hallway as soon as the mistake had been made, not daring to look behind and see if anyone had come out of the room. Willow could just turn invisible if she wanted, though as Marie couldn't do the same there was little point.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow started to sprint down the halls, a blur of shadow appearing behind him in an odd fashion. He ran past the two hanging boys, still struggling to break free. He forgot to bring his knife in the surprise of someone actually getting in the castle. He growled, sprinting faster.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Willow spotted a door to the side as she ran, and pulled Marie into it. It appeared to be a bedroom. The two girls hid inside a wardrobe, praying no one was chasing them and would come looking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow ignored the bedroom, running past. The inside of the wardrobe was full of blood, gore and maggots, but it was too dark to see. However, it gave off a horrible stench, so it was easy to notice.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

_Eww, it stinks in here..._ Willow opened the wardrobe door to let light in, to actually get a look at what was so smelly. She and Marie spotted all of the blood and guts at the same time, and as Marie was considerably more squeamish at the sight of gory things, she let out a quiet scream, only muffled eventually by Willow putting her hand over her mouth. "Shhh!" She whispered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow didn't hear the scream, as it was muffled, and he was too far away to hear such a quiet scream anyway. "Where the hell is that person..." He growled.
Satoshi and Jason sighed, still hanging.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Marie got straight back out of the wardrobe, as did Willow. "That's disgusting, who the hell would have that in their wardrobe?" Marie whispered. Willow walked over to the door and peeked her head out, looking to see if anyone had followed them or heard Marie screaming.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Where the hell are youuuuu?" Shadow laughed, attempting to find the person that somehow entered the castle.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

"Wait here, hidden," Willow whispered to Marie, before turning invisible and walking out of the room. Marie hid behind the bed, daring not to hide under it in case there was more blood, while Willow explored the hallways.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow continued to walk around the halls, getting frustrated. "Ughhh... where the hell are you!?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Willow spotted a figure down the hall. _Is he the one who lives here?_ She wondered, walking fast to catch up with him and get a better look. She made sure to walk quietly, so she wouldn't be detected.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Growling, he punched the wall, causing black blood to pour out of his knuckles. "Where... the hell... are you!?" He yelled, trying to pull out his knife, only then realizing he had left it back where he heard the noise. "..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I paralyze two figures. Didn't know who, but I needed to get more weapons. I take their weapons and sucessfully flee.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

_He seems violent... ****, wait, I don't have a weapon on me, I'm screwed if he realizes I'm here..._ Willow thought. Despite this, she used the opportunity to get a good look at this man who seems to live there.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow felt the bullet pass through him. Why did this fool think he could hurt him? He was near immortal. Some stupid bullet wouldn't hurt him in the slightest. His fists clenched, and he span around to face the big meanie who shot him. "Prepare to die, worm!" He growled, remembering once again he he had left the weapon. "Oh..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Marie was getting bored hiding in the bedroom. She contemplated exploring further, though she ended up staying hidden as Willow had told her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I snuck out of the room after Shadow left, trying to find Jason and Satoshi, now limping due to my leg, leaving drops of blood where I walked. "Are you guys okay?" I asked, untying them easily.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Yeah-" The two said, getting cut off when they hit the ground. "Ow..." They growled, dragging the leg that was dug into to a point of no blood being able to flow into it, colour returning to their ankles and feet as blood flowed through it, still unable to move it properly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"What happened?" I asked, starting to look for serious wounds on their ankles. "Don't stand up yet. You'll be really dizzy if you do."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

As she watched the man, it occurred to Willow that she wouldn't be able to stay invisible for very much longer, as she couldn't hold it for as long as she would like. She started to panic when she realised how close she was to becoming visible, and turned and ran back in the direction of the bedroom. Stupidly, she didn't pay enough attention to muffling her footsteps.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow continued to run down the halls, searching for the person. "Where..." He growled to himself, searching inside the bedroom.
"Chains came out of the floor and dragged us. That's about it." They both muttered quietly, almost angry at themselves for getting caught so easily.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shadow turned around as he heard footsteps, as if the person couldn't care less about being caught, or didn't even realize. He sprinted after the noise.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Hearing footsteps, I quickly shoved Jason and Satoshi into the same closet where Marie was, then locking the door, I ran back out into the hall way, faking a concerned look on my face as Shadow came near.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Willow had hidden next to Marie, just as she couldn't control it anymore and turned visible. She didn't realise her footsteps had been rather loud coming back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Jason and Satoshi growled as they were locked in the room.
Shadow stared at Angel, not reacting in the slightest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"I heard someone running, and I wanted to see what it was…" I said to Shadow, now extremely pale, now starting to feel dizzy from blood loss.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Ok." Shadow said, staring at the door. _I swear I heard someone go in there..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"Whats wrong?" I ask, showing no sign of worry that there are people in there.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

Marie could hear talking from outside the door, though she couldn't concentrate on what was being said. Instead, she and Willow just stayed deadly silent.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Nothing." Shadow said. The reason for the one word, nearly emotionless responses was the fact that he knew someone was behind that door. Growling, he attempted to open the door.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 18, 2015)

Dustin snuck up behind Marie and Willow. "Hey, what's going on?"he whispers

Sina continued sleeping in the tree.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I started to feel faint from blood loss, my skin practically white. I fell to the ground, unconscious, blood poor in out both cuts.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 18, 2015)

"What the-" Marie whispered before Willow clamped a hand around her mouth to shut her up. _Where the hell did he come from?_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Are you ok!?" Shadow said, his voice strangely worried.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Unable to reply, a small pool of blood started to form from where he stabbed me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

I-I'm sorry!" Shadow growled, attempting to stop the wound from bleeding with bits of ripped-up cloth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I moaned in pain, the cloths barely stopping the blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Stop bleeding!" He growled, attempting to take off the cloth and put it back on.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I couldn't hear him, still bleeding.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Don't die!" He growled, still attempting to stop the bleeding, forgetting about the locked door.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I continued to bleed out, covering Shadow's hands in blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Stopdyingstopdyingstopdyingstopit!" He yelled, attempting to cover the wound with his hands. The two opened the door. "What the hell!?" They growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

My eyes started to become slightly glazed over


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Don't you dare die!" They yelled. Satoshi attempted to make more blood to give to Angel, and Shadow and Jason pulled off a curtain and attempted to wrap the wounds in it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

My skin became a tad bit less pale as I got more blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Stop being dead!" They all yelled, still throwing blood at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

My skin continued to turn back to its normal color, but I was still unconscious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Please stop being unconscious!" They all yelled, as they stopped shooting blood at her.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 18, 2015)

Dustin pokes Marie in the shoulder. "What's going on?"he repeats.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I slowly woke up, now covered in red, sticky blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Yaaaay! You're not dead!" They all smiled, covered in Angels blood from when they shot her blood back at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I still slightly bled out of my leg, my blood now black, but I didn't seem to notice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

None of them noticed the black blood. They laughed. "Yaay! Umm.... what now...?" They all asked each other.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"I'm still ****ing bleeding, you idiots…" I growled, closing my eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Wheres Shadow?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

(Standing there.)
"No need to be rude." They growled, attempting to find something to bandage the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I continued to bleed black blood, hoping they didn't notice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

They tied a piece of cloth around the wounds, somehow not noticing the black blood. "There."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"Don't have any gauze, do you?" I asked them, not looking at Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"What's that?" Satoshi asked. "Nope." Jason said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"You don't know what gauze is?!" I asked, sitting up, making the cut bleed through the cloth.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"I'm a cat, don't expect me to know this weird medical crap!" He growled, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I look up at Shadow, noticing that he is looking at the black blood.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(You take so long to reply!  )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow stared at the blood. "What the hell...?" He muttered to himself, watching it drip out of the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I silently stared at the wound, now knowing Satoshi saw the black blood, avoiding his gaze.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"How come you have black blood!?" The two black-haired boys yelled, surprised. Hearing this, Jason looked at the Angel's wound. "W-what!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"… I've always had black blood…" I murmured quietly, not looking at any of them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Ok." The two said, not really caring, as it didn't really matter to them, as they've seen so much black blood that it's almost become the norm, the only red blood in the shadow-whatever they got to see were each others blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Tying the cloth tightly, I cut off the circulation to my leg, knowing the blood would clot faster that way. I started to stand up, looking at Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow stared back. Jason and Satoshi stared at them. Staring.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I silently waited for Shadow to say or do something, my fear growing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow had a strange expression on his face, having no idea what to do. "Umm...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"I think you guys should get out of here" I whispered to Satoshi


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"But why?" Satoshi asked like a child.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"Just do it. No more questions." I continued

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Is it 3 AM where you are?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

(Yes.)
"You're coming, right?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(When do you sleep? XD)
"I will, but later" I reply, looking down at them. "Try to find the portal back to your world, then I will"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

(Ha! Sleep is for mortals! Why, if I- *falls asleep*)
"You better come then!" The two yelled, running off, attempting to find a portal.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

(Jeeze… You gotta sleep.)
I stared at the ground, waiting for Shadow to say something.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

Shadow stared at Angel, black blood pouring out of his eyes. He had the knife in his hand, still covered in Angel's blood, but he had shown no signs of using the knife.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

"W-whats wrong…?" I asked hesitantly, not knowing what to do.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Nothing..." He growled, staring at the knife oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 18, 2015)

I stood there silently, my head down.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

"Umm... sorry for stabbing you...?" He said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"It's fine. I'm only a pet. You can do whatever you want with me" I replied, looking at the ground, emotionless.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Angel's blood turned black when Satoshi combined his blood with hers. Just read some old posts, and I wanted to get that resolved)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's a temporary effect)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Shadow stayed silent, staring at Angel for a moment, before opening the door. "I know there's someone in there." He growled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow and Marie were still in the room, hiding behind the bed. They had heard the voices outsode the door and didn't dare try to get out and make a break for it. They both heard the door open, thpugh nwither were brave enough to peek up over the bed to see if it was friend or foe.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Can I kill them, sir?" I asked, my wings black, and my eyes red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"If there's anyone in there..." He giggled, placing his knife on his neck, red blood spurting over the knife. 
The two wondered if those lot were alright, still sprinting down the halls, running back and forth, attempting to find the portal.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I'll go look" I replied, walking past him, my wing brushing his hand. 'Teleport them out of here Satoshi!' I willed in my mind, looking around for them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow and Marie sat close together, trying not to make a sound, though they weren't hard to find if someone actually looked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

The two kept running down the halls. 
Shadow checked in the wardrobe, but nothing was tgere except piles of gore. He laughed. "Where are youuu?" He said, a shadowy mist covering the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I looked in the closet first. I then walked around the bed. Looking at them, only my silhouette visible to them, along with my eyes, which were faintly glowing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I remained silent while I stared at them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

_Oh Crap,_ was all Willow could think as her eyes met a pair of others, as well as a silhouette of a Person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

(Can't tell if ya posted or not, Cherry)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I found them. Could I use your knife, sir?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

The two ran around the halls, still attempting to find the portal. Shadow saw that Angel had found the people. Giggling, he walked up to them, knife in hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Don't know what post you're not seeing.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Can I kill them now?" I asked as I felt him behind me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

All of a sudden, Willow grabbed hold of Marie and pulled her up and over the bed. "Run," she whispered. As Marie made a run for it out of the door, Willow lingered behind, figuring she could buy some time for Marie and hen get away herself using invisibility to lose them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Shadow handed the knife to Angel. He attempted to stop the girl from running with chains bursting out of the ground, making a horribly loud noise as they smashed part of the floor.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Eep!" Marie cried, jumping about to avoid the chains. Although she didn't get caught in them, she tripped over while trying to avoid them, and ended up landing flat on her face. "Hey, leave her alone!" Willow yelled, for all the good she knew it wouldn't do.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Shadow just laughed at the girl yelling at him, attempting to hit her with one of the black chains, a black mist coming from Shadow.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow dodged, turning invisible as she did to make it harder to aim. 

Marie got to her feet, and despite Willow telling her to run she still hesitated, wanting to make sure the British girl was okay.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

(Lol, everytime I wake up there's ten more pages.xD So confused.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dustin hid himself in darkness. He watched the others from the corner of the room. He tried to remain quiet, but breathed heavily, watching Shadow and angel attempting to kill Willow and Marie. He slowly drew his dagger.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Shadow growled as one of them seemingly disappeared. He attempted to make all the chains attack the one that was still visible.
The two heard as a small part of the floor above them, where incredibly loud sounds of metal being slammed into walls and occasionally heard what seemed to be words, although the two didn't understand. The ceiling began to crack some more, until... it began to fall. Satoshi grabbed him and teleported them out of the way. "What the hell!?" They growled, quickly climbing away, the sound of metal chains growing louder as they dashed away from the ceiling, which was now a floor, and into a different room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Marie cried out as one of the chains wrapped around her ankle tightly. 
"I said, leave her alone!" Willow yelled from behind Shadow. As she was about to charge at him, the floor started to crack from all of the chains that had been coming through. It collapsed soon after, though Willow was far enough to the side of the room to not fall down the hole it created. Marie however couldn't move very far because of the chains restricting her movement, so she fell down with the floor. The chain wasn't long enough to reach the floor below, so she ended up half suspended by her ankle.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin fell through the flooring, hanging on to the edge of the room, still standing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi and Jason saw the others in a room, the floor collapsed. "The hell!?" They growled, pulling out their katanas.
Shadow made the chain squirm, as it attempted to make the person it had grabbed by the ankle fall down with the sharp bits of metal and wood, enough to cause very heavy, or even fatal, bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I walked over to Dustin, pressing my boot on his hand, now visible to Marie and Willow.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin threw his dagger up at Angel,but it hit the wall. He attempted to teleport it back, and then began aiming for her head."Why are you doing this?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

As the chain wriggled, trying to release her, Marie desperately tried to reach up and grab it so she wouldn't fall down into the rubble. Her ankle slipped through the chains and her fingers just brushed the chain as she started to fall. She cried out, though was abruptly silenced when she landed and fell unconscious straight away due to banging her head. Other rubble dug into various parts of her body, causing bleeding. "You *******. You'll pay for that!" Willow yelled angrily, throwing a punch at Shadow. She was still invisible, so if she hadn't yelled first he wouldn't have been able tell it was coming, though she didn't think about that at the time.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I didn't reply, my gaze cold. I continued to lean my weight on his hand.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Willow, help!"He cries out as the plank of wood he's grasping begins cracking. The plank now barely holding on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Blood poured out of Shadow's mouth as he was punched. Past that, he didn't react. He attempted to toss one of the pieces of debris at Willow by grabbing it with a chain, coiling around it like a snake, before being thrown at the person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I stomp on the plank, flying up just as it cracks. I start to fly towards Satoshi.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

The piece of debris hit Willow in the stomach, temporarily winding her. As she recovered, she ran over to Dustin, grabbing his hand just as Angel caused the plank to fall.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin climbed up with the help of Willow. "Thanks,"he says, kneeling on the ground. He slowly picks himself up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Quickly flying past Satoshi, I grabbed the key, unlocking it as I flew. Morphing my hand into a gun, I shot a large hole into the celing, moonlight flooding into the room.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin jumped at Angel, he grabbed onto her foot. Dustin slid his other hand down to his knife.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow climbed down to the floor below, using the chains that had grabbed Marie to get down without dropping all the way. She kneeled down  next to Marie. "Oh God..." She muttered, seeing her injuries.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Using my wings to launch him off my, I flew up, now enveloped in moonlight, my wings turning white.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin fell back down to the floor below, several feet away from Marie and Willow.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow turned to see Dustin a few feet away. She had been invisible for a long time, so it had worn off now.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

The moonlight covering me quickly turned into amour, a long syth appearing in my hands.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin began bleeding. He layed unconscious.

Sina watched from the distance. She hid beneath the trees. The girl engulfed her hands in flames, and shot at Angel.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Well this is just bloody brilliant... Two people unconscious, and two against us..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Reflecting it with the syth, I flew back down into the room.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Not looking to see if she had hit her, Sina ran towards the large structure and quickly found the others. "Willow,what happened?"She asks with a worried tone in her voice.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Angel is attacking us as is that Shadow guy, and these two are both seriously hurt," Willow explained quickly, pointing to Dustin and Marie for the last part.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"What the hell is even going on!?" The two growled, very confused.
Shadow let all the chains disappear back into the floor. Any more, and the entire room would collapse! He pulled out his knife, still covered in the blood from his neck.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Who said I was tring to kill you guys? I'm only a little songbird" I called down to them, an innocent look on my face.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Sina looked to Dustin, and then to Marie. She looked between the two, as if she was deciding something. "Here, take my scarf and use it to stop Marie's bleeding,"she says, unwrapping the scarf from her neck and holding it out to Willow.Sina looked up to Angel. "You're a crazy bas****, that's what you are!"She yells.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow opened her mouth as if to say something, then closed it again after a moment. She took the scarf and tied it tightly around the wound that was bleeding the most. "Thanks..." She said gratefully to Sina.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I flied down, landing infront of Marie. I raised my Syth over my head, bringing it down, the blade landing in Marie's heart.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Sina smiled at her, then looked up to the broken floor above. She used ice to patch it up, so the others couldn't attack them. "That should get these two time to rest." She then realized Angel had already flown down. Without hesitation, she tried to freeze her arms, right as the scythe was about to make contact.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Breaking out of the ice, I quickly stabbed Marie's heart


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"YOU *****!" Willow yelled, her eyes showing her fury as she threw a punch right for Angel 's face, as hard as she could muster.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Sina dragged Marie near Dustin, and wrapped the scarf around her chest, then froze the two inside of a thick ice sphere. "You can't get to them now!"She yells, then shoots another ball of fire at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Marie's cuts started to heal, right as I was punched in the face. "You say that like it's a bad thing" I growled, pointing at Marie, who was now healing.edu


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"What the heck is wrong with you!"Sina screams at Angel. "You seemed to be so nice when I first met you, I guess your age has caught up with you!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow, who was about to punch her again, hesitated to look back at Marie when she pointed. "What the hell?!" She demanded.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I'm a flipping angel! I flipping fight death! God! You puntch so hard!" I growled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Of course I punch hard! Who wouldn't if their girlfriend has just been stabbed without any warning?!"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"If you're an angel, why are you attacking us?"Sina says, a cold look still in her eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I'm only 17! I'm not old!" I yelled at Sina

- - - Post Merge - - -

"The coller was controling me, idiot!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I can also kill..." I growled at Sina


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Well you sure look like it,hag,"she mutters, turning away and looking and Dustin and Marie, safe inside the sphere."Wait, what collar?"Sina asks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

(Didn't Angel take the collar off?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

(had to put it back on for Shadow)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You humans are so stupid" I mumble


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow walked slowly over to the ice sphere Sina had made around Marie and Dustin, to make sure Marie was okay. Angel had actually started to heal Marie's wounds, which by this point appeared to have almost totally healed. _What the hell... who just stabs someone with a scythe out of the blue? _


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Your going to freeze them"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"No i'm not,"Sina replies. "It's warm inside."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Using my Syth, I broke the ice. Stabbing Dustin, he started to heal


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Give some bloody warning before you stab people in the chest with scythes!"
Marie started to wake up, her injuries now no longer particularly serious. She sat up slowly, and was immediately embraced by Willow. "You had me worried there. Don't ever do that again..." Willow said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Flying up to Satoshi and Jason, I checked to see that they were okay


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

(Posting to make the post above appear)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I flew up, landing behind Satoshi


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin grunted as he began waking up from a sharp pain in his chest. Dustin's eyes opened, and he sat up.

Sina looked at them, their injuries seemed to have healed for the most part. She used fire to melt the sphere and evaporate the water.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

(thx)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

The two watched as Angel flew behind them. "Why the hell did you do that!?" They growled, pointing to the people that were stabbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Healed them"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"She stabbed you, she didn't explain... I thought you'd die..." Willow muttered. "Don't do that again..."

"Willow, I'm fine," Marie reassured her. "Are the others okay..?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"The others are fine,"Sina says. 

Dustin stood up. "Did you take care of Angel?"He asks Willow, his eyes half closed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"You still stabbed them!" They yelled, pointing to the scythe. Satoshi poked the blade, causing blood to drip off his fingers. "How'd that even appear?" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I live on!" I yelled down to Dustin


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> "The others are fine,"Sina says.
> 
> Dustin stood up. "Did you take care of Angel?"He asks Willow, his eyes half closed.



"She's up there," Willow said, looking upwards. "She stabbed you and this ninny here, though it healed you. Except she didn't explain that."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"The coller held back my full power. I get all my power from the moon. And I had to stab them. If I wasn't here, I wouldn't be what you humans call a fallen angel"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"You had to stab them? Why?" Satoshi growled, his tail swishing angrily.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin hugs Willow. "Thanks for helping me back then, don't worry, this is only a friend hug,"he laughs.

Sina watches him.'Ge, I wonder how aawkward this is going to get,'she thinks to herself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I'm a demon. I have to use weapons"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"You didn't have to thank me, not as if I coulda left you and not helped..."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"You could have, but you didn't. Because you're a good person."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"I'm not even that mean..." Satoshi sighed, not understanding these confusing demon traits.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"The portal is at the lake" I mumble, picking up the coller and key.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"'A good person'? Huh, not very often I hear people say that to me..." Willow muttered to herself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"To the lake, I guess..." He said. "If that is is the portal out, we gotta go find everyone else first."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

(Time to make things awkward.:3 I love these funny moments.)

"Really? That's hard to believe,"Dustin says,starring at her, then leaning in to kiss  Willow.

Sina covers her mouth, she begins dieing from laughter. 'I wonder what Marie will have to say about this! Oh.. Goodluck Dustin, hopefully it's a painless death'She thinks to herself. She gasps for breath in between her laughing and chuckling


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Everyone is here" I reply, putting the coller back on, my amour disappearing, by my syth remained


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Caught by surprise, Willow didn't have time to react before Dustin kissed her. It took her a while to react, and pull away, by which time Marie had turned to glare at Dustin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Yes, you still have to find them to bring them to the lake." Satoshi said, shooting a huge jet of blood into the air.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Go easy on him,which is anything but murder"Sina whispers to Marie, still chuckling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I stared down at Willow and Dustin kissing. "That looks fun! Wanna try it?" I asked Satoshi, a grin on my face


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Don't worry, I won't kill him. That'd show too much mercy. Slow torture sounds more fun," Marie whispered back.

For the first time in what seemed like ever, Willow had turned bright red. "Um.. Dustin, I, e-er..." She muttered, not being able to form coherent sentences to explain.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"You err?"Dustin tilts his head,confused.


 'I feel like I should do something...Eh,I'll get involved if it gets too bad...'She thinks to herself,still chuckling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"N-nope! W-we gotta find the lake!" Satoshi said, going blood-red.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"I think what this dope is _trying _to say is that she's taken," Marie explained, though she neglected to mention that she was the one with Willow.

Willow, who was still red, looked down, not daring meet Marie or Dustin's eyes as she sensed what was to come.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Oh, come on. Pleeeaaassseee?" I asked, slightly leaning on him.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Oh, um... Sorry Willow,"Dustin utters as he nervously rubs the back of his head. His face now bright red.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"And I suspect her partner won't be particularly happy to find out about what happened here," Marie continued.

_Oh my God Marie, you're gonna make it worse..._ Willow thought, as her face flared red again, having only just started to calm down.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"N-no! Why!?" He said, staring in the direction of the lake, silently trying to change the subject.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"They'll understand, I didn't know! Who is he? Jason?"he panics, making it worse.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I wanna do it before I possibly die going through the portal!" I wined, pouting a bit


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Nope, she's not with Jason," _And you got the gender wrong too_, Marie thought, though she didn't say that part out loud. _I wonder how long this can last before he realises?_


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Paul?"he asks quickly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Isn't Paul the ant...?" Willow asked quietly, causing Marie to laugh. "No, not Paul either," She told Dustin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Well, just don't die then...?" He asked, still attempting to silently change the subject.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Shadow?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"You're getting further out every time," Marie chuckled. _This is more fun than it seems._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Getting annoyed, I wrapped my arms around his neck, and standing on my toes, I kissed him.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"The cat? I mean..Satoshi?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Still nope. One more guess and I'll tell you if you want," She said. _He's probably running out of people now anyway._

Willow had stared at the floor the whole time, embarrassed by the whole conversation.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"No one and you two are just saying that because she secretly finds me annoying and dumb?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi went red. His eyes bleed, making him appear even redder. "Umm... uh... eheheh..." He giggled, before fainting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I fell down with him, my arms still wrapped around his neck. Seeing he was unconscious, I yelled down to Willow. "Satoshi is mine, so… Yeah…!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Still wrong! Wow, you're no good at this, are you?" 

Willow spoke up for th  first time in a while and said, "I don't find you anno-" before she was cut off by Marie, who kissed her. Instinctively, she responded to the kiss, kissing back unlike with Dustin.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Are you two making fun of me?" Dustin asks, tiliting his head. His face still bright red.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Why would we be making fun of you?"  Marie asked, breaking off the kiss. "All I did was play a little game with you as revenge for kissing my girlfriend!" She added, smirking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Satoshi… Wake up…" I mumbled, still on top of him.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Oooohhh.... Oh, i',m so sorry!"Dustin goes into a panic again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi would probably run around trying to stab everyone after that, but it made him fall unconscious. He twitched in his sleep, growling.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Don't worry, it's fine," Marie said reassuringly, then paused a bit, before smirking.

_Marie... You're gonna take this further, aren't you..._ Willow thought.

"Just remember I'm never gonna let you forget this."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Wake up…" I said in a gentle voice, scratching him behind his ears.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin's heart began beating quicker, then passed out from embarresment.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi yawned, waking up. "Hmm?" He murmured quietly, before noticing that it was Angel. "Why... the hell...!?" He attempted to growl, but it only came out as a yawn.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hmm... Too far, do you think?" Marie wondered out loud. 

"You can be evil when you want to, you know," Willow told her. "Poor guy looked like he was having a panic attack more than once..."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Sina chuckled nervously. "Don't worry, Dustin will be fine. I think..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Wasn't that fun? I think I would like to do it again" I said, then kissed him again, still scratching his ear.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"He _did_ start it, shouldn't be kissing someone else's girlfriend, I take no part of the blame in that."


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"He didn't know,"Sina says, sitting next to him. "Hey,wake up!"Sina shouts in his ear.

Dustin got up. He was scared to look up at Marie and Willow.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"It was still a little harsh though," Willow muttered.

"Yeah, I suppose. Sorry, Dustin, I might've went a little far there," Marie apologised.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"No, I'm sorry. I'm to dumb to realize you two were dating..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi's face went even redder. "Aaaghhh! Why are you being so mean?" He tried to growl again, but once again, it only came out as a yawn.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"We'd never mentioned it before, it's not like it was obvious, don't worry about it," Willow reassured him. "You just sorta caught me by surprise."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"H-how am I being mean?" I then yawned. (yawns are contagious!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Because you just randomly kissed me..." He said, still red.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

"Oh, okay.. Well, let's go find the others,"he says hesitantly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Why can't I kiss you? And why are you so red?" I asked, feeling if his forehead was hot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Because it's... weird to randomly kiss people... umm... I'm red because... I'm embarrassed...?" He said, his eyes widened, going even redder than he was before.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Yeah, good idea," Willow said, standing up. _...That turned out to be such an awkward situation..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Why is it weird?" I asked, never actually being around other people my entire life, making it hard to tell the difference.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

Dustin opened the door to the room Angel and Satoshi were in. "Hi."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hello" I replied, still laying on top of Satoshi.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Willow and Marie headed into the other room where Angel and Satoshi were with Dustin. Marie noticed Satoshi's red face, as well as Angel on top of him. "Wow, embarrassment all round."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Don't question it, it just is weird-" Satoshi was interrupted by the sound of an opening door. "Umm... hii..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I turned back to Satoshi. "But why?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Because it is..." Satoshi muttered, going even redder when he saw the others watching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Are you having a fever?" I asked, feeling his forehead again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"So, what's going on in here?" Marie asked curiously. "Since I doubt a fever is the cause of that redness..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Umm no... I have no fever..." He said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"He says kissing someone randomly is weird! I don't think it is!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"As weird as kissing someone in front of their girlfriend?" Marie smirked, glancing at Dustin. 

"You know, Marie, I think I've had a bad influence  on you. When I met you, you were so cute and innocent and shy. Now, well, you're still cute, but you're definitely less innocent and shy..." Willow told Marie. "Now you have quite the evil streak."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"How the heck do you even suppose I know how to tell the difference between stuff thats weird and not weird?! You guys are the first real people I've ever met! Not like I've had anyone to tell me!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Well, if it makes someone feel awkward, embarassed, or stupid as all hell, it's got a fairly high chance of being weird." Satoshi growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Is not!" I growled back.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Is not!" I growled back.



"...You do realise you've just said you can't really tell the difference between odd and not weird, but then continue to protest that what you're doing is not weird, right?" Willow pointed out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Is so!" He growled, Satoshi's tail still swishing from left to right angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Ladies, ladies, don't get your knickers in a twist," Willow said loudly. "There's no need to keep arguing over this."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "...You do realise you've just said you can't really tell the difference between odd and not weird, but then continue to protest that what you're doing is not weird, right?" Willow pointed out.



"Yes, because I think it's not weird!" I protested.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'll stop arguing if he says it's not weird!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"But why is it not weird!?" He growled. "There's need to argue! It's important!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hang on, hang on, I have an idea to solve this," Marie said, then whispered something into Willow's ear. Willow paused for a moment, thinking, then nodded. Given the approval, Marie approached Angel. "Okay, you tell me if this if weird then," she said, then leaned forward and kissed Angel. 
_This could either solve the arguing or just end up disastrously awkward..._ Willow thought.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I don't know…" I replied, starting to get teary.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I do know your cheating on Willow though" I replied, burying my face in Satoshi's chest


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"That didn't help solve the argument at all!" He yelled. "It's weird-" He said, going redder than a tomato. "T-that's also considered w-weird..." He said to Angel.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Marie sighed, walking back to next to Willow. 
"Didn't you expect something like that?" Willow whispered, sounding rather amused. 
"Hey, it was worth a try. You don't have to sound so entertained though..." Marie whispered back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Life is so short" I mumbled, still face down on Satoshi's chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"That doesn't make it any less weird!" He growled, still incredibly red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I started crying, now completely confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Aaah! I'm sorry!" Satoshi said, worried.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

"This is stupid... It doesn't matter if people have different views on what's weird and what's not, it's not important. Shouldn't we just move on?" Willow  spoke up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I continued to sob.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"S-sorry! Umm... can we go find the lake now?" Satoshi growled. _It is weird._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"O-only if you t-tell me what you think Jason's blood balloons look like" I sobbed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

_Jason's blood balloons?_ Willow wondered. She hadn't heard anyone talking about them before so she didn't knkw what was going on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Whaaaaaaaaaaaat!? Ugh... I... must... why... nooo... gaaaaah..." Satoshi cried, smashing his head against the wall once. "OW! Oh... umm... I think..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"P-please?" I asked, looking up at him with doe eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

He took a deep breath. "I... I... Ithinkitlookslikebreastspleasedon'tstabandtortureme!" He yelled, going so red he was redder than blood itself. "Please don't kill me..." He cried.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Why would I stab you? I think they look much worse than that." I replied, surprised that he thinks I would hurt him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

Marie put her hand to her mouth, covering up a laugh. _Wow, that made him go redder than the kissing thing..._


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

He was still completely red. "Wait? What looks like that? You're not gonna kill me? Yaaay!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"I think they look like the Synaps covered in an ocean of red human blood." I replied


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"But blood is awesome!" Satoshi said, still incredibly red. _Waaah, I'm probably gonna be red for the rest of my life!_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"What if its your blood?" I asked


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Even better!" He smiled. 
Jason sat there, laughing at the two.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Since ya told me, I'll show you guys the lake." I said, standing up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi breathed a sigh of relief, the red slowly, slowly fading. "Ok... where's the lake...?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Same lake I took you to before. With the fish. It's probably about a two hour walk from here though…"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

(Brb for like ten minutes, if you guys leave just imagine Willow and Marie followed)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

(kk)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Alright- wait... it was there all along!?" He growled, running to the lake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Mmmhmmm…" I replied, the collar glinting around my neck again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"30 minute flight from here, but only me and Jason can fly…" I mumbled to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"I can just teleport there?" He said, staring in the direction of the lake.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2015)

(Oops, turns out I've actually gotta go offline >.< sorry, bye guys)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Fine…" I grumbled, hating teleportation. "This time I am  not using your wrist. I almost got my wings torn off the last time" I grumbled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

(Bye.)
"Ok then." He said. A black and red mist appeared around him as he got ready to teleport, his eyes flickering between the colours.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I quickly got close to him, wrapping my arms around him, tucking in my wings tightly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Jason flew onto Satoshi's shoulder. He stopped running and then the mist changed into what seemed like black and red fire. He teleported just above the lake, causing them to all fall into the water. The two quickly swam up to the surface. "This is the lake, right?" He asked Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"No, its an ocean" I replied sarcastically.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"No need to be a jerk..." He growled, swimming to the shore. "What now?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"We dive" I replied, not getting out of the water.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Oh." Satoshi sighed, going back into the water and swimming screen down.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I waited for him to come back up, knowing it was too deep for him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi teleported onto Angels head. "It's too deep..." He said, pointing to the dark depths of the water.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Ow!" I shouted as he landed on me. "Why not teleport down there?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

"Oh... good idea!" He smiled, teleporting down to the bottom.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

"Yeah, just leave me up here… I muttered


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Still underwater, he grabbed the two by their legs and pulled them underwater, teleporting them to the bottom.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I pointed to a small hole a few feet below us, the hole slightly glowing, holding on to Satoshi's hand, I swam closer.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2015)

Satoshi and Jason swam towards the hole. _What's this...?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I urged them towards it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Could have at least replied before ya left…)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 19, 2015)

(Back, just pretend Sina and Dustin followed like Marie, okay? Had to go out somewhere)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I tightly held onto Satoshi, my eyes tightly shut as we went through the portal, feeling faint as we went through.
(Where do we end up?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

(No idea.)
"Where does this portal go?" The two asked the others.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

(You choose)
I held on to Satoshi even tighter, practicality hugging him now.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 20, 2015)

Dustin got closer and closer to the hole. He swam in after the others.

Sina followed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 20, 2015)

Willow and Marie had followed the others, to the lake with the glowing hole at the bottom. They swam down together,  towards the hole, with the others.

(I know it's supposed to be too deep to just swim, but idk how to get down there otherwise)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

The two stared at the portal, entering it. The portal felt like it grabbed him and pulled him into a dark void, teleporting him. "Huhh!?" He growled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 20, 2015)

_Where does this lead..? Will it take us to some other even crazier place? Or home maybe? That seems like it'd be too good to be true... Though anywhere seems better than here... _ Marie thought, as she and Willow followed the others through the portal hole.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I continued to hold on, as we were enveloped in fresh air, my eyes still closed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 20, 2015)

(So where _do_ we end up..?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

(you pick)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Satoshi and Jason couldn't see where they were, for there was too much blood in their eyes. It trickled down their faces as they tried to rub the red liquid out of their eyes. "Ow..." The two growled, annoyed. "Where are we..?" Jason and Satoshi asked the others.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Still hugging Satoshi, I slowly looked up at him, seeing something besides black and white for the first time.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Satoshi's bloody eyes widened as he noticed he was being hugged. "Umm... where are we?" He repeated, still trying to rub the blood out of his eyes, which were red under the blood, the exact same colour as the blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I wiped the blood out of his eyes, still staring up at him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(you guys pick a random place)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 20, 2015)

As they came out from the portal, in a different place, Willow and Marie looked around. "Huh... This looks more like home," Willow thought out loud.

"Definitely  more colourful that where we were before," Marie added.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

(me, jason, and satoshi can be in the mountains I guess)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

As the blood was wiped out of his eyes, he smiled, his eyes going green again. "Thanks." He said, standing up. "So, where are we? Seems like a mountain..." Jason said, staring at the snow-capped peak of the mountain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Standing up, I looked around in awe. I looked pale compared to all the colors.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 20, 2015)

(Willow and Marie can end up in a forest at the base of the mountain area then, more interesting if we're not all immediately together.)
Marie continued to look around. "I have no idea where we are though, if we are back home..."

"Hey, Marie," Willow said. "...Where are the others?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Summoning my syth, I started to walk around. Suddenly something bit my ankle, a sharp pain traveling up my leg. Falling onto my side, I saw a red snake biting me. "Getitoffgetitoffgetitoff!" I shouted, trying to cut it with my syth.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 20, 2015)

"Oh great," Marie said sarcastically, "How did we end up separated from them?"

"Let's look for them," Willow suggested. "I doubt they'd be too far away."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

The two's eyes widened as they ran over to the snake, attempting to rip it off her leg. However, this was a stupid move, as the snake had bit through the skin, unless it got its teeth out, it would rip off what it had bit completely. "Die, you red snake of death!" The two yelled, bombarding it with blood and bloody water balloons while still trying to rip it off, the blood invisible on the snakes bright red skin.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I could feel the snake's venom. I quickly chopped off its head, the head still in my flesh.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

The two attempted to rip the snakes head off the part it had bitten. "Are you ok!?" They both asked, hoping the snake wasn't posionous.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"I-It's venomous" I whimpered. Blood was now gushing out of the bites.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Crap!" The two yelled in shock. "How do we fix that!?" They growled, poking the wound, causing more blood to gush out of it and onto the two. "Venommmmm! Murder it! More blood will fix it maybe!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Suck it out, but don't swallow it!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"That'll still poison! That wouldn't ever, ever work! Can I not just drain your blood and put non-poisoned blood in it!?" He growled, shooting blood into the air.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Suck it out! More blood will make it spread faster!" I growled, clutching the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"It won't if I drain out the venomous blood! Sucking out the blood shall poison me!" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"I'll do it myself then" I grumbled. I grabbed my ankle, making it bleed even more. Putting my lips tothe bite, I started to suck out the venom, then spat it out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Idiot! That doesn't work!" He yelled, his eyes going red. "Ahahahaha... you're going to die, you're going to die..." He laughed to himself, collapsing on the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I stopped, a goofy grin now on my face. "Hi there kitty..." I said, my voice splurged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"What the hell are you doing!?" He growled, waving his tail angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Awww... Your a cute kitty..." I said, a grin still on my face as I scooted closer to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"W-what the hell!?" He growled, his tail swishing even more angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I hugged him tightly, my ankle still bleeding.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Aaaaghh! Why!? Stoopppp! Snap out of it!" He growled, hitting her in the face with his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Aww... You're a grumpy kitty..." I murmured, scratching his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Waaah! Stop!" He hissed, attempting to bite her hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Grumpy kittys need lots of love" I murmured. Before he was able to bite me, I started kissing him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Satoshi went completely red, going absolutely still. "I think you've gone crazy..." He sighed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I ignored his comment, now kissing him on the lips.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Satoshi went even redder. He nearly fainted. "Stop, you meanie!" He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"I'm n-not a m-meanie!" I replied, starting to cry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Yes you are!" He said, tail still going from left to right angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Leaning into his chest, I sobbed, tears streaming out of my eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

gtg bbl 1 hour


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

(Ok, bye.)
"What the hell!?" He growled, his eyes widened. His tail movement slowly stopped. "A-are you ok...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"N-no... You called me a meanie!" I sobbed. The skin around my snake bite turned a greyish color.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"That's because you are a meanie..." He said, staring at the wound. "Umm..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I started to cry even more. The greyness was slowly spreading throughout my leg.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(you on?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Umm... the snake bite?" He said, pointing to the wound, which had gone grey. "Huh!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"What snake bite? You mean the pretty plants?" I asked, now seeing things.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"What plants?" Satoshi asked, confused. He looked around. "Umm... how do you heal aa snake bite...?" He asked himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"I don't know. Suck the poison out?" I replied, poking at my wound, making it bleed more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"That doesn't work!" He growled, jabbing the wound softly with his katana. "What do we do, what do we dooo...." He growled, thinking of a way to heal the wound and get rid of the poison.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Ow. If you want to play with sticks, tell me"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"It's not a stick!" He growled, hugging his katana. "We could slice off your leg, that'd stop the poison!" He laughed, his hair covering his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"I don't want to be one legged!" I exclaimed, fear in my eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gently pushed the hair out of his eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"Well, then how do we get rid of the poison?" He growled, poking the wound. The skin around it had turned grey.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"Cut open my leg, replace the bad blood for new blood?"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 20, 2015)

Sina was about to go through the portal, when the pressure pushed her back up again, she floated to the top, catching her breath.

Dustin looked around, he seemed to have ended up on some volcanic island. The beach he landed on was covered with black, coarse rocks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

"I suggested that about 3 times..." He growled. "Ok!" He smiled, extending his cat claws. He  
attempted to stab them into Angel's leg, near the wound, and rip a small section apart.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 20, 2015)

Dustin brushed his legs off. His kness bruised by the rough rocks. He picked himself, and looked around. "Satoshi? Angel? Marie?" He calls out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

"I-I wasn't serious!" I shouted, just as he cut my leg. I started screaming in pain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Ignoring her, Satoshi drained all the blood out of her and shot it at a tree. He began to put unpoisioned blood in her body,


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I blacked out from the pain, tears streaming out of my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2015)

Satoshi was covered in blood. He smiled, then laughed. "That was fun... a-" He was about t continue speaking, but he noticed she was unconscious. "Huh!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I was slowly breathing, looking as if I wouldn't wake up for awhile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(you fall asleep?)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 20, 2015)

"Willow?Sina?"Dustin yells out, as he continues walking up the shore of the island.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2015)

Willow and Marie decided that the best was to find the others would be to climb up the nearby mountain. If they were up there, they'd find them. If not, they'd have a good vantage point to try to spot them. The pair headed off towards the mountain, munching on apples they'd found on a tree in the forest as they walked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

I continued to bleed out of my leg, still crying in my unconscious state.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 21, 2015)

Dustin stopped in his tracks. Out of the forest a large exotic animal crept. It's fur was orange with black rings covering it. He quickly tried confusing it by ridding of the light inbetween them, but jumping out from the darkness, the beast landed on Dustin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 21, 2015)

Satoshi and Jason stood there, not quite sure what they should do to heal the wound. "What do we do!?" They yelled at each other, panicking and confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2015)

"Is that a snake?" Willow asked after a while, pointing to a long red thing as they walked past, a few meters away. 

"Looks like it. I've seen a couple, area must be full of them," Marie replied. _I wonder if they're venomous?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

I continued to bleed. Blood was now gushing out of the wound, made bigger by Satoshi, forming a large pool of blood around me.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2015)

The girls walked for a while, before a few figures became visible in the distance. "Hey, look, who's that?" Marie asked. 

(They can see Angel, Satoshi and Jason btw)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

I still lay unconscious, but I could sense them nearby.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2015)

They approached the figures, noticing as they drew close that Angel was unconscious. "Blimey, what the hell happened here?" Willow asked.

"Oh God, there's a lot of blood... Angel, are you okay?" Marie asked, kneeling next to the girl in question.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

I couldn't reply. The gash in my leg continually bleeding, my skin starting to get paler than it already was.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2015)

Marie looked down at the gash in Angel 's leg, the area around which was turning pale and grey. "It looks like she's been poisoned or something. Wait, maybe  she was bitten by one of those snakes..?"

"It's all well and good working out what happened," Willow said, "but do you know what to do about it..?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

I slowly mumbled what seemed like gibberish, mentioning Satoshi's name.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2015)

Marie heard Angel mumble something, though the only thing she could make out was Satoshi's name. She looked over to him, then back to Angel. "Angel, wake up..." Marie said softly.

(Brb)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

(kk. need to do something quick)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Satoshi... Jtuh um... Cou ixioh..." I repeted, clearly speaking in a different language. "Zuh I loge cou joooo puyt" I giggled, trying to spread my arms wide. I started to reach for her face, now awake, but delusional, thinking Marie was Satoshi.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 21, 2015)

Dustin took away the light from the beast's eyes. Blinded, it bit down, missing Dustin. He quickly rolled out from underneath the animal and ran towards the jungle.

Sina washed back up on shore, unconscious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 21, 2015)

"I tried to rip her leg open and take out the poisoned blood, but when I put more blood in she was still like that." He said to the two, a confused expression on his face when Angel started speaking what seemed to be a mixture of strange sounds. Unknown to him, it was a language.  "So you better know what to do!" He growled, pointing at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

"Tallo, Satoshi! Toh xix could vet ogek hteke?" I asked, now looking up at the real Satoshi, still talking nonsense. I reached my arm, towards him, as if trying to grab his hand, but doing so only made me bleed faster.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 21, 2015)

Dustin looked back. As he was a good distance from the beast, he removed the darkness from it's eyes, then turned and continued running.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 21, 2015)

(Dustin should try to find us now)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 21, 2015)

Satoshi was very confused by the words, not knowing that language, or even if it was one. "Huh...?" He said slowly, confused.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 21, 2015)

Once Dustin and the beast appeared to have a good distance apart, Dustin began calling out for them again. "Satoshi? Jason? Willow?" He calls out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

"Satoshi...? Ctahj ckonv?" I said, still delosinal. I was able to  grab his pant leg, a confused look in my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 22, 2015)

Satoshi stared at Angel, also confused. "What...? Huh...? What are you doing? What are you saying?" He said, incredibly confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 22, 2015)

Marie thought back to a first aid book she'd read a long time ago, trying to remember what to do in the case of snake bites. As symptoms and cures vary by snake, she struggled to work out which first aid advice would be relevant. 
Willow saw Marie lost in thought, and figured she was trying to recall information about the situation. "It looks like the snakes around here are one of the types of coral snakes, if that helps at all," she said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

"Fwah ij fkonv?! Yan cou noh unxekjhanx pe!? Satoshi?!" I replied, a scard look in my eyes, trying to pull him down next to me.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 22, 2015)

"Coral snake... Hmm, I think those are venomous, but not deadly unless you get a really large amount of it's venom. It has weird side effects though, like that," Marie pointed to Angel, indicating the unusual speech. "Depending on the amount of venom, hallucinations might occur in a bit too. Luckily one bite wouldn't have enough venom to kill."

"Blimey, Marie, how the hell do you remember all of that..?" Willow asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

I gave up on trying to get Satoshi to sit down, now turning my attention to Marie and Willow. "Xo cou vucj anc Valium?" I asked, Valium being the only thing they could understand. (its a major pain killer)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 22, 2015)

"Valium?" Marie asked. "The drug? I doubt anyone has any on them..."

"Would valium actually help much..?" Willow  wondered aloud.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

I nodded my head, knowing they knew I needed it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 22, 2015)

"Sorry Angel, I don't think anyone will have any on them. And we're not exactly anywhere near anywhere we could get Valium either," Marie told the girl.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Grumbling, I waited for them to cure the bite
gtg


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

I tilted my head up to look at Satoshi, still feeling my leg bleed out.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 22, 2015)

Dustin continued walking through the jungle. He came to an area that shot up to the sky. He began climbing a tall mountain. Awhile lster, once he reached the top, he saw several familiar faces. "Angel? Willow,Marie? Satoshi? Jason?"He says aloud cheerfully. He begins sprinting towards them, when his right foot slips on some dead leaves, causing him to fall backwards, down the cliff. "Agh!"He grunts, managing to grab a hold of a sharp rock stitcking out from the cliff. His left leg hitting several other coarse rocks, cutting itself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Hearing him, I instantly jump up, flying off to where I heard Dustin, my syth in hand.
Landing behind him, I start to grab him, placing him on a ledge, my leg still bleeding. Seeing something, I lean over what appears to be a black snake with green eyes, much larger than the one that bit me.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 22, 2015)

"Thanks,"he sighs. He sees the snake, he slowly scoots in the other direction, then looks down the cliff when he hears a noise. He sees the beast from earlier trying to climb a hill area of the mountain.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 22, 2015)

Name: Clauri
Gender: female
Age: 16
Appearance: normal sized, long black hair and bangs...1 green eye one blue eye
Personality: fast and surprising stupid yet "cool" vibe brave, and a prankster 
Pairings:?
Sexuality: straight
Weapon: SEE POWERS 
Powers/Abilities: shapeshifting
Where you in the first one: no


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi stared at the black snake. "Is that one venomous too!?" He asked, running up to the   snake and extending his claws, his eyes following the snake as it slithered, not blinking.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 23, 2015)

Dustin got up, gritting his teeth, trying to ignore the pain from his cut. He threw his knife at the beast. (Btw it's a jaguar.) Missing, he teleported the dagger back, then aimed for the next shot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi heard a loud noise coming from another creature. "Crap! A regular mutant shadow... thing!" He growled. "Are you ok!?" He yelled, grabbing the snake so it couldn't bite anyone except him if it curled around and tried to bite his hand or wrist, watching the shadow jaguar.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 23, 2015)

"A mutant shadow thing? How can you tell it's mutant? Or shadow?"Dustin asks as he throws his dagger again, once again missing.m


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Because it is! Everything was! The regular mutant shadow ants! The regular mutant shadow tigers! Paul..." He growls.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "Because it is! Everything was! The regular mutant shadow ants! The regular mutant shadow tigers! Paul..." He growls.



"Everything was mutant shadow stuff where we were before, but this seems like our world, so things here shouldn't be regular mutant shadow animals...." Marie pointed out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"No!" I shouted, springing up. I quickly grabbed the snake, making it bite my previous wound. I sighed as the venom drained out of me, now gently holding the snake, which was playfully wrapping itself around my waist. "Don't you dare try to harm my little angel!" I yelled at Satoshi, stroking the snake's head. "These humans won't understand your real name, so in this world I'll call you Satoshi Jr." I murmured to the snake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Did the mean little affection deprived pussycat hurt you, Satoshi Jr?" I continued to stroke it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Satoshi Jr? That's not particularly creative...." Willow muttered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"What the hell? I'm not mean, nor any of those other things! Why is it named that!?" He growled, glaring angrily at the snake. "Why are you suddenly friends with a snake after one nearly killed you!?" He yelled, pointing to the large wound that he had ripped open to give her more blood, wide enough to see the inside contents of her leg.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"One of the regular mutant shadow ants tried to hurt me, yet I ended up friends with Paul," Marie said to Satoshi  "It's not so unusual to become friends with an animal despite another of the same animal trying to harm you."

"You're right on the name part though, it's kind of a stupid name. Why ruin a good name by adding 'jr' on the end? It's not very creative either."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"But why be so suddenly protective over it!? She didn't even know whether it was going to bite her or not! In fact, it did bite her!" He yelled, a blood-red aura appearing around him, his eyes flickering between red and black.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"It looks like it made her better though. It's venom could neutralize with the other one and make it not poisonous anymore. Or it could've sucked the venom out, I'm not quite certain."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Even if it does heal her, how would the snake know it would help!? It must of been an attack!" He growls, eyes flickering between colours even faster.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Hmm, I guess that's true..." Marie muttered. 

"...Are your eyes supposed to be going mental?" Willow asked, noticing the colour of his eyes flickering.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"I don't know!" He growled, blood pouring out of his eyes. "Snake... evil... burn it...!" He yelled, staring angrily at the snake.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Hey, hey, don't be hasty. We don't know if it's evil yet! So far it's just helped, it hasn't done anything bad, it was just the other snake!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"No! It's evil! Evil, evil, evil! Kill ittttt!" He growled, his claws extended, blood pouring out of his hands. "Ughhhughhhh..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Satoshi, don't kill him, he didn't do anything wrong!" Marie protested.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"It is evil! It will kill you!" He growled, pointing at the snake. "Why did you give it my name!?" He growled again. His eyes stopped flickering, staying black. He pulled out his katanas. "Stupid snake..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"You don't know that, leave it alone!" Marie cried.

Siding with her, Willow tried to snatch the katanas from Satoshi's hands, so he couldn't hurt the snake.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi didn't let go of the katanas, attempting to stab Willow by twisting the katana around. As he was staring at the ant, not looking at his katanas, he attempted to fire blood out of his eyes at the ant, causing his pupils to go red.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Hey, leave _her_ alone!" Marie cried. 

Willow let go and leapt backwards to avoid the katana. "*sshole, careful where you're pointing that!" She protested.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Then don't grab the katanas, dumbass!" He growled at Willow, attempting to stab her. Whether it hit or not, he ran up the snake and attempted to grab it. "Dieeee!" He yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"Y-you're scaring me" I wipered, curling into a ball, my wings covering me and the snake.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Growling, Satoshi attempted to pull Angel's wings out of the way and stab the snake. "Bleed!" He yelled as he attempted to stab the snake once more.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Leave the God Damn snake alone!" Willow shouted, after jumping away again from the katana, which just caught her side but not enough to do any real amount of damage. "And leave me alone too!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"Ow..." I mumbled. Lifting my wings off me, I looked down at his katana, which was deep in my stomach, just missing the snake.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi stared at his katana, splattered with blood. He quickly pulled it out, causing blood to  splash all over his face. "W-w.... I'm sorry!" He yelled, staring at the wound, his eyes filled with fear. Ignoring the snake, he inspected the wound. "How do I fix it!?" He yelled quickly to the people behind him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I stared down at my stomach, my eyes wide. "G-get a-away from me" I hoarsely whimpered to Satoshi, trying to back away from him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

"Stop stabbing people, moron! You can't just 'fix it', idiot, it's not as simple as saying abra kadabra and magically healing it..." Willow muttered.

"The only thing you could do would be bandage the wound..." Marie added.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Why not!?" He complained like a child. He stared at Angel. "I-I'm sorry! Let me help!" He said, bloody tears appearing in the corner of his eyes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

(Brb)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"N-no... Just g-go away..." I uttered, still trying to get away from him, my eyes filled with fear and pain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry!" He said, attempting to attempt to heal the wound in some way, but Angel kept backing off. "Let... me... help..." He said, his eyes red, about to burst into tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"No... I've taken far to many wounds today... I-I don't w-want to b-bleed to death" My hand was placed over my stomach. Turning to Jason, I said,"I think there's a hospital or something on the far side of the mountain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Hospital. Right. C'mon, guys." He said to them. "Help me carry her." He said to everyone else, as he and Satoshi started carrying her. "To the hospitaaaaal!" He yelled, running around the mountain. Going above it was an idiotic idea, as he couldn't carry everyone and fly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I struggled against Satoshi's grip, only making me faint from blood loss.

(Angel is light enough for one person to carry. Why doesn't Satoshi teleport them?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

(Oh.)
"Teleportation!" Satoshi yelled, attempting to teleport them to the hospital, not noticing Angel had fainted. As a blood-red aura surrounded him, his eyes flickered red as he tried to teleport.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

_Is teleporting really a good idea with an injured person..?_ Marie thought, as she and Willow stood near the group.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I moaned as we teleported, feeling Jason let go of me just before Satoshi teleported.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"It worked!" Satoshi smiled, staring at the hospital. "Anyway, how does this hospital work?" He asked, staring at the tall building.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I continued to struggle against Satoshi, still unconscious, still bleeding heavily.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi watched Angel struggle. He quickly dragged her into the hospital and put her on a chair, the person at the desk briefly stopped writing, staring at a group of people with wings, cat tails and ears, and, she couldn't tell, but someone with invisibilty. She watched them. Was she hallucinating? She asked herself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I continued  to bleed out in both my leg and stomach, getting extremely white.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi stared at the person staring at them. "Help! Now!" He yelled, pointing to Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I weakly opened my eyes. Seeing the receptionist, I tried to hide my wings from her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Satoshi pointed to the woman at the desk with his tail, not realising it was not a normal thing after not having it to worry about it for so long. "You! Come! Help! Now!" He yelled, pushing the chair to the desk.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

(Who wants to be the receptionist?)

I gazed up at her, my vision getting hazy.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 23, 2015)

Dustin threw the knife again, hitting and killing the jaguar. Once he did, he looked around. "Satoshi?Angel?" 'Where did everyone go?'he thought.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

(I'll be the receptionist if you want )
The receptionist hestitantly looked up at the boy with cat features. "C-Can I help,you, um, _sir_?" She stuttered, not entirely sure how to react to the group of rather unusual people.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

The women pushed a button, and someone came to push me into the OR. I tightly grabbed onto the nearest hand, which happened to be Satoshi's.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

They ran after Angel. "What's going to happen? I think Dustin would know about a hospital..." He growls.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

(opps. didn't see your post)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 23, 2015)

(Oops, I've actually gotta go off for a bit, just disregard my post)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

You ninja'd me, don't worry. Edited my post.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I tightened my grasp on Satoshi, showing no intention to let go.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"What's gonna happen?" He asked Angel, staring at the doctor. The card read Dr. Wright. 
"Whatever you do, don't die!" He said, his voice showing concern.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"D-don't leave m-me..." I murmured to Satoshi, holding his hand even tighter.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"I won't!" He smiles, following Angel and the doctor into a room, where the doctor began to speak.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I slowly closed my eyes, drowning out the sounds.

(can you be the doctor?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

(Ok.)
The doctor stared at the wound. It looked like a stab wound. It had a fairly odd angle, leaving many possibilities on how it could've happened. "How did this happen?" The doctor asked, still staring at the wound


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

I twitched as I felt him near me. "Do you have any painkillers? Perhaps that drug Valium?" I asked, still bleeding.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Ah, yes." He said, giving her a tablet. Painkillers, with no words etched in the tablet. "Now, how did you get this wound?" He asked again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"Some muggers tried to kill us." I lied, showing no sign that I was lying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

The doctor sighed. "Stupid youngsters..." He growled. "What weapon was used?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"Dunno. I was busier trying to get away from them, not ask what weapons they were using" I replied, feeling the painkillers start to work.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"If you were stabbed, your attention would've been drawn to it..." The doctor said calmly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"I was buisy trying to excape." I replied sternly. "Also, I know this isn't Valium. I assume you've drugged me. All medical tablets are required to be labled, idiot." I spat at the doctor, already feeling the drug kick in.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 23, 2015)

Dustin retrieved his knife, then climbed off the ledge, and back onto the mountain. 'Seperated a in?'he thinks to himself,sighing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Why the hell would I..." He growled at the patient. "Ughh..." He sighed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"What? To smart for ya, huh? Yeah. I'm no birdbrain!" I attempted to lean forward, pointing at him, my voice showing that I was fully drugged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

"Why the hell would I drug you?" He growled, taking some things out of the cupboard and putting it near the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 23, 2015)

"So you mortals can put me in a zoo!" I shouted, not noticing the stuff he was getting.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"If I was going to put you into a zoo, I'd drug all of your friends." The doctor sighed, pulling out a large bag of blood. "Do you know your blood type?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"No, of course not!" I shouted, leaning forwards, opening up my cuts even more. I was now getting extremely pale.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I don't trust this guy" I whispered to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Well..." He sighed, pulling out a document. After reading it, he pulled out another bag of blood. He touched the wound. "Mmm... this may take a while." He said, staring at the bag filled with blood.
"Well, if he tries anything, he'll die." Satoshi growled at the Doctor, watching him touch the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"If you plan to stitch me up, then I demand the liquidated Valium! The type you inject with those toothpicks" I grumbled, staring at the doctor, my blood now on his hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"I know what I'm doing..." He sighed, giving her the Valium so she would stop complaining. After injecting the Valium into her. He also gave her something to keep her unconscious as he stitched up the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Right before I fell unconscious, I looked up at Satoshi, the same gring on my face as before. Spreading my arms wide apart,"I loooove yooou sooo much, Satoshi." I then fell unconscious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Satoshi's eyes briefly widened and he went red. The doctor pulled out a needle and thread, and began to stitch up the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

(should Angel wake up in a hospital bed?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

(Ok.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I opened my eyes, feeling extremely sore. Looking at my arm, I saw an IV. I looked around the dark room. Seeing moonlight from outside, I assumed it was late. I tried to sit up, only to feel a sharp pain in my stomach. "Satoshi?" I called, not remembering what happened after I was drugged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Hearing his name called, he ran into the room. "Hi!" He smiled. "Are you ok...? I'm... sorry about stabbing you..." He said, quiet enough that no one else could hear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Well I'm sore. How did I get here? What happened?" I asked, looking up at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Well... there was a snake you named Satoshi Jr that I tried to kill, but it hit you instead... so..." He said quietly, trailing off at the end.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I mean after I was drugged. How long have I been here? A day?" I questioned, looking out the window.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Oh. Ummm... they stitched your wound. Nothing else. About a day, yes." He said, staring at the stitched up wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Did I say or do something I would probably not regret?" I asked, gently feeling my long line of stitches.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"I don't know, depends what you mean by that. Like what?" He asked, staring at the blood-covered edge of his katana, covered in Angels blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Dunno." I scooted over to make room for him to sit on the bed. "What happened to my snake?" I asked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Sitting on the bed, he teleported the snake into his hands. "Here." He said, giving her the snake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Satoshi Jr!" I started stroking the snake. "This snake is like that Paul ant..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Why'd you name it that?" He asked, growling at the snake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"He reminds me of you" I replied, watching Satoshi Jr slither around my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"How?" He growled, staring at the snake. "The snake tried to bite you, how can that remind you of me?" He said, watching the snake slither.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"It has green eyes like you, black like your hair, violent, has a short temper, and is extremely adorable like you." I replied, my cheeks getting alittle red.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And it didn't try to harm me, it only wanted to help"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Violent!? I'm not violent! Nor am I short tempered! Prove it!" He growled, also going red when he was called adorable.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"If you weren't violent, then I wouldn't have come close to death so many times. And we all know your short tempered." I replied calmly, watching my snake climb onto Satoshi's lap.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"What!? Say one time where I was either of those things! Except now!" He growled, blood dripping out of his eyes. The doctor gave him a funny look. _Haemolacria?_ He thought, staring at his bloody tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"When I was shot out of the sky, and that time I called you an idiot" I replied, wiping away his tears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"You mean with the collar? Why'd you call me an idiot anyway?" He asked, staring at the doctor, who was still looking at the blood oddly. He growled at him, his tail swishing angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"You were getting on my nerves..." I replied, eyeing the doctor. "Do you still have the key" I asked Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"How? I wasn't doing anything..." He said. The doctor unlocked the door, before sitting down. "Come back if the stitches get undone. It won't happen, unless you're very unlucky." He laughed. "Yes, I do have the key." Satoshi replied.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Thank Satin" I mumbled. Sitting up, I started to get out of the bed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Oi, I'm not Satan!" He growled. "You still didn't say why you called me that." He asked, his hair covering his eyes so he couldn't see.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"You could be Satan if you dyed your ears and tail red, and put a little point on your tail. Besides, Entean is a very complex language. To hard for you to learn." I replied, letting my wings out a bit. Picking up Satoshi Jr, I wrapped him loosely around my neck, heading towards the hallway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"I wouldn't be Satan! That's just me with red paint!" He growled angrily, staring at his katanas oddly. "Huh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"What? What's wrong?" I asked Satoshi, waiting for him by the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Satoshi?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Nothing." He said, following Angel out of the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"This place is pretty big" I mumbled, ignoring the shocked look of the few people as they stared at my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Well, it is a hospital. Everybody gets horrible illnesses and diseases really easily. It's called... getting illnesses really easily...?" He said, attempting to find the exit to the hospital. It was very cold, and smelled of death. So, to Satoshi, it smelled awesome. "Wonder how many people died here..." He said, still searching for everyone else in the waiting room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Dunno. I'll ask." I replied, walking up to a random nurse.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"How many people have died here? I wanna know!" He said, jumping up and down like a child.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Tell us!" I added, staring at the nurse.

"Ummm... I-I don't k-know" she replied, quickly running off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Awww... how about we ask someone else? Maybe one of the anatomical thingys - you know, those things they have in classrooms, half skin and the other half is ripped off so they can point at all the bits so blood comes out and stuff like that - Well, that's what we should ask! They probably know!" He smiled, running to the nearest one. It stood as still as a statue, for obvious reasons. "Hey,  how many people have died here?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I started to follow him, but stopped when I felt something touching my wings. Slowly turning around, I saw a little girl, who looked like she was 6 or 7.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

The anatomical statue gave no reply. "Stupid..." He growled at it, as he saw the little girl touching Angel's wings. _Maybe she'll know!_ He thought, running up to the two. "Hey, do you know how many people have died here?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

The girl didn't reply, now petting my wings. "What's it doing?" I whispered to Satoshi, frozen as the girl continued to touched my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"I don't know. Can I kill her?" He asked, annoyed that she didn't help him on his quest to find out how many people died in the hospital! It was very important.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

(creeper, you can be the girl if you want)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No." I replied, sitting down infront of the girl.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Why not?" He asked. "She wouldn't help me on my epic quest to find out how many people have died in this hospital!" He growled at the little girl, poking her with his katanas.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Quit it!" I growled at Satoshi. I stood up looking for the girl's parents.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

(Okay, sure. I've just been lurking while doing hw anyway)

The girl let go of the person's wings, stepping to the side and sticking her tongue out at the person who had poked her with something. "Miss, why do you have wings?" She asked curiosly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Dunno. Why are you up so late?" I replied kindly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Why?" He asked again, still jabbing the girl with his katanas. He pulled the anatomical model over and showed it to the little girl. "It's a human, but half of it's skin has been ripped off. Now you know what it looks like under your skin! If you stick your tongue out at me again, I'll turn you into one! So learn to respect your elders! _At least people who are older than you... you mean seven year old._" He growled, his eyes bleeding.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"Mommy told me I slept too long, so I had to wake up." The young girl started to pull on the wings again, moving around so that the winged person was in the way of the one poking her. "Can you fly?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I quickly grabbed Satoshi's arm, giving him an indian sunburn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah. I can fly" I replied, letting her touch my wings.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"Haha, you're cool! Not him though, he's mean," She said, pointing to the boy and sticking her tongue out at him again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"He didn't get enough sleep" I said, glancing at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Owowowowowowowow!" He growled as his arm was twisted. "Jerk..." He growled at Angel.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"Oh. Is he fun when he's not sleepy?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"And you tried to kill my snake, so we're even"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I guess. He could be nicer though..." I replied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Because it tried to bite you. And it was a snake. Snakes are mean." He growled, staring at the snake.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

The girl's stomach audibly rumbled. "I'm hungry. Do you have any sweeties?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Sweeties?" I don't know what that is..." I replied.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"You don't know what sweeties are? Don't you like toffee or chocolate or lollies?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Toffie?" I was extremely confuzed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

The girl pointed to a vending machine down the corridor. "The stuff in that."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Oh..." I started walking towards the machine, not knowing how to make it work.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

She followed the bird girl to the vending machine, hoping she would get sweets out of it for her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Sorry, I don't know how to open it." I replied.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"I think you put money in the hole at the top and sweeties come out the bottom. I tried before but I can't reach. Wait here," The girl said, then ran off into one of the hospital wards, and came back a few moments later with a hand full of coins. "You put these in at the top."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Ok." I replied. A few minutes later, the girl had her sweets.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"Yay! Thanks you, um, miss!" She said, not knowing the bird girl's name, before eating the sweets from the machine. "You're really cool!" She said with a mouth full of sweets.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I smiled a bit, then walked back to Satoshi. "I think I popped a stitch" I murmured, my head down.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

"Bye bird girl!" The girl called over to her, before skipping back into the hospital ward she had went in for the money.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Well, the doctor will probably know what to do. Let's go find him! Are you ok? Is it bleeding?" He asked, attempting to find the room they were just in, hoping the doctor was still there.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Yep, it's bleeding..." I mumbled, my hand over my stomach.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Crap! We gotta go find the doctor, then!" He growled, still attempting to find the room. "Where were we when you got those stitches!?" He asked, running around, dragging her along. "Where the hell is the doctor guy!?" He growled louder, beginning to panic. "Will you die!?" He asked, not knowing anything about stitches. "You'll bleed to death! Aaaaaaghhh!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Hearing him say all those things, I started to panic, popping another stitch as I ran to keep up with him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

One of the nurses walking between two of the wards saw the commotion in the hallways, and approached the two people yelling and running. "Excuse me, can you please keep it down?" She said sternly. "You're disturbing the patients. If you need anything..." She trailed off as she noticed the girl's wings and the boys cat features. "I-if you need anything, just... ask..." she continued after a while, trying to ignore it and keep up the professional appearance.

(I figured someone should intervene)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

(lol yeah)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Oh... sorry." He said to the person. When he went around the corner, he continued to yell.
"Doctordoctordoctordoctordoctordoctordoctordoctordoctordoctordoctor!" He ran around yelling. "Please, don't die!" He said to Angel,  still attempting to find the doctor. Giving up, he just ran to the receptionist. "Oi, you again! Help! My friend broke her stitches and she's gonna bleed to death if you don't help! Help or I'll kill you!" He growled, making a full demonstration with a anatomical statue thing. "See? Help!" He yelled, pointing to Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I-I'm gonna die!" I wailed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

The receptionist picked up a phone, calling through to the same doctor that had just dealt with these people. After a brief conversation, she put the phone down and looked at the group. She was still a little freaked out by the animal features, but now she was simply more annoyed by their conduct. "Go down that corridor and turn into the second door on your left," She said. "And for the love of God stop yelling, you're disturbing the entire hospital. She'll be fine  if you stop running around and see the doctor. She's not gonna die."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I felt another stitch pop. "Satoshi! My guts are gonna fall out!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"No they won't! I'll save you! By that I mean the doctor will!" He yelled, as he ran, dragging Angel to the hospital room they were in before. The doctor sighed. "It... already... broke...?" He growled, staring at the wound. He injected Angel with Valium again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I instantly calmed down. As the doctor got ready to fix the stitches, I looked up at Satoshi. "Did I ever tell you how much I loved you?" I was over drugged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Ummm... last time this happened...?" He said, going red again. 
The doctor began to stitch the wounds again. "This reminds me of the case of that boy with the stitches on his tongue... it fell out after half an hour." He muttered under his breath.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"What happened last time? I've always loved your ears... your tail... you..." I replied to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Satoshi went completely red, as the doctor did the stitches. "Cat...?" He said, attempting to finish the sentence, still as red as blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Not just the cute, fluffy cat parts... All of you..." I corrected.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Satoshi couldn't help but smile, going even redder. The doctor finished the stitches. "Ok, if the stitches break again, then I'll have to glue it together. And stitch it. And use a skin stapler." He said. "So don't let them break." He said in a stern voice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"You're so red... Are you okay?" I asked, still drugged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Y-yes! I-I'm f-fine!" He said, stuttering every single word. "Eheheheh..." He giggled, going even redder. "Are you ok...? They won't break again, will they?" He asked, in a worried voice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"You look really... hot. Are you sure your okay?" I  asked again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Y-yes! I-I'm fine!" He said, attempting to make himself less red with some form of blood magic, but it only made him redder, making him appear even more embarrassed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I started to get up, only to fall back down again from dizziness.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You don't look fine…"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Cherry, you there?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Are you ok!?" Satoshi asked, running up to her. "Does it still hurt?" He asked, not knowing anything about medicine or stitches... or anything medical at all, so he didn't know if it would still be hurting or anything or something.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I'm just really, really dizzy… Thats all…" I replied, trying to get back to the bed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Well... you've just been drugged... maybe dizziness is an effect of it...?" He said, confusing himself slightly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I pulled him down onto the bed with me, scooting up close to him. I started to pet his cat ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

His ears twitched calmly as they were pet. He made a quiet meowing noise,. "Ummm... sorry for stabbing you..." He said quietly, going red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"It's fine… But if you really want to make it up to me, you need to be more affectionate to me. Like Satoshi Jr" I replied, still petting his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Yes sir! I'll make it up to you!" He said, smiling. "And the snake! I'm sorry for trying to kill you, and I'm sorry for accidentally stabbing you! I'll make it up to you by doing what you just said!" He said happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I'm not a sir…" I grumbled. "Why don't you start now, Satoshi?" I asked, still petting his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"I have no idea how to." He said, confused. "Anyway, why can't I call you sir?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I'm not a male. And I show signs of affection to you all the time. You should know how to do so by now." I murmured, now stroking his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Still have no idea!" He smiled. "Should we go find the others? Are your stitches ok?" He asked, deciding to randomly begin to ask questions.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"I think it would be best if they came here. I really don't want to get staples in my skin." I replied, looking into his eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Ok. They're at the waiting room, right?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Dunno. Haven't seen them in awhile" I replied, shifting my wings a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Oh. Well... let's find them!" He smiled. "I still think they're in the waiting room. I don't know..." He said, staring at the door to the waiting room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Alright. But I demand a piggy back ride, catboy!" I replied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Ok!" He laughed, giving her a piggyback ride. He stood infront of the door, attempting to open it. "Ummm... help?" He asked, not able to open it because he couldn't use his hands. "Waaaah..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Leaning over him, I was able to open the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Faster! Faster!" I yelled, squeezing his sides with my legs.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Yaaaay!" He laughed, walking into the waiting room. "Hi guys." He smiled.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 24, 2015)

(I'm back tldr me)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"You move to slowly" I grumbled.us


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 24, 2015)

(Wow, I haven't been on here in months, would it be easy to get back into the rp? Also what's happening right now?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

(what does tldr mean?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(why don't you try to join. we are out of the Synaps, aka shadow land)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

(They got teleported back to their world.)
"Maybe because I have to carry you." He laughed, staring at the others. "Ok, Angel is fully healed! Yaaaay!" He smiled, his eyes staying green, not flickering for once.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 24, 2015)

(Uxie, we're back in the main world. Have your character swim down the large river where Sina lies d-unconsious there.:3)

Dustin began growing tired. He climbed into a tree, and reached for one of it's fruits.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (what does tldr mean?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (why don't you try to join. we are out of the Synaps, aka shadow land)


(Tldr is "too lazy, didnt read" basically asking for a summary)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

(tl;dr is a summary of what happened/what was said.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Just so you know, I'm only 89 pounds!" I hit him lightly on his head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Ow! I'm only joking! Don't kill me!" He laughed as he was hit on the head.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 24, 2015)

(Ok, thanks)

I wake up and lie there. Trying to work our exactly where there is. My vision is hazy and I can't make out anything but blurry shapes. I stay where I am willing my vision to improve but unsurprisingly it dosent work and I haul myself up. I hear the sound of gushing water and try to follow it, stumbling as I go.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I come out of nowhere. "Hi!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Staring at the man, Satoshi growled at him. "Why'd you try to paralyze us!?" He pulled his katanas out, his eyes beginning to pour out blood. A dark red mist began to appear around him, his eyes flickering from red to black briefly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"And I'm not fully healed, maggot!" I growled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hung on tightly, so Satoshi could use his hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Maggot!? It's not like I have a weird obsession with maggots or anything, but that's little less than a compliment!" He growled, still staring at the man with dead eyes.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 24, 2015)

I continue following the ever nearing sound of water and soon I vaguely make out a stretch of murky blue. _ I wonder where the hell I am, where is Riley, is Riley ok? Riley.. _ I shake my head trying to get my head clear from thoughts of him because really he shouldn't be my priority right now _ are we even still dating? I hope so. _ I manage to to get myself to the waters edge and wash my face with the cool drops of water


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I watched the man, unsure of what to do. "Put your katanas away. I have a plan." I whispered to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

A confused look on his face, he sheathed his katanas, still staring at the man coldly. "Huh...?" He quietly whispered back, not understanding the plan. _Surely it would be easier to slice this ******* in half right now..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Help! It's the mugger! Help! He's gonna murder me!" I shouted at the top of my lungs.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 24, 2015)

The bank im perched on suddenly gives way and I'm sent plunging into the icy dark. Unable to see or control my directions I slip into a state of panic. I take a lung full of the murk and I find myself slowly slipping under the surface. As I sink down I reach the bottom and stare up at the swirling mess above me. Suddenly I slip out if the trance and push into the floor, propelling myself up. "Help" I gurgle when I reach the surface. Slowly I regain my breath and yell out another help.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"I wanted to kill him..." He growled, slightly annoyed at the plan. Oh, how he wanted to murder this man. He paralyzed him! It was annoying! It lasted about 5 minutes!


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

"Just wait..." I murmured as the doctor came running in.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I immediately teleport from the scene, but not before I leave a stinging paralyzing shot on both of them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I fall off Satoshi, my head hitting a chair, causing a cut to form.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 24, 2015)

I try to swim to the side of the bank and slowly I crawl onto what I hope is solid ground, although I can't really tell. I lie there for what seems like an age before deciding I'm hungry and cold. I stand up and begin to move away from the river, atleast I hope I am and wander in one direction hoping for the best but not really expecting much. "Is anyone there?" I cry occasionally as I walk in the sea of swarming colours.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

He dodges the bullet, staring at Angel. "Are you ok!?" He yelled, attempting to move the chair and stop the bleeding by tearing off part of the curtain in the waiting room and tying it around her head. "Are you ok!? Are you ok!?" He repeats, still attempting to stop the bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Still paralized, I heard Satoshi, but couldn't reply.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

"Don't die!" He yelled, still attempting to stop the bleeding.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I teleport back, sucessfully paralyze Satoshi, then the other person again, then leave.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Satoshi growled as he was paralyzed. _This stupid worm... how dare he..._ He growled in his mind, blood pouring out of the wound. He growled, not able to drink the blood due to being paralyzed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 24, 2015)

I felt something in my arm crack as Satoshi landed on it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Satoshi heard Angel's arm crack. He tried to help, but he remembered he was paralyzed. He attempted to move, but he couldn't. _Angel!_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried to scream out, but couldn't. Tears were streaming down my cheeks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Satoshi kept attempting to free himself from the paralyzed form he was in.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I heard the doctor run in. It would take awhile to be unparalized, since I was shot twice


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Satoshi felt the paralysis wear off. His limbs had lost feeling, so it took a few seconds for him to move. "Angel! Is your arm ok!?" He yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

The only sound I could make was a whimper, tears still streaming down my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Waaaah! I'm sorry!" He yelled, bloody tears pouring out of his eyes as Angel also cried. "Please don't bleed to death! Your arm is bleeding, isn't it!? Oh nooooooo!" He yelled again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

The only place I was bleeding was the cut on my forehead, feeling his bloody tears land on my face. (The doctor should come in now)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

The doctor ran in. "What the hell happened!?" He growled, staring at the person on the floor. _Injured again!?_ He growled in his mind, running up to the girl. "What happened?" He asked her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I started to move, the paralis wearing off. "T-the mugger paralized us, I hit my head on the chair, and the mugger b-broke my arm..." I whimpered, still crying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Creeper, I think Willow and Marie are in the waiting room with Angel and Satoshi)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

The doctor grabbed Angel and took her to the hospital room again. Staring at her arm, it appeared like something had fallen on it. "How did he break it?" The doctor asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"He stomped on it. My bones are hallow like a bird's, so they break easily."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Ok..." He said. The cut was obviously painful, but it was nothing too serious. He placed something over the cut, causing it to sting a little. He looked at the arm. "Where did he stomp on your arm?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I winced when he put something on my cut. "Around here" I replied, pointing at my lower arm area.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Ok." He said, pulling out some steel rods and pins, along with more Valium. He gave her the Valium, and pulled out a scalpel.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 25, 2015)

While all this was going on, Willow and Marie had been up in the cafeteria area on the second floor getting something to drink. With Styrofoam cups of tea in hand, they returned to the waiting room where they had been waiting for the others before. "What the hell?" Willow said as soon as they walked through the door. It looked like people had been fighting, and there was blood on the floor, so someone was evidently injured.

(I figured I should do something to explain why they did nothing through the entire scene, so they weren't there at the time xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

For once, I didn't say anything when I was injected with Valium, I only closed my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

The doctor sliced open her arm with the scalpel, connecting the bones with the steel rods and pins.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The inside of the arm was bloody, so for a brief while, blood dripped all over the metal, turning it red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I opened my eyes to look at whzt he was doing. Seeing bone, I quickly turned away, my eyes tightly squeezed shut.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

He stuck the pins into the steel rods, connecting them with the bones. After a long time, he began to sew the wound back together.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

By then, I had fallen asleep as he finished up the stitches.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

When he had finished the stitches, he waited for Angel to wake up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

Waking up, I looked at him. "You all done?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

The doctor nodded, putting away the scalpel.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I teleport to just outside of the persons view. "Hi!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Wouldn't it have been easier to just put on a cast?" I ask, looking at the doctor. "And why does my arm feel heavier? It hurts. Where's Satoshi?" I asked, expecting answers to all my questions.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Because it wouldn't have been fixed. Because there are steel rods in it. Over there." He said, pointing to the other side of the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Are you gonna take out the rods?" I asked, glancing over at Satoshi, glad to see him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"When your bones repair themselves, yes." He said, staring at the stitches.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"I bet I'm starting to look like a ragdoll with all these stitches" I grumbled, starting to get up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Well, stop getting hurt by those people. That'd be a good start." He mumbled under his breath, staring at a large array of equipment, from scalpels to a strange drill-like machine.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I started to try to move my arm, only to get a sharp pain when I did.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Did one of the rods break?" He laughed nervously. If something broke for the third time, he would go mad.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Maybe... I don't know." I replied, staring down at my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"It better not have..." He growled angrily, staring at Angel's arm. "If it did break, your arm wouldn't be able to move, right...? Hahaha... hahaha..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Well, if that's the case, then I would have to disable your arm." I summoned my Sythe, glaring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Then I wouldn't be able to fix it." He growled, staring at the scythe. "If you kill me, you'll get charged for murder. So don't." He said, picking up a phone. "Anyway, try to move your arm again. If you're holding a scythe, I'm assuming it's fine, but try anyway."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Fine" I growled, painfully moving my arm, my scythe in my good hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

He put a cast around it. "It still won't be able to move properly for a while, so be careful." He said. After tying the cast. He stood up. "Anything else wrong?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"The security here is horrible, and I'm hungry" I replied, feeling the cast.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"He teleported. Teleported! We can't do anything about that..." He growled. "Well then, go get something to eat." The doctor said. "Down the hall there's a place where the patients go to get lunch. You can go there for once, considering you're technically a patient, although there's nothing else we can do.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

Getting up, I grabbed Satoshi's hand with my unbroken one, leading him down the hall.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Satoshi hadn't been paying attention to the doctor, so he asked "Where are we going?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"We're going to get some food." I replied, sounding grumpy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Yaaay!" He smiled. "Huh...? Are you annoyed?" He said, listening to her grumpy voice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Yeah. You're one of those fully black cats, right?" I asked, not looking at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Yes." He said, staring at his shadow-black tail, which stood out quite a lot in the white halls.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"No wonder I keep getting hurt. They say black cats are bad luck or something..." I muttered to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"That's a stupid rumor! Like how cats hate water!" He growled, his hair covering his eyes. "Stupid rumors! Cats can like water! Not every cat likes milk! GAAAAAH!" He growled, punching the wall.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"I-I was joking... Calm down, Satoshi" I said, gently grabbing him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(creeper, you can join us)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Well it's not funny!" He growled, blood trickling out of his eyes in anger.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry..." I murmured, wiping away his tears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"It's ok..." He growled, staring at the wall.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Your knuckles are bleeding..." I murmured softly, looking down at them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

He licked the blood off his knuckles. "Not bleeding anymore." He laughed, staring at his knuckles.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I smiled a bit. "Where are the others?"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

I pick up the sounds of people talking, I can hear a voice I recall to be Satoshis so I yell his name out loudly


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"I don't know. I-" He was interrupted by a yell. "Oh, I think that's Riley's friend!" He said, pointing in the direction of the yell.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"Satoshi, is that you?" I yell picking up voices again. "Could you help me please?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Who's Riley?" I asked, looking in the direction of the voice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"A pumpkin guy." He said. "Oi! Where are you?" He asked, looking around. "C'mon, let's go find!" He said to Angel.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"I don't know, I can't see anything" I reply grasping onto the wall of a building


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Sounds like she's in an airduct..." I said, looking up at a small vent.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Well, where are the airducts?" He said, staring at the part of the wall where the airducts would be. "Where, where, where..." He muttered to himself.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"I'm not in the air ducts.. I'm outside" I reply bluntly


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I walked to a nearby window, seeing a girl hanging on the ledge.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

He ran up to Angel, staring outside the window. "Hey!" He said to the person outside.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"Could you help me? I think I've gone blind" I ask


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I jumped out the window, feeling a stitch break as I caught myself with my wings. Struggling, I was able to carry her to the window.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Oh. I don't know how to fix that! Maybe the doctors could help. I doubt it, though..." He growled. He pointed to one of the doctors as he said that.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"Am I safe?" I ask, "also do you know where Riley is?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"No idea. He hasn't been around for ages... you can try to find him once your eyesight is restored?" He said, still staring at the doctor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Will I have to get staples!?" I asked Satoshi, a drop of blood visible on my shirt.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"It broke again!?" He gasped. "You're going to bleed to death again! Waaaaaaaah! HELPHELPHELP! C'MON! Yes! Skin staples! Heeeeeelp! AGHHAHAHAHAAGHHHHH!" He yelled as the stitch broke for the third time.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"What is happening, why do need staples for stitches. Are you idiots? Damn it let me fix it"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I dropped to the ground, curling up into a ball, my wings covering me like cocoon. "I'mgoingtodie!" I sobbed, now crying.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"Ugh, no you aren't. Get me some scissors, a needle and some sterile thread satoshi"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Waaaaaah! Nononononono! We have to helppppp! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHHHHHHH!" He yelled, running around in circles.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"Calm the **** down, do you want your little girlfriend here to die?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"W-what!?" He growled. "Angeellll! I'll save you! Or the doctors will!" He yelled, waving around a skin stapler he stole as he randomly stapled everywhere.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

"Honestly, get me the things I asked for and I will save her"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I ducked as a staple almost hit my head, now trembling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"N-no! I shall fix it!" He yelled, shoving the stapler into the wound, stapling random parts.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I started screaming as I was stapled, bleeding even more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Stop dying!" He yelled, attempting to staple the wound together again, blood spurting all over his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I kicked his stomach as hard as I could, trying to get him to stop stapling me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

As he was kicked in the stomach, the stapler hit him in the eye. "Ghghghghghghghghghhhhhghhhh..." He yelled, blood spurting out of his mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I quickly ran off to go get the doctor, practicality flying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Blood poured out of his eyes. "I wanna help..." He growled, his eyes flickering to red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I ran back with the same doctor from before, my shirt completely stained with blood. "Help Satoshi first!" I shouted to the doctor, leaning over Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Again!? I-Impossible!" He yelled, staring at the two. "O-ok!" He said, dragging the two back to the hospital room. He opened up the stapler, taking it out, attempting not to damage the eye any more than it was. The eye was bloody and had a large crack, as he put an eyepatch over it, putting some antiseptic over it. He rushed over to Angel and restitched the wound, giving her Valium to stop the pain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

I looked over at Satoshi. "I've lost count of the times I've almost died because of you"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 25, 2015)

(Hi what'd i miss


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

Although I can't see I can guess what's going on and sigh, "so apparently I've woken up in a world where self control does not exist" 

(I have no idea tbh)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"I did nothing." He smiled, blood trickling from under the eyepatch. "Twice. All I did was stab you with a stapler and a katana, so that's twice." He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"You shot me out of the sky, the time I kidnapped Jason, Shadow's castle, plus what you just mentioned. So 5"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"What did I do in his castle? I didn't do anything when you kidnapped Jason, you tied me up while I tried to give him his katanas..." He growled. "Is your arm ok?" He said, attempting to stare at his eyepatch, but he couldn't, for obvious reasons.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"No. It feels like an elephant stepped on it" I replied, smiling at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"H-huh!? You jerk!" He growled, going red. "Meanie..." He said. "You'd probably break my arm..." He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Only if I were to cut it off"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 25, 2015)

Dustin walked around. When he spotted Angel and Satoshi."Hey! Where did you go? It's like you just disappeared on the mountains..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I teleport back, paralyze Satoshi, and then call him a liar


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Don't slice my arm off, please!" He laughed jokingly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Huh?" He said, barely managing the words before he was paralyzed. "Ngh..." He growled, not able to speak properly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"I won't if I get at least 1 hug per day" I grinned


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Still paralyzed, he half giggled, not able to speak properly. "He....hehe...ghhhh..." He chuckled, frozen.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Satoshi!" I ran up to him. Summoning my scythe, I slashed at the man.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The man vanished, and I waited for Satoshi to be able to move again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

After being freed from paralysis, he growled and stood up. "What was that idiot talking about...?" He growled, pulling out the bullet, wincing in pain as he did.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Dunno. I do know I never got my daily hug though..." I hinted


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"W-what? O-ok..." He muttered quietly, giving her a hug, going red. "Ok, there's your daily hug!" He laughed a little, going even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Thanks you, man-servant." I said in a mocking tone.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Whaaaaat!? That's mean!" He laughs jokingly, jokingly slapping her in the face. "Heheheheheh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Bad man-servant! Bad!" I slapped him back, careful not to hit his bad eye.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Ow!" Satoshi laughed. Jokingly, he fell onto his knees and began to beg. "Please, spare my life!" He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"I shall show thee niy mercy" I laughed


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Oh no! Please!" Satoshi laughs, holding his arms in front of him like a shield.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I paralyze the other person and take their weapon and sucessfully run off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Though I shall show thee thy mercy if I'm to aquire a steed"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I fall down, paralized


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

The bullet went straight through him, as he fell over. As he was paralyzed, he couldn't protect his face, so he faceplanted into the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

My paralis quickly wore off, and I rushed over to Satoshi. I looked at his face, unsure of what else to do.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

After he was freed from paralysis, he got up. "Ow..." He growled. There were no visible damages, but it hurt like hell.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Are you okay?" I asked, feeling his face for broken wounds.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Yes... I'm fine." He said, muttering curses at the man, who he had named 'that one jerk who paralyzed me about a million times'.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Are you sure?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Yes." He repeated. "You're fine too?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 25, 2015)

"Yeah"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

"Well, now we know neither of us will die from being paralysis monsters or something involved with being shot a million times with a paralyzing gun of some sort..." He said, staring at his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

I started stroking his tail. "You look like a pirate"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"I'm not a pirate!" Satoshi laughed. "That would make you a parrot!" He giggled, still holding the skin stapler.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 26, 2015)

Marie and Willow waited in the waiting room for Satoshi and Angel, as Angel was apparently still in need of medical care. 
"This group is really unlucky when it comes to injuries..." Marie thought aloud.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Name: Kole
Gender:f
Age: 17
Appearance:


Personality: Speaks her mind, gentle, sports minded 
Pairings:ya
Sexuality: pan
Weapon: Daggers 
Powers/Abilities: Speed. Can run for several hours if she wanted to


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Name: Minako
Gender: Female
Age: 16 (13 in life now)
Appearance: 



Spoiler






Personality: Weak, Stupid (rarely)
Pairings: none
Sexuality: Sorry I ain't 13.
Weapon: Naginata
Powers/Abilities: Personas ----> Here for what's a persona. 



Spoiler



Personas are Minako's main & only power. To use she must use her Strength. But she can also faint while doing this. She uses personas if she's in danger or just saving a friend.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

(You two, Toffee hasn't come on in ages. You might as well just join in.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> (You two, Toffee hasn't come on in ages. You might as well just join in.)



(Okay.) Minako walked as she was wounded holding her left arm. She tried to find the nearest place to keep her save since Riley went away. *breathes* where...are..you guys...?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"I guess I'm a parrot then..." I mumbled, standing up. "Lets find the others"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"Alright. Let's go!" He said, still carrying the stapler. Spotting the little girl who he had threatened to turn into a anatomical statue, he attempted to staple her eye with the stapler, before running after Angel, searching for the others.
(Do you want to be the little girl who got her eye stapled shut by a pirate cat person running around a hospital with a deadly stapler? I wanna see how she would react. )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

(Sure) The little girl screamed,"Mommy! Mommy! A pirate poked my eye with his hook!"

I turned around, glaring at Satoshi, hearing a high pitched scream.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"I'm innocent!" He said to Angel, pretending not to have stabbed the girl with a stapler, hiding the bloody stapler.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

I summoned my scythe, a grin on my face. "Keep being a naughty kitty and I'll make sure your blind in both eyes" I hissed, getting close to his face, carving a small line on his cheek with my scythe.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

( how should I react to this...? Also where are you guys?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

(A hospital)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

(ok) Ugh... Where is that god damn- Oh...! There it is! Gotta find some bandages. Minako runs into the Hospital with a sound...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

Satoshi smiled as blood began to drip from his cheek. He giggled, enjoying the pain, even if it was only slight, barely painful. "I'm not a naughty kitten! I didn't staple that persons eye together!" He said, still hiding the stapler.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

What the hell..? Minako hearing whats happening. She runs up the stairs trying to find out what's happening. What the **** happening...?

(Ok what's going on? Also what characters were from Life Now is here and SATOSHI IS BAE)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"I know you're hiding something from me..." I murmured, making the cut deeper, now pressing up against him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

What the..! Who are these people! Minako whispers, should i use...him?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

Stopping, I turned my head, looking at a girl down the hall, her arm injured.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Skeee! I'm sorry! Please don't kill me! Holding her hands together. I will do anything just don't kill me!


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

I slowly walked over to her, appearing to be an inch or two shorter than her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

More blood spurted out of the cut. He stared at the person down the hall, pulling out his katanas. "What if its an evil enemy attack murderer!?" He said to Angel.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Please don't! *sees satoshi* Sat-Satoshi...?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"Are you the person I tried to murder with an awesome cape?" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"Who are you?" I asked, Satoshi's blood dripping off my scythe.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

My name is Minako Arisato. Who are you? Minako asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"How do you know Satoshi?" I asked, ignoring her question.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Um... I knew him from somebody. None of your business.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"It is all of my business" I hissed


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"I tried to kill you and Riley. Remember?" He laughed, his eyes dripping with blood.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "I tried to kill you and Riley. Remember?" He laughed, his eyes dripping with blood.



Ugh... Satoshi what happened to you? In fact what are you!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"I'm a cat. That's what I am." He said, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

I slowly backed up to stand next to Satoshi, eyeing her knifes.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

****. I gotta use him. Minako grabs a gun from a pocket and points the gun at her head. She whispers Persona.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"What's she doing?" I whispered to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

"I have no idea..." He whispered back, pulling out his katanas, a blood red mist surrounding him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

I quietly edged behind him, getting out of the way.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

*pulls trigger* Ha...you fools. Hahahahah! What is this I see? Two morons? Of I won't fu**ing kill you! Hahaha... This is not heaven. This is hell. Persona that. Persona you. Persona use Whatever you do. I don't give a ****. Just to let you know. Don't fu** around me.

("Minako's Psycho Form")


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

Satoshi laughed, his eyes going red. "I don't think you'll kill me so easily..." He laughed, shooting a huge jet of blood at the person, following up with a stab. "Die, you pathetic worm!" He laughed. "Hell, eh? Well, you're about to go to the depths of it!" He yelled, still laughing.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah! Well..think again... *******. Minako grabs a Naginata out of her back and launches the weapon. Die you little..! Persona use- Ow... Minako lays on the ground hurt and wounded. Ow...*coughs blood*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

Satoshi attempted to place the katanas on her forehead, slowly adding more pressure, as they began to form cuts.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Please....stop. Just stop Satoshi. Don't you think this is enough? Just leave me.

(I see Satoshi is insane)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

Running up to Satoshi, I jumped on him, trying to get him to stop.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2015)

(gtg)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

"Quit it! I've already seen enough gore for today!" I shouted, trying to grab his katanas without getting injured myself. "Don't you make me rip my stitches again! If I even rip one, your eye isn't going to be the only staple-caused wound!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Satoshi stared at Angel. "Ok..." He said, letting go of his katanas. "I'm... sorry..." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I sighed, getting off him. "How's your eye?" I ask, looking up at his face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"Fine." He said, blood leaking from underneath the eyepatch. The blood was red with traces of black blood in it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"It doesn't look fine..." I replied, reaching for the eyepatch.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"It is fine..." He growled, attempting to stop her from taking off his eyepatch.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Let me see it" I growled, pushing his hand away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

He stood still. He just lifted up his eyepatch himself. It was a gory mess, with blood leaking out of it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Oh my gosh! A-are you okay? Does it hurt? Are you gonna die!?" I started panicking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"No. Don't worry, I won't die so easily." He laughed nervously, pulling the eyepatch down.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I looked up at him, my eyes full of concern. I gently traced my fingers along the edge of the patch. "Can you open your eye? It might be infected..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

He opened his eye, his eyelids ripped by the staple. The whites of his eyes were now the reds of his eyes, and his iris flickered between red, black and green.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I took a tiny step back. "H-have you even looked at that?" I shuttered, shocked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"Nope." Satoshi said, going cross-eyed, attempting to stare at it. "What does my eye look like.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"I can't describe it... We should find you a mirror or something..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"Why can't you describe my eye?" Satoshi said, attempting to find a mirror to look at his eye.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Here, look for yourself" I murmur, handing him a small mirror.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Satoshi stared at his eye, a bloody, gory mess, the red liquid with black traces pouring out of it. It was spurting out, covering the mirror in blood. He began to giggle, staring at his bleeding and destroyed eye. All by a stapler. Kids, don't play with staplers. 
(This is the closest I could find to what his eye looks like. It looks a lot worse than this, but this is all I could find.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

(Blarg!)

I turned away, unable to look at his eye.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Satoshi pulled his eyepatch over his eye, which had already been soaked in blood. He laughed. He held the stapler into the air, tapping it onto his eye, making a horrible noise. "Hahaha... I wonder how the person I stapled is doing about their own eye..." Satoshi laughed, referring to the little girl he had stabbed with a stapler and stapled her eye shut.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Y-you stapled someone's eye?!" I slowly started to back away from him, getting a little scared.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"Yes, you threatened to stab my other eye when I did it, remember?" He said. He was getting confused by his blood loss, so he started blurting out random things.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"I didn't say I was going to stab your eye... Just that thing in your... lower regions..." I mumbled, looking down.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"Gah! Why would you stab me there!?" He growled, a look of surprise in his eyes, causing the eye that was stapled to spurt out more blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"I-I don't know..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"We should take you to the doctor..." I murmur, grabbing his wrist.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Ninja'd.
"Ok..." He said. "Where's the doctor?" He asked Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Same place as before?" I started to pull him along, entering the same room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"I think we've tortured him enough." He laughed, but they went in anyway. "Hiii doctorrrrrr! My eye is bleeding and infected and full of maggots. Help." He said.
The doctor growled, putting some antiseptic on the eye, causing it to sting. He did nothing else. He had to deal with these patients so much today, so he couldn't take it anymore. He growled. "There. Done."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"No. It is not done! You fix his eye, or by the name of Satan, I will crush your soul into a thousand peices!" I shouted, holding my scythe up, ready to attack.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"I can't do any more for his eye. Perhaps if you stopped playing with skin staplers like psychopaths, your wound wouldn't be stapled to bloody death, and his eye wouldn't be that." The doctor growled. "I stopped it from being infected, if you want the eye fixed, I'm a doctor. I can fix it, but it's not my job to replace the eye. That's for a surgeon..." He growled, staring at the scythe nervously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Then get us a surgeon!" I held the blade at his neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"I. Can't... go ask the receptionist..." He growled, the cold metal blade on his neck, causing it to itch. He resisted the urge to move in fear of being stabbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Well, I'm not letting you go until you get us a surgeon. Right now" I growled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"I wanna keep this eye..." Satoshi said quietly.
The doctor growled. "I can't! Ask the receptionist!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Swinging my scythe around, I hit the doctor in the back of the head with my scythe's handle. "You want to be blind in one eye forever?" I asked Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"But my eye is special... blood magic and stuff." He growled. The doctor collapsed as he was hit with the scythe. "I need it. Reasons." He muttered quietly, staring at his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Can we at least get your eyelids fixed? It's going to be hard to blink if we don't"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"I can blink. The staple fell off..." He said, taking a bloody staple out of his pocket. He just really didn't want eye surgery. His eye was important, and they didn't have cat eyes, so he attempted to change the subject. "Can we go look and see if the other person I stapled in the eye is doing!" He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Who exactly did you staple, Satoshi?" I nudged the doctor with my foot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"The little girl? You know, the one you got sweets for?" He said, pointing to the vending machine.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"You hurt that adorable little creature?" My voice was full of anger. "I believe you just ruffled my feathers, Satoshi." I slowly turned around, a strange grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"What?" Satoshi looked at her, confused. He brandished the stapler into the air. "Awww, what did I do?" He laughed, picking up a pair of scissors.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"You know what you did was wrong..." I started to move towards him, my scythe raised.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

"What do you mean? It was fun..." He laughed, snipping the air with his scissors he got off of the unconscious doctor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I quickly swung my scythe, knocking the scissors out of his hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

He dodged the scythe, laughing. He attempted to stab her in the eye with the scissors.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Ducking down, I avoided the scissors. I tried to kick his legs.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

As he was slapped, he dropped the scissors. He picked it up in his tail, growling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Leaping under him, I attempted to pull his tail.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

He threw the scissors in the air with his tail, avoiding the attack. He grabbed the scissors and attempted to stab Angel in the eye.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Leaning to the side, I just missed the scissors, feeling his tail on my neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Satoshi attempted to wrap his tail around Angels neck, blood dripping out of his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 27, 2015)

"Ack!" I felt his tail wrap tightly around my neck, unable to breath. Dropping my scythe, I tried to pry his tail from my neck, before passing out from lack of air. I could feel my body go limp, now at his mercy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Laughing, Satoshi attempted to stab Angel with the scissors, before pausing. "..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I stopped trying to breath, feeling as if my lungs were about to burst.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"A...are... you ok...?" He said, dropping the scissors. "Ahahahaha... I... sorry..." He said. _Please, don't be dead, don't be dead, don't be dead!_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I started to weakly attempt to unwrap his tail from my neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

He slowly unwrapped his tail, still whimpering in a cat-like way. "What... did I do...?" He asked, bloody tears streaming down his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

Taking a huge breath of air, I slowly opened my blue eyes, still feeling dizzy and lightheaded. I felt his hot tears dripping onto my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Satoshi stared at Angel. Blood dripped out of his eyes. "Waaaaahhh..." He burst into tears. "I'msorryI'msorryI'msorry!" He yelled, holding the scissors against his other eye.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

Reaching up, I took the scissors. Quickly throwing them away. "Crybaby..." I murmured, slightly grinning.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

He smiled as he saw that Angel was fine. "I'm not a crybaby..." He smiled. "I'm so glad that you're ok!" He said happily, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Then why are you crying?" I asked, now smiling. I started to wipe his tears off his face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(creeper, join us already!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"I-I don't usually cry..." He smiled, as he slowly stopped crying. "I'm sorry..." He said, holding back more tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"You cry at least once a day..." I murmured, petting his cat ears.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"What the hell are they doing that's taking so long?" Willow thought out loud. "We've been waiting in here for donkeys..." 
Marie looked around the waiting room, then stood up. "Come on, let's go find them," She said, leaving the waiting room. Willow had no choice but to follow, and the two girls walked around the hospital, trying to work out which room Satoshi and Angel went into.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"Oh yeah? Prove it!" He smiled, still holding the scissors, stained with blood and tears. Which was blood, so it was just a horrible red mess of blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

(Pretty sure we're in the room with blood leading towards it XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I don't know how to prove it." I slowly sat up, extremely dizzy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"See? I rarely cry!" He laughed, still playing with the scissors. "It just drips out of my eyes a lot..." He growled, watching the scissors reflect the light.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"That's called crying" I laughed. Seeing the scissors, I slowly inched away.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"Try in there," Willow told Marie, pointing to a door near a rather suspicious trail of blood. "I doubt there'd be many o the  people trailing blood around, it's supposed to be a sterile environment."
Marie walked up to the door, opened it and cautiously poked her head around it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"Well it's blood! I-It just pours outta my eyes sometimes..." He murmured. Watching her back away at the sight of his scissors, he stopped playing with them, but still held it in his hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I quickly turned around to see Marie and Willow. "Took you long enough to get here!" I snapped.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"Hey, we've been waiting in the waiting room for you guys for God knows how long, you're the ones taking forever!" Willow retaliated, as she and Marie actually walked inside.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

He turned around as Angel spoke to someone. He noticed the two looking through the door, and he waved, holding the scissors. "Hey guys." He said.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"...What have you been doing? Did you injure yourselves more?" Marie asked, eyeing the scissors.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Yes" I simply reply.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"N-no!" He growled, putting away the scissors quickly, stuffing it into his pocket. "Don't say I suffocated and tried to stab Angel because I stapled  the little girls eye shut so she got a scythe and and and... just because I have scissors in my hand!" He growled, an offended look on his face, his tail swishing angrily, even though he had done all of those things.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"We didn't say any of that, you basically just admitted it all," Willow muttered.

"You stapled a little girl's eye shut?! That's awful! Why would you do that?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"He also broke my arm and nearly stapled me to death. I also had to get stitches three times now."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"I didn't! Because it was fun..." He laughed, staring at the bloody stapler,. "GAAAH! I-I mean I didn't! Why would I do that!? Hahahaha..." He said, the stapler covered in bits of ripped up and shredded eye, like strange gooey blood.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"If you're done injuring other people and yourselves, are we anywhere near being ready to leave yet? Hospitals are too boring..." Willow said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I attempted to slap his face, not caring if I hit his bad eye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Dunno. We need the doctor to remove the stitches and the steel rod in my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Being slapped, it hit his gory mess of an eye, covering Angels hand in disgusting, half-rotting flesh. His eye, red and bleeding, twitched. He laughed, feeling the pain. "Aww... why'd you do that?" He laughed, holding the stapler.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"G-get that thing away from me!" I shouted, backing up even more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"Why?" He asked, crawling up to Angel, wielding the stapler. It made strange clicking noises, his eyes going red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I continued backing up, eventually ending up in a corner. "S-snap out of it, S-Satoshi!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 28, 2015)

"Satoshi, there's been enough injury around here to last a lifetime, put the stapler down and chill out..." Marie said, as he advanced towards Angel.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Ignoring her, he attempted to staple the already staple-covered wound, an insane grin plastered across his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Stop! Stop! I tried to push Satoshi away, tears forming in my eyes as he stapled me again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

He laughed, staring at the wound, excited. He attempted to staple her eye shut, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Stop it!" I started sobbing


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Satoshi stopped as Angel started crying. "I... why... happen... ughhh..." He growled, collapsing onto the floor, also crying, colouring the white floors red with blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I continued to cry, trying to get as far as possible from Satoshi, now trembling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

Satoshi couldn't speak, half-drowning in his bloody tears. His eyes flickering between colours, before returning to green. The tears dripped into his mouth, the bloody tears tasting sweet, and a bit like metal. "Waaahhh..." He sobbed, coughing out blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

Whimpering, I slowly took out the staples, holding up a wing between me and Satoshi in case he attacks again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As I took out the staples, I started to bleed where Satoshi stapled me.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

(You there, Cherry?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

(Yes, I'm online.)
"I'm... sorry..." Satoshi cried, staring at the stapler wounds, his eyes red from crying. He lay there in his bloody tears, sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"I-it's fine... You didn't mean to hurt me" I replied in a soothing voice, covering up the wound with some gauze.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"But you're hurt..." He said, staring at the wound, tears still streaming down his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"I said it's fine. Lets just leave it at that, okay?" I said, tying off the gauze.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"Ok..." He whispered, although he still worried about the wound. His tail slowly swished from left to right, staring at the stapler oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

Seeing him staring at the stapler, I quickly grabbed it. "Don't even think about laying a finger on this. If you do, I'll use it against you, and we both know where I'll be aiming, Satoshi."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"W-why there!?" He growled, attempting to take the stapler. "But it's my stapler!" He complained like a child.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Mine now♪" I grinned, keeping the stapler behind my back, covering it with my wings. "And I don't plan to give it up anytime soon."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

"Give it back!" He yelled, attempting to teleport behind the wings and grab the stapler.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"No!" I shouted, feeling him teleport behind me. I quickly sprung out my wings, hoping to hit him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2015)

The wings hit him, causing him to stagger backwards. He attempted to grab the stapler by teleporting onto Angels head and grabbing the stapler.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 28, 2015)

"Owowow! Get off me!" I shouted as he landed on my head, tightly holding the stapler.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

"I will... if you give me my stapler!" Satoshi growled, still attempting to steal the stapler, his cat claws extended, covered in his own blood


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

"No! You're going to attack me again if I do!" I shouted.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

"I won't!" He growls, still attempting to grab the stapler, blood dripping all over the stapler.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

"Prove it! I've been injured 12 times because of you. 13 is an unlucky number... I don't want to die on the 13th Satoshi... I don't want anyone to die because of us..." I sobbed, no longer trying to get him off me,  my grip on the stapler loosening.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

"Oh yeah? Count those 12 times I tried to kill you!" He said, still attempting to grab the stapler. "Staple, staple, stapleeeee!" He laughed in a horribly strange way, blood still pouring out of his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

"Fine. When you shot me from the sky, made me fall from a tree, teleported, opened my cut, stabbed me, broke my arm, attacked me 3 times in this room, drained my blood, choke me, and ripped my stitches."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

"Oh... umm..." He said, still attempting to take the stapler. "Well... teleporting didn't hurt you!" He growled, his eyes flickering black as he attempted to grab the stapler again, black blood dripping out of his palms, and the symbol on the back of his hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

"It almost ripped my wings off..." I murmured, still crying, now covered in his blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

"Huh?" He said, still trying to grab the stapler. "Well I didn't know!" He growled, staring at her wings for a while, wildly grabbing at the air, attempting to get the stapler while staring at her wings, a look of concern on his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

I slowly let go of the stapler, and bury my face in my arms, taking shuttering breaths, my wings twitching.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

Satoshi quickly put the stapler in his pocket, staring at Angel. He began to cry, red tears streaming down his face. _Ugh... I should've just shut up and not tried to take the stapler..._ He growls in his mind. "I-I'm... s-sorry..." He said, holding back another flood of tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

"It's fine..." I continue to cry, my wings still twitching. "You can get off me now." I say, my voice muffled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

He quickly teleported off of Angel, still staring at her. "Are you sure you're fine?" He asked, making sure to keep the stapler away from her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 29, 2015)

"Y-yes..." I lied, my wings still twitching. I slowly placed a wing on his lap, my face still buried in my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

Staring at the wing, he watched it twitch. "Should we go find the others?" He asked, not wanting to hurt Angel with the stapler again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Yeah." I slowly got up, my head turned away from Satoshi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Why didn't you stab my eye? You had several chances, and when you were close to doing so, you just stopped. Why?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"Because... well..." He smiled. "Why would I? I don't want to hurt you that badly..." He said, removing the staple from his eye, the red gory mess blinking a little, the other eye blinking too, but happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"I don't get it. Why wouldn't you hurt me badly?" I was now starting at the ground, not noticing him taking the staple out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"Because." He said, not saying anything else. "Tell me why I would hurt you... not including my bloodlust and all that stuff."  He said, quickly adding on the last part of the sentence.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"I don't know..." I quickly turned around, a joyful grin on my face. "Maybe it's love holding you back!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"Whaaaaaaat!?" He yelled, going bright red. "W-why w-would you think t-that?" He stuttered, attempting to shield his red face, silently waiting for it to go back to the normal colour, blushing even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Aww. Don't deny it! I know you feel the same about me as much as I love you back!" I quickly embraced him in a hug, a huge smile plastered across my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

He went even redder as he was hugged. "W-what do you mean? I-I don't know w-what you're talking about!" He said, trying his best to hide it, going redder than blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

I looked up at him, still smiling. "I love you, Satoshi."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

He went even redder than he already was again, so he was insanely red. He attempted to speak, but all that came out were a few noises. "I... l... heheh... umm... I..." He said, his eyes doing something they had never done. They began to glow green happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Um... Do you love me back?" I murmured, my cheeks getting red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

Watching her go red make him go even redder. If he went any redder, his face would probably explode. "Y-yes..." He whispered quietly. His tail swished slowly, his jet black hair covering his eyes, bloody tears ran down his face, which was barely red compared to his red face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"I'm so happy..." I whispered, getting very close to his face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"So am I..." He smiled, tears still flowing out of his face, his eyes glowing green in happiness.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Why are you crying then?" I questioned.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"Oi, ever heard of tears of joy?" He giggled, wiping away the tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"No, I haven't." I murmur, still close to his face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"Oh..." He said. He stared at Angel, who was very close to his face. He went a little red. "Well, it's like crying, but... with happiness, I guess."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Oh..." I slowly attempted to kiss him, my cheeks getting redder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

As he was kissed, his face went even redder than it was a few minutes ago, his eyes widening. His tears of blood began to stop as he smiled, his tail swishing excitedly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

I started to hug him even harder as I kissed him, now wrapping my wings around him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

As he was hugged, he went a little redder. He was redder than a blood-covered tomato on fire. So, very, very red. The wings felt strange to him, yet soft.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

I attempted to kiss him harder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

He went even redder, redder than red itself. He attempted to stop himself from blushing, but failed completely. His tail continued swishing excitedly, his eyes still a happy bright green instead of the sadistic and depressed look in his eye when they were black or red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

I reluctantly stopped, leaning back. "Y-your eyes are glowing..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"It's ok. They're glowing green because I'm happy." He smiled. "Don't worry, I won't murder you unless they glow red or black..." He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"That's good." I sighed in relief. I gently placed my fingers around his bad eye.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

Satoshi felt a sharp, awful pain in his eye as it was touched, meowing and wincing in pain. "Ow..." He said, the red eye pouring out a constant flow of red blood with black traces.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry..." I whimpered, leaning closer I stared at his eye in shock. "It looks like it's healing..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

"Yaay, it's healing! Now I will be able to see again..." He smiled, saying the second sentence jokingly. He doubted he'd be able to see with that eye... damn stapler. All over the cats bloodlust, he got his eye annihilated into oblivion.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Maybe I can speed up the healing..." I murmur, picking up my scythe.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

Staring at the scythe oddly, he asked. "Are you going to stab me in the eye?", staring at the tip of the scythe. His red eye was staring at the corner of his eye again, as if it had gone lazy, but it was just the stab wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Yep. Should be painless I think." I start to aim my scythe.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

Giggling, he stared up at the scythe, ready to be stabbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

I quickly stabbed his eye, my eyes a golden color "Leh htc joul ze wjee wkop htij xeahtic walf... I xepinijt htc main!" I shouted, speaking the weird language again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

Blood began to spurt out of his eye, going all across the floor, colouring the white floor of the hospital room red. It began to heal, his eye briefly going gold, the rotting flesh and bleeding, gory mess of an eye healing, briefly flickering to black, red and then green again. Blood stopped spurting out of his eye, but the blood remaining in his face was still visible. "Thanks..." He smiled happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

"Welcome." I reply, my eyes fading back to blue.

(The language is the English alphabet, all the letters reversed, except for the vowels, l, n, and q.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

(Attempts to decipher messages... I fail miserably.)
He sat there, getting used to having vision in both eyes. "Wow..." He said, looking at the large bloodstains on the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 30, 2015)

(Search Entean in Google. Easy to find.)
"Are you okay? Did I make it worse?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Y-yeah... you made it better. Thanks..." He smiled. He stared at the bloodstains that had poured out of his eye.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"You bleed so much, Satoshi..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Well, I can't help bleeding." Satoshi laughed, still attempting to get used to his eye.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Keep bleeding, you'll be covered it it 24/7" I joked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Huh? I am covered in blood all the time." He laughed, blood spilling out of his mouth as he bit his tongue, his cat teeth causing a bigger wound than it would normally.  He pointed at it, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Quit it!" I gently pulled his tail.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Ow!" He laughed, his tail slapping her in the face painlessly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I playfully hit his face with a wing, giggling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

Smiling, he hit Angel in the face with his tail again softly, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

Flying up a few feet, I tackled Satoshi's head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He fell over, laughing. "Hey!" He grinned. "You'll destroy my eye again." He said, giggling, pointing to his emerald green eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I can't. My magic should protect it for a few days." I started to gently tug his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Oh. Thanks!" He smiled, purring like a kitten as his ears were tugged.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Looks like I found your sweet spot..." I giggled, continuing to play with his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Hahaha..." He laughed, his tail wagging excitedly, still purring.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Bet you'll never find mine. But I'll give you a hint..." I murmured, pressing a wing infront of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"This is easy." He smiled, stroking her wing. "That's an obvious hint." He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Not exactly. It's on my wings, but it's harder to find." I murmured, now petting his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Oh." He said quietly, searching for the spot on her wings. He meowed and purred happily as his ears were petted.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

(The base of the wings)
I continued to stroke his ears with one hand, using the other to pet his tail.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Is it here?" He asked, stroking the base of her wings, his tail twitching excitedly as it was petted.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

A small gasp escaped my lips. I felt myself tense up, my wings slightly twitching as the bases were stroked. "Y-yep..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He smiled, continuing to stroke the base of her wings. He meowed, as if he briefly forgot how to speak English.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I continued to pet him, no longer tense, occasionally gasping a bit if he rubbed the spot where my feathers start to form.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He smiled as he was petted, his ears twitching happily, purring.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"So, do all cats hunt smaller animals? Or is that just you?" I whispered into his ear, smiling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"What?" He asked, confused by the question. She hadn't seen him hunt, so he was confused, staring at her oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Do you even hunt?" I asked, looking up at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Yes." He nodded. "Where did you think I got all those intestines and tongues from?" He said, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I don't know. A portal or something?" I asked, pausing. "What tastes better: mouse or bird?" I asked with a smirk.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"I don't know!" He replied after a short pause, pulling out a pile of guts from his pocket. "It's hard to choose..."  He said, giggling to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Think. Which one is better?" I questioned, ignoring the intestines.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Umm... er... wha..." He said, having trouble deciding. "I don't know! Help me!" He yelled, his ears twitching in a strange state of confusion.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Take a taste of me, and compare it to that of a mouse." I said, holding out my arm, a serious look on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

Staring at her oddly, he nodded, his eyes glowing in a strange sadistic way. He bared his sharp, bloody cat teeth and bit a small chunk of her arm, attempting to suck the blood out of it, his tail wagging excitedly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I bit my lip hard, trying not to move as he bit me, feeling him suck my blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He attempted to rip off the piece of arm he had bit, giggling under his breath.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel my blood run cold. Looking down at him, I notice him trying to rip off some flesh. "Quit it! Quit it! Um bad kitty! Bad!" I shout, not pulling away, afraid that would only make it worse.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He stopped briefly when she shouted, only to continue, but slower, attempting to make it harder to notice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Stop, you little shark!" I continued to yell, trying to ignore the pain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He slowly pulled his teeth out. "I'm a cat, not a shark..." He growled, staring at the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Well you act like one!" I growled, glaring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"That's mean!" He growled back, attempting to sneakily put his teeth into the wound again.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 31, 2015)

(What's happened since I've been gone?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I can see you biting me." I said flatly, not taking my eyes off him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

(They went to a hospital and stapled a little girls eye shut.)
"No you don't." He murmured, attempting to bite off part of her arm again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

(Angel and Satoshi are in love <3 )

"Yes I do!" I shouted, attempting to pull my arm away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"No you don't!" He repeated, still attempting to eat her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I tried to pry his jaws from my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

His teeth stayed stuck in Angels arm, still attempting to chew it off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I don't mind you sucking my blood, but this is going too far!" I continued to struggle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"But you told me to see what bird tastes like..." He said, still attempting to bite off a piece of her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I said 'taste'! Not 'bite'!" I continued to struggle against him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He stared at Angel, not biting anymore, but still keeping his teeth in the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I glared at him, an angry look on my face. "If you want to eat me, at least have the mercy to kill me first!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"But I can't kill you!" He said, his teeth still stuck in Angels arm. He stared back at Angel, half-drowning in her blood he was drinking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Why not? Do I taste to good to die?" I asked, a small grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Umm... m-maybe..." He murmured, still attempting to slowly nibble a piece of her arm off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Well if that's the case, I wouldn't last very long. I'm mainly skin and bones." I say, closing my eyes, not noticing him nibbling my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

Still nibbling her arm, he said "Well I still wanna eat you..."  He smiled, occasionally drinking more blood out of the wound in her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I'm only going to last a day then. Might as well call me a pet, get me plump, then eat me." I chuckled, still not noticing him biting my arm again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"I don't have the key for that collar, though. How would I make you my pet?" He laughed, biting the wound slightly harder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

I silently pulled the key out of his pocket, my eyes still closed. Feeling him bite me, "Quit biting! I'm only letting you at my blood, not flesh!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

He stopped biting as he was noticed. "Why not?" He asked, blood dripping out of his mouth, staring at Angel oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I can't grow back huge chunks of flesh." I replied, placing the key on the ground next to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

Reluctantly, he drew his teeth out of the wound, licking the blood off his teeth, cutting his tongue. "Eheheh... I got a little carried away with trying to eat your arm..." He laughed to himself quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"You don't say." I grumbled, bandaging my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"I'm sorry!" He laughed, staring at the bandaged wound. "Your blood is awesome..." He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"I can tell..." I murmured, picking up the key, I handed it to him. "You can hold onto this if you want."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Cool." He said, staring at the key, blood dripping all over it. He placed it in his pocket, with his important stuff, which was mainly gore. "Umm... what now?" He asked, staring at Angel oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Dunno. I think I should get the rod out of my arm soon, then we could try to find the place from which you guys came to the Synaps from"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"If they take it out, your arm will break. Bone is only connected by the rod." He said, poking her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Well I can move my arm, so I think it should be fine." I murmured


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Because of the steel rod." He said. "It's a replacement for a bone for a while." He said, staring at the place the rod was.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Well it's heavy and I don't like it..." I grumbled, sitting on the edge of the hospital bed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"You've had it for ages, have you not got used to it?" He asked, pulling out a pair of scissors. "I can cut it open and take it out if you really want it out..." He said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 31, 2015)

"Yes!" I said eagerly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

"Ok!" He said quickly, raising the scissors high into the air, the blood-covered tip gleaming in the light.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Wait... shouldn't we have the doctor do it?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Unconscious." He said, pointing to the doctor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Getting up, I gently nudged the doctor with a wing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

The doctor didn't wake, still unconscious. As he was poked, he murmured quietly, still holding medical supplies.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Sitting down next to him, I started to violently shake him. "Wake up already!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

The doctor wakes, murmuring quietly. "Huh...?" He muttered, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Took you long enough to wake up..." I grumbled, staring down at him. "I want the rod out."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Your bone isn't healed yet..." He growled, annoyed at the person. Satoshi watched them, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"My bones heal faster than a human's bone. I demand you take it out now!" I growled, picking up my now bloody scythe.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Sighing, the doctor ripped open her arm and yanked out the rod. "There." He growled, quickly stitching the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Thank you, man servant." I said smugly, moving my arm and fingers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I'm not your servant." The doctor growled, sitting in a chair. "You alright?" Satoshi asked Angel, staring at her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yes, it feels much better now." I reply to Satoshi. Standing up, I turn to the doctor, spreading out my wings. "I have the right to call you my servant! You are only a lowly human!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Bleh." The doctor growled, opening the door for the two, before sitting back on his chair. "There." He said, falling asleep in the chair, waiting for his next patient.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Freedom!" I shouted, bolting towards the door, grabbing Satoshi's wrist.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Satoshi was pulled out of the room by Angel, smiling. "Soo... what now?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"I want to see the place you guys came from." I replied, flying up onto Satoshi's back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Ok. I'll teleport there." He said, getting ready to teleport as a blood-red mist surrounded him, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I quickly grabbed onto him, tucking in my wings tightly, my eyes squeezed shut.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

He teleported, appearing in an alley, with a corpse, rotting away. It was impossible to tell who it was, or what gender it was, blood and maggots pouring out of its eyes and mouth, rotting skin, revealing darkening and also decomposing flesh and muscle. Flies had laid eggs in her ears and in the mixture of blood and maggots in her eyes and mouth, the flies buzzing around. A large hole was in her chest and stomach, revealing her intestines and even that certain thing. She held a knife in her hand, stained with her own blood. Half of her face seemed to be stabbed over and over until it was mashed into a mashed potato of blood. Tears were frozen to her rotting, grey skin on her face, or at least what was left of her skin. Her tongue had swelled, and she had bit a large piece of it off, the flies also laying eggs on that. Moths were also doing what moths do. It was Jason's sister.
(I can get a picture of what it sort of looks like?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Seeing the gore, I whimpered, pressing my face into Satoshi's chest. 
(Sure. BTW, where's Jason?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Creeper, join us?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 1, 2015)

(Hi  idk how I can jump in, where are you guys? Just a random alley?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

(Institute. How about your peeps teleported with Satoshi and Angel?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 1, 2015)

(Okay, sure.)

Marie spotted the rotting corpse as she and Willow appeared, having been teleported with the others. "Eww..." She muttered, hiding behind Willow so that she couldn't see the Gore.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Closest I could find to Jason's sister. (THIS IS A WRONG ENDING TO THE GAME FOR CHAPTER 2 I THINK I FORGOT I DON'T KNOW, THIS ISN'T CANON AGGHHHHH)







Satoshi stared at the gore, laughing, his eyes going red. Jason stared at the corpse, his eyes widening, not moving at all. "Ahahahahahah.... hi, sis..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Hearing their crazed laughter, I attempted to fly up out of the alley.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I see one of Jason's blood balloons in that picture XD )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 1, 2015)

"...Can we leave..?" Marie asked quietly. She couldn't stand the gore, it made her feel ill. Without waiting for anyone  to answer, she walked out of the alleyway though an entrance to it, and Willow followed close behind.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason stared at the corpse, before collapsing into it, sobbing. "Sister!" He howled, his face buried in the corpses chest, maggots and worms crawling all over him. "Sis...ter...." He sobbed, and after a short pause, he screamed. "UWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I sat down next to Jason. "I could try to bring her back if you want..." I murmured quietly to Jason, not looking at the gore. "But it may not work..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason didn't reply, just hugging the corpse, slowly pushing the knife up to his neck. "I hate you... I hate you... I hate you..." He whispered to himself, hearing his sisters voice say the same words.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Stop... I'm going to try to bring her back. It's not to late." I murmured to Jason, attempting to move the knife away from his neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason ignored her, crying, the tears going red upon touching the gore. Satoshi laughed under his breath, watching Jason. Tears fell on the knife, reflecting his face onto it. He pushed the tip in, only causing a small wound, but blood pouring out of it. He attempted to push the knife further into his neck.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

'Dammit' I thought to myself. "Marie, Willow! Can you hold him down?" I asked, ignoring Satoshi's laughter. I struggled to pull the knife away from Jason, cutting myself in the process.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason kept hold of the knife, his face still buried in the corpse. "S-stop..." He said, half-drowning in blood and tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"No. I can bring her back for you, and I'm willing to cheat death." I growled, still trying to grab the knife.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Revive... her... then..." He said, pushing the knife further, not letting go of the knife.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Nodding, I stood up, my scythe raised. "In edytanve wok tek lojh joul, I jell mc joul ho hte zeakek ow pc rec!" I chanted, placing the tip of my blade in her heart. I remained frozen as her intestines and flesh grew back, the bugs disappearing. I felt the back of my neck heat up as the symbols on my collar change.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Her corpse was no longer rotten, but she didn't come back to life. Her skin was still cold. Jason's blood was running all over her, his face still buried in her chest, sobbing. "Sister... I..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I fell to my knees, my breathing fast, my skin slightly pale. "I-I'm sorry..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I-I-It's ok..." He barely managed to say, hugging his sister tighter. "Sister... sister... sister... sister..." He repeated, pushing the knife slightly further in every time he said that word.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Jason... Stop it..." I murmured, scooting next to him. The symbols on my collar were now in english, visible to Satoshi now.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Satoshi read the words on the collar, remembering how she told him what it said before. He stared at Jason, who was still sobbing, not saying anything, not hearing anything.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

(Instead of 'Proporty of Shadow', it's now 'Proporty of Satoshi')

I started to gently rub Jason's back. "Don't kill yourself..." I softly murmured to Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

He stared at the message again. _Am... I seeing things?_
Still not responding, Jason pushed the knife a little further, still crying.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Jason, please stop... She wouldn't want you like this." I whispered, not noticing Satoshi staring at the collar.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yes she would... she hates me..." Jason sobbed, letting the knife drip blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"No she does not. I bet she loved you alot."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"You... know... nothing..." He growled, letting the knife slip downwards, cutting his throat a little.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I remained silent for a few minutes. "You're right... I know nothing..." I murmured, staring at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason stared at the blood and tear covered knife, still furthering it into his flesh, the pain burning.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I turned around to face Satoshi. "Can you make him stop, Sha-Satoshi?" I asked, almost calling him Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Umm... I could rip up his sisters corpse, so he gets angry and cries himself unconscious?" He suggested, his eyes briefly flashing red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"W-what?! No way!" I weakly get up, having all my power drained makes me dizzy. I attempt to swing the end of my scythe at Jason's head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason was hit by the scythe, causing blood to spurt out of his head as he was hit with the blunt end. He was knocked unconscious, the force of the scythe knocking him into his sisters chest. "Good idea." He smiled at Angel. "Who thinks blood balloons look like that now...?" He muttered, staring at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Leaning on my scythe, I stared down at Jason. "What should we do with him?" I asked Satoshi, still staring down at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Saaoshi picked up Jason and his Jasons sisters corpse, keeping them in their original position. "Carry them somewhere." He said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Where?" I asked, picking up Jason's knife.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Don't know..." Satoshi said, staring at Jason and his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Does he have a house or something? We could bring him there."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I don't know." He said, looking around, seeing if there was a house they could put him in.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Do you remember where you first met him?" I questioned, staring up at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"In an alley watching him cry over his sister?" Satoshi said, still staring at the collar.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Oh... Was it this alley?" I asked, looking at the ground as I saw him staring at the collar.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yes." Satoshi said, still looking at the collar.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Um think he lived there?" I ask, pointing to a large building that looked like an institute, zipping up my jacket, hiding the collar.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"No idea. Wanna go look?" He asked, still staring at the place the collar was before she zipped up the jacket.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Sure." I glanced at Satoshi for a second, before walking through the alley.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Following Angel, Satoshi stared at the institute-like building. "Wow..." He muttered quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Wow..." I echoed. I stared at the large building in awe, my mind blank.

(Is the institute in good or bad shape?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

(Imagine.)
"So... where do we put them?" He asked, staring at the old building.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

(So it's in bad shape?)
"Inside I guess... Do you want me to carry one of them?" I offered, indicating to Jason and his sister.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

(Yeah.)
"Nah. I'll carry them." He said, walking into the building, putting them both on the couch. Jason murmured in his sleep, hugging his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Following him inside, I looked around. "I'm going to look around. Wanna come?" I asked Satishi. Forgetting about my collar, I unzipped my jacket a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Sure." He said, still staring at the collar. He tried to get closer to the collar, but remembered that last time he got blood over it, he was horribly insulted.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I started to silently walk down the dim hallways, exploring every room and closet. "Tell me if you find anything useful here." I said, walking ahead a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Alright." He said, searching around for stuff. He walked into Jason's room, looking in his cupboard for stuff. He was greeted by Jason's sisters stuff. Going red, he instantly closed the cupboard door. He looked around a bit, his movements slightly more cautious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Walking into what used to be a nurse's office, I started collecting medical supplies. "Why's your face red?" I ask, walking into Jason's room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"J-Jason stole a-all his s-sisters stuff and put it in his cupboard..." He growled, his face going even redder as he spoke, facing away from the cupboard.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"What's so bad about that?" I asked, about to open the cupboard.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I-It's perverted! He probably stole it to play with it!" He growled, pointing to the cupboard, staring at all the stuff.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Peeking into the cupboard, I instantly slammed it shut. "Yep, he's a perverted creep..." I mumbled, my face red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Well, we'll confront him about it later." He said. "Hmmm, if he's a creep, I wonder what he's doing with his sister..." He giggled under his breath jokingly. He didn't randomly assume people were that perverted just by finding that persons sisters clothes in their cupboard.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Walking over to a window, I cracked it open, my back to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"What are you looking at?" He asked, attempting to see out of the window too. "Something out there?" He said, the sun shining on the door, which had a small amount of paint peeling off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Checking if the moon is full. If we can preserve Jason's sister, I'll have another chance to bring her back." I murmured, scooting over to make room for him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Ok. Well, is it?" He said, scanning the sky, attempting to see the moon. "Can't see it... maybe it's a new moon." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Leaning out the window, I looked up at the sky. "It looks like a few more days..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Ah. Should we go see Jason?" He asked, staring at the stairs.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yeah..." I yawn, walking towards the hallway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Satoshi walked down the stairs, staring at Jason, who had woken up, still hugging his siser. "Hi..." He muttered. "What... did you do...?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"We went through your cupboard of creepy, perverted items." I replied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"GAAAAH! H-how did you find that!? I-I- How!? I'm not a creepy pervert!" He yelled, his eyes widened, hugging his sister tighter. A spirit sat in the corner, giggling at the conversation.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yes you a-" I was cut off by the giggles. Going wide eyed, I quickly flew up, pushing a celing tile away as I climbed into the small space above. "Oh gosh... I'm going to be murdered by ghosts..." I whimpered, peeking down at the couch.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Looks like when you said I thought the blood balloons looked like that, you were thinking of your sisters breasts..." Satoshi laughed. "Yo-" He was interrupted by giggles, as the ghost slowly disappeared. "Where did it go!? What was that!?" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"They're coming for me... I'm going to die..." I whimpered, curling up into a ball, trembling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"What?" He said, confused, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"I thought my punishment for trying to cheat death was giving Satoshi my soul... But now it's ghosts! Why ghosts?!" I wailed, not hearing Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Sister..." Jason murmured in the general direction of where the ghost was, still hugging the corpse.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"She's going to kill me! WAHHH!" I started crying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Who's doing what!? What's what!? What's even happening!?" Satoshi yelled, rolling around the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Lucifer is coming to get me... He's going to kill us all..." I whimpered, now trembling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"You're too confusing..." He growled. "Who's what?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Lucifer the devil! And I'm sorry!" I wailed, still up in the celing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Ummm..." The two said, watching her cry. "I think it's ok...?" Satoshi said, as nothing had happened yet.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Really?" I whimpered, glancing down through the hole.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yes." He said. Satoshi stared at the ceiling, and Jason was still very, very red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I jumped down, going nowhere close to the corner or Jason's sister.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Umm... what now?" The two asked. Satoshi shot blood at the ceiling as it danced, making it rain blood all over him. Jason watched, hugging his sister still. "Oh yeah. Other than that, we need a full moon."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I silently stood there, my collar glinting in the dim light.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Staring at the collar, Satoshi made a quiet murmuring noise. "Huh...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"What is it?" I asked, feeling a bit uneasy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Your collar..." He said, pointing to the words on the collar. "T-they..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"They what?" I asked, feeling the cool metal.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"It..." He said quietly. "Read it..." He said, tossing her the key.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Taking off the coller, I read the words. "Oh..." I mumbled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"W-why does it say that?" He asked, staring at the words, his eyes widened.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Well, I suppose it changed when I tried to revive Jason's sister... Strong magic always comes with a price..." I murmured, putting the collar back on. "Guesss this means I'll be calling you Master Satoshi from now on."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"W-what!? N-no!" He said, his eyes widening further. "H-how!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"I don't know how, Master Satoshi." I replied, handing the key back to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"S-stop calling me that!" He said, attempting to unlock the collar.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Would 'master' be more fitting for you?" I asked. Looking down, I watched him try to unlock the collar, the key no longer fitting.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Just call me my regular name!" He said, crying as the key no longer fit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Why are you crying, master?" I asked, ignoring his command.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Stop... it..." He said, attempting to tear the collar off, the cold metal freezing his hand, as if it was ice.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Ack!" I choked as he pulled on the collar. "Master, your choking me!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Stop calling me master..." He sobbed, letting go of the collar. "I'm not... your master..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"But you are..." I murmured, tracing the letters on the collar with my fingers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"It's wrong!" He yelled, staring at the collar. "Remember when I tried to read it and you thought I did stuff to your neck...? I'm not your master! It didn't say that before!" He said, bloody tears dripping down his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"It's different now because Shadow... is dead..." I whispered quietly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Huh!? How!? Either way, I'm not your master!" Satoshi yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Either way, I belong to you now." I murmured, sitting down on the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"W-what!? No!" He growled, staring at Angel. "Nononoooooo!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"It has to be this way, Satoshi. And until you truly learn to accept this, it will be this way." I muttered, staring at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I-I will never accept it! I'm not your master!" He yelled, bloody tears pouring out of his eyes as they went black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"I'm sorry... I don't have a choice. But if you really don't want this fate... You can always kill me..." I continued to stare at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I won't kill kill you! I..." He sobbed, staring at the collar, pressing his face against it. _It's not real... It's so cold..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I tensed up as he put his face to my collar. I started to rub his back as he cried into my neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

His back began to bleed as it was rubbed. He continued to sob. "Aaaaangeeelll...."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"It's okay... You can forget about this... Pretend it never happened..." I softly murmured, still stroking his back, dispite the blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Waaahh..." Satoshi continued to sob. Jason stared at the two, still hugging his sister tightly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"You big crybaby..." I murmured, a grin starting to form on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I... I'm not a crybaby..." He said, a small smile appearing on his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Then why are you crying?" I murmured, leaning back to look at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Because I said so." He smiled, his tail swishing happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Smiling, I slowly leaned in to kiss him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

He blushed very red as he was kissed, his tail swishing faster. "Ahahaha..." He giggled, still blushing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Still kissing him, I wrapped my arms around his neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

He blushed even redder, kissing her back, causing him to blush insanely red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"I love you, Satoshi." I murmured, breaking the kiss for a second, before starting again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I love you too..." He said, still as red as blood, his shadow-black tail swishing faster.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

Reaching up, I started to stroke his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

He began to purr as his ears were stroked, his tail swishing even faster and more excitedly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I continued to stroke his ears, now using both my hands, smiling as I heard him purr.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

His ears twitched happily as they were stroked, still purring. "Purr... purr..." He purred.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"You're so cute when you purr..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

He blushed. "Thanks." He smiled, still quietly purring.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I glanced over at Jason, just realising he was there. I felt my cheeks heat up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(brb making new peep on DOE )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Ahahaha, looks like I have more things to tease you two about..." Jason laughed, still hugging his sisters corpse tightly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

I froze, a mortified look on my face. "Um... Well... You're a pervert!" I stammered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Hey! I'm not a pervert! Just because I used to sneak into my sisters room at night and stare at her b- I-I mean, what proof do you have?" Jason growled, staring at his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"If you want proof, I could always go get those items that are in your cupboard..." I threatened.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yes! Mwahaha, this is gonna be aweso- I mean, what would I want with that stuff!? S-she just put it there!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Sure, I bet she did." I say sarcasticly, getting up to go get the items.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"Waaah! D-don't look!" He yelled, hugging his sister tighter, watching her go upstairs.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Too late, pervert!" I called back. A few minutes later, I came back with a pillow case, the items inside. Walking over to Jason, I dumped them all over him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Watching the stuff be poured over him, a small bump appeared in his pants, he began to drool, and his nose bled. "I'm not a pervert!" He said, making gasping noises at the clothes, resisting the urge to do things with them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Prove to me you aren't a perverted then." I mused, watching him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"H-how?" Jason asked, his hands twitching, staring at his sister, some drool dripping on her, trying not to visualize his sister wearing the clothes and nothing else. "Ahahaha..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Then do whatever you want with those clothes."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"W-what!? H-ha! Easy!" He said nervously, staring at his sisters clothes, still drooling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Go ahead. I won't judge." I said, sitting down on the ground again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Jason sat there, holding onto the last thread of resistance, staring at his sisters clothes lustfully. "Sis... ter..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Do it." I urged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

After a brief pause, Jason gave in to his perversion. He quickly undressed his sister, and put on underwear and nothing else, touching her inappropriately as he did so. He got the other clothes and smelled them, laughing like a psychopathic pervert.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 1, 2015)

"Creep..." I grumbled, turning away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

"I'm not a creep!" He growled, still doing perverted stuff to his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Whatever." I said getting up, yawning. "You better not do weird, perverted stuff to me while I sleep." I grumbled, going upstairs to sleep, choosing a room next to Jason's.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

His hands placed on his sisters breasts, he growled upstairs. "I won't! I'll just do it to sister..." He yelled upstairs. "W-wait, don't assume I'd do that!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Ignoring him, I locked the door. Getting undressed, I slipped into the bed, quickly falling unto a deep sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Satoshi watched Jason 'play' with his sister. "Pervert. If your sister was still alive, you'd be murdered." He laughed, covering his eyes with his hand, looking upwards.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

(Hours pass)
Getting dressed, I leap out the window. Flying around to the front of the Institute, I walked in, mumbling 'pervert' under my breath at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Jason had fallen, asleep, his hands still on his sisters breasts, his face buried in her chest. When he heard the person, be woke up with a jolt. "I-I'm not a pervert!" He yelled, his voice muffled due to where his face was.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Fine, you aren't a creepy pervert. Either way, I need you to take her up to the roof. The moon is full now."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Ok!" He said, grabbing his sister and running to the window as fast as his legs could carry him while carrying his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Just lay her out in the center of the circle." I said, pointing to a large circle, tons of symbols filling it, along with a star in the middle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

He slowly dropped his sister into the circle, staring at it nervously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Just step out of it, or you'll die." I murmured. Raising my scythe over his sister, I started to chant in the strange language, the white chalk that made up the circle began to glow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Jason stepped out of the circle, watching it glow. "H-huh...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Still chanting, I gently lowered the tip of my scythe on her heart, but not enough to break skin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Jason stared at the circle and his sister. _Please... work..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I could hear a faint heartbeat coming from her, the color coming back to her skin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Jason's sisters eyes flickered open. She looked weak and as if she was about to throw up. "Uhhhh? Why ist iss soo coold?" She choked, blood pouring out of her mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I stopped chanting, the circle no longer glowing. Sitting down next to her, I wrapped a wing around her to keep her warm, indicating for Jason to come over.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

After her vision stopped being red, she gasped. "W-why am I wearing nothing!?" She yelled, staring at Jason angrily as he walked over to his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Your brother is a perverted creep..." I murmured, sounding weak and exhausted.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"So he was the one who kept stealing my underwear! What the hell did he do!?" She yelled, staring at Jason angrily


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Erm... He took off all your clothes... Touched your chest alot..." I murmured, feeling my cheeks heat up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Whaaaaaaaaat!? D-did he do anything else!?" She growled, slapping Jason is the face approximately ninety nine million times, also going red. She shielded her chest from her brother.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Um... He slept on your chest..." I muttered, covering her chest with my other wing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!? Stupid pervert! Don't touch my breasts! Don't take off my clothes, stop drooling over my clothes for my private regions!" She growled. "And most of all... don't you dare touch 'em! What did you do when you fell asleep?! Probably played with my chest and other parts inappropriately!" She yelled, slapping him, going even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Taking off my jacket, I handed it to her. "We should go inside." I murmured. Standing up, I stumbled a bit, my head spinning. Trying to walk, I fell backwards into Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

She quickly put on the jacket. "T-thank you..." She stammered. Jason ran downstairs to hide his stash of his sisters clothes, and Satoshi fell over as someone fell backwards into him. "Ow..." He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Sorry... I feel kinda dizzy..." I said to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"It's ok..." He said, smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I attempted to get up again, still stumbling. "I think I'm going to be alittle tipsy for awhile"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Well, you might need to lie down for a while." He said, concerned. "Want me to carry you?" He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Sure" I mumbled, a small smile appearing on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"I wasn't serious..." He smiled, picking her up and carrying her, watching Jason walk to his room with all his sisters clothes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"What's Jason's sister's name?" I asked, staring at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Don't know... ask him." He said, staring back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I continued to stare up at Satoshi for a few moments.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

He also stared, confused. "Huh?" He murmured quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"What's wrong?" I asked, still staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Nothing." He said. "Umm... what were we doing?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I don't know... I murmured. "I think we were following Jason..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Oh. Why?" He asked, following Jason, hiding outside his door.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"To see how perverted he is" I whispered, climbing onto Satoshi's back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Then we'll go into his sisters room at night. That's a better way to see how pervy he is." He laughed, peeking through the door so he could see, without Jason seeing them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Good idea... Where is her room?" I asked, watching Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

He pointed at a door at the end of the hallway. "There. Just take off her jacket, and that pervert won't be able to resist!" He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

No longer feeling dizzy, I hopped off Satoshi, and went to go open the door to her room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Satoshi followed her into Jason's sisters room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Peeking in, I saw her going through a dresser, still wearing my jacket.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"What's happening?" Satoshi whispered to Angel, attempting to also look through the door.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Not much... I'm going to jump her." I replied. Running up behind her, I launched myself onto her back, quickly covering her eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

She screamed as someone grabbed her, covering her bright green eyes. If there was one similar trait between the cat, the winged boy and the winged boy's sister, it was their emerald, bright green eyes. "W-what the hell!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Surprise!" I laughed, grinning.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"That's not funny!" She growled, struggling around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Taking my hands off her eyes, I jumped over to the bed. "You're alot more fun than the boys."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Thanks... but that doesn't make it any less mean!" She growled, blinking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I was silent for a few moments. "What's your name? I'm Angel."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"A-Ayumi..." She growled quietly, for she disliked her name. Satoshi stood outside, listening to the conversation. "Nice to meet you, Angel... thanks for saving me from that pervert..." She sighed, pointing to the jacket.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"You have a pretty name. And your welcome."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Thanks... your name is better." She smiled, staring at Angel. "Why'd you come here anyway?" She asked, hoping she didn't sound rude.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"What do you mean? This building?" I asked, confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"My room." She said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Oh. I was just bored..." I replied, glancing around.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Oh, ok." She responded. "Do you want your jacket back?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Yeah. It's the only one I have..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

She took off the jacket and tossed it to Angel, her arms still folded over her chest. "There you go."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Thanks. You... may want to get a shirt on..." I murmured, respectively looking away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Jason has them all... I'll try to get one without him seeing.." She said, sneaking out of the room. "By the way, when are we gonna do the thing to see how pervy Jason is?" Satoshi asked Angel as Ayumi ran out of the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Tonight. If we can get a video of him doing it, he would have to do everything we tell him!" I giggled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Haha! This'll be hilarious!" He laughed. Ayumi slowly walked into Jasons room, the second she sneaked in she was greeted by a Jason attempting to put his face in her chest. She instantly ran away screaming. "I-I can't do itttt!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Sighing, I walked into Jason's room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Hi. What is it?" He asked, standing infront of the cupboard filled with his sisters clothes so it couldn't be opened.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"You know what I want!" I growled, walking up to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"What?" He asked, pretending to be confused, standing infront of the cupboard, protecting it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I attempted to slap his face hard, trying to get to the cupboard.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

He growled as he was slapped, still protecting the cupboard. "Nooo!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I attempted to crawl under him, almost reaching the cupboard.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Pushing her out of the way, he growled. "Why do you want it!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Your sister needs a ****ing shirt, pervert!" I shouted, not giving up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Noooo!" He growled, still attempting to protect the cupboard.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Why can't she have a shirt?" I asked, standing up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Because... so... I can look at her..." Jason said, drooling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I stood staring at him for a moment. "I'll just give her mine then." I grumbled, walking out of the room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"N-noooo! Then I won't be able to see sisters body!" Jason sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Too bad! It's life, perv!" I shouted, running into his sister's room, barcading the door.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Life is horrible..." He sobbed.
"I'm guessing he guarded it with his life?" Satoshi laughed, listening to Jason cry.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Yeah." I said through the door.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Oh. Well, did you find one?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"No. I'm just going to give Ayumi mine. If I give her my jacket, I think Jason will try to unzip it on her." I replied, already taking it off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"He'll probably still try to rip it off..." He murmured.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I'll kill him then" I murmur, zipping up my jacket.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Speaking of that, when are we going to record that video?" He asked, pointing to Jasons room..


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I don't know. We will need a video recorder though..." I replied, stepping out into the hallway, my scythe in hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

He picked one up from a practice surgery room. "How convenient. Now all we need is to put his sister in there with him!" He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Yes. But he has to go into her room. I don't want to move Ayumi and get caught." I murmured, looking at the device.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Oh. Lure him in there or something." He said, staring at the ceiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Shouldn't we ask Ayumi if this is okay with her first?" I asked, looking up at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"She'd obviously say no, so that wouldn't help..." He murmured, staring at the recorder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I could pretend to be her in the room, but she would still need to lure Jason..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Jason would do it anyway. We should just wait." He said, giving her the recorder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I don't care. I have my scythe while Ayumi doesn't have any weapons."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Well she has a dagger." He said, growling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I still want to try it." I said stubbornly, turning on the camera.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Whyyyy?" He asked, staring at the camera.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"Dunno. I just do. Should I go tell Ayumi?" I asked, handing back the camera.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Sure." He said. "How will you make him think you're Ayumi?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I'll hide under the blankets, and pretend to be asleep." I replied, then went into Ayumi's room to tell her the plan.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"What about when he sees your face?" He asks.
"Good plan! Saves me getting my female parts played with by that pervert... you sure you're ok with this?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I think I know a spell that will make my face look like yours." I said, starting to chant. A few moments later, my face looked just like Ayumi's, but my eyes were the same blue color as before.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

"Yaaay! Now we go lure Jason! How do we do it?" The two ask.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"I dunno" I say in Ayumi's voice. "Keep the door unlocked. Chanting another spell, my wings vanished, leaving a tattoo of them on my back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2015)

Ayumi hid in a cupboard, and Satoshi placed the camera on the shelf, hiding under the bed. It began to record. Jason ran into Ayumi's room, and pounced on what he thought was Ayumi, pinning her to the bed. "Hiiiii sisterrrrr!" He smiles.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

I let out a scream, pretending to wake up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 2, 2015)

"G-get off me you pervert!" I yelled, struggling to get away. 'Thank god I look exactly like Ayumi... Besides my eyes, hight, and wings...' I thought to myself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"I'm not a pervert..." Jason smiled at what he thought was his sister, attempting to play with her chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"If you're not a pervert, then get off of me!" I shouted, trying to block my chest from him, still trying to squirm away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"But why?" Jason laughed, blood dripping out of his nose.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"It's just wro-" I was cut off when I felt his hands on my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He laughed, attempting to squeeze her chest, Ayumi staring at him. _A-Angel, please be ok..._ "Sister, you're so awesomeeeee..." He smiles.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"S-stop it! G-get off of me!" I attempted to slap his face, trying to kick my legs.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He laughed. "But why, sister?" He giggled. The two, hiding, stared at them, resisting the urge to tackle him off of her. _When can we grab the recorder and blackmail him to death?_ Jasons dark brown hair covered his eyes, smiling like an insane, winged pervert.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I attempted to kick him in his neather regions,  still squirming.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He squeaked as he was kicked in the very sensitive male part, before laughing. "That felt awesome..." He smiled, attempting to grab his sisters underwear. The two, hiding, winced, trying not to look at the winged boy, holding back nausea, swallowing the vomit. _****ing lusty freak..._ They thought, nearly pouncing out of the hiding spot and stabbing him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"W-what!?" I said, shocked. I attempted to kick him there again, this time, much harder. I felt his fingers start to pull off my underwear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He was kicked again, this time harder, nearly being kicked off. His hands twitched in excitement as his parts were kicked, his sharp nails biting into his pale hands, a stream of blood pouring out, making disgusting noises.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried kicking with both legs now, attempting to slap his face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He fell off his sister, still attempting to pull off her underwear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I squeaked as my underwear was ripped off. I quickly bolted for the door, and ran down the hallway, not caring I was party naked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Siiiissstteeeeeeerr..." Jason laughed, slowly walking after her, holding the piece he ripped off tightly. The two quickly ran out of hiding, standing behind Jason, making signs. Do you want us to get the recorder and beat the crap out of him? Was the first sign.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I quickly nodded yes, running into Jason's room, attempting to open the cupboard.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Grabbing the camera, Satoshi hit the pause button, then clicking the small green button on the side. After a second, the camera screen turned black with the words SAVING... written on it. He pulled out his katanas, and Ayumi pulled out a baseball bat, and with a stab to the back of the knee and a baseball bat to the neck, he was knocked unconscious. "Now we have alll the blackmail we ever need... I wanna watch it now." He laughed, staring at the recorder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I walked back over to Ayumi, carrying her clothes, walking around Jason, trying to keep as far as possible from him. "Well, that was fun..." I grumbled, no longer looking like Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"T-thanks..." She said happily, putting on some clothes, putting the rest in her cupboard. "Did he rip your underwear...?" She asked, giving her another pair. "Don't let him near you while wearing anything of mine..." Satoshi sat there, watching the recording, holding back laughter.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

My cheeks turned red as I put the undergarmets on. Walking over to Satoshi, I watched the video, my cheeks getting even redder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Eww! What's he doing to yoir chest?" He laughed, pushing Jason into his room, drool dripping out of his mouth as he had fantasies about his sister. He only seemed to do perverted things towards his sister, not a creep to anybody else.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Kill me..." I muttered, my face turning even redder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"H-he's ripping off your underwear!" He burst out laughing, staring at the recording.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Yeah... I was there, idiot..." I growled, turning away from Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"I know." He smiled. "Anyway, what are we gonna do with this to him?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"I say we tie him up and whip him every time he drools or laughs at it." I grumble.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"So, just whip him 'til the video stops."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Yeah."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Well, let us go get him." He said, pointing to Jason's room, shooting a small jet of blood in the room, splattering a small part of the wall red.
Jason sat in his room, staring at the white ceiling, his wings twitching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Following Satoshi in, I stood as far away from Jason as I could. Staring at the ground, I felt my cheeks heat up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Oi... watch this." Satoshi laughed, tying him to the bed. He threw the recorder at Angel, signalling her to turn it on.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Almost dropping it, I turn it on, holding infront of Jason, still staring at the ground, my face bright red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Jason stared at the video, his eyes glued to it, not blinking at all. Drool began to drip out of his mouth. "Sister... so... amazing..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

My eyes go wide, my face even redder. "You bast*rd" I grumble.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"How am I that?" He said, still drooling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"That was me, you idiot!" Chanting, I turned bacvk into Ayumi, my height and eyes staying the same.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

After a brief pause, his eyes widening he began to yell. "How dare you! Now I have to steal all her clothes again, do that to her, and all for nothing!'


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Leaping up on the bed, I kicked his lower regions again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He growled, struggling to escape.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I continued to kick him, my face still red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Stop itttt!" He yells angrily, attempting to kick her, but he was still tied down by the ropes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I ignored him, still kicking, but not to hard.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2015)

(It's been a while since I posted in here, idk where I left my characters xD)

While Marie was off exploring elsewhere in the building everyone had found their way into after finding Jason's sister, Willow went to investigate what all the commotion was from one of the rooms. Poking her head around the door, she saw Jason tied to the bed, with Angel kicking him, while the others stood by watching. "What've I missed?" She asked Satoshi quietly, sounding rather amused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Growling, he digs his nails into his wrists, still struggling to escape.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Jason did gross things to his sister, and now he's getting tortured. I would go more in-depth, but it confuses me..." He said, staring at the bloody symbol on his hand.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2015)

"Gross things..?" Willow smirked. She thought she could probably guess what 'gross things' had been going on, given Jason's perverted nature.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Go to hell, bast*rd!" I shouted, showing no signs of stopping anytime soon.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Every time he was kicked, Jason's wings twitched, his nails digging further. "Nghhh... shut up!" He growled, blood pouring out of his wrists, warm and fresh.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2015)

"Is she ever gonna stop kicking?" Willow wondered out loud.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Never! Satoshi, do you still have that stapler?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"I do have the stapler." He said. Remembering what she said, he realized exactly where he was going to be stapled. He held back laughter, a smile creeping onto his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Can I have it then?" I asked, taking a break from kicking Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Yes." He laughed, handing her the stapler, still covered in blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Taking the stapler, I sat down next to Jason. "This is  what happens to perverted b*stards like you, Jason." I whispered into his ear, placing the stapler right where I was kicking him before.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2015)

_That seems rather extreme,_ Willow thought, though she kept her thoughts to herself as she decided it'd be interesting to see Jason's reaction.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Jason attempted to cross his legs so he didn't get stapled in the balls, but he was too late. He screamed in pain, his emerald green eyes widening. He struggled around, squirming and wincing in pain. Blood flowed out of his trousers, as he attempted to take out the staple.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Laughing, I shot another staple.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Teats began to stream out of his eyes as he felt another stapler pierce his private parts. "Waaaaah... stoppp..." He growled, kicking and thrashing furiously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"I will on one condition. Since I know I can't make you non-perverted, so instead of being Ayumi's pervert, you have to be mine. Deal?" I whispered into his ear so Satoshi couldn't hear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"No... sister is my best friend... even if she hates me, there's nothing that will tear me apart from my sister!" He growled, staring at his sister in an odd way. His sister just stared back at him angrily, holding a pair of sewing scissors.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"I can morph into her, you know. Heck, I could even make myself look like Satoshi!" I growled, placing the stapler over his privates again, but not shooting.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Noo... my sister is my only sister!" He growled, struggling, his katanas in hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"Fine, be that way." I shot the stapler again. "All you have to do is stop being a pervert."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"I-Impossible! Sister is too sexy..." He sobbed, blood leaking out of his trousers.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I shot another staple, getting angry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Even more blood leaked out, as he coughed up red liquid. "Why.. are you doing... this..." He coughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

"I feel like it. After everything I've done for you, you still haven't shown your gratitude towards me!" I yelled, getting ready to shoot again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Well, you're stapling my balls off, teasing me about my... perversion towards my sister, and being a general jerk." He growled, still struggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

A furious look came to my face. I started stapling more and more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

He screamed and screamed. He folded his legs, sobbing. He attempted to slice the ropes with his katanas, only able to flap them around at the rope.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2015)

"Angel, shouldn't you calm down a little with that? I'm no expert, but I can't imagine a guy's sugarlumps can take too many staples..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I ignored her, stapling Jason 4 more times, the stapler running out. I then stood up, and kicking him one last time. Jumping off the bed, I threw open the window, and lept out, flying off to a small, nearby forest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Blood dripped out of his trousers, still screaming, yelling curses. "Gaaaaaaaaaaaghgghghghghgaaaaaah!" He screamed, sobbing. The tears comforted him with their feeling that not everybody wants to staple your balls off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I smiled as I could still hear his screams.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

"Stupid..." He murmured, heavily breathing, still in awful pain. As he finally was untied, he ran up to his sister. "Sister... help..." He muttered quietly, placing his hands where they usually were whenever around his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Landing in a large tree, I could see Jason's window. I watched them, but couldn't hear them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

After a while he murmured. "Mmm... I feel better already..." Before fainting, the staples dying his balls and legs red with blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

After watching them for awhile longer, I felt my eyes grow heavy, and I eventually fell asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

(Should they go try to fnd Angel?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

(Ok.)
After waking, his hands where they always were, Jason yawned. "Morning, sister..." He said. Satoshi stared out the window. "Hey, you think we should go find Angel? I want my stapler back..." He growled, pointing to Jason's bloody, nearly ripped to shreds, private parts.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I woke up, feeling lousy from sleeping in the tree. Getting up, I looked over at the Institute. Jumping down from my perch, I started walking away from the large building.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

The three go out of the window - teleporting, flying and jumping. Ayumi gasped as she hit the floor, but nothing hurt too much. "Oi! Angeeeeel! I need my stapler! Where you going anyway?" All three of them yelled, searching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Hearing them, I started to run, unable to fly up due to the dense forest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Satoshi attempted to smell the blood of Angel, Jason flew up in an attempt to see her, and Ayumi looked around, not having any powers. "Oiiii! Where are youuuu?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

'Dammit. They're tracking me!' I thought to myself, running faster.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Satoshi pulled out a pair of scissors, pulling out a small piece of Angel's flesh he sneakily chewed off when in the hospital. He stabbed it, his eyes going red. He muttered something in Catanese... Kittynese? Animalese? Catish? Catian? Cat language... and attempted to make a pain flow through Angel's arm, hoping she would yell out in pain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Agh!" I yelled, clutching my arm. Ignoring the pain, I surged forwards, occasionally stumbling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

He stabbed his own arm next, hearing the yell and smelling the blood pouring out of the wound. He laughed, running over, his tail swishing excitedly. The two followed him, flying and running.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I stumbled and fell as the pain grew, yelling out in pain, clutching my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Satoshi and Jason attempted to grab her. "I need my stapler..." Satoshi said. "Why!?" Jason growled, blood still running out of his trousers, tears still streaming down his face, making his pale skin go red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I don't have your stapler!" I growled, still holding my arm. "Dammit! What did you do!? Make a voodo doll of me?!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Naah. Blood magic is superior to that voodoo stuff~" He laughed, staring at the bloodied edge of his scissors.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Make it stop then!" I shouted, the pain getting worse every second.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Ok..." He smiled. He stabbed himself with the scissors, quickly pulling it out, causing a large stream of blood to come off the scissors. The wound was bleeding awfully. He licked his lips, blood dripping out of his mouth as the pain began to weaken slowly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I sighed in relief as the pain went away. I glared up at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Hi?" Jason murmured, staring back at her angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Do you have anything to say to me, pervert?" I growled, crossing my arms.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Jason stared at her angrily. "What? I'd like to ask you the same question." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I silently stared at him, then broke out in tears. "I want my own pervert!" I sobbed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

("I want my own pervert" Best line I've seen in a roleplay in a long time xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

(Lol! Join us!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

(I'm doing music homework at the moment so I'm just kinda lurking, I'll join in in a bit )


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Well ask... umm... Ayumiiii!" He growled, pushing her into her, both going completely red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Sell me your pervert! Pleeeaaaassssseeee!?" I sob clutching her shirt.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"W-what!? H-he's my brother...! Heheheheh, I hate him, sure." She laughed, her bright green eyes narrowing into slits, laughing."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Yay!" I stared at Jason, a creepy grin forming on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Ahahahahahah..." Jason laughed nervously, going red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"You belong to me now, Jason..." I murmur, slowly walking up to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

He went redder, taking a step back. "Sisterrr... help..." He whined.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"My very own little pervert..." I murmur quietly, my hair covering my eyes as I continued to walk towards him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

(Finished my homework (I think) )

Willow went outside to find the others, having once again lost them. She walked for a while, before spotting the group ahead. She trned invisible as she approached, not wanting to interupt them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Sweat trickled down his forehead as he felt ready to have a mental breakdown. "Eheheheheh..." He laughed, still nervous, redder than blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Have you removed the staples yet?" I asked, slowly circling Jason, my wings gently brushing him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"No." He growled. As she mentioned the staples, it suddenly hurt a lot more, blood pouring out of his trousers. He was going to bleed to death from his private parts. Wonderful. He growled, his wings flapping slowly, nervously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

_What the hell did I miss..?_ Willow wondered, watching Angel. 

Marie, feeling bored having found nothing interesting in the institute, headed outside to find the others.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Would you like them out, then?" I asked him, stopping right in front of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"I-I'll take them out myself..." He growled, taking a step back, his hoodie covering his eyes. He was still bright red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"That may be alittle painful..." I continued.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"I-I'll do it myself!" He said, stepping back again. "I-I can do it..." He said quietly, assuming she'd just rip them out, his hands held over his private parts in protection.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I won't rip them out, I promise. Besides, I have painkillers..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Painkillers? I need them then. You stapled my private parts after mentally damaging me." He growled, his hoodie still hiding his eyes, which were half scared and half angry. He stared at the ground, which was dry as it barely ever rained in this area. He moved his foot around on the ground, watching as red liquid poured on it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"You need the pain killers, right? Or do you not want them."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

Marie soon found the others outside, and walked over to them. As Willow was still invisible, Marie couldn't see her and walked straightinto her, causing both girls to fall over, though only one was visible.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"You stapled my balls until the damn stapler ran out of staples! Yes, I need them!" He yelled, his wings twitching angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I quickly looked over at Marie.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

Marie looked around, wondering what she had bumped into to make her fall over, before getting up and noticing that Angel had looked over as she fell. "Sorry, didn't mean to interupt..." Marie muttered sheepishly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Do you have a magnet?" I asked her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

"A magnet? I don't think so, why..?" She asked curiously.  "Willow usually has weird stuff like that on her, though I don't know where she is."

As Marie spoke, Willow stood up, still invisible. She also wanted to know why Angel wanted a magnet. Marie was right, she did have one in her pocket; she kept things like that on her in the off chance that it'd helpp her escape somewhere, which was a common problem for Willow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Don't... you... ****ing... _dare..._ use a magnet... to take out the staples!" He yelled, punching a tree in anger. The tree stood there proudly, Jason's fist bleeding. "Don't use a magnet!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Fine. Would it be better to just rip them out, pervert?" I ask Jason, grinning.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"S-stop calling me that! No! Don't rip them out!" He yelled, collapsing onto his knees, bleeding upon hitting the hard ground.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

Willow retrieved a rather strong magnet from her pocket, and threw it over to Angel, it landing by her feet, in case she wanted to use it. Of course, as she wasn't visible, it looked like it had appeared from thin air.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Grinning, I picked up the magnet. I sat down infront of Jason. "Don't worry, pervert. This won't hurt at all..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"I said stop calling me that!" He said, backing away from the magnet, sobbing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

Willow smirked as she saw Angel advance with the magnet. It was definitely strong enough to remove the staples, though she suspected it would tear some of the skin around them as it did so.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I attempted to tackle Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

As he was tackled, he screamed, kicking and thrashing. "Don't do it!" He yelled, squirming around, his wings twitching and flapping as he attempted to escape.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I held him down, starting to gently pull out the staples with my fingers, careful not to rip any skin. I tossed the unused magnet back over to Marie.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

He opened one eye as he felt a staple get pulled out, hurting him, but not enough to make him scream. "Eh?" He said, staring at the staple, covered in blood. "Umm... thanks for not ripping it out with a magnet..." He smiled, sighing in relief.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Mmhmm..." I replied, concentrating on taking the other staples out, still on top of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

He folded his legs, attempting to stop the bleeding. "Umm... thanks..." He muttered, focusing on trying to stop the bleeding. Now the staples were out, it was pouring all over, making everything below the staples red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Pulling out some gauze, I startet to wrap it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Thanks..." He smiled, staring at the pools of blood surrounding his feet.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

Marie looked down at the magnet. She still didn't know where it came from. Suddenly it disappeared as Willlow grabbed it and put it in her pocket. Confused, Marie looked around. "It's just me," Willow whispered in her ear from behind.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"You're welcome, pervert." I said, getting off him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"I-I'm not a pervert!" He growled, standing up, still staring at the puddles of blood at his feet, turning his footprints red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Yes you are." I argued.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"How am I a pervert!?" Jason yelled angrily, growling quietly to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"When I was morphed as Ayumi, you squeezed my chest! That was very perverted.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"W-well excuuuuse me, I thought you were my sister!" He growled, clenching his fists angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

"Isn't that just as bad though, to do that to your sister?" Marie asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I agree with Marie."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"S-shut up!" He growled at the two, going completely red. "W-well... I-I..." He growled, attempting to think of an explanation.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I quickly morphed into Ayumi, grinning.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"H-huh!? S-stop it!" He yelled, covering his eyes, attempting to look away, but failing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Why? You don't like me this way?" I murmured in Ayumi's voice, getting close to him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 4, 2015)

"I can kinda see why he's so perverted, his sister is pretty fit," Willow whispered, quiet enough for only Marie to hear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Only my sister can be sister, evil clone!" Jason yelled, sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Oh, would you prefer it more if I was you?" I said, morphing into a female version of Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"W-what the hell!?" He said, staring oddly at the female version of himself.  "S-stop confusing me!" He yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I can also be Satoshi." I said in a female Jason's voice. Morphing again, I turned into Satoshi, shaking my new tail.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"W-what are you doing!?" He yelled, his eyes hurting from watching Angel morph into Ayumi, a female version of himself and Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Post isn't appearing. This should make it appear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I then morphed back to myself. "Which one?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"What? Why?" He growled, hiding behind his sister, who stepped out of the way.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I want to know, silly!" I say, following him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Not a valid reason!" Jason growled, pointing angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Tell me! Please? If you don't like those, I can do other things!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Tell me!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Post not showing


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"What? Why do you even..." He growled, trailing off a little.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I want to know. I'll leave you alone if you do."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Sister, of course." He growled, folding his arms angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Grinning, I morph into Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"You said you'd leave me alone!" He growled, attempting and failing to not look at his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I am leaving you alone. This form is just comfortable."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Oh..." Jason muttered quietly, staring at the real Ayumi.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I grinned. "It's a form I think I'll keep."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"W-what!? Don't steal my sister's appearance!" Jason yelled angrily, hugging his sister, his hands on his sister's chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Too late!" I laughed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Well, I'll never let go of sister's... eheheh... so I'll always know who the real one is." Jason laughed, Ayumi going red, attempting to get Jason off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"You'll have to let go of her eventually." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"But if I hold her _here,_ I'll never be able to let go, no matter what..." Jason drooled, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"You'll both starve then.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"No, I'll just bring her with me." He said, still holding his sister's breasts. "Anyway, I can tell. Brotherly sisterly thing."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Sure. I think I'll go get myself a pair of green contacts..." I murmur to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"She's shorter than you." He also said. "I'll always be able to tell, no matter what!" Jason laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"I thought I was shorter..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"Nope." He smiled. "Hahahaha! I win!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I walked up to Ayumi, and compared hights. "We're the same hight, Jason."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"I-I object! She's shorter!" He said, still holding his sister. "Why are you being my sister, you evil clone!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"It's fun!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"How is it fun!?" Jason yelled, getting confused. "S-sister! Help meeee..." He gowled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Nope!" I quickly attempt to grab Ayumi, attempting to get back to the institute.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Still holding his sister, he was dragged along too. "Waaah!" He yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I tried to shake Jason off her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Still holding his sister, he growled as she attempted to shake him off. "I won't give up so easily!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Reaching under his arm, I attempted to tickle him, a devilish grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

As his arm was tickled, his arm twitched. "A-ahaha-aha! Y-you think I-I'm ticklish! N-never!" He half giggled, half spoke, holding back laughter.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I continued to tickle him even more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

As he was tickled, his fingernails began to dig in to Ayumi. As he was holding her in a very sensitive spot, her eyes widened. "Ow! Owwww!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

I attempted to kick him in his privates.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

As he was kicked in the privates, his fingernails dug in deeper, causing Ayumi to scream in pain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Quit it! You're hurting her!" I shouted, trying to pry his hands from her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Hearing his sister's cries, he let go. He quickly ran up to her, a she growled at him. "Stupid..." He placed his fingers on the wound, staring at the area around the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 4, 2015)

"Quit it, you perv!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

"What am I doing that makes you call me a pervert!?" Jason growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

"Look where your hands are!" I growled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

"W-well..." Jason growled, playing with the area his hands were in. "Heheh... a-anyway, what does that have to do with it?" He sobbed. "


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

I stared at him for a few moments, I started to slowly walk back to the institute.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

The two stared at each other oddly. "Now what...?" They both asked each other and themselves.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

Once out of their sight, I morphed back into myself, minus my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

They decided to go back to the odd building they were in a little while ago. It looked strangely like a hospital of some sort, the white paint, peeling off the walls, revealing rotten wood, the strange desks everywhere...


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

Walking in before them, I grabbed a bag, collecting necessary survival items, a sad look on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

They watched as Angel packed a strange assortment of items into a bag. They looked as if they were meant for survivability. They didn't notice the sad look on her face, paying too much attention to the odd items.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

Walking over to the window I got ready my wings. Clutching the bag tightly, I could feel tears streaming down my face. Not knowing they were there, I lept out the window, not looking back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

They watched as she began to climb out of the window, not alert of their presence. They stared at the window. "Where did she go? When will she be back?" Ayumi asked, speaking as if they knew. The three idiots sat there, staring out of the window, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

I flew off as fast as I could, still visible to them from the window.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

They watched her fly off, tempted to give chase, but they assumed she'd be back soon... right? That was what they all thought.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

As I flew off, I remembered the small note I left behind, stating, 'I'm leaving. Forever. Don't follow me.' I started to cry even more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Staring at the windowsill, they read the note. "W-what!?" They yelled, staring at it in disbelief.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

Still crying, I noticed some clouds were in a line, parallel to each other. Knowing fast air current would help me get away faster.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

The two stared at the sky, unable to see Angel. _Why did she leave?_ Was the question running through all of their heads.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

Flying up, I vanished above the thin clouds.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

The group stared at each other, barely able to speak. "What...? W-w-where...? W... why?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

After flying for awhile, I spotted a ledge in the wall of a canyon. Flying down, I set my bag on the ground. I start to gather wood, stacking it in a pile. Lighting a match, I tossed it at the dry wood, watching it catch fire.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Jason stared at the window, his wings flapping. "C'mon guys, we've gotta find Angel!" He said. "We can't fly... only you have wings. Cat boy could probably teleport fly, but what about me?" She said. A smile began to appear on Jason's face. "I'll carry you... if you let me touc-" Jason smiled, before receiving a slap to the face, cutting him off. "No."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

Staring at the fire, I felt my eyes get heavy. Curling up, I wrapped my wings around me, quickly falling asleep, right as a gust of wind blew out the fire, the temperature quickly dropping.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

The three just decided to fly. Jason carried them, while Satoshi shot blood at the ground, the blood making it easier to fly due to the blood pushing them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

I drifted into a deep sleep, unconsciously shivering due to the cold.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

They scanned the area they were flying in, bright green eyes searching. "You guys see anything?" Jason asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 5, 2015)

I continued to freeze, the temperature extremely low. While smoke was still coming from the wood, it gave off no heat.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

"Angeeeeeel!" They all yelled, Jason flying to the ground, not able to carry two people and himself while flying.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

Slowly waking up, near frozen, I lit another match, moving my wings up so the wind couldn't put it out again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looking up to the sky, I thought I heard my name. 'Probably just the wind...' I thought to myself. Curling up again, I scooted into the cliff wall, feeling heavy with  sleep. Drifting off again, it started to snow on the mountains.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

The group growled, staring at the snow, freezing against their skin, turning them white.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

As I slept, frost began to slowly cover my skin.

(Should they see Angel's fire?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

(Allllright!)
The group spotted a fire, flickering and coughing, dying and cold. "Huh?" They murmured to themselves, approaching the fire.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

I laid curled up in a ball a few feet from the fire. My skin was extremely white, appearing as if I was dead.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

They found a person, skin as white as the snow, as if she was dead. "A-angel!?" They all yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

I continued to breathe, my breaths coming out in small puffs. Ice and snow covered me, looking like I was there for hours.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

The three quickly picked her up, attempting to find the way back. "Umm... errr..." They muttered, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

I groaned a bit as they picked me up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

After they found the correct direction to go to, they ran towards it, attempting to get out of the snow storm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

Still unconscious, I could feel my body temperature dropping, and my heartbeat starting to slow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

They began to run, searching for a way out of the storm of white. "Ughhhgghgh! Where, where, where!?" They yelled, running back the way they came.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

I weakly opened my eyes to look up at Satoshi, a sad smile on my face. "I-I'm s-sorry..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

"Sorry for what?" He asked, as the group tried to find their way back to the institute.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

"F-for f-failing your c-comands..." I whimpered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

Staring at her oddly, his tail swished quietly behind him. "Commands? What commands?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

"T-the commands for me to not d-die, master S-Satoshi..." I murmured, trying to get closer to him for warmth.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2015)

His bright green eyes widened. "W-what!? Y-you can't die!" He sobbed. "We'll help you..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 6, 2015)

"I've b-been dead for awhile now... The only reason I'm s-still alive is because of you, master..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Stop being dead!" He yelled, as everyone continued to run towards the institute. "I won't let you die..." He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

"I gave my life to Ayumi... But I've cheated death so many times, master..." I murmured, my eyes starting to close.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"I-I... stop it! Stop dyinggggg!" He repeated, sobbing. "Stopstopstopstopstop!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry, m-master..." I whimpered, shifting my frozen body to get closer to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally seeing the institute, he sprinted towards it.  "I won't let you dieeeee..." He sobbed,  bloody tears streaming from his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

"J-just t-t-teleport there..." I murmured, closing my eyelids.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Satoshi quickly grabbed Angel and teleported to the building. "What now!?" He growled, panicking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

"I'm s-sorry... I-I don't k-know..." I continued to try to get closer to his warm body.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

In an attempt to stop Angel from freezing to death, he hugged her. "Please... don't die..." He sobbed as the others ran in.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

I closed my eyes as he hugged me, my breathing starting to become slower.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Don't... die..." He sobbed, his tail not swishing, lifeless. "Don't die..." He repeated.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

"I'll have to shut down my body and go into a coma-like state in order to fulfill your commands. Is that what you would like, master?" I said in a quiet, emotionles voice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"What...? I-I don't know! I just want you to live..." He sobbed quietly, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

Without replying, my body went limp. My heartbeat slowed down, along with my breathing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Watching her go limp, he hugged her tighter. "Don't... die... don't... die..." He repeated over and over., bloody tears streaming out of his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

Unable to move, I could still feel his bloody tears landing on my icey skin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Waaaah..." He sobbed, attempting to hug her even tighter, still sobbing. "


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

As I was tightly hugged, I willed my thoughts to him, hoping he could hear them. 'I'm not dead, master.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Stop being dead..." He cried, hearing a quiet voice speak in his head.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

I continued to try to think to him, this time louder. 'I'm not dead, master!'


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 7, 2015)

(Okay. Where the hell am I?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

The voice spoke louder as he sobbed. "A-angel... I'm hearing your voice... I'm going crazy..." He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

(Institute)

"You're not going crazy. You're fine. I'm telepathicly communicating with you.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"What? Telepathy? I knew I was going crazy..." He sobbed, hugging her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'You aren't crazy! And please stop hugging me so tightly. You're going to crush me!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Listening to the words, he hugged her a little less tightly. "Huh...? What...?" He murmured quietly, eyes wide in disbelief.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'What's wrong? I can't see anything. I can only feel and hear. Is Jason being perverted again!?' I thought, slightly panicking.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 7, 2015)

(Okay.)

Minako woke up as of nothing happened. Ugh... Where the hell am i...? Minako questioned. Satoshi! Where are you! Minako got up and wandered off. Wondering what could happen.

(I am sorry that I don't use commas or these " in my words and crap. I'm a forth grader that doesn't know **** okay?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"You froze, so we carried you. Probably to his sister while we are doing this, yes!" He replied, pointing to a smiling Jason, his hands still on his sister


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'I know I froze. I mean, why did you sound confused a few moments ago? And if you're pointing to something, I don't know what it is.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Because I'm going crazy and hearing your voice, so I'm too confused to understand. I'm pointing to Jason attacking his sister's chest like he always does."  He said, staring at her oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'You aren't going crazy. Well, you already are with your blood and all, but not mentality crazy. If you don't believe me, then ask me something only I would know.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Umm... err... What did we do while we were finding stuff in the institute?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Um... Found Jason's stash of Ayumi's clothes?' I replied, trying to remember.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Yes, we also saw something out of the window." He said, quietly staring at the moon.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'The moon...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Yaaaay! Wait... I already know that! What if I'm telling myself this?" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Fine. Tell Jason to ask me something that I know, but you don't. I'll tell you the answer, you tell it to him, and see if I'm right.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Jason, still touching his sister, began to speak as Satoshi told him to. "Umm... can't think of anything..." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Ask Ayumi then.'s I think, hearing Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Ask something I don't know." Satoshi said. Ayumi shot him an odd glance, confused by his question. "What happened when Angel transformed into me for the first time?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Jason tried to rip off my clothes when I was in Ayumi's bed.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Correct."  He said, deciding he would later watch that recording again. "So you're real! Yaaaay!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'I told you! Hah! I bet the others think you really are insane!' I laughed in my head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!" He smiled, making it rain blood, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Oh come on! I can smell the blood!' I complain, feeling it land on my skin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"But blood smells good!" He complained.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'To you it does...' I think angrily.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"What's so wrong with it to you?" He growled. The two stared at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'It feels weird! So can you please get it off?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Don't know how!" He smiled. The two twitched, watching Satoshi talk to Angel. _Is he talking to a corpse...?_ They thought quietly, assuming he was insane.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Yes you do! Is it raining outside? If it is, that may work...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Not rain, snow." He muttered, staring at the snow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Darn... I won't be able to move by myself for awhile...' I thought grumpily.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Hopefully you'll be unfrozen..." He murmured quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'I'm not frozen. I just shut down my body. If I didn't, then I really would be dead.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Well thanks for not being dead..." He smiled, hugging her. Jason stared at him as if he was crazy, his sister sleeping, as otherwise she'd have punched Jason and ran away screaming. "When will you be unfrozen?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'I don't know...May take awhile. I don't hear Jason being perverted. Did he go to sleep or something?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"No, he's just being quiet so his sister doesn't wake up to find his hands playing with her breasts." He laughed as Jason growled at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'You should get him to stop, shouldn't you?' I think, wishing I could see. 'Try opening my eyes for me, okay?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Ok... I'll stop him in a minute." He murmured, attempting to open her eyes by pushing her eyelids back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Yay! I can see! Hah, I bet Jason thinks I'm dead or something.' I giggle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Probably. By the way, what are you even looking at?" He asked, wondering why she asked him to open her eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Well, I can't move my eyes, so I'm currently looking at your chin' I reply.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Ok." He said, watching her stare at his chin, occasionally meowing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

After a few moments, I start to feel my eyes burn from not blinking. 'My eyes are starting to burn, Satoshi.' I stated.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Satoshi closed her eyes, staring at her. "Is that ok?" He said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Yeah, thats fine, thanks.' I thought to him. 'You're the only one I can talk to right now.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Oh. What should I tell the others? They'll think I'm crazy..." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Tell them I'm dead and you're talking to my ghost! That would be so funny!' I think, laughing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

He nodded. "Hey guys, I'm talking to Angel! She's a ghost! We're all gonna dieeeee!" He growled, running around in circles.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Tell them that I'm haunting them!' I think, hearing Ayumi waking up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"And she's haunting ussss!" He yelled. As Ayumi woke up, she screamed loudly, half due to the joke and half due to to Jason's hand on her chest. "Ghost! Pervert! Which one is worse!? Help meeeeeeeee!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

I focused all my thoughts into Ayumi's. 'I'm going to get you, Ayumi...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"You won't get meeeeeeeee!" She screamed loudly, running away quickly, Jason running after her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

I then focus on Jason. 'Hello, perverted slave!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Huh!? I'm not a pervert! Prove it!" He growled, running away.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'I can't... I'm a ghost, slave!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"S-slave!? I'm not a slave!" He growled, still running after his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'I won't call you a slave if you stop chasing Ayumi...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"But... can't... if I get in front of her and look back while she's running... heheheh..." He laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Stop now, or I'm going to shatter your soul, slave!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"But my soul... but sister... waaaahh..." He sobbed, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

Thinking to Satoshi again,'Are they freaking out?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Yes." He laughed, watching them run away.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Hah! Just make sure they don't do anything to my body like putting me in a coffin or something. I don't mind if you do, you're more trusting.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"So I put you in a coffin?" He asked, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Do whatever you want. I'm saying if the others agree, you would be putting me in a coffin, silly.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Aahhh, ok." He said quietly. "Umm... what now?" He asked, listening to the two scream.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Dunno. I can't really do anything. They're to far away for me to mess with them.' I reply, listening to them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Ok." He said, curling up like a sleeping kitten. "We'll just listen to them scream..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'Yeah...' I think, feeling Satoshi curling up next to me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

Listening to their screams, Satoshi giggled quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'What's so funny?' I thought.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2015)

"Them screaming..." He murmured quietly, yawning in a strange way. "Meeeooowww..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 7, 2015)

'You seem more cattish than normal. Are you okay, Satoshi?' I asked, worried.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Yes, I'm ok. I am a cat after all, so expect that to happen." Satoshi murmured.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I know, but you seem different to me...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Sleepy... that might be why." He murmured, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Oh... I should let you sleep then...' I think.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Ok..." Satoshi murmured, curling up into a ball again like a kitten, before falling asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

(Should Jason and Ayumi try to do something to Angel? It's up to you)
Unable to fall asleep, I let my thoughts wander, listening to the occasional creek of a floor board.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

The two continue to run around and scream.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I hear them approaching, looking even more dead in the dark room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"You mean ghost!" They yelled, slapping the unconscious Angel in the face, before fainting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Ow!' I think to myself, my face stinging from the slap.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

The two silently sobbed in their sleep. "Waaaaaaahhh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Satoshi... Are you awake?' I asked him, hoping to wake him up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Hmm?" He murmured, opening one eye, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'They think I'm really dead! And they're crying...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Victory." He smiled, still curled up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'They also slapped me. Shall I plot a revenge?' I asked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Sure." He said, watching them, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'You violated my body, and in return, I shall kill both of you!' I thought to Jason and Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"I-I only slapped you for saying you were gonna kill meee..." They sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I will forgive you, only if you become my slaves, and address me as Mistress Angel!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Ok mistress Angel..." The two sobbed, curling up into a ball.


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

Name: Blonde is Yui, brunette is Yukiko. Both have the last name of 'Ichihara', they're sisters
Gender: Female, both
Age: both 13
Appearance: 



Spoiler







Personality: Yui is calm, sweet, and caring. Yukiko is hyper, slightly tomboyish,
Pairings:very much preferred 
Sexuality: Yui is biesexual and Yukiko is hetrosexual
Weapon: Yukiko keeps a sword
Powers/Abilities: Yui is a nekomimi, she has cat-like claws and sharp teeth, etc.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

(Sorry, we are near the end of the rp, and the owner isn't on atm)
'Jason, promise me you will never be a pervert to your sister again.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

deerui said:


> Name: Blonde is Yui, brunette is Yukiko. Both have the last name of 'Ichihara', they're sisters
> Gender: Female, both
> Age: both 13
> Appearance:
> ...


(The creator of this roleplay, Toffee, never comes online, so you should just join, as you won't be accepted as he doesn't come online anymore.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I-Impossible! Sister's... breasts... too... irresistible and... big... hahaha..." He licked his lips. His sister growled at Jason, her emerald eyes narrowing into slits. "How _dare_ you!" She growled at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I will just kill you then...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Aaaagh! Don't do it!" He sobbed, tears streaming down his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Then promise me! If you don't, not only will I kill you, I will cut them off her!'

- - - Post Merge - - -

Toffie!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Whaaat!? Noooo!" He sobbed, hugging his sister, burying his face in them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Heya Toffee. Haven't seen you in ages. )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Satoshi, what should I do to them now?' I ask him.


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

never mind this rp is creepy​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Kill them with your mind?" He said, staring at the wall.


----------



## Toffee531 (Feb 8, 2015)

(Hi guys, I'm finally back, been busy at school, but I have Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday off so I'll be on more then, right now with the 200 or so page's I've missed, then I'll join again, also people are auto excepted)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

(Yay!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

'I can't kill them with my mind...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Oh... umm... torment them a bit more?" He said, watching them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'How? I'm out of ideas.' I replied, listening to Jason and Ayumi crying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"No idea." He said, watching Jason and his sister, holding back laughter, his tail wagging excitedly.


----------



## Toffee531 (Feb 8, 2015)

(Someone summarize, I'm at page 81 so basically everything afterwords)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gtg now, but I'll be on tommorow


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

(Um... Angel got them out of the Synapse)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Hold on, what if I shoot blood at them and pretend it's you?" He said, staring at the unconscious Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Don't have blood powers, so it won't work. And I can only do illusional power now, but can't due to my state.' I reply glumly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"I said _I'll_ do it. I can hang in teleportation limbo and shoot blood at them." He repeated, watching the bright red liquid spurt out of his hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Go for it! But do you think you could open my eyes a bit? I really want to see this!' I thought to him. Then thinking to myself, still audible to him,'I hate being so useless...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"You're not useless..." He smiled, opening her eyes. He shot blood at them, jets of blood causing them to go red. "Aaaaaaaaaghgggghhh!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I silently laughed, staring at them with my lifeless looking eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

He grabbed the two, stopping them fron moving, still shooting blood at them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'This is what happens if you don't worship me, slaves! I'm going to drown you in my blood!' I shout to Ayumi and Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Stop itttt!" They yelled, Jason holding on to his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'What will you do to make me stop?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Umm... I don't know!" They sobbed. Scared, Ayumi hugged Jason, causing his eyes to widen in happiness.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I'll stop if Jason stops being a pervert. But if Ayumi agrees to whatever you want to do to her, then it's fine.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"But she'll never agree..." He sobbed loudly, his face still in her chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Ask her. If she doesn't agree, then go find another girl to torment.' I say, staring at them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"B-but sister is the only one I want to do it to!" He sobbed, collapsing onto the floor, staring at his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Too bad! I have the power to kill you, Jason...' I reminded him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"How do I get you to not kill me?" He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'You must fufil my request.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Nervous, Jason slowly turned around, staring at his sister. "Ummm... sister... do you give me permission to... play with your body?" He murmured. "Of course not!" She yelled, slapping him in the face. "W-whatever! I'll do it anyway! And if some mysterious force stops me, I'll still dream about you! I still have most of your clothes!" He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Dreaming about her is fine. But you must also give back 50% of her clothes.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"H-huh! Nooooo! I still must keep them! I take them off at night and put them in my cupboard, then I... admire... her for a while..." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Fine. But I will kill you...' I reply, direction my thoughts to Satoshi. 'What now? Jason is so stubborn.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Threaten his sister." He murmured, his answers short due to being half asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I will also kill your sister, Jason! I will mess up her corspe so much, you won't even know it's her!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Aaaaah! Sister, noooo!" He screamed.
"Go into specifics." Satoshi laughed, watching them still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I will rip off her breasts, and tear open her chest! I will smash her skull, and rip out her heart!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Noooooooooooooooo! Don't hurt sister's breasts! Or skull!" He sobbed, hugging her tightly. "More specifics. 'Til he has a mental breakdown." Satoshi laughed, blood dripping out of his emerald eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I will tear her limbs off, and rip her skin and hair off!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"But sisterrrrrrrrrrr! Whyy!?" He growled at Angel.
"Few more times and he'll lose it..." He laughed. Jason hadn't been affected, but it was still amusing to stare into his eyes, watching his mind begin to crack.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I will pluck out her teeth, rip out her tongue, and cut her ears off...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"No you won't... nooooo you won't..." He murmured, hugging his sister.


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

you people need help
like seriously
I feel like calling a mental hospital for y'all


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

deerui said:


> you people need help
> like seriously
> I feel like calling a mental hospital for y'all


Excuseeee me, ya big mean jerk...


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

okay well that's how i feel, you're disgusting


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

deerui said:


> okay well that's how i feel, you're disgusting


I'm gonna go cry now. You upset me. I'm not disgusting. I'm gonna cast rainbow magic on you. *sob sob*


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I shall call upon my lord Satan to destroy you!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Oh nooo! Big scary demon gonna rip out my tongue! Nooo! My blood and intestines spilling... Bllaaaaaaghhhh..." He laughed, watching Jason sob. "Noonononononoooo... sisterrrr... I love you I love you I love youuuu... I won't let anything hurt you..." He giggled, sobbing. "Why do you hate me?" He asked, getting closer to his sister, his hands on her chest, staring at her, their emerald eyes beginning to bleed, the blood dripping like tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Haha! we did it!' I thought to Satoshi, watching Jason and Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Yeah..." He laughed. Jason's dark brown hair covered his eyes, blood still dripping. "Sisterrr..." He moaned. Drip drip drip. "I-I don't hate you... you just keep touching me, pervert! Stop it, and maybe I'll actually like you!" She yelled. Jason stared at her. "B-but you don't understand..." He sobbed, his face getting closer to his sister's.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I watched Jason get closer to Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Sister... why don't you like me back? I feel awful doing these things to you without your permission, but I need to..." He said, tears dripping out of his eyes. "Sister... please... like me back..." He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I continued to watch them, my eyes feeling like they were on fire from not blinking for so long.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Sister... why...?" He sobbed. His sister looked up at him, the boy looking like a mess. She put a hand on his face. "I don't like you like that... and... maybe that's why I don't understand your... urges... but... umm... I... I give you permission..." She barely managed to say the last words, only coming out as a whisper, not believing she just said that, knowing she would probably run away anyway. His eyes lit up. "R-really!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Aww...' I thought. 'I feel like a rag doll right now.' I grumbled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Hmm? What happened? What are you awwing at?" He asked, as he had not been paying much attention to the two, particularly what they had spoke.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'It's so romantic... Don't you think?' I thought to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Ohhh, now I'm interested." He laughed, paying attention to the two. "Sister... thank... you..." He sobbed, kissing her. Ayumi's eyes widened, going a crimson shade. Resisting the urge to do more, he hugged her. "Sister... sister... sister..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Satoshi, I never got my daily hug.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Oh, I forgot..." He smiled. Coming out of teleportation limbo, he hugged the unconscious Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I shakily attempted to grab his shirt with my left fingers, barely able to move them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Hmm?" He asked, staring at her hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

Without thinking anything, I was eventually able to grab the hem of his shirt, my grib weak.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Still staring at her hand, he said "Huh?. He watched her grab the hem of his shirt.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I eventually let my hand go limp again. 'I-I moved m-my f-fingers...'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Yaaaaay! You're unfreezing!" He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Not entirely. It took along time for my fingers to work, but I don't know how long it will take for the rest of me to unfreeze.' I replied, feeling tears dripping down my cheeks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Hopefully soon..." He said, watching the tears drip down her cheeks. "Why are you crying He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'I haven't blinked in over 15 minutes.' I informed him, feeling more tears dripping out of my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Aaaah!" He yelled, quickly closing her eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Thanks.' I could already feel the tears stopping, still in Satoshi's embrace.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"So we've tormented Jason and Ayumi. What now?" He asked, staring at the two, still red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Whatever you want to do, Satoshi' I replied


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Well, I don't know..." He said, sitting on the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Remember that time when I let you at my blood? I don't mind doing that again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"Yaaay!" He smiled, biting her arm, sucking out the blood instantly as she spoke. The arm was easily pierced by his sharp cat teeth, blood dripping from them and the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'J-just don't eat me, o-okay?' I asked, my fingers twitching as he bit me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

"He nodded, causing her flesh to be ripped up a little as his head bobbed up and down. He still attempted to nibble a piece of her arm off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

'Satoshi, I mean it!' I warned, my fingers twitching again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Nodding again, he stopped nibbling. As he sucked the blood out of her, he looked like a small kitten, meowing quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I listened to him meow, my fingers no longer twitching.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

He licked his lips as he drank the blood, still meowing happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'I thoughtt cats purr when they're happy' I quietly though.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Well I like to meow." He smiled, nearly nibbling her arm again, before remembering.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'Oh.' I started to feel tired. I soon fell asleep, Satoshi still sucking my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

When she fell asleep, he giggled, nibbling her arm, but not to bite it off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Unable to feel him nibbling my arm, I drifted in a deep sleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Nibble... nibble..." He giggled happily, blood spurting out of the wound


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hearing him, I woke up. 'What are you doing?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"N-nothing!" He quickly said, still sucking out blood, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'What's so funny then?' I asked


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Umm... your arm..." He murmured, still sucking out blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'What's so funny about my arm, Satoshi?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Umm... your arm is delicious..." He said happily, stil nibbling her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'Oh. If you really want to eat me, go ahead. I can't stop you, master.' I reply. I then direct my thoughts at Ayumi. 'Helphelphelp!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Whatwhatwhat!?" She yelled, running over to Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'I'm being eaten alive! Get him off me!'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

Ayumi pulled Satoshi off Angel. "Bad cat!" She growled at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I twitched my fingers, feeling my blood drip off my arm, my skin slightly pale.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Are you ok?" He quietly murmured, staring at her wound, his eyes wide.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'I said no nibbling.' I replied angrily. 'I'm like a drug to you.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"B-but it's yummy..." He sobbed, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'How about when I recover, you do it again, okay?' I asked, attempting to twitch my wings slightly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Yaaaay!" He smiled, staring at the wound happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'Command me to move my head or something...' I quietly thought.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

Satoshi attempted to move Angel's head up and down. "Do you mean like this?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

'No. I want you to tell me to move a limb or something, okay? Don't actually do it for me, though.' I replied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Umm... move your head?" He asked again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Without replying, I opened my eyes, easily turning to look at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Great!" He laughed. Jason was still staring at his sister, as she watched the two. "Now... move your hands." He said, pointing to her hands.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I then moved my hands, still staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Now move your legs." He said, watching her as she moved her hands.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I pulled my legs up to my chest, my hands still moving.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Now see what else you can move." He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I slowly attempted to stand up, having to lean against a wall to do so, still staring at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!" He smiled, running around happily, spraying blood everywhere, dripping slowly off the walls of blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Getting sprayed with blood, I shakily say down. I watched him, still not making a sound.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"You did it!" He smiled happily, still spraying blood everywhere, laughing, watching it rain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I only nodded, still watching him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Yaaaaay! Umm... what now?" He murmured quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Not replying, I continued to stare up at him, my face blank.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Ummm...? Are you ok?" He asked, staring at her emotionless face, completely blank.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I nodded my head, still watching him from the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

Satoshi sat down, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I stared back at him, not blinking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

He continued to stare, mentally challenging her to a staring contest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I continued to stare, eventually having to blink.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Ahahaha! I win!" He smiled, running around, not realizing she didn't know about the staring contest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

A faint smile appeared on my face as I watched him run around.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"I wiiiiin!" He smiled, still running around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I watched him run around for a few more minutes, eventually curling up, closing my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

As he ran around for a few more minutes, he eventually got tired and sat on the floor, still smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

By the time he stopped, I was asleep, using my wing as a blanket.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

Jason stared at his sister as Satoshi sat down, yawning.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I quietly murmured to myself in my sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scooting over to Satoshi, I rested my head on his lap, my wing still draped over me.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

He stared at Angel's head, his tail swishing as he fought back sleep. Watching her sleep made him feel sleepy, for some odd reason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I opened my eyes, tilting my head to look up at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

"Hi." He smiled, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I smiled, still not breaking my silence.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

As she didn't speak, he just stared back at her, still smiling happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I reached up and gently rubbed his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

He purred as his ears were stroked, curling up into a ball. "Purrr... purrrrr..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I continued to pet his ears, occasionally stroking his black hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

He purred more, his tail swishing excitedly as he curled up into a ball like a cat, smiling at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Curling up next to him, I draped a wing over us, still petting him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

He purred more as his ears were stroked, staring at her wing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I continued to pet him, watching him stare at my wing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

He stroked her wing, still staring at it with emerald green eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

I stopped petting him for a moment as he started touching my wing. Gently grabbing his hand, I led it to my chest. My heart was no longer beating.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Huh...?" He murmured, noticing how she didn't have a heartbeat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I slowly closed my eyes as he felt for my non-existing heartbeat.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Where's your heart...?" He said, attempting to find her heartbeat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"It's dead." I simply replied in a whisper, finally speaking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"W-what?" He gasped, attempting to find the heartbeat even faster. "Whaaaaat!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I don't have it anymore." I said quietly as he felt my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Huh!? How!? Why!?" He yelled, still frantically searching for her heartbeat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"When I was dying from the cold, you told me not to die. I couldn't twist my fate. I'm dead, Satoshi." I said in a quiet whisper.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Nooooo! Nonononoooo! You're not dead! You're not dead, no, no..." He sobbed, burying his face where heart would be, sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I'm dead, Satoshi, we can't change that. But I'll always be with you for as long as you want..." I murmured, stroking his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

He continued to sob. His sobs and cries got slightly softer as his hair was stroked. "A-Angel... don't die... please..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"But I already am dead..." I murmured, confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Stop being dead..." He cried, hugging her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I-I can't... But I will never leave you, okay?" I continued to stroke his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

He closed his eyes, still crying. "A-Angel..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Yes?" I asked, draping a wing over him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Why did you run away in the first place...?" He asked, staring at her wing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I... I felt like I was... unwanted..." I replied, closing my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"W-why...?" He asked, still staring at her, the bloody tears welling up in his eyes streaming down his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I don't know..." I murmured, watching his bloody tears form.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"That's not a reason..." He murmured, staring at the bloody tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I really don't know why I did it..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Oh... ok..." He murmured quietly, annoyed at not knowing the reason for it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry..." I sobbed, burring my face in his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"It's ok... I'm sorry too..." He murmured, attempting to keep his bloody tears from falling on her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I started to cry, not minding his tears falling on me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Sobbing, he stared at her. One more time, he attempted to find a heartbeat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"You won't find it, Satoshi..." I sobbed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"But..." He said, not able to finish his sentence, his jet black hair covering his eyes, his tail swishing with sadness.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Still sobbing, I eventually cried myself to sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

He stared at the sleeping Angel, also crying.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I unconsciously scooted closer to him, my wing still draped over us.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

He watched her scoot closer to him. "Please don't be dead..." He barely managed to say, before also falling asleep. Jason stared at Ayumi, and she stared back, confused at her brother's odd stare.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

After awhile, I woke up. Turning my head, I stared at Jason and Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

The two stare at her as she stares at them. "..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I continued to watch them, sleepily blinking.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Umm... why are you staring at us...?" Ayumi asked, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I don't know..." I murmured, not wanting to wake Satoshi up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

They just continued to stare at her, confused still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Why do all three of you have green eyes?" I asked


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Coincidence." He said, staring at his sister with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Why do you have wings then?" I asked, looking at Jason now.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"...I don't know. Don't ask again." He growled through gritted teeth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Sorry..." I murmured, turning back to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Satoshi was curled up into a ball, purring in his sleep. Jason and Ayumi stood there, still confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I started to stroke Satoshi's hair again, listening to him purr.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

He purred louder as his hair was stroked, smiling happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I reluctantly stood up, assuming Jason and Ayumi were asleep by now. I started to walk down a corridor.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Jason and his sister watched Angel walk down the corridoor quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Quietly walking up some stairs, I reached the roof, sitting down on the edge.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Ayumi stared at the roof through her bedroom window, attempting to see Angel. After a while, she sighed and sat on her bed. Jason pounced onto his sister, smiling. "You gave me permission, right?"
Satoshi sat there, rolling around in his sleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Laying down, I spread my wings out on either side of me, staring up at the stars.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Ayumi screamed at Jason. Satoshi watched blood spill out of his eyes and onto the floor, giggling like a child.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Hearing Ayumi scream, I quickly ran back inside, trying to find her room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Ayumi thrashed around angrily. Satoshi watched the blood spill, still laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally reaching Ayumi's room, I attempted to tackle Jason off of Ayumi, ignoring Satoshi's giggles.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Jason growled as he was tackled, attempting to jump back onto his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Quit it!" I growled. Quickly turning to Ayumi, I indicated for her to hold him down, covering Jason's eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Quit what!? Why!?" He growled, growling louder as he couldn't see his sister due to his eyes being covered. Ayumi held Jason down.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I quickly morphed into Ayumi, getting into the same spot she was before.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"What are you doing!? Help me!" Ayumi growled, as Jason instantly placed his hands on his sister's breasts, keeping hold of them. "Hahaha! Sister isn't strong enough to hold me down!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I pounced on Jason, quickly chanting something, making Ayumi look like me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Huh? Why do I look like Angel?" She growled. Jason looked around, confused. "E-eh!? W-which one is sister!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

I put on a feared expression, slowly backing away from Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Staring at who he thought was his sister, slowly backing away, he crawled after her. "Sister... you gave permission..." He said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"G-get away!" I squeaked, backing away as he got closer.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"But you gave me permission..."  He said, attempting to pounce onto her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Before I could reply, I was pinned down. "Go get cat boy!" I yelled at the real Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

She nodded. "Cat boy! Jason's being a pervert, come help!" She yelled, attempting to ignore the large pools of blood on the floor. Instantly, Satoshi ran upstairs. "What's wrong!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Get off me!" I yelled at Jason, trying to squirm away, but failing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

Before Jason could touch his sister, Ayumi and Satoshi slammed Jason into the wall. "What did he do!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Perverted things..." I whimpered, moving to stand behind Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"L-like?" He asked. He didn't want to ask, but he was horribly curious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"W-why do you want to know?" I asked, turning me and Ayumi back to our original appearances.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Curious." He said, growling at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"He... um... squeezed Ayumi's chest... when she was a me..." I murmur quietly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"W-what!?" He said, his eyes widening.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"He technically squeezed my chest, even though it was Ayumi." I muttered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Eh?" He said, still confused. "So he attempted to grope his sister but it was you shapeshifting into her?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"No. I swapped our appearances." I corrected, strangly able to feel Jason's hands on my chest from when he grabbed Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Oh. Ewww..." Satoshi said, staring at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I vote to have Jason sprayed." I say quietly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"With what?" He asked, staring at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"I mean nutered..." I mumble.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"Yes." The two said, turning to Jason. "D-don't do it!" He growled, backing off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Perhaps we can get it done at a veterinarian's office."


(gtg shower brb 10 minutes)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

(Ok.)
"Or we could just slice it off?" Satoshi laughed, pointing the katana at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"He wouldn't be able to go to the bathroom. Besides, he will get drugged at a clinic!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

"But I wanna slice it off..." He sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"That wouldn't be nice..." I murmur. "Satoshi, want to go find a place that will do it?"

(gtg may bbl)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2015)

(Bye.)
"No doctor would do that! We can't kidnap him and force him to get nutered..." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 10, 2015)

"Oh..." I said sadly. "Cut it off then." I said, watching Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason attempted to hide behind, his sister, attempting to secretly touch her. "D-don't do it!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I think I found more staples, so I could always do that..." I murmured to Satoshi, glaring at his sister. "Perhaps I could turn him female..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Just hit him with a load of stuff and see what works." He laughed, Jason staring at them. "What did I do to deserve this?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Ignoring Jason's comment, I startet to chant in my strange language, attempting to make Jason female, a devilish grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason screamed as he attempted to stop being turned into a female. "S-stop! Why!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I continued to turn Jason into a girl, watching his body shape change.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason watched in horror as his shoulders shrunk, one of his fingers growing to a different length, only by a centimetre or less. His male parts went all weird feeling, until the feeling disapeared. He went through puberty in the span of a few seconds, growing small round things on his chest. "Stopppp!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I started laughing as I finished the spell. "Wow... You look so weird now..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"I-I don't look weird!" He... or she? I don't know. The he that was turned into a she growled, grabbing his... her... sister. "Sister... help..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Did I do good?" I asked, turning to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Yeah." Satoshi laughed. "Turn me back! Turn me back!" Jason yelled at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I can't. It's a one-way spell." I lied, staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Well then use a spell to turn a woman into a man!" She growled, inspecting her strange new parts.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"There is none. Only one time gender swapping."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"What!? No!" She sobbed, burying her face into her sister's chest, crying.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I hope you enjoy the pain, Jasonette!" I grinned.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Why did you do this to me!?" She growled, sobbing into her sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I did it so you could play with yourself instead of your sister." I replied, sitting down in a chair, looking a little pale after the spell.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Why can't I play with myself and sister?" She sobbed, her face still buried in her sister's chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"It's weird." I simply replied, feeling somewhat dizzier.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"It's not weird! How is it weird!?" She growled angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"It just is." I put my hand up to my forehead, feeling hot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Wrong!" She growled, hugging her sister. "It's not weird!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"S-satoshi... I don't feel so good..." I murmur, my hand still on my forehead.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"What's wrong?" He asked, staring at her forehead where her hand was.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I-I think I'm b-burning..." I mumbled, pulling his hand to my hot forehead.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

His hand twitched as he felt how hot it was. "Maybe blood will cool it down?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"No... Blood is h-hot..." I replied, attempting to get up out of the chair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Satoshi searched around for a thing to cool Angel's forehead. "Crap... we gotta find something!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I think I-I'm okay n-now..." I start to stand up, making the room spin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Are you ok?" He asked, watching her stand up, seemingly very dizzy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I stumbled towards him, falling into him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

As she fell into him, he attempted to hold her up so she wouldn't fall.  "A-are you ok!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Y-yes..." I replied, obviously lying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"You're lying, how can I help you?" He asked, staring at her. He knew she was lying, and wanted to help.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I don't k-know..." I replied, still leaning into him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Well I don't know either... what do we do!?" He said, beginning to panic.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I-I think I-I'm only having a stroke or something..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Well we need to stop that stroke! How?" He growled, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Dunno. I-I should be fine. It's n-not like I can die..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"But it still must hurt..." He said, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I slowly nod my head. "Maybe a painkiller?" I mumble.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Let's go!" He smiled, running to get painkillers. "This is an institute, correct? What kind of institute?" He quickly asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I don't know. I never grew up in this world, so I don't know." I stumbled after him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Hmm... see if you can see it on a sign. I'll get the painkillers." He said, running off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I walked over to what looked like a main office, using the wall for support.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

After walking into a pharmacy-like section, he searched for painkillers. It was abandoned, giving off a cold, empty feeling despite the streets outside being full of talking people, mostly people on their way home from work or school, wearing odd uniforms.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Not finding anything, I moved on to a small room with couches. Seeing nothing, I moved on. "Jasonette! I'm going to try to switch you back!" I yelled, my head now pounding.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"You better help!" He sobbed. Satoshi ran back into the room, painkillers in hand, patiently waiting for Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Not noticing Satoshi, I started to chant my spell backwards, the pain starting to cease.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

He couldn't help but sigh as she used magic to heal herself, not able to help. "Change me back!" Jason yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I-I'm trying! I shouldn't be able to use healing spells anymore!" I replied. I started to redo the spell, this time it was working on Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

The spell took its effect, causing him to turn back to a man. "Yaaaaay! I'm a man again! Yayayaaaaaaaaaaay! Sister, let's celebrate!" He smiled, pouncing onto her. "I got the painkillers, you know..." Satoshi said, holding the bottle in his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I think it was the spell. Jason was too defiant." I said, my gaze drifting towards the window outside. "What are those things?" I asked, pointing outside.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"What thing outside?" He said, staring at the window.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Those shiny things. And those moving things." I said, pointing to cars and people.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Cars. They move people from far distances. Those are people. They do things. Like me and you and Jason, but without the bird, avian or cat genes."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"They look naked without animal parts." I murmured, sitting down at the window. "Like Ayumi."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"I-I'm not..." She growled. "They're big hairless monkeys in disguise to rule the world... With only little bits of fur, but lots of hair on their head. So fur or hair...?" Satoshi explained, pointing to a man stalking another person for his barely-explaining-anything explanation.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"They're monkeys!?" I said in shock, summoning my scythe.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Don't ask me. They just look like them. They both have lots of hair! Coincidence!? I think not!" He yelled, pointing to the person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Is Ayumi a monkey?" I asked, holding up my blade, ready to attack.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"No idea! Jason! You always touch her, is she a monkey?" Satoshi asked. "No!" He growled at the two.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Can I kill one?" I asked, looking back out the window.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Sure. Only if you let me help!" He laughed sadistically, pulling out his blood-covered katanas.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Of course." I smiled, standing up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Let's gooooo!" He smiled, teleporting outside.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I opened up the window, gliding out after him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

He stabbed the man in the stomach, tearing his intestines up. He ripped the wound open, making a horrible splitting noise, blood pouring out of it. He placed his hand in the gore, giggling and breathing heavily. He ripped out the intestines, withdrawing his hand from inside him. The man screamed, blood pouring out of his mouth, vomiting out the red liquid, his tongue slopping on the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

A wave of nausea crossed me once I saw what Satoshi was doing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Giggling, he used the katana like how someone would mix mixture of some sort, slowly grinding the screaming man's face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I sunk to down to the ground, fainting.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Once the man was merely a bloodly pulp, everyone around too shocked to react, stood there, staring at the gory pile. "Angel... are you ok?" He asked, gore dripping all over her from the man.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Being unconscious, I didn't reply.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

He poked her. "Huh...? Did you die?" He asked the unconscious Angel, not knowing why he was talking to an unconscious person.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

My shuttering breaths was the only indication that I was still alive.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Staring at Angel, he wondered if he should carry her to the institute, not wanting to just stand there as she was on the floor, unconscious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

After awhile, I slowly opened my eyes, blinking as I tried to remember what happened.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Blood and gore continued to fall. "Hi!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"W-what happened?" I asked, wiping some blood off my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"You said we could go kill someone, so..." He pointed to the bloody pulp.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

"I-I d-did?" I whimpered, staring at the gore.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

He nodded, still laughing sadistically.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Icey fear gripped me, and I started to inch away from Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

"Hmm? Why are you backing off?" He grinned, blood all over his face, his katanas in hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Not replying, I warily eyed his katanas. Still backing away, fear in my eyes, I attempted to stand up, readying my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

He laughed, still walking towards her as she attempted to stand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quickly standing up, I started to run, flapping my wings, slowly rising off the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Staring at the blood pools, he laughed happily, his eyes full of insanity. "Awww, why are you running?" He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Flying up high, I didn't want to leave him, instead, I flew in a large circle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2015)

Not knowing where she was flying, he laughed. "Aaaaaanngeeeeeel..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Hearing him calling me, I resisted the urge to fly down, but landed on the roof of the institute.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2015)

After a while, he growled, deciding to walk back to the institute. He waved to Jason and Ayumi, still covered in blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

I quietly watched him from atop my perch, sstill trembling from sight of the gore.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2015)

Laughing, Satoshi played with the gore, blood dripping out of his mouth and eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Whimpering, I went into the institute, watching him from a window.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He played with the gore more, laughing. "Hahahaha..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"M-master?" I whimpered, knowing it was unlikely for him to hear me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

One of his ears perked up, hearing her. Still playing with the gore, he smiled happily. "Hi!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"W-what are you d-doing, master?" I ask, hearing sirens in the distance.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He showed the gore to her. "This!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

I went extremely pale at sight of the gore. I could hear the sirens get closer. I slowly approached him. "We should go."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ok." He smiled happily, picking up the gore. "Where?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"I-I  don't k-know... But could you leave that here?" I ask, pointing to his gore.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"But why?" He asked her, holding the gore to his chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Please leave it? If you don't, I'll... take your swords!" I threatened.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"They aren't swords, they're katanas!" He growled at her, hugging the gore tighter.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

Quickly flying above him, I attempted to grab his katanas.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He lowered the katanas, preventing her from grabbing them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Master Satoshi, we really need to go!" I cried, hearing the sirens come closer.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ok..." He growled. Still carrying the gore, he began to run.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

I quickly flew above him, reaching down to tap his shoulder. "Just teleport us."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Oh, right." He said, teleporting the two in an aura of blood. He also teleported Jason and Ayumi accidentally, shocked and scared by the strange auras.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

Upon teleporting, I landed on Satoshi, one of my wings bent the wrong way.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ow!" He growled as Angel landed on him, causing him to fall. He growled again, before seeing her bent wing. "Aaagh! A-are you ok!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Y-yes... Are you?" I grunted, attempting to bend my wing back, only making my cry out in pain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Yes, I'm fine! Your wing!" He growled, staring at it. He didn't want to touch it incase it hurt, but he attempted to use magic on it, utterly failing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Owowow!" I screamed as he tried to use magic. "B-bend it back! Bend it back!" I cried, tears streaming down my cheeks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"I-I'll try!" He said, panicking and twitching, he attempted to force it back into position.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

I groaned in pain as he bent it back, eventually heaaring a snap as a bone was shifted back into place.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He gasped as he heard a bone snap. Jason suddenly appeared next to them, Ayumi landing on him, causing him to smile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"T-that feels better..." I murmured, my wing still in pain, but not as much.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Good..." He smiled, staring at her wing, silently hoping it was ok.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

I stood up, my injured wing hanging limp. "Where are we?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"No idea." He said, staring at his surroundings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Looks like a forest..." I murmured, looking around at the big trees.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ok..." He murmured, staring at the trees too.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"How can you teleport somewhere without knowing where?" I asked Satoshi, my wings occasionally twitching.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Because." He said, his eyes half closed due to a lack of blood, his skin going a little white.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"A-are you okay?" I askrd, gently touching his cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He nodded, purring quietly, before falling asleep due to blood loss.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"S-satoshi?" I whimpered, looking for the source of his blood loss.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He purred in his sleep, blood dripping out of his mouth and eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

Taking a small cloth out of my pocket, I used it to stop his nosebleed. "W-wake up!" I gently shook him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Huh...?" He murmured, opening one eye, his eyes, mouth and nose still bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Stop bleeding!" I wiped the blood out of his eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"But I can't stop bleeding..." He murmured quietly, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Why?" I murmured, continuing to wipe the blood from his face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

gtg


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

(Bye.)
"Because I can't." He murmured, before falling asleep again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"D-don't die, okay? I-if y-you die I'll d-die..." I cried into his chest.


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

Actually I'll join because I'm bored to death and there are almost no roleplays here
i might not be active because yeah but 


Name: Selica Shinakawa
Gender: female
Age: 17
Appearance: 



Spoiler: open pls















Personality: embarrassed easily, tsundere
Pairings: yes
Sexuality: biesexual
Weapon: katana
Powers/Abilities: n/a
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

(The second pic XD )


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (The second pic XD )



cries im not using my tablet rn so its hard to scroll and move, I just picked the first one I saw that had full body tbh ))​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

(lol dun worry, I'll be mature about it)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"I won't... die of a... nosebleed and... eyebleed?" He growled quietly in his sleep, his hair covering his emerald green eyes. His tail wagged slowly, but at a steady pace, as he snored quietly, blood still dripping.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"You better not. The only way I'm still here is because you hold my soul, Satoshi." I softly murmur, thinking he's awake again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Won't die..." He murmured in his sleep once more, curling up into a ball, his face buried into the ground. Jason and his sister stared at the two with wide eyes, confused. "Eh?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

idk where you are sos i'll just randomly appear k



A small dinging noise appeared from no where, though it was 
easily ignored due to being so quiet. Though, a few minutes
after, the noise stopped and a small, blonde female appeared 
from thin air, she was asleep.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"M-master... You'll suffocate..." I murmured, lifting his face out of the dirt. I gently laid my good wing over him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He purred as the wing was put over him, smiling happily. He woke up after a short amount of time, staring at the wing. "Hmmm?" He muttered quietly, rubbing his eyes, causing him to get blood on his fingers, the red liquid slowly dripping off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

I quietly wiped the blood off his face, scooting closer to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

He watched her wipe the blood off his face, staring at her with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"W-what's wrong, Master Satoshi?" I ask, my voice full of worry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Nothing... just still sleepy." He said quietly, yawning.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Do you need more sleep, then?" I ask, staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

"Don't know..." He whispered quietly, his eyes red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

"Okay..." I murmured, curling up next to him, not noticing his eyes turn red.


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

Silica slowly awoke, then stood up, yawning,
rubbing her eyes. She stared at the two, watching, confused from 
where she was​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 14, 2015)

As he was asleep, he didn't notice the strange person watching them from afar. As Angel curled up into a ball next to him, he purred, his tail swishing from side to side slowly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 14, 2015)

I started to stroke Satoshi's hair, smiling as he purred.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 14, 2015)

As his hair was stroked, he purred again, smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Feeling a presence behind me, I quickly turned around, my hand on Satoshi's katana.


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

Surprised, she flinched. The fragile female was obviously no threat
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 14, 2015)

"Who are you!" I growled, pulling Satoshi closer to me with my wing, the broken one hanging limp.


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

"I-I uh, I'm uh.... Yeah, I'm... Yushiki!" she smiled, the girl looked uh, dangerous so she made up a fake name.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 14, 2015)

I glared at the girl, pulling the katana further out of the case. "My feather is twitching. I know you're lying." I growled.


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

In a small, whisper voice she sighed, "Silica" she said, not giving eye contact, feeling embarrassed to admit a lie.


​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 14, 2015)

"Good. Now, why are you here!? If you plan to harm my dear Master Satoshi, you'll have to kill me first." I growled, placing my hand on the sleeping boy's shoulder.


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

"sa-to-shi?" she had no idea what the female was talking about. "well, i don't know how I got here so,"​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"What are you?" I murmur, putting the katana away, never taking my eyes off her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

His ears perked up, his black tail swishing, occasionally murmuring in his sleep. He was asleep, but his body was still attempting to listen, as if he was awake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Satoshi? I think you should wake up." I whispered, gently shaking him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

He opened one eye, staring at her. "Huh...?" He murmured, his eye twitching slowly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"There's a girl." I murmured, pointing to the new female.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

He pulled out his katanas slowly, still very tired. He pointed the katana at the girl. "Wha... what...?" He murmured, blood dripping out of his eyes, causing him to yawn.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"She tried to lie to me about her name." I said.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

"Eh? So... she lied about her name?" He repeated, rubbing his eyes, yawning one last time. "So can I kill her?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"I guess..." I replied, uncertainty in my voice. "You do whatever you want."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

"Yaaay!" He giggled, pulling out his katanas quickly, staring at the girl, the black katanas covered in blood. A strangely coloured blood was nearly invisible on the blades, due to also being black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"What's that?" I asked, pointing to the strange blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

"Black blood." He murmured, staring at the dried blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Whose blood is it?" I asked.

(Your other profile picture was better imo)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

(Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn don't question my avatar choiceeeee!)
"Mine." He said, recalling the event where he ate the shadow tiger with the others, black blood spurting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"When did you cut yourself?" I questioned, placing a finger on the blade to feel the blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

"Don't know, I forgot." He said quietly, staring at the blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"It must have been before you freed me from Shadow's ownership. I would have felt it if it was done recently..." I murmur, completely forgetting the girl was there.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"I-I'm human, what else would I be?" she muttered, once hearing the two she began to freak out.
"Kill me?!" she shouted, slowly taking a step back. "w-what? Are you crazy??"​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Perhaps. I just do as he says." I coo, rubbing Satoshi's hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

Satoshi purred happily as his hair was stroked, still pointing at the girl with his katanas, matching the colour of his black hair, tail and cat ears, twitching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"What will you do for us to not kill you?" I sternly asked the girl.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe she could try to run away, the boy looked... well distracted.
She took one more step back, watching the two people. Silica blinked,
she sprinted, beginning to run the opposite way of the male with the 
katana and the female with wings. 
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

Jumping up, I ran after her, my broken wing slowing me down.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

Growling, he attempted to run to the girl and stab her in the leg, a trail of blood shooting behind him, occasionally teleporting a little forward, blood dripping out of his eyes and mouth as he did so.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

As I was right behind the girl, I tripped on a tree root, falling on top of her.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

She was trembling, it was scary. They caught her so they
would definitely kill her now. Slica gulped, her stomach and face on the ground​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Ugh. Human backs are so bare!" I grumbled, still on top of her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

Giggling, the cat boy put his katana on the girls tongue. "Time to be tortuuuuuureeed!" He laughed, in a near-soothing voice, completely out of place with his murderous attitude. Of course, he wasn't really trying to be soothing or the like, it was just a joke. Giggling, he attempted to cut her tongue out.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

'its better than having gross wings growing from them' she thought to herself.
It was like torture, the girl was so small, having another person on her hurt so bad.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Satoshi, don't cut her tongue off yet. She may be able to help us." I said, getting off the girl to sit infront of her. "Do you know how to do medical stuff?" I asked, moving the blade from her tongue.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"I-I uh" she began to think for a moment, though it was hard when you're this terrified.
"Well, I k-know some, I-I took classes o-on it." she muttered
​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

"Why can't I?" He growled, sheathing his katanas as he stared angrily at the girl. "I wanna cut her tongue out..." He murmured, his shadow-black tail still swishing angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Great, because I have a broken wing, and I think I just twisted my ankle." I sheepishly grin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You can't cut it out. Not yet, okay?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"b-but, I need things to mix to make medicine" she muttered,
trying to keep a somewhat nice tone.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"I promise we won't kill you okay? And to show that I trust you, I'll tell you my name. It's Angel." I smile.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

She sighed, glaring at the man that tried to cut off her tongue.
Silica scoffed, "and, him..." she whispered quietly.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"That's Satoshi."


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"no, I mean, you have to make sure he doesn't hurt me either"
she muttered, still staring at his katana
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"He won't." I assured, giving Satoshi a look.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"fine.. but where is this?" she said, looking around
​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

"I will kil- I-I mean... I won't kill you. Yeah. Ahahaha." He murmured, resisting the urge to rip out her tongue with his bare hands for now, despite the fact that if he tried, he'd probably fail miserably.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Don't know. I've only been in this world for about a month now." I stand up, attempting to help her up too, wincing as I put weight on my ankle.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"though, you can't do anything about your leg except... bandage it"
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"What about my wing?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

"If it's a wound, i can put stuff on it but if it's just broken, that will just need a bandage, too. Because, I don't have a real cast"
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Can't you make one?" I ask, leaning against a tree.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

well, I just appeared here not knowingly so I don't have items to _make_ a cast" she sighed,
"and even if i did, I don't know if I could put it on properly"
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Oh well." I sigh. I then gently poke Satoshi's nose, morphing into a shorter female version of him. "Broken tails are better than broken wings."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

He stared at her oddly as she poked her nose, meowing. His eyes widened as she turned into a female him. "W-what!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"Don't worry. Cats just heal faster than birds!" I purred, rubbing against him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

He also purred, his eyes still showing confusion. He was confused by what she was doing, considering rubbing against someone was a sign of in catanese or whatever it is called, the cat who had rubbed the person owning him or her, or in this case the cat, but he decided to just purr, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

I continued to purr, snuggling up close to him.


----------



## deerui (Feb 15, 2015)

though, it was kind of cute, she still hated being in this unknown place


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

"You need to learn to be more mellow." I said to Silica, twitching my cat ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

He purred back, his tail swishing excitedly, his eyes going from blood red back to their normal green colour.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"I should be a cat more often! It's so much nicer!" I purred, rubbing Satoshi's ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Really?" He smiled, not knowing if birds or cats were better than cats or birds, purring happily as his ears were stroked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Yes. I don't have to worry about you thinking I'm your prey." I chuckled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

He laughed, jokingly extending his claws. "Even if your not a bird, I'll still eat you!" He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"That's fine with me. I am yours, after all." I gently tapped his nose, smiling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

He laughed as she touched his nose, pretending to eat her arm.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

I slapped his face, my eyes widening. "Since when were you cannibal!?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"I-I don't know!" He murmured quietly, wincing as he was slapped.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

I look up at the sky, seeing it get dark. "Should we make a fire?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"All right, should we go find some wood?" He said, standing up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Yeah." I stand up too, but wince as I put weight on my ankle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Your ankle... Are you ok?" He asked, poking it. "Don't worry, I'll go get it." He said, walking up to a tree. Being a cat, he had no trouble climbing up it. He stared at the branches, wondering which would be good for firewood.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

"a.... fire?" she muttered, Silica wasn't at all used to being outside.
she usually stayed inside her home with electricity, never having to
make a fire. "you've been here for a whole month and still haven't bought
a house?"
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Dead ones work best!" I called up to him, sitting back down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Nope. What's a house?" I asked Silica.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

Nodding, he snapped off a few branches, jumping off the tree. "Here we go." He said, dropping the sticks on the floor, staring at them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"I dunno how to make a fire..." I chuckled, staring at the wood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"I'll do it then." He said, staring at the wood. He pulled out a strange object that the human was carrying, still covered in gore, and lit the wood with it. Due to having no protection from the ground, it would likely set the entire ground alight, being grass.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

Silica reached into her pocket, pulled out a small, pink lighter.
She put her thumb on the button and a small, fire came from
 it, she got on her knees and put the lighter to the stack of woods,
it burned the wood, making a fire
​
- - - Post Merge - - -


_beat me, i guess cries xD ))_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Satoshi, what happened to Jr.?" I asked, realising I hadn't seen the snake in awhile.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Dunno. Damn that imposter..." He growled, staring at her. Despite his hatred of the snake, he was curious of where the creature was.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

confused, she grabbed her bag and took a few things out of it, like a notebook,
a pen, a necklace, and a few other books for school so it wasn't so full then
she sat on it, not wanting to get dirty.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"If you killed him, I will call upon Satin to deminish your ever burning soul!" I shouted, glaring at Satoshi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And, so I won't die, I will make Silica my mistris!" I continued, now pointing at Silica. "And I will dance upon your grave!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Ever burning? What reason would I have to kill that stupid imposter? Making her your mistress? Dancing upon my grave?" He growled, staring at the girl as he said the third sentence, growling still.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

the two were confusing. At first the couple was nice and loving to eachother then the female threatens to kill the other
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Yes, and I think Silica would make a great mistress! I bet she would actually give me commands instead of trying to eat me! At least Shadow locked me up so he wouldn't be tempted..." I grumbled, turning back into my real form, my collar glinting in the fire's light.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Huh!? I'm a cat! You're a bird! Eating you is like, my job! Shadow was tempted to do what!?" He growled, his eyes quickly turning black, the blood pouring out of his eyes turning red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Shadow threatened to eat me! There's not alot of reasons I was in a cage, besides being his pet!" I growled, crossing my arms.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

She continued to watch them "fight", though she would never Want to be a _ mistress _ it was still nice to hear that She'd be a good one
​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Well I don't wanna lock you up in a cage..." He growled, blood beginning to pour from his mouth in waterfalls. His eyes twitched. "Anyway, how did a discussion about a snake go to this!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"Fine with me!" I growl, glaring at him.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

Silica sighed, glancing back up at the two when she saw the 
boy bleeding out. She gasped loudly, "oh my god"​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"I don't know!" I replied, then turned to look at Silica. "What's wrong?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Well good! I shall not lock you in a cage!" He growled, ignoring the gasp of the girl as he was bleeding heavily, with black blood instead of his normal red colour. "Shadow is a psychopath, who locked you in a cage, probably did other things? Wouldn't you hate being locked up after that experience!?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

The blonde stood up and looked at the other female like she
was crazy. "A-Are you serious?? He's like, dying or something" she said,
pointing at Satoshi​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"It's just blood." I stared at Silica for a few moments. "At least it was warm in there..." I murmur, not looking at Satoshi.


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

"uh, yeah! he could bleed to death!" she shouted at them both, watching as the blood fell to the ground
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"He can't bleed to death." I argued.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

"Er? It's a metal cage, also maybe if we didn't run, we'd still be in that institute, which is warmer than a incredibly high into the air castle full of maggots and barriers..." He growled back, ignoring the pools of black blood at his feet.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

"There were no maggots, and there was only one barrier!"


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

"oh yeah? I'm pretty sure your wrong" she grabbed one of the school textbooks
"you should read this, if you loose too much blood, you'll die" she was slightly 
scared of these two, they didn't know what a house was and they didn't know
you could bleed to death. Though, once the blood reached to where she was at,
she let out a large, high-pitched scream, jumping away from it.
​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

Growling, he shot a jet of blood at the girl. "I don't care." He said, still staring at Angel. "A barrier surrounding the entire thing!"


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

she huffed, "ew, rude" she muttered, annoyed by the boy and their arguing she went to the other side of the tree and fell asleep. 



_seems like my character shouldn't be in this convo so I'll wait lel ))_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Grabbing the book, I stared at the letters. "This book is broken. It looks like Entean, but it shows gibberish..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hold the book up to Satoshi. "Can you read it?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

the next morning, Silica woke up, sighing once she realized she was still here.
She stood up and and picked up her stuff putting it back in the backpack she
had when she came.




_hi rainbow never replied so i just idk ))_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

(kk that's fine)
Seeing Silica wake up, I scooted over to her. "This book is unreadable." I grumbled, handing back the book.


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

"unreadable?" she asked, glancing at the girl. She grabbed the book and read out two sentences.
"see?" she replied. "Have you not learned to read yet?" Silica asked, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

"I can read perfectly fine. The language looks Entean, but the words make no sense." I growled


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 17, 2015)

He stared at the pages of the book with the two, observing the words. He could read English, along with his cat language, so he quietly muttered the sentences under his breath.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

"What language is this?" I asked Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 17, 2015)

"English." He said, still staring at the book.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

"I can only read Entean. The letters look similar, but the words make no sense." I muttered, handing him the book.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 17, 2015)

"Ah." He said, still staring at the words. He read them out to himself again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

"I suppose there are no books in this world written in Entean, huh?" I ask, staring at my ankle.


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

"never heard of it" she muttered, grabbing her bag and taking out a bandage, "here" she sighed, holding it=n the direction of Angel


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

"I don't need it." I said, pushing the bandage away. "I heal fast"


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

"well" she scoffed at the female before putting on her bag and standing up. "we need to find a way out, don't we?" she muttered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 17, 2015)

"Yeah. I'll go look around." I murmured, standing up, not putting any weight on my ankle. I flew up, my wing aching as I did.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2015)

He watched her go off to look for where they are, although he were very confused about how she could tell where they where by merely looking around. _Hmmm..._


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

Silica slowly walked around, sighing. Nothing was familiar. She missed
being back in her home, New york. The people here scared her. She was probably missing
school at this moment, that's probably the only fun part. The blonde took off a black band 
that was wrapped around her wrist and put it in her hair, making a so-called pony tail. Seeing
nothing that looked like they could escape, she went back to the place where satoshi was and
where Angel should be, if she had came back yet​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 18, 2015)

Flying up, I looked around. Trees covered the ground below, aside from a few meadows. Looking to the weat, I saw a huge mountain range surrounding the valley like a bowl.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2015)

He stared at the trees surrounding the small clearing, waiting for any clue on where they where. He watched as a small creature ran in the trees.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 18, 2015)

I quickly glided back down to the small group. "We're in a valley." I said quietly, hearing the creature.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2015)

"Hi. Ok..." He said, staring at the creature. He was incredibly focused on the creature, so he didn't say much, his cat instincts telling him to kill the creature.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 18, 2015)

"What is it?" I murmured, slowly moving towards the sounds.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 19, 2015)

"A squirrel." He said, approaching the creature on all fours.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 19, 2015)

"Oh." I murmured, stepping back as he stalked it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 19, 2015)

He followed it for a while, staring at the squirrel, who was searching for food. Laughing, he extended his claws.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 19, 2015)

Unable to watch, I turned away, sitting on the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 19, 2015)

He stared at the squirrel for a bit, watching Angel turn away, unable to watch. He meowed quietly.


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

silica glanced at the male who almost killed the squirrel. "no!" she shouted loudly,
which made the squirrel scared, running away quickly. "you can't hurt cute little
things like that, that's evil"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 19, 2015)

"He can if he wants." I growled, glancing at Silica.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 19, 2015)

He watched as the squirrel ran away. "Why can't I?" He growled, wanting to stab the girl for interfering with his squirrel-murdering.


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

"because" she muttered "that's rude" so since you're technically
a cat, is it okay if i kill you?" she asked, glaring. "the little squirrel
is innocent and did nothing, they don't deserve to die,_not from you
at least_"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 19, 2015)

"Yes, it is ok to kill me!" He smiled happily, taking her example of the squirrel's life as a death threat. He didn't know why, but whenever someone said anything to do with killing him, meaning it or as an example, he would take it literally.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"W-what!? It is not okay to kill you!" I shouted, embracing him in a tight hug.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

"But dying is fun..." He murmured, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"No it's not!" I sobbed, hugging him tighter.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

"But... but it is..." He said, confused by her sobbing. "It's ok... I won't really die." He said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"R-really?" I asked, looking up at him, my face wet with tears.


----------



## deerui (Feb 21, 2015)

this female was a really confusing person, she threatens to kill the boy
then cries when he says he wants to die, she couldn't wait to be home where
people were sane


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

"Yes, I won't die. Yet." He smiled, staring at her tears. "Why are you crying?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"I don't want you to die..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

"Then I won't die." He said, still staring at her tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"Thank you..." I murmered, buiring my face into his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

Going a little red, he asked her what they should do now. "Should we look for the others?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"I thought they were nearby..." I murmured, still hugging him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

"Oh." He said, confused. He didn't know where or how nearby they were, so he assumed they were far away.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

Reaching up, I started to rub his ears, quietly smiling to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

He meowed and purred as his ears were rubbed, smiling at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"We should do this more often..." I murmured, smiling back at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

"Agreed." He purred, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

Laying down next to him, I draped a wing over him, still petting his ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

Staring at her wing, he touched the feathers, purring as his ears were rubbed, his tail swishing excitedly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

Grinning, I pushed my feathers into his hand, now stroking his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

He smiled as she pushed the feathers into his hand, smiling. He purred as his hair was stroked, closing his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 21, 2015)

"You're so cute when you smile..." I whispered.


----------



## littlem0kid (Feb 22, 2015)

Name:Victoria Burgendurs
Gender:Females
Age:17
Appearance:

Personality:Shy and mysterious
Pairings:None
Sexualityansexual
Weapon: Dual pistols that with her power changes to hand cannons
Powers/Abilities: Darkness


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Ahaha..." He giggled as she said that, smiling. "Thanks... you too." He meowed, staring at her, still acting like a cat, being a cat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

I stared back at him, smiling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

Meowing, he continued to stroke her wing, smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

My eyes went wide as he stroked it, feeling myself tense up for a moment before settling down again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Are you ok?" He asked, watching her tense up for a moment.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Y-yeah. I'm fine..." I lie, not meeting his eyes. I started to get up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Are you sure?" He said, noticing her lie. "What's wrong?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 22, 2015)

---


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"I said I was fine." I muttered, then quickly flew off to a tree, quietly landing on the branches, my back to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Are you suuuuure?" He repeated, still worried. "Tell me..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Yes! I'm sure!" I snapped, climbing up to a higher branch.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Why won't you tell me?" He asked, not giving up just yet.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"I-I can't..." I murmured, closing my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Why can't you?" He asked, watching her close her eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"S-shadow told me to n-never t-tell anyone..." I started to cry, leaning into the tree's trunk.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Well Shadow isn't here..." He said, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"H-he tried to-to cut t-them o-off..." I whimpered, squeezing my eyes shut.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Them? What do you mean? Why?" He asked, not knowing what she meant by them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"M-my wings..." I whispered, opening my eyes to look at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Why?" He asked, his eyes widening.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"So I c-couldn't escape..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"H-huh? So you remember that, so you're sad?" He said, confused, not knowing what she meant.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"I was locked in a cage, beaten, forced to call him 'master', hunted down, nearly killed several times, had to follow his every command, and almost get my wings cut off! I'm not sad. The memories are just painful."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

Not sure how to respond to this, he nodded, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"I don't mind calling you 'master'... You're different. You don't care if I do or not..." I murmured, staring at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Please don't call me master..." He sighed, still staring at her as she stared at the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"But you are my master..." I replied, looking up at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"I know, but..." He murmured, not knowing what to say to that once again. "Umm... wanna do something? I'm bored..." He said, attempting to change the subject.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Yes!" I said eagerly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Someone's eager." He laughed, thinking of something to do. "Ummm... truth or dare? Murder somebody and their family? Hide and seek? Murder?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Truth or dare." I say, ignoring his options on murder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Ok! Let's play!" He smiled, as Jason and his sister stared at them. "We wanna play..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Alright. Truth or dare, Jason?" I asked, a devious grin seeping across my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Dare." He said, staring at the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"I dare you to not touch Ayumi for 24 hours, starting now." I chuckled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

His eyes widened. "N.... n... no.... not... possible...." He choked, staring at his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"You must. You did chose dare." I laughed. "If you don't, I'll staple you again!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"I'd rather that than not being able to touch sister..." he growled, hugging his sister. She sighed, attempting to get him off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Fine, I'll give you a different dare then. You must pick truth next time." I sighed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Yaaay! Sister, truth or dare?" He asked. If she said dare, she knew what would happen to her, so she chose truth. "Truth." She said. "Aww... what clothes in your wardrobe do you wear the most?" He asked, wanting to smell sister. "Casual stuff. Angel, truth or dare?" She asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Dare." I replied, staring at her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"I dare you to eat a tree branch." She said, pointing to the tree.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"B-but that poor tree..." I whimpered, staring at the branch.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"If you don't wanna do it, just choose someone to truth or dare." She said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Give me a different dare."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Ok. Pretend to be an animal." She said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

Poking Satoshi's nose, I morphed into my version of him. Purring, I rubbed up against him. "That good enough?" I asked Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Umm... I guess." She said, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Master, truth or dare?" I asked Satoshi, morphing back into myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Truth." He said, staring at his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 22, 2015)

"Were you born a cat or human?" I asked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

"Cat. Jason, truth or dare?" He said. "Truth." He said, remembering the dare Angel gave him so he had to use truth. "Let me stab you!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 23, 2015)

"Ask him why he has wings!" I whispered to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 23, 2015)

"Errr... why do you have wings?"  He asked Jason, staring at him. He shrugged. "I was at school, searching for sister, but then they just grew on me... there was blood everywhere. EVERYWHERE." He said. "Satoshi, truth or dare?" He asked happily. "Dare." He said, as Jason spoke again. "Act like a dog." He laughed, knowing Satoshi, being a cat, hated dogs. Well, not really, but they were natural enemies. He woofed and barked, chasing his tail. After a few seconds, he stopped, not able to take it. "Ugh, there." He growled. "Angel, truth or dare?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 23, 2015)

"Truth." I replied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 23, 2015)

"Why did you get angry at me when I tried to read the collar and got blood on your neck, and then you woke up and started screaming at me?" He asked quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 23, 2015)

"At the time, Shadow could track me whenever it was tampered with." I reply, staring at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 23, 2015)

"Thank God, I thought other possibilities..." He muttered quietly. "Your turn. Ask someone. Truth or dare."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 23, 2015)

"Truth or dare, master?" I asked him, turning to look at Satoshi.


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

as the sister x brother thing bothers me, I'll wait to join until later ))


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 23, 2015)

"Truth." He said, curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 23, 2015)

"What other possibilities were you just thinking about?" I asked, narrowing my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 23, 2015)

"M-maybe you didn't like blood, thought I was touching your neck in a gross way, or you really hate reading?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 23, 2015)

"That's it? I just didn't want to get you guys killed." I murmured, looking away as my cheeks reddened a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 24, 2015)

"Why are you going red?" He asked her, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 24, 2015)

"I-I'm not going red..." I growled. "Jason, truth or dare?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 24, 2015)

"Truth." He said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 24, 2015)

"Why are you such a pervert towards your sister?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 24, 2015)

"I don't know... I just love her really badly... ok?" He murmured, staring at the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 24, 2015)

"Are you guys sure your related by blood?" I asked, watching him, my eyes full of intrest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 24, 2015)

"Yeah. Why do you ask?" He growled, staring at his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 24, 2015)

"If you weren't, then it wouldn't be so strange to others."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 24, 2015)

"..." He didn't say anything, only turning around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 25, 2015)

Still staring at him, I broke the silence. "It's your turn, Jason..."


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

whatever im bored }}





Silica walked over to see two people she hadn't met, though,
she didn't say anything, she just sat down and entered their
game of 'truth or dare'


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 25, 2015)

"Silica, you may as well go." I said as she sat down.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Jason growled. "Taking too long. Ayumi, truth or dare?" He said. "Truth..." She sighed. "Do you like meee?" He smiled. "Yuck, no." She responded, annoyed at her brother's odd love of her. "Angel, truth or dare?"


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

a small laugh under her breath from Ayumi's answer, she glanced at angel, awaiting her reply to the male's sister


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 25, 2015)

"Aww. Quit picking me all the time..." I whined, slightly pouting. "Dare."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

"If you don't want to eat the tree, how about you marry it?" She laughed, pointing to it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 26, 2015)

"I don't know what 'marrying' is." I replied, a confused look on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

"Oh." She growled, staring at her. "Then climb the tree. Backwards. With your feet."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 26, 2015)

I grinned at her, then started to walk up the tree backwards, using my wings to keep me aloft. "Does this count?" I asked her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Her eyes wide, she nodded. "By the way, y-your turn."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 26, 2015)

"Truth or dare, Ayumi?" I asked, flying down to land next to Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

"Truth." She said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 27, 2015)

"What was it like to be dead?" I asked, my face expressionless.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 27, 2015)

"Cold... I got freedom from all that I hated and hated me!" She laughed, staring at her, her eyes wide with a huge smile on her face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 27, 2015)

I replied by nodding my head. _'It never feels like that to me...'_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 27, 2015)

The same look on her face, she stared at her brother. "Truth or dare?" She grinned. "Dare." He said, smiling at his sister. A brief look of horror was in his eyes when Angel had asked that dare, not wanting to remember any time that sister was dead. "Umm... I can't think of anything..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 27, 2015)

Turning my attention away from them, I stared at my hand for a moment, moving my fingers. Mumbling, my hand morphed into a large gun, much like the one I had in the Synapse. Letting out a squeak of surprise, I fell backwards off my branch, landing on the ground below.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 27, 2015)

"A-Angel!" The three yelled, attempting to catch her, noticing her fall due to watching her with her gun. They mostly just ended up grabbing each other accidentally.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 27, 2015)

"Not used to this big hunk of metal anymore..." I grumbled, placing the gun on my lap. "I could only do this in the Synapse when Shadow was near..." I trailed off at the end, my eyes going wide as I realised what this means.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 27, 2015)

"Oh. Then... no more gun hands for you! Yaaay!" He grinned, running around. Quickly realizing she might think he was crazy for screaming happily and running around, so he pointed to the area he was shot in previously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 27, 2015)

"Master... Shadow is in this world..." I mumbled, feeling the cool metal with my unmorphed hand.


----------



## deerui (Feb 28, 2015)

Silica watched as ayumi couldn't think of a dare, and Angel falling out of the tree. Though she eventually memorized the other two girls names, the two males were forgotten at times. The blonde set her hand on her cheek, not paying attention to the others much.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

The group's eyes widened. "Well crap! Where is he!?" They growled. Half of them didn't care, but the other half just muttered quietly, telling them what to do, like a consciousness.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

[Posting to see your post]

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I-I don't know..." I murmured, not looking at any of them. "But I have a feeling he will try to kill you, master..." I whispered, stroking the gun.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Whyyy?" He asked, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"He craves blood. Shadow blood. And he knows you have some in you. I also have it, so for all we know, I can lure him away from you guys. He isn't as likely to kill me than he is to you." I uttered, staring at the gun. "This wouldn't have happened if he wasn't really close. Perhaps a mile away..." I said, talking about my gun hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Is that our cue to go kill him?" The boys smiled, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"You can't. He's immortal. You'll only get killed in the process, and I don't want people to die on my behalf." I reply, my gun morphing back into my hand after chanting something. "If I let him have my blood, then he will leave you guys alone." I walked up to Satoshi, placing my hands on his shoulders, leaning close to his face. "Don't follow me. I mean it this time." I whispered. Giving him a light kiss on his lips. "I love you, Satoshi..." I added, then quickly flew up into the sky, a small feather landing at Satoshi's feet.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

He attempted to speak, but she flied off before he could. He picked up the feather. "We're following her." He murmured, beginning to walk forwards.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I flew high above the trees, searching for any signs that Shadow was near. Seeing an unusual amount of shadows covering a small clearing. I flew down, landing belind Shadow who stood in the middle of the clearing. I slowly walked up to him, gently placing my hand on his arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Ahahahaha, I've been looking for you~" He giggled, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"And you found me..." I replied, managing a small smile. Taking my hand of his arm, I bowed to him. "Sorry I ran away... I've been a bad little bird..." I murmured, my collar visible to him, _Property of Satoshi_ still engraved in it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Yes, you have..." He giggled, staring at her collar. "Hmmm?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"What is it?" I asked, my voice full of worry as I stood up again. 

[Let's just assume Shadow is a head taller than her.]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Your collar..." He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I suddenly went pale. "I-I'm sorry, master Shadow... I had to! I had to give my life to him to continue living so I could return to you! I'm sorry! Please- please take me b-back..." I started to sob, dropping down to my knees infront of him, my head down in fake shame.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

His eyes widened. "Of course I will. Why wouldn't I?" He said, holding a knife by his side.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Seeing the glint of metal in his hand, I glanced up at him. "I-if you d-don't mind me a-asking, but w-what is the k-knife for?" I whimpered, tightly folding my wings to my back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

Smiling, he pointed to her collar. "Him."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"B-but I'll die i-if he dies..." I whimpered, placing my hand over his knife-weilding hand. "P-please don't... I promise I'll always be by your side if you don't kill him..." I start to cry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

The boy stared at her. "I-I can't kill you, indirectly or not... I won't..." He muttered. As much as he wanted to rip that boy into shreds, he wouldn't if it was for the life of his only 'friend', even though he treated her like a pet, and all around, he was a complete *******.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"T-thank you, master Shadow." I murmured, releif in my voice as I wiped my tears away. "H-how did you get here?" I asked, not looking at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Sacrifices." He giggled, still staring at his knife.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"O-oh..." I murmured, standing up as I continued to avoid his gaze. "I suppose you would like to take me home now?" I asked, holding my arm, tracing the long scar that was made from my broken arm with my thumb.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

He nodded. He began to laugh a little, staring at the scar.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Upon hearing him laughter, I moved my arm behind my back, hiding my scar to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Hmmm? Why are you hiding it?" He asked, approaching her with the knife in hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"S-sorry..." I replied, my head down. I clasped my hands together infront of me to no longer hide the scar. "W-why were you laughing just now?" I asked, watching the blade.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"I don't know..." He growled, his hair covering his jet black eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"C-could we go now?" I uttered, a coldness creeping up my spine as he hid his eyes. I inched away from him and his knife.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

The three sat quietly in a tree, growling as they watched the two. Shadow nodded. "Lettttt'ssssssss gooooooooooo!"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

(Do not mean to intrude, but just wanted to point out that you spelled "accepting" wrong on the title.





My apologies.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I turned around to the treeline as if hearing something. Ignoring it, I took a cautious step towards the dark man, gently grabbing his hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

Shadow grinned, surrounding the two in black. The three jumped out of the tree, throwing things and casting magic at Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Seeing through the darkness for a moment, I could see what looked like Jason, Ayumi, and Satoshi. _'I'm seeing things... I told them they would die if they followed...'_ I thought to myself, pressing up against Shadow's chest, knowing if I saw their faces any longer, I would burst out in tears. I squeezed my eyes as the darkness fully enveloped us.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

The katana-wielders ran up to Shadow, attempting to stab him, failing as he disappeared. "N-no... nononononono..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I opened my eyes once the world stopped spinning. Blushing, I quickly let go of Shadow, taking a step back. "Sorry..." I murmured, staring at the white ground. Feeling something warm on my arm, I watched as my now black blood dripped out of the cut caused by the katanas.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"Why are you blushing? Sorry for what?" He asked, staring at the blood, wanting to drink it. 
The three began to sob. "Stupid... jerkhead..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"Sorry for clinging onto you like that..." I murmured. Seeing his hunger for my blood, I pulled over two chairs, sitting down in one. I held out my bloody arm to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

Smiling, he ran up to her and began licking the blood off her arm.
"How do we get there!? How _did_ we get there!?" They yelled at each other.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I watched as he drank my blood. "How long has it been since you had blood?" I asked quietly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

"I can't remember..." He murmured quietly, still licking the blood.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry to butt in, but the word "Accepting" in the title is misspelled. ))


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I remained silent, closing my eyes as I waited for him to finish.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

Eventually the wound had stopped pouring out blood, causing him to sigh sadly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

By then, I had fallen asleep. The back of my collar started to change again, this time, instead of Satoshi's name, it was Shadow's.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

He smiled as the name changed, staring at it, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 28, 2015)

"I woke up at the sound of giggling. "What is it?" I asked, rubbing my eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

[ Bump]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

He shrugged, still giggling happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I looked around the large room, seeing my birdcage. I felt a shiver travel up my spine, making my feathers ruffle a bit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

[Ba bump!]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

He giggled, staring at the cage too.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"A-are you okay, master Shadow?" I asked, fear in my voice as I inched away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

He nodded, still laughing. "Mmmhmmm... I'm fine..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"Then w-why are you laughing?" I asked quietly, standing up to stand behind the chair I was sitting in.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"Because...?" He laughed, staring at the cage.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I continued to move towards the door leading to the hallway, slightly trembling from fear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"Hhmmmmm? Where are you goingggg?" He giggled, following her happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"U-um..." I continued to shake, my hand on the doorknob. "T-tag..." I squeaked, gently tapping him on the arm. I then swung the door open, bolting down the hallways, looking for an exit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

Laughing, he began to chase Angel, attempting to pin her to the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I sheiked as he topled me to the floor, frantically trying to get out from under him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"Hmmm? Why are you struggling?" He giggled, black blood dripping out of his eyes and mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I felt his blood dripping on my neck, making me freeze. "W-why are y-you on top of m-me?" I asked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"Whyyy do you want to knowww?" He asked, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"B-because y-your crushing m-me!" I replied. I then heard a loud crack, one of my hollow ribs breaking under his weight. "G-get off me! Get off me!" I cried, the pain unbearable.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

Quickly, he got off of her. "Like that?" He asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"Dammit... Y-you broke one o-of my r-ribs, y-you b-b*st*rd!" I whimpered, clutching my side, tears welling up in my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

Black tears dripped out of his eyes as he giggled. He shook his head "Nononono. You're wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong." The insane boy smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"T-then why d-did I hear a c-crack?!" I hissed, tears streaming down my cheeks as I withered in pain, uselessly flapping my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

He shrugged. "Maybe it was _my_ ribs?" He gasped.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"I-if it w-wasn't mine, t-then I w-wouldn't be o-on the ground..." I growled, the edges of my vision starting to become dark.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"You already were on the ground...?" He murmured, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

"I-I would have g-gotten up by n-now..." I muttered, before blacking out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"A-Angel! Hey!" He growled, watching her black out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I didn't reply, tears still streaming out of my eyes, occasionally twitching a wing in pain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

Staring at her, he began to search for something for her to lie on, as the strange material the castle was made out of very hard and painful.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

My breathing started to become slower.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

"A-are you dying!?" He asked, quickly running over to the unconscious Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 1, 2015)

My breathing started to level out again, my arm still over the spot where the broken rib was.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

[Bah Bump!]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 2, 2015)

"A-angel... wake up..." He murmured quietly, not sure what to do.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

I weakly opened my eyes to stare up at him. "Yes, master?" I asked in a whisper.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 3, 2015)

"Please... don't die... of bone breaking...?" He murmured, staring at her, confusing himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

"I'm not going to die. I'm just healing myself. I've done it before. I'm able to heal myself quickly here with magic..." I grumbled, closing my eyes again. "Bones take a bit longer than cuts..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Oh... does it hurt...?" He murmured, captain obvious sighing in the corner.

The three sat there, still thinking. "Perhaps we could go back to the alley that had your corpse in it? Maybe the portal is still there?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"Yes. It hurts." I growled as I heard a _crack_ indicating the bone was now back in place.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Does that mean it's fixed?" He asked, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I nodded my head, sitting up. _'Why does he have to be so fast? I didn't even get halfway down the hallway before he caught me. He probably won't let me out of his sight again after attempting escape so many times...'_ I sadly thought to myself, not meeting his eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Anything you wanna do...?" He asked, bored. His insanity had briefly faded as he stared at the bird, but his eyes quickly resumed their usual behaviour


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"C-could we go outside?" I asked, my voice quiet. _'H-he's never let me choose... Is this a test or something?'_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Ok..." He murmured quietly. He began to walk outside, dragging her along.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I remained silent until we stepped outside into the dark world. I breathed in the cool air, letting my wings out a bit, the breeze running through the feathers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Shadow made a quiet sound, not used to the outside. He stared at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"W-what's wrong?" I asked, feeling uneasy as his eyes bore into me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Nothing." He muttered, still staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"Um... C-could I take alitte flight? I'll stay within the barrier..." I murmured, my wings starting to ach from not being used for so long. "I... I won't escape t-this time..." I added, staring at the ground far below


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

He nodded. "Ok." He said. He secretly rose chains behind his back, to grab her if she tried to escape.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

A grin formed on my face as I leaped off the balcony, my wings unfolding as I neared the ground. I then flew back up, this time above him as I glided extreamly close to the barrier, the tip of my wing brushing the glass-like surface.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Staring at her as her wing touched the barrier, a black aura surrounded him, the whites of his eyes going black as his eyes turned into vertical red slits. His chains arched over his back, watching her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Not noticing the chains, I flew so I was facing the barrier. I reached out, letting my fingers run against the coolness of the sheild.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

As she touched the barrier again, he began growling, the black chains staring at her closer.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I then pulled away from the barrier, flying around to the other side of the castle so I was no longer visible to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

He teleported so Angel was in his sight. Staring at her, more chains emerged from the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I continued to fly around, lingering at the spot where Jason, Satoshi, and I had first went through to get into the castle. I poked the glass, surprised to find it somewhat soft, my back to Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Stop... it..." He murmured quietly, the chains coming out of his back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Unable to hear him, I pressed my hand farther into the glass. Chuckling to myself, I then started to push my arm through, unaware that he was watching me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

His chains began to creep up on her, watching what she was doing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I gasped as I felt my fingers go all the way through, then my hand. "Wow..." I chuckled to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Growling, he forced his chains to wrap around her legs, arms, face and chest, dragging her back, feeling what the chains touched as if it were a part of him. Teleporting over to her, he growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I shot him a confused look, unable to speak due to the chain on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"What were you doing...?" He growled at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I managed to squirm my mouth free of the chain. "I was just curious about it. I wasn't going to escape, I swear! I wouldn't want to risk being taken and having someone else as my master!" I reply, feeling a pang of guilt in my heart as I think about Satoshi. "Besides, I'm done with having to run around out there with no mind, getting injured everywhere I go." I add, faking a loving smile as I stare up at him with my blue eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Staring at her smile, he began to smile too. "You better not. Remember what happened last time you tried?" He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"Yes, and I ended up stuck with those people until you found me." I replied, making a cooing sound, my smile never faltering.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

He nodded furiously. "Mhmmm, you were stuck with them. What did they do to you, anyway?" He asked, black tears of blood dripping out of his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"Not much. I was kinda just dragged along with them. I did loose quite a bit of blood..." I murmured, still staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"W-what!? How!?" He growled, his hands curling into fists, his eyes going black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"I-if you let me go, I'll show you. But keep in mind that as long as I'm with you, you can't harm them." I reminded him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Sighing, he nodded. He mentally asked her to tell him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"I mostly bleed from here..." I murmur, slowing him the long scar on my stomach, much more noticable than the one on my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"How? What happened?" He asked again, staring at her with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"I accidentally fell on to a sword." I lied.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Don't lieeee..."  He giggled, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Unable to deny his commands, I turn my head towards the ground. "I just got stabbed by one of them. I was holding a snake and one of them thought it was going to bite me. His aim was a bit off, and stabbed me instead..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"You confuse me. He stabbed you. Why didn't you kill him?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"I-if I killed him, I wouldn't be alive right now." I replied, not mentioning my unbeating heart.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"Eh?" He asked, staring at her, very confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"N-nevermind..." I murmured. "What time is it?" I asked, staring up at the moon.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

"9:00. Tell me." He murmured, staring at her still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Sighing, I stood up, gently leading his hand to where my heart should be beating. "I'm dead..." I murmured, looking anywhere but at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Staring at her with wide eyes, he shook his head over and over. "Nonononononono. You're alive, right? You're right here..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"I'm kinda alive and kinda not. If you die, then I die and vice-versa..." I murmured, not meeting his eyes. "I-I can also feel your pain..." I muttered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

His eyes lit up as she said the last sentence. "Oh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I glanced back over at the soft spot in the barrier.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2015)

He watched her stare at the weak spot in the barrier. "Don't..."


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

_is she still with the shadow guy or whatever or can I join back in ; v ;; ))_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

[She's still with Shadow. I don't if it'll be easy to get back in, though... :/ ]

A small whimpering sound escaped my throat as I quickly turned away from it. I hung my head down to avoid meeting his eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2015)

The three ran around, panicking. "How do we get to the shadowy place, anyway!?" They all growled in their own words.

Staring at her, Shadow smiled and began to giggle, staring at her scar.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

_'Satoshi? Can you hear me?'_ I thought, pushing my words towards him, where ever he may be. Squeezing my eyes shut, I continued to try and repete the message to him, doubting it would work.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2015)

Hearing a quiet voice, Satoshi's eyes widened. He was quick to assume he was just hearing things, and laughed quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

_'Satoshi! Can you hear me?! If you can, just imagine pushing your thoughts into my mind.'_ I thought, trying a bit louder as I felt his presence. I glanced up at Shadow. "C-can we go inside, master Shadow?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2015)

Doing as she said, he pushed his thoughts into her mind with a mental sledgehammer. _I can hear..._

Shadow nodded, watching her as he began to walk inside.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

I almost started crying in relief, and if Shadow wasn't watching me, I would have. _'Do you remember the mountain we ended up on when we came to your world? There may be a portal there, but I'm not sure. And once you get into the Synapse, I wold be able to talk to you this way. The barrier cuts off my magic from my world, but not yours.'_ I replied, attempting to walk behind Shadow so he couldn't see my relief from hearing Satoshi's voice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I almost started crying in relief, and if Shadow wasn't watching me, I would have. _'I-I was wrong... I need you, Satoshi... Do you remember the mountain we ended up on when we came to your world? There may be a portal there, but I'm not sure. And once you get into the Synapse, I won't be able to talk to you this way. The barrier cuts off my magic from my world, but not yours.'_ I replied, attempting to walk behind Shadow so he couldn't see my relief from hearing Satoshi's voice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I almost started crying in relief, and if Shadow wasn't watching me, I would have. _'I-I was wrong... I need you, Satoshi... Do you remember the mountain we ended up on when we came to your world? There may be a portal there, but I'm not sure. And once you get into the Synapse, I won't be able to talk to you this way. The barrier cuts off my magic from my world, but not yours.'_ I replied, attempting to walk behind Shadow so he couldn't see my relief from hearing Satoshi's voice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Stupid DS... -_- ]

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Stupid DS... -_- ]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2015)

"Ok..." He murmured quietly. _Got it._ He thought. "Guys, we need to find the mountain! The portal!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

I remained silent until we got back inside. "S-should I go to my c-cage, sir?" I asked, almost in a whisper, my hands trembling at the memory of being behind the unbreakable bars. _'Satoshi, only one of you can make it. If all three of you come, you'll never be able to get back to Earth ever again.'_ I warned him. _'The portal is weak right now, and can only transport 3 bodies. One in, two out...'_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

_Shoot..._ He growled to himself in his mind. _Ok, I'll tell them to wait._ "Ok, let us go-" The two said, before being interrupted. "Wait here." He said, completely ignoring the siblings, teleporting away in an attempt to find the portal.

Giggling quietly, Shadow nodded, staring at the cage.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

I walked towards the cage, my head down, hands trembling as I moved into the cage, my back to him. _'Please hurry...'_ I called to Satoshi, fear in my voice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Satoshi saw the area the portal was in. His eyes widened, as he sprinted to it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

I let out a small gasp as I felt Satoshi's presence vanish from my mind. Still trembling, I closed the door to the cage, hoping Shadow didn't notice I left the door unlocked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Giggling, Shadow stared at her, doing nothing.

Satoshi finally found the portal as he watched it closely.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"Why must I be in a cage, master?" I asked, hoping to stall him until Satoshi came.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

His eyes twitched. "Because..." He muttered.

Satoshi watched as the portal turned his eyes black. Tentacles came out of the portal and pulled him in, as he fell unconscious, waiting for himself to wake up so he could find Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"B-because why?" I shuttered, knowing if he came closer, he would notice the unlocked door.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

"So you don't escape..." He grins, staring at her with insanity-filled eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"Oh..." I murmured, wrapping a wing around me, accidentally bumping the cage door, my eyes filled with fear as it swung wide open.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

He watched the cage door slowly swing open. Upon this, he pulled out the knife.
Satoshi murmured, beginning to wake up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry! P-please d-don't kill me, m-master!" I whimpered, backing as far away from the door as I could, which wasn't very far.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Saying nothing, he began to approach her.

Satoshi finally woke up, shaking off the dizziness quickly and sprinting to the castle.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

Whimpering, I quickly pulled the cage door shut, hearing the lock click into place. "T-there... I-I promise I-I'll be a good l-little b-birdy like I'm s-supposed to be..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Smiling at her with lifeless eyes, he slowly nodded.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

I stared at him for a few moments, then turned my back to him to curl up into a ball. I felt tears start to form in my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

He continued to stare at her, smiling.

Satoshi attempted to find the weak spot, sprinting around the castle.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"W-why are you s-staring at me...?" I asked, letting the tears fall down my cheeks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"Because I like to." He giggles, smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Why do you like to do it? It... It creeps me out..." I murmured, pulling my wing over my body completely in an attempt to get him to stop.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Not answering, he continues to stare at her, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"M-master... P-please stop it..." I wined, curling up into a tighter ball.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

His smile slowly turned into a grin. "But why?" He asked, tilting his head to the side like a child, his jet black hair covering his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"It creeps me out... I-I wouldn't mind if you watched me as I slept; at least I wouldn't know when you're watching me..." I whimpered, glancing over my shoulder to look at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"I do watch you as you sleep." He giggled, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

My eyes widened at hearing his response. "Is there ever a time when your not w-watching me?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Smiling, he shook his head wildly. "Nope." He smiled, watching her reaction.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"W-what!? Why?" I asked, pressing against the back of the cage. "When do you ever sleep?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"Because I like it. I don't sleep." He says, staring at her still. He smiled, laughing quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"What is it that you like about it? Do you do it so I can't escape?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"Why are you asking?" He said, not answering her question.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"I'm asking if you do it so I cannot escape." I growled. "Now, please tell me what you like about doing it."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"Because I like it. Stop asking." He growls at her.

Satoshi finally found the weak spot, and smiled. He teleported in to the castle through it, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

Whimpering, I turned away from him. My eyes went wide as I heard faint laughter.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Satoshi opened the door, attempting to find the two.

Shadow giggled, continuing to watch her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I quickly looked up as Satoshi entered the room. "S-satoshi!" I cried out, happiness flooding my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Shadow spun around to stare at the boy who looked strangely similar to him. "What's this?" He giggled, chains erupting out of the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"T-that's the boy who was my master when I was gone. You promised not to hurt him, master Shadow..." I warned him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"_I_ won't hurt him..." He giggles, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"W-what do y-you mean?" I whimpered, my blood running cold as I stared up at him with fear filled eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"If I can't kill him... you kill him." He growls.

Satoshi stared at the two, pulling out his katanas.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"No..." I whimpered, my body twitching as I tried to resist his command.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"Do it." He growled, pointing to the cat boy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I stopped twitching, my eyes seeming to cloud over. Summoning my scythe, which was now had a long blade on each end, I used it to break the cage. Once I was out, I spun the scythe in my hands, waiting for him to attack. I stared at him emotionlessly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

He watched as Angel pulled out her scythe. Not wanting to harm her, he sheathed his katanas. He used his blood magic, instantly turning itself black due to being near Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

Grinning, my scythe stopped spinning. Holding it out infront of me, I twisted it , the ends disconnecting as I took each one in a hand. I started running towards him, the now two short blades held up, ready to bring them down on him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

He attempted to stop her by raising dry blood around her ankles as she approached him, blood spurting out of his ankles as he did so.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

Growling, I twisted around so I wouldn't break my ankles. Using a scythe, I freed myself from the blood, puting the blades back together to form my double-bladed scythe.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Growling as it failed, he decided to just dodge whatever attacks she may do. He stared at scythe, waiting patiently.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"What's wrong? Cat got your tongue?" I sadistically giggled as I started to swing the scythe, appearing as if I had been doing it my entire life. I attempted to start by leaving shallow cuts on his flesh.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"If, by that, I'm the cat, which I am, then yes, I will rip out your tongue." He growled as a small cut was cut into his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Oh, don't harm me! I'm just a little birdy!" I cooed, still swinging at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"But birds are tasty! I can't resiiiisssttt..." He muttered jokingly. His eyes were still black as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Well then I'm the type of bird that will lead you towards your death." I chuckled, my wings starting to turn black.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

"Oh no. What do I get killed by?" He murmured sarcastically, still staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Who knows. Anything could happen, cat." I grinned, my wings completely black. Jumping up, I started attacking him from the air.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

He hissed as she flew upwards, causing him to teleport onto her back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I fell flat to the ground. Growling, I split my scythe again, trying to attack my back where he was.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

It cut his face again, causing him to growl. Still not intending to harm her, he shot her with a weak jet of blood, attempting to hit her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Gross!" I shouted, trying to hit him with my wings.
[Isn't it 5 AM where you are? You should get some sleep!]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

(OH CRAP I DIDN'T NOTICE! Yes, I must sleep! Night!)
"Ahahaha!" He giggles, shooting more blood at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Night!]
"Quit it!" I yell, still trying to get him off me. "Y-you're at least 100 pounds heavier than me!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"No. That's how I'll kill you! You won't be able to move as I torture you!" He laughed, staring at her, refusing to get off. His eyes were pitch black, and blood was dripping out of his mouth and eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"M-master S-shadow..." I gasped. Connecting the scythe, I swung the longer blade at him. "Payine vun! Moh ow xakrnejj!" I cried, my scythe vanishing, only to appear on my hands as thick, silver gloves. On the sides of each fist, there was a string of ammo hanging of the side. "Though I prefer the scythe, these are certainly the best!" I laughed, pointing my fists at him, the click of the bullets sliding into place.

[Use this to decode if you want.]
a a
b z
c y
d x
e e
f w
g v
h t
i i
j s
k r
l l
m p
n n
o o
p m
q q
r k
s j
t h
u u
v g
w f
x d
y c
z b

- - - Post Merge - - -

"M-master S-shadow..." I gasped. Connecting the scythe, I swung the longer blade at him. "Payine vun! Moh ow xakrnejj!" I cried, my scythe vanishing, only to appear on my hands as thick, silver gloves. On the sides of each fist, there was a string of ammo hanging of the side. "Though I prefer the scythe, these are certainly the best!" I laughed, pointing my fists at him, the click of the bullets sliding into place.

[Use this to decode if you want.]
a a
b z
c y
d x
e e
f w
g v
h t
i i
j s
k r
l l
m p
n n
o o
p m
q q
r k
s j
t h
u u
v g
w f
x d
y c
z b


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

He watched her point the glove-like guns on her hand, pointed at his face. He laughed, staring at them. "It's no use!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Grinning, I pointed them at his stomach, so if I hit him, it wouldn't kill him instantly. "Keaxc anx wike!" I laughed, sparks flying from the guns as I shot the silver bullets at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

As he was shot, a smile instantly appeared on his face as blood spurted out of him, blood splattering all over her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I continued to try to get out from underneath him, pounding my fists into the ground to try to get enough momentum to launch him off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Giggling, he didn't get off of her, attempting to stab her with his claws.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Growling, I tried to kick the base of his tail with my heels.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

His eyes widened and he froze, but didn't fall.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I continued to pound his tail. "Get off me you big oaf!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

He shook his head, laughing. As he laughed, he attempted to stab her with his claws again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I cried out in pain as his claws dug into my back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

He began to laugh, stabbing her more and more, attempting to kill her. His insanity had control over him, beckoning him to kill her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"M-master S-shadow! P-please... Make him s-stop!" I wailed, my skin ripping under his claws, splattering my body with my black blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Shadow growled, wrapping chains around the boy and throwing him into the wall.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I started to get up shakily. I raised my gun gauntlets at Satoshi. "Wike..." I murmured, blood dripping on the floor, my wings hanging limply at my sides.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Teleporting out of the chains, he laughed, but they quickly grabbed him again. He stared at her gun like gloves pointed at him, as a smile appeared on his face, his jet black hair covering his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"W-why are you smiling?" I asked with a shocked expression, silently debating if I should lower my guns or not.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"Why are _you_ asking?" He growls quietly, staring at her still, twitching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Just answer my question!" I growled, glaring at him with my glassy eyes, still under Shadow's control.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"Because I enjoy you shooting and stabbing me." He giggled, staring at her still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I blinked, staring at him in silence. "I... I can't do it, master Shadow..." I muttered, staring at the ground, my hands occasionally twitching.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"Why not?" He growled, staring at her with lifeless eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"I... I l-love him..." I murmured, my cheeks turning bright red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

He stared at Satoshi, his eyes beginning to bleed spite. "I c-couldn't care less... just kill him!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"N-no... I c-can't... I-I w-won't..." Tears started to fall down my cheeks. "I-I'd rather g-give up my w-wings than h-harm him..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"Do it or I'll ****ing kill you." He hissed, pulling out his knife.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"If you kill me, then you'll be all alone..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

As she said that, his eyes briefly widened. "All... alone..." He muttered, in a state of disbelief. He quickly shook his head, staring at her. "I-I don't care!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"If you really do kill me, you won't even have my corspe. When I die, I'll vanish completely, just as if I never existed. I know you won't like that. Being without someone to talk to, wouldn't that be sad?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"Hahaha! Lies, lies!" He laughed, putting his hands on his ears, tears beginning to form in his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

My eyes widened as I felt my heartbeat. "S-shadow...!" I gasped, clutching my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"W-what!?" He said, looking up briefly. He watched her clutch her chest, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"I-it's b-beating... I whimpered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

The black-haired boys gasped as their eyes widened. "W-what!? How!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"I... I can feel your pain... Other than that I-I don't know..." I whimpered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

The two stood there, confused about her heart appearing for whatever reason. They both attempted to speak, but were too confused, only the beginnings of words tumbling out of their mouths.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Are you guys related or something? You both share physical features, along with emotions and habbits." I grinned at them, finally getting used to my beating heart.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"What features? What emotions? What habits?" They growled at each other, confused. How could they be related? That was the question that was in their minds.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"You both have black hair, green eyes, are tall, heavy, stupid, gullible, annoying, stalkerish, violent, blood-sucking, predators."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"H-how are either of us anything but the first three!?" They growled, ignoring her original question, without really knowing why.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"You're stupip because you're clueless, and you can't take a hint from someone. You're both easy to lie to. Shadow, you're annoying due to the fact you follow me around everywhere. Satoshi, you go through way to much blood. Which is annoying. You both watch me sleep, which is creepy, perverted, and stalkerish. I'm always getting harmed due to you're violence, you both suck my blood, and you both like how I taste." I answered, then glanced at Satoshi. "One of you likes my taste so much, you even attempted to eat me alive..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"C-creepy!? Perverted!? Stalkerish? Clueless!? We're not any of those things, you're just using that as an evil theory!" They growled, staring at her. "How are we supposed to know if we were related!? Both of us barely remember our childhoods past blood, death and torture!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"If you're not creepy, then why do you both watch me sleep? And my guess is as good as yours"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"How'd you even know I watched you sleep!?" The cat growled, his tail swishing angrily.
"Because I like watching you sleep." Shadow muttered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"You always watch within three feet of me. Sometimes even inches away from my face. It's pretty hard not to notice." I say to Satoshi, before turning to Shadow. "I'm still hoping for a better answer..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

"E-eh? Since when?" He growled, staring at her.

Shadow muttered quietly under his breath. "Don't wanna say."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Since I wound up in the hospital." I replied. "Please tell me, master Shadow? Pleeaaassseee?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

"I didn't do anything!" He growled, pointing at her. 

"No." He growled, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Satoshi, you watched me sleep. Even the doctor told me." I murmured, flinching as Shadow growled at me.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 9, 2015)

(Wow I made a character on page 95 and never posted XD..
I have no idea how to join in now.. Welp ;-


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

[I have no idea either...]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

()
"Well excuse me for making sure you were ok when your ****ing guts were ripped out!" He growled, his eyes in their usual cold, dead state.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 9, 2015)

(I read a few pages but I'm still a little confused..
What exactly are you guys doing right now?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"I-I didn't mind when you did it..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> (I read a few pages but I'm still a little confused..
> What exactly are you guys doing right now?)


(Debating whether the two weirdos are related.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going red, he growled. "But I didn't watch you sleep! That's what he does!"


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 9, 2015)

(That's lovely.
Where are you guys?
 and where were you on the night of August 18)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

(The spooky shadow-hell.)


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 9, 2015)

(Okay you know what I'm just going to read back a few pages because I have no idea what you are talking about XD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Shadow, can you please tell me why you do it?" I asked him, trying to do doe eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

"Nononono!" He growled, shaking his head furiously as he did so.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Why won't you tell me?" I whimpered. I hesitantly placd my hand on his shoulder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

"B-because I don't want to!" He growls, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Why not?" I whine, pouting a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

"Because I won't! What do you think!?" He growled sarcastically, waving his arms. His eyes were wide and the cat boy stared at him laughing quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"If you tell me, I'll tell you my real name... And it's not Angel..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"Huh? Your real name isn't Angel...?" He said, his eyes wide. "...N-no! I won't say!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"It's not. I just call myself Angel because I have wings." I said, indicating to my now black wings. "Please? Please tell me?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"No! Why do you want to know?" He growls, staring at her, twitching.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"I just want to know. Please just tell me? I'll never run away again if you do." I said, pouting.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"Like you said before you ran away..." The boy growled, waving his arms once more.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"I pinkie promise I won't do it again..." I replied, holding out my pinkie.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

He shook his head again, sobbing. "S-stop asking please! Please! Stop!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"No. Tell me." I growled, standing up as I crossed my arms. I managed a stern look on my face, dispite the burning feeling around my neck the coller was giving me.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 10, 2015)

Name: Sakura Imochi 
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: (Ref) 



Spoiler: APEARENCE







Personality: Tomboy, rough and tumble, Mischievous, mean-sometimes and serious. Basically just tough and mean.
Pairings: Yes.
Sexuality: Straight 
Weapon: Sword. If nor, her bare hands, legs or anything really she can find and/or use that is good enough to be weaponized. 
Powers/Abilities: She controls dark magic, and is basically controlling demons, ghosts, etc. Anything dark or scary she can control and can make a blood monster or turn ANYTHING into a monster.
We're you in the first one? NOPE.
Extras: Pet cat/ kitten named Mochi whom follows her around!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

His eyes formed into black slits. "If you continue to ask, I'll kill you! Shut up!" He yelled, chains erupting out of the ground, pointing at her as he breathed heavily. "I don't want to tell you. It's for reasons, that's all I'll say... ask anything else and I'll rip out your tongue!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"Tell. Me. Right. Now." I growled through clenched teeth. Suddenly, I heard a crack, like the snapping of metal. Looking down, tiny shards bloodied my hands. Raising one, I felt my neck was bare, the collar gone. "W-wha..." I uttered under my breath in disbelief, running my hands up and down my neck. I stared down at Shadow, a grin forming on my lips. "How lovely... I always hated that burden..." I giggled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"Eh? I have spares." He muttered, pointing the chains at her eyes. Staring at her smile, he began to laugh. The chains began to become black as a black mist swirled and danced around the chains and him. "You sound like you're defying me... you're my pet, are you not?" He smiled, poking her smile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"I have my freedom now. I no longer belong to you, Shadow, so therefore, I'm no longer your pet." I replied, trying not to tremble in fear as I felt one of his chains poke my lips. "And I refuse to have to wear another one of your collars." I added, my smile instantly disappearing. I watched the mist move around the chains, urging me to take a step back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"You refuse... and where does that get you?" He muttered, swinging the collar around his wrist. "Wear it or I'll force it on you..." He growled, taking two steps forward as she took one step back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"N-no... It h-hurts..." I whimpered, my eyes wide in fear as I stared at the collar. I continued to back up until I was pressed against the wall.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"Well, you're hurting me. Why don't you want to be my pet?" He giggled, still approaching her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"I don't like being locked up in a cage all the time! I hate the collar! Heck, I'm more of a slave than a pet!" I snapped at him, slowly spreading my wings as if I was ready to fly over him and towards the exit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

"D-don't go..." He murmured, staring at her wings. He stared at her. "I... I-I..." He muttered, his eyes becoming red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"What is it?" I asked as he muttered, concern in my voice. Still holding my wings up, I remained ready to take off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

He shook his head. "Huh? I didn't say anything..." He muttered again, lying. He stared at her with puppy eyes. Or about as close as a demonic psychopathic jerk could get.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"W-why are you staring at me like that...?" I asked, staring back at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

[Ima bump this]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"Please don't go..." He said, doing puppy eyes still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Why can't I go?" I asked, bending my knees a bit to help me jump up when I needed to.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"B-because I'll be a lonely Shadow..." He murmured, making tears pour out of his puppy eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"I will consider staying if you tell me why you're always staring at me." I said sternly, feeling a shard of guilt in my heart.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"But why do you keep asking?" He said, staring at her still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"I'm asking because I want to know. If you don't tell me right now, I'm going to leave."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"But if I say, I'll dieeeeeee!" He sobbed, staring up at her, getting in a position like a begging puppy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"You aren't going to die if you tell me something..." I murmured, gently placing my hand on his head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"Y-yes I will! You don't understand-..." He muttered, cutting himself off. He began sobbing into the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

I sat down in front of him, my hand stroking his black hair. "Will you kill yourself, or will what you have to say make me want to kill you?" I asked, watching his tears hit the floor.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"Both!" He sobbed, staring at her sadly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Then I promise I won't kill you, or let you kill yourself." I softly murmured. "I thought you were immortal..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"I-I... don't let you out of my sight... because... I... I-I..." He muttered, before turning around. "I-It's too embarrassing! If I say it, my eyes will explode!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"No they won't. I promise I won't let that happen..." I murmured, wrapping a black wing around his back.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

(Anyone wanna RP with Sakura?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

"O-ok..." He murmured softly, before beginning to speak. "I-I... l..." He muttered..
"I burnt my toast! I swore never to let anything else outta my sight!" He sobbed, lying completely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAri said:


> (Anyone wanna RP with Sakura?)


(You can roleplay with Jason and Ayumi if you want?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"You don't eat toast. We dpn't even have a toaster, let alone bread. Just tell my the truth."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He shook his head, and ran off to hide. "I'll never say!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Alright. That's fine. I suppose I'll just leave then. Never to return. You will be a very lonely Shadow." I taunted, then turned to Satoshi. "Are you ready to leave?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He sobbed, sobbing louder. "Don't... don't.. no... noooo..." He sobbed. 

"Let's go!" He smiled, staring at the sobbing Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Tell me, and I'll stay. But if you even think about lying, I will destroy all portals from here to Earth, trapping you in this land of darkness forever." I said coldly, my back to Shadow.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> "O-ok..." He murmured softly, before beginning to speak. "I-I... l..." He muttered..
> "I burnt my toast! I swore never to let anything else outta my sight!" He sobbed, lying completely.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



sure!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

(Ok. Should Sakura find them?)
Sobbing, he was too weak to answer her question. "N... please..."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

(Sure where are u)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Tell me. You wouldn't want your only 'friend' to leave you. Just tell me, and I swear to never leave you again."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> (Sure where are u)


(The forest.)
"I-I like you! Ok!? Now don't go... pleaseee!" He sobbed, hysterically laughing as tears dripped out of his eyes. Satoshi stared at Shadow, a small fragment of sympathy flashing in his eyes, before the sympathy disappeared, as he hadn't felt the emotion in so long.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

I slowly walked over to him, placing a hand on his. "Why didn't you tell me before? If you love something, you don't lock it up. You let it go, and if it comes back by itself, then it's yours..." I murmured softly. I glanced over at Satoshi, then back at Shadow. "Come with us..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He nodded, sobbing. He stood up weakly. He watched his black tears drip onto the floor, staring at the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Stop crying..." I whispered, wiping his tears off his face. "Can you open a portal again like you did before?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

*.SAKURA.*

Calmly walking through  the forest, with Mochi at her heals, Sakura peacefully went on a stroll.
"Pretty calm out here... that's not normal... well, haven't been here in forever so makes sense..."
She then heard voices. She NEVER heard voices, let alone the ones she heard "Voices. HUMAN sounding voices. Or... are they like me? Hmm... this we shall see right, Mochi? Shall we go?"

Mochi let out an agreeable meow, and stood against  her legs.
"Then, let's go!" Picking up her cat, she raised one of her hands and black cloud-based substance came out around her with ghost - like sounds, and she floated off, then disappeared completely, shadow - like imagery wiping behind her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Jason and his sister sat there on the ground, staring at the sky of pinprick holes in the black sheet of night. "Why are you sitting on me?" Ayumi growled. Jason stared at her, smiling. "Because...?" He smiled, getting off of his sister, causing her to growl. She stared at the sky with him now he was out of the way of her line of sight. They heard a small voice in the distance, causing their ears to prick up like animals.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

"There." Sakura stood firm after reappearing. Mochi jumped out her arms and bolted, but Sakura called a halt on him. "Easy, small one. One must not 
rush the prey, but scare it." The cat understood, and let her go past, following  close behind.

She sent out her demons, and disappeared. The cat, followed the demons.
She then reappeared... in front of the strangers, demons snarling.

"Well, hello there. Nice to meet you." Her eyes went creepily red, and she had a blood curdling, evil smile.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Staring at her evil smile, he stood infront of his sister, placing his hands on the hilt of his katanas. "Helllooooooo." He murmured quietly, not spotting the demons or the cat. His eyes became birdlike slits as he stared at the person. His sister stood up, moving from behind her brother. "Hey." She nodded, staring at the odd girl... oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

[Should Angel, Shadow, and Satoshi wind up in a tree or something after going through the portal?]


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

"Who are you" Was all she had to say.
She held her hand out, black substance flying around,and she called back her demons.
"Who are you."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> [Should Angel, Shadow, and Satoshi wind up in a tree or something after going through the portal?]


(Yes.)
"Jason..." The boy muttered, hugging his sister. 
"Ayumi." The girl muttered, attempting to punch the boy in the face. "Who are _you?_" They said simultaneously. "Who are you?" They said, mimicking her.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

"Sakura."

"Quit it." Her eyes went red to the point of it looking like her eyes filled with blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

I felt the breath sucked out of mee as I landed on my stomach. Looking down, I could see the ground far below, a tiny dot that looked to be a cat. I gripped what I thought was a branch holding me up, but nearly fell out of the tree as I felt cloth between my fingers. I glanced up at Shadow from his lap, instantly feeling my cheeks heat up.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

(Switching to a new format of text, not like Sakura said. Just I said, my, etc stuff now!) 
Hearing a thud, Mochi looked up and started tree climbing. I noticed.
Looking up, I I saw what looked like a _girl._

"First strangers, now strangers in _trees_?" I mumbled, shooting up in a flurry of black clouds, ferocious my cat and, more importantly, the girl.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Also going red, Shadow giggled, quickly jumping out of the tree. Satoshi teleported out of the tree. "Ugh... who's this?" He growled, staring at the person.

"Quit what? Quit what?" The two laughed. They had a terrible sense of humour, due to their parents unfortunately passing it down to them. They stared at the person. Staring at her eyes, the hooded boy began to speak. "Your eyes look like they're blood-filled balloons..." He grinned.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Uh... Um... Hi...?" I had trouble forming words from the portal making my dizzy, along with the fact that she got up here so quickly. I pressed my black wings tightly to my back, appearing as if they were part of the strange designs on my jacket.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

"Thanks! I take it as a compliment!" I yelled from above.
Then she looked at the guy and girl.
She did nothing but stare with bloody red eyes. The cat hopped up and brushed against the girl, meowing with joy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He stared at her blood-red eyes, causing him to laugh. He stared at her, his eyes becoming blood-red as blood dripped out of them, the streams of blood pouring down his face. His shadow-coloured cat tail swished as he stared at the cat on the floor.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

She saw him look at the cat.
And fixated on that only.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He continued to watch the cat, muttering under his breath.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

I conceived some power behind my back and aimed with my eyes.
"In for the kill..."

Then I shot at him and swooped into my cat, grabbing him and soaring up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He yelled as he felt a soaring pain in his head. Collapsing onto his knees. As he breathed heavily, a smile began to form on his face. He snapped his fingers, and a small tsunami of blood appeared, attempting to hit the girl as he fell unconscious.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

"Augh! Pitiful life form!" I repelled with more blood, but was weary on my chances of winning, and I still had Mochi in my other arm. I was in front of a few people now. What would become of me?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Slowly, he got up, growling. Still staggering a bit, he pulled out one of his katanas and teleported up to her in an attempt to stab her, his vision completely blurry, causing him to be very confused.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

Dodging, I decided the only things to do were to give Mochi to the girl in the tree, or to summon demons and let them take care of him. I decided on the girl first, so I swooped into her and left, dropping the cat whom llike the girl. "Here! Hold him please!" I yelled, then went on to fight the... Whatever it was.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

He teleported around constantly, attempting to stab her. "Fall down already so I can torture you..." He growled, shooting daggers of dried blood around, geysers of blood erupting from the floor.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

"Why should I?"
I swooped and let demons run loose from under him, and shot blood at him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(AWW I GOT TO GO!!)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

(Bye!)
"As I said, so I can torture you." Dodging the demons, he laughed, but he was hit by the jet of blood, causing him to yelp as he teleported away from the blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I let out a small yelp as the cat was dropped into my arms. "P-please don't eat m-me..." I whimpered to the cat, my wings slightly quivering.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

(Back!)
"Aug!" I was hit with one of his loose dangers that shot around. My leg was bloody I was just about to hit him when he teleport-ed in front of me. "Geese!" Then I slapped him in the face. "Ok. Enough!" I snapped, standing tall though I was flying. "What the heck are we doing here?! We don't even know are names!! Listen. What is your name, and what's your name, tree hugging girl?" Is decided to stop this, as I held my leg to stop the blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 12, 2015)

He growled as he was slapped. "My name is Satoshi!" He yelled, attempting to stab her again.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

She dodged, and created a black collar attached to a leash, and wrapped it around his neck, choking him.
she then let took her other hand off her bleeding wound, and let out more black substance out, and made him drop his weapons.
"Listen. To. Me. I cannot stand this. Really. Listen. I just want to know one thing only; who are you, 'Satoshi', and why are you here."
She had blood red eyes again, and was clenching teeth, full of rage. She covered her wound again after the weapons dropped to the forest floor.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 12, 2015)

His face was emotionless as the thing wrapped around his neck. Blood seeped through his skin, and the symbol on his hand became red, also gushing blood. "Because I am. I don't know, I teleported somewhere and ended up here." He growled. His blood magic caused his eyes to constantly flicker red to green for a minute or two, before it stopped.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"L-leave him alone!" I shouted, quickly standing up on the branch. I gently held the kitten close to my chest so I wouldn't drop it, then unfurled my black wings. "I don't intend to harm you overpopulated monkeys!" I shouted, rage filling my eyes. "Zlunxekzujj!" I growled, a blunderbuss appearing in my hand. "Let Satoshi go, or I swear in the name of Satin, and all things evil, I will kill you!" I yelled, pointing the gun at her chest.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

I saw the gun and dropped Satoshi. "Ah. So tree hugger finally speaks?" I put my hands up and grinned, more red in my eyes. "Come, Mochi." I said, as peacefully as an angel Closing my eyes and clenching my fists, I created clouds of black for the kitten to walk on and he jumped from the girls arms and came into mine I held up one hand very lowly up to my chin. "Fine, you have me. But, what is your name? I'm dying to know, tree hugger... with wings." I said, looking down with closed eyes. "Literally. Dying." And I disappeared, back behind her. "Please, tell me."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I'm no tree-hugger!" I growled, quickly spinning around to face the strange girl. "And why do you want to know my name?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"I don't know you, do I? I'm Sakura. Nice to, um, meet you" I said, holding my cat, and petting him.
"And this is Mochi. He's pretty sweet though, and seems to like you so your fine with him."
I said, weary about my surroundings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Az-Angel... My name is Angel..." I reply, quickly correct myself. I stared at the cat in her arms, a hint of fear swimming in my eyes.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"Oh. But You're  a demon?"
Mochi purred, and meowed, wanting to nuzzle Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"W-what? Y-yes, I am..." I shuttered, trying to back away from the cat, my silver eyes wide.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 12, 2015)

Satoshi's cat ears perked up as she said Az-, before correcting herself and stopping herself from saying the rest. Normally, he would of thought this was merely a slip of the tongue, but due to her saying Angel wasn't her real name, he quickly became suspicious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

As the cat tried to get to me, I quickly jumped off the branch, failing my wings as I fell backwards, landing on Shadow again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 12, 2015)

Shadow stared at her, going slightly red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"S-sorry..." I murmured, my cheeks also going red. I rubbed the back of my neck, unsure what to do. My eyes went wide of the realization that I no longer had the hated collar.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 12, 2015)

He watched her eyes widen. "Hmmm...? What's wrong...?" He asked, not noticing the lack of a collar on her neck.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Oh, it's n-nothing..." I replied quickly, my hand darting from my neck.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

I noticed the new, male being, and my eyes glowed red. 
I then formed a cloud for my cat, sat him there, disappeared and went in front of Angel. "What are you doing?" I eyed 'him' suspiciously. "Somethings... not right here." I said quietly, looking back at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

[Shadow and Satoshi are different people  ]


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

(I know! )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"W-what's not right?" I asked from my perch on Shadow, my cheeks still red.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"Somethings... _fishy._" I replied, flying up and getting black substances ready and sitting beside Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I have no idea of what you're talking about..." I muttered, staring at her warily.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"WHO IS THAT GUY!"
Now, I was frustrated.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Shadow, my master." I replied, unconsciously placing a hand protectivly on his chest.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"Well, there is just something that I don't like about him!" 
I walked up to him and shoved him a little.
"What are you?" I asked,  eyeing him with red eyes, full of blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"L-leave my master alone!" I growled, wrapping my arms around his neck.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"Relly. Your MASTER. What are you? Some slave? Ha!!" 
I laughed and taunted the guy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"No, of course not. I'm his pet!" I replied, holding out my wing a bit.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

Now, I'd heard it all.

I felt stinging, and I looked down, and my leg was drenched in blood.
"Fuzz. Oh no..." Then it hit me: why not use my magic?
So I did and it healed up. I was fine.

"Ok, whatever. But can we go somewhere else now? It's weird here and what is it we are doing here exactly?" I questioned, weirded out at the fact  that 6 living beings were here, plus 1 cat. And what were we doing here, anyways?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I don't know... We kinda got here from the Synapse..."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"The who's-it?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"The Synapse. It's where Shadow and I came from." I answered. "Um... Do you live around here?" I asked, looking at the ground.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"No." I looked away and started walking in my own direction after calling Mochi.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"H-hey! Where are you going? Can we come? I've never seen where a monkey lives!" I called after her, jumping of Shadow to run up to the girl.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"What did you just say about me?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I called you a monkey. You are one, right?" I asked, moving so Sakura was between me and Mochi.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"NO. I CAN CONTROL DEMONS. MONKEYS DONT DO THAT."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Oh. Then what are you? And if you can control demons, then why haven't you controled me yet?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"I can do that...? I just control them from the underworld. Haven't you noticed they come from the ground when summoned and all?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Well I come from the sky, so that's why you probably can't..."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"Duh."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Where do you live?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, the underworld edge of society type, well, outskirts I guess but now the human world but there are non. I fear  the  worst  has happened  to  their  race.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Uh... So is it nearby?" I asked, not understanding what she was saying.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"After living above ground, about a year and 2 months ago, plus 14 days, they all just DISAPPEARED. Then, 3 or 4 of them showed up a day or two after and we're weird, moaning like they couldn't speak, shuffling like zombies, scarred and infiltrated with what I think was a VIRUS. I live about 20 minutes away by the way."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Could you tell me the rest of your story at your house" I'm kinda bleeding my guts out here." I grinned, pulling up the side of my jacket to reveal long, cat-like scratches, black blood oozing out of the scratches.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"AAAH! WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY SOMETHING?! OK.  Hold on to my hand. Mochi, you and me will teleport. Ready?"

And after scooping up Mochi,  and grabbing Angel, we disappeared in black Flurry.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I felt the breath sucked out of me as I was teleported. "W-warn me next time..." I gasped, breathing heavily.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

"Too late now. We're inside. Ha.
Well, home sweet home."

Mochi curled up in his bed. I went for a first aid kit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Sitting on the ground, I stared at the cat. Reaching forwards, I gently poked it before jumping back incase it tried to attack.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

(Sorry but I gotta go!! RP tomorrow!)


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(I'm back!)
"Here. I got the kit. Lemme see those wounds." I asked, and then fixed them, stitched them and covered them, making sure they were ok. "Oh, did you want to tell me something? Or ask?" I asked her, getting up, and quickly walking to a nearby garbage can to throw out some items.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Yeah. What exactly are you?" I asked, leaning forwards to poke the cat again.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Well, summoner is in my blood, and I can control ghosts and such, so... I have no idea. Phantom maybe?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I glanced up at her from my crouch on the floor. "Really? But you look like one of those monkeys Satoshi told me about." I replied, remembering the cat boy telling me that the humans were actually monkeys that wanted to take over the world.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"I'm not human. But some of the humans..."
I looked away at Mochi and then went off topic.
"I'm gonna grab some water. You want anything?" I looked out the window and saw something move. "Oh no." I mumbled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"What is it? Can I kill it?" I questioned, looking out the window.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Uh... ok. Thing is, the humans all turned into humans with pumpkin heads. They aren't dead, the head is just controlling them. That's one of the few here. 5 lurk around the town, it's abandoned but... I fear they have made more in my absence. I controlled the cause by sending demons out to destroy the heads and send them off to safety once the humans are healed of the virus but, I was gone about 2 Hours and already theres- ANOTHER ONE!" I yelped as it banged on the window and cracks came across.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"So I'm taking that as a 'Why yes, Angel! Why don't you smash it's head while you're at it!' tone." I giggled, my long, silver scythe appearing in my hands. "This will only take a few minutes!" I told Sakura, then ran outside. I started to swing the blade at the creature.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Wait! DONT KILLERS THE HUMAN! DESTROY THE HEAD! DONT TAKE THE HUMAN OUT!!" I yelled, teleport in to her location, leaving Mochi inside safe and sound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I curse under my breath, quickly spreading my wings, flapping them to get a few feet off the ground. My scythe vanished as I swung my boot into the human's "head."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Thank you!" I ran up and called demons to take care of the human, getting it to safe ground once Angel finished it off.

"It's a kid? A girl! Oh thank goodness she's safe!" I praised.
"Take her to the safe spot, the community centre for survivors."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I gingerly landed on the ground, rolling one wing in a big circle, then did the same to the other wing. "Teleporting and wings do not mix well..." I grumbled, trying to loosen up the joints.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"I got both. It ain't that bad."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

Satoshi and Shadow murmured to themselves, slightly annoyed they were left behind. "Meanies..." They growled in a near-murderous tone, not interacting with each other at all.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Uh... did we have others with us? At like- ANY point at all?"
She asked, sensing she left back someone. 
"Mochi! Come!" She Called the cat.
"No. He's here  your here. I'm here..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Where's my master?" I asked, turning to her, worry showing in my face.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"And... Satoshi and the girl and boy..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Yes, them too. But do you know where my Shadow is?" I asked frantically, grabbing her sleeve.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

I stared her down and pushed her aside.
"The woods...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"D-do you think they're okay? Should I go try to find them?" I asked, slowly spreading my black wings. Hurt swarmed my eyes as she pushed me away.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"No. Hold on to me. Again. Mochi, come to my arms." And he hopped. "This time, we will go on the count or 5. Prepare yourself."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"W-wait a minute! I can fly! Flying is much, much better!" I started to back away from her, my hands held up in front of me.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Ok. See ya then!  5,4,3,2,1-" and she was gone with mochi, in black clouds.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I sighed in relief, then with a running start, I jumped up, air catching my wings like sails on a boat. I flew low over the forest, not knowing I was going in the wrong direction or not.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

I popped up in front of the ones left behind.
"Hello! Sorry we had to leave you. We were busy."

I looked for Angel, and used my powers to fly upwards with mochi on his own cloud. "Where could she be?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Are u gonna get back to the mansion RP, Kitty?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

"Yaaaaay." The two muttered, standing up, and were still annoyed. The sleeping boy had his hands on his sister's chests, as she attempted to bash his face in. "Stupid! Bad! Get off! Dumbass! Pervert!" She yelled, yelling random insults at him. "Busy doing what...?" The black-haired boys asked, as an odd grin appeared on Shadow's face.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"I... decided to show her a forest, more better than this one."
I said totally lying as I saw the grin, and chocked up inside.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

"Oh sure... we know the truth!" He laughed. "Yo-" He began to speak, but Satoshi covered Shadow's mouth, as he performed a detailed description of what happened, doing all sorts of odd motions with his hands. "...with a rotting corpse!" He finished, Satoshi taking his hand off his mouth as he began to say the last few words. "A forest, eh? Let's go, guys!" He said, as Ayumi finally managed to get her brother off her, dragging his face along the floor of sharp sticks and rocks.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Yay. Where is Angel?" She was wondering, like, wondering now.
And it got to a point of Worrying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

"We'll wait here for her. S-she should be fine..." The two muttered, their words uncertain and shaky.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"What's with the duet?"
I knew they were up to something.
They seemed so... in sync.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

"Duet!?" The two growled, staring at her with their emerald green-eyes. "Noooooo! We aren't a dueeeet!" They yelled, running away.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Ha! Very funny. Come come, Mochi."
And up he went, into my arms again.
And I disappeared,  in search of Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

Seeing the flash of black hair through the treetops, I quietly flew down, landing on a branch above Satoshi and Shadow. Seeing my master safe, my face lit up, and I jumped from the branch, tackling him from behind.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

I saw her and re- vanished to a tree above them, then vanished again,  plopping myself in front of the guys, cat in hands.
"Your up to something, aren't you?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

His eyes widened as he was tackled from behind, his face slamming into the ground. "Owowow..." He growled, staring at her, his eyes widening again.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Why are you guys... talking at the same time? Angel, do you know this?" I asked, the voices weird in me out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"I missed you master Shadow! Sakura showed me a monkey's house!" I giggled, pressing my face into his chest. I then looked up at the girl. "I don't know. They all do it. Maybe it's their green eyes!"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"HOW MANY TIME MUST I TELL YOU THAT I AM NOT A MONKEYS.  DO THEY CONTROL DEMONS AT ALL? DO THEY!!!!!" She yelled in anger at Angel. "That's it. I'm out." She scooped up Mochi and disappeared away, leaving them behind, and setting off for the underworld.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

Shadow went red, his eyes widening even more. "A-a... monkey's house...?" He murmured, confused, barely forcing the words out of his mouth, going slightly redder.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Finally, I had arrived in the underworld, my old home. I walked around the black land and admired her old home. Carrying Mochi, I stroked him as he purred. "Welcome back, Sakura." I said to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2015)

All four watched, staring at Sakura with their highly-similar green cat-like eyes. "Wow, you really hate monkeys." Ayumi muttered, watching her. "Bye, tree girl. Bye, kitty."  She waved to the girl and Mochi. Her tone was so uncaring and her words were clearly  annoyed.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"My old house. It's still standing." I walked in to find it empty, and unocuppied. "I love demons code, don't you, Mochi? It states that once a demons home is their home,  their home cannot get taken once they leave as its their home. I love that rule." I walked around in search of a cloth and bowl to give for Mochi's bed, and when I did, I sat and watched TV. I was bored and still a bit angry at the fact that Angel called me a Monkey.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"She seems kinda grumpy, master... Did I do something wrong?" I asked him, tilting my head. "Should I go after her?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

"I don't know... maybe....?" He murmured, staring at Angel. "Ok, let's go find her..."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 14, 2015)

Back in the underworld, I grew bored of my loneliness. 
"Maybe I should go check out the sky?" I asked Mochi,  turning off my TV and leaving with him, disappearing again and ending up in the forest again, except I was farther out from the others.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Alright..." I murmured. My eyes widened at how hot his skin felt. "You're so warm, master!" I giggled, nuzzling up to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

"T-thanks..."  He murmured, blushing. His eyes were wide as he went red, quickly noticing his red face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"And your face is even warmer, master!" I giggled, rubbing my cheek against his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He went even redder, staring at her cheek.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"What's wrong, master? Do you not like this?" I asked, resting my head on his shoulder.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

"I-I do, it's just making me go red..." He said, going even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Should I stop then?" I asked, leaning back to look at him, my arms wrapped around his neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

Going redder than red, he murmured quietly. "I-I don't know...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I gently placed my hand on his cheek. "You're my master, so I'll do whatever you want..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He still went redder, nearly fainting of redness. "I-I don't know..." He murmured, repeating himself again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"In that case, I'll stop, master..." I murmured, giving him a light kiss on his red cheek before stepping back, slightly blushing myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He went even redder, and fainted. Jason was hugging his sister, who was still struggling, and Satoshi was cutting himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"M-master!" I quickly knelt besides him, cradling his head in my lap. "S-satoshi, what happened to him?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

"He fainted." He said, staring at Shadow angrily, still cutting himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"S-stop cutting yourself!" I scolded him, noticing the angry look on his face. "What's wrong? Why are you glaring at him like that, Satoshi?" I asked, stroking the unconscious Shadow's hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

Doing as she said, he stopped slicing open himself. "Because I hate him."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"But why? Why do you hate him?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He didn't answer, just staring at the unconscious Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Satoshi. Answer my question." I said sternly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

"No..." He murmured, still staring at Shadow. "We're not siblings." He growled, saying it out of nowhere.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I glared at him for a moment before looking back down at Shadow. "Master... Please wake up..." I murmured, gently shaking him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

"Uhh... hmmm...?" He murmured, waking up. He stared at Angel, still red. "Oh... hiiiii..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Yay! You're okay!" I cheered, tightly hugging his head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He went even redder, but stopped himself from fainting. "Eheheheh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Shadow... Have you noticed I haven't run away from you yet? I'm also not wearing my collar... I keep my promises, master..." I murmured, gently stroking his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He smiled, nodding, staring at her. "Please don't run away again..." He smiled, attempting to hug her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"I won't run away if I'm treated like a good pet..." I murmured, going stiff as he hugged me. But once I became used to his embrace, I wrapped my wings around him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

He smiled, before falling falling asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I smiled as he fell asleep. I gently laid him on the ground, sliding my wing over him like a blanket. Cuddling up to him, I soon fell asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

The three that were awake stared at Shadow, with different emotions on each of their faces.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I woke up awhile later as the sun that shone through the branches hit my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

Shadow was still asleep, and everyone was still staring at him.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 14, 2015)

The sun shone on me as I made it to the sky. "Ah. I love the sun! Such a nice day! I held Mochi, but wanted my hands free so I decided to try something new with my magic: a breathable bubble. I focused my magic in a rounded and formed hands around in a circle while Mochi had his own cloud. I made the bubble and picked up the cat, and put him through it.  "Yes!" As the cat floated, the cloud disappeared and I flew on my back, hands behind my head as if in the grass. "I wonder if I should go back to the others and try to find answers to the pumpkin thing..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Getting up, I turned towards the others. "I'm going for a flight... Just please don't harm him..." I murmured, then quickly flew off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

They continued to stare at Shadow, not replying to her. Satoshi's eyes briefly flashed red, causing him to vomit blood, but the effects wouldn't take place yet.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

After awhile, I flew back down to the group, landing on a branch above them. "Satoshi, are you okay?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes... I'm ok..." He murmured quietly, staring at her. Black blood began to trickle out of Shadow's mouth, as he curled up into a ball


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

My eyes widened at the sight of blood trickling out of Shadow's mouth. "W-whats wrong with him?! What did you do to my master!?" I asked, jumping off the branch, quickly running up to Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"I did nothing." He laughed, lying. Shadow's eyes rolled back into his head as he felt waves of saliva run up his throat, as he vomited black blood, screaming loudly, thrashing around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"S-stop it! Stop it right now!" I growled, hugging Shadow protectively.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He didn't reply, simply watching Shadow. _I hate you... vomit your guts out, you stupid ****ing maggot..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Satoshi. Stop it right now. I can, and will kill you if you don't stop." I said sternly, standing up. My oncee blue eyes were now a dark and somber red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"No." He growled, forcing blood to pour out of Shadow's nose and eyes. "AAAAGHGGHGHGH!" He yelled, unable to speak due to the constant waves of bloody vomit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Then I'll just kill you..." I muttered, a dark mist enveloping my body. When the mist had cleared, my appearance had changed. "I'm surprised, Satoshi. Being a user of magic, I would have thought you knew that wasn't my true form..."

[link: http://www.theanimegallery.com/gallery/image:24687/anime-girls:the-angel-with-black-wings


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He simply yawned. "Honestly, I don't care." He said, his forearms entirely blood-red. He stared at her with red eyes. "So, green hair dye will kill me?" He laughed manically. "If you want to die, then so be it!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"It's not dye, cat!" I smirked, pulling out my sword. I glanced at Shadow, concern in my lapis blue eyes. "You cannot kill me. I'm a god, Satoshi. Well, more of a demonic angel." I giggled, turning back to him. "Why do you hate him? Hmm?" I questioned, getting into a fighting stance.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"You should know the first reason. The second reason... I'll let you guess!" He laughed, his eyes going black as blood dripped out of his mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"I'll make you a deal. I will tell you a secret. A secret about who and what I really am, Satoshi. In exchange, you stop hurting him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"..." He said nothing, thinking. He sighed after a long time, and the bloody mist around his arm disappeared, and the last drops of blood came out of Shadow. "Fine."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I bend down next to Shadow, making sure he was fine. "I'm Azrael, the angel of death." I grinned at Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He nodded and stared at her grin. "Am I supposed to be scared?" He asked, pointing at her grin.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes. Remember when I kissed you? I did that so you would become my slave." I murmured, walking up to him. I gently held his chin in my fingers, my face only a few inches from him. "I control your life. When you love. When you die... I control all your emotions. I can even raise the dead." I glanced over at Ayumi. "I can also put them back to 'sleep' with a snap of my fingers."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Slave...?" He murmured quietly, his eyes widened. "My... emotions... so you made this burning desire to tear your ****ing tongue out? Emotions?" He growled, his voice slowly getting louder. 
Jason stared in horror when she said 'put them back to sleep'. He instantly ran over to his sister, grabbing her. "You won't put sister to sleep!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I moved closer to Satoshi, my lips barely brushing his. "You're mine, Satoshi. I may not be able to control your actions, but your soul is mine..." I smiled, placing my hands on his shoulders as I started to push him into a tree. "And right now, I want to be loved..." I grinned as I pressed my lips to his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He instantly went red, despite her control over his emotions. He stood still, incredibly confused.
Jason was still hugging his sister, sobbing. "Don't get put to sleep..." He sobbed repeatedly, as his sister growled. "What even are you..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"What's wrong? Do you not like me this way?" I asked Satoshi, pouting a bit. I then turned to Jason and Ayumi. "I won't put her to sleep if you give me a kiss, Jason..." I grinned, a hint of amusement in my voice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Huh? W-what...." Satoshi said, confused still.
"I-I'll kiss sister, not you! Does that count?" He asked, staring at her with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"No that doesn't count, Jason..." I murmured. I stepped away from Satoshi, leaving him with a sence of longing for me. "Just a quick little kiss would do, Jason..." I murmured, walking over to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

Satoshi murmured as she walked away. Jason sighed, saying. "F-fine..." The hooded boy murmured, attempting to kiss her, then quickly ran back to his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Oh, I'm not done with you quite yet!" I cooed, quickly grabbing him by his hood, kissing him. I could feel his emotions, his soul being absorbed into mine. I released him, madly grinning. "You taste like... Lemons!" I giggled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"L-lemons...?" He said, staring at a draft for a lemon in his pocket. His eyes widened as he felt his soul get ripped out of his body, as he attempted to keep his tears and screams in.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes, lemons! And Satoshi tastes like that black liquorice..." I murmured, licking my lips. Hearing Satoshi murmuring, I looked over my shoulder at him. "What is it, Satoshi? Something you want?" I grinned, starting to intensify his longing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"E-eh? N-no..." He murmured. As she intensified his longing, he started to think very weird thoughts. His other emotions, which weren't currently being controlled, held back anger as he yelled at the longing, while misery sat in the corner, wondering what the meaning was in life. Happiness asked why they couldn't get along, while everyone else began to beat him up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"I know you want something. Just tell me what it is... What are you thinking?" I murmured. I walked over to him, my smile growing as I swapped his other emotions with more longing, making his ager into love. "Tell me Satoshi... What do you want?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Nothing..." He said, the thoughts getting more bizarre as she put more longing into his emotional bits. Shadow watched, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"I'm only going to make it more unbearable for you..." I giggled, the emotion getting stronger every second. Hearing Shadow behind me, I jumped over to him, my now-green hair bobbing as I did. A big smile formed on my face. "You're okay!" I smiled, tightly hugging him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes, I'm ok..." He smiled at her.
Satoshi stared at her, the emotions going crazy due to Angel having control over them. _Why the hell am I thinking these things!?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Do you know who I am, Shadow?" I asked, gently stroking his black hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes. You're Angel, you just dyed your hair." He smiled, staring at her with still-sleepy eyes, as he had just woken up after vomiting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes, I'm Angel, but that was only my cover. My name is really Azrael. I'm the angel of death..." I murmured, still stroking his head. I stopped as he mentioned my hair. "I never dyed my hair. This is my natural color." I said flatly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Your natural hair colour is... green?" He murmured, slightly confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Yes. It's green. At least it isn't blue!" I laughed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

Ayumi growled. "Oi! Blue hair is awesome!" She yelled, pointing to her hair.
Shadow stared at Azrael oddly, not understanding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"This is my true form, Shadow..." I smiled, ignoring Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Ok...?" He nodded. Although he was surprised, he really didn't know how to show it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"You threw up alot... Are you okay?" I asked him. I glanced at Satoshi, concentrating on turning all his emotions into the longing. "Satoshi, you have that look on your face. What are you thinking?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"N-nothing!" He growled, covering his face as blood dripped from his nose.
"I-I'm ok..." Shadow murmured, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I watched as Satoshi covered his face to hide his nosebleed. "Satoshi, are you thinking perverted things? You do have a nosebleed..." I giggled, staring at him as I rubbed Shadow's back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"Eh? N-no!" He growled, as more blood dripped out of his nose. He went very red suddenly, before turning around so she couldn't see his nosebleed or red face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

A mischievous grin appeared on my face as he turned away. I walked up to him, hugging him from behind. "Tell me, Satoshi. I won't be mad if you are..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

After a short pause, he sighed. "...Yes..." He murmured, staring at the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"See? I'm not mad!" I grinned, kissing his neck. "I'm actually quite intrested. Can you tell me who these thoughts are about?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He shook his head. "Nonono!" He growled, still covering his nosebleed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Is it about me?" I grinned, changing his longing to desire.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

As she changed his longing to desire, he began to stare in a perverted fashion, breathing heavily. "H-hmhmmm!? No... n-no!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I started to push Satoshi away from the group so we were out of sight and earshot. I walked around him so I was in front of him. Grinning, my arms wrapped around his neck as I leaned up to kiss him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He went red, still staring at her with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Why so embarrassed, kitty?" I asked, kissing him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"B-because..." He murmured, not able to think of anything, so he just stood there, continuing to go red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Because why?" I murmured, wiping the blood from his face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"I don't know..." He murmured, staring at her with wide eyes. She still had control over his emotions, so his nose still bled a bit after she wiped the blood off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Satoshi, what do you want right now?" I asked, intensifing his desire. I continued to wipe away his blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

His head began to hurt as she increased his desire again. He made odd motions with his hands. "N-nothing..." He murmured, whimpering happily as she touched him to wipe the blood off his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I glanced down at his hands, a mischievous grin appearing on my face. "Go ahead, Satoshi. I know what you want to do..." I giggled, kissing him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"W-what are you talking a-about?" He said, going redder. "G-go ahead and d-do what?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Go ahead and touch me! Don't make me do all the work!" I chuckled, indicating to his hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He went very red. The desire that she forced into him with whatever magic intensified again, as he touched her chest, his nose bleeding. "Hahaha..." He laughed nervously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I grinned as he touched me. "That wasn't so hard, hmm?" I asked, pressing into his hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He went redder, nodding. He touched them more, going redder, but smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

Seeing his smile, I started to gently pull his shirt off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He went red. "W-what are you doing?" He asked, his eyes widening.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"I'm taking off your shirt..." I murmured, pulling it off. I started to rub his bare shoulders, my wings wrapping around him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He went redder, smiling at the feeling. "Why?" He asked. The feeling in his shoulders made him giggle, although he attempted to stop it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"It's nice when you don't wear one..." I murmured, pressing up to his bare chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He went even redder, watching her. He murmured quietly at the feeling, smiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Do you like this?" I murmured, kissing his cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He just went reddeerrrrr, not moving at all, till he was a blood-red colour.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Tell me if you want to stop, Satoshi..." I murmured, now kissing him on the lips.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

He desperately attempted to escape the magic that caused this disgusting desire, but he failed. "I-I don't know..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

Feeling him struggle against my magic, I released it, stepping back away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

His eyes widened as he stared at his shirt. He put it back on quickly. "W-what happened!? What did I do? What did you do!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Um... You touched my chest... I had you under my control with my magic..." I murmured, my cheeks turning red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

"I-I touched what!? Why!? What magic!?" He yelled, also going red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

"You should at least remember doing this." I murmured, moving his hands up to my chest, making his fingers repeat the same actions as before.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 16, 2015)

"D-did I really do that!?" He yelled, staring at her hands do odd things to her chest. He watched it closely, his eyes wide.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

"Yes, and you seemed to enjoy it." I grinned, still moving his hands on my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 16, 2015)

He went very red as she spoke, causing him to murmur. "E-enjoy!?" He growled, staring at his hands.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

"Yep! It was quite fun, too!" I murmured


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 16, 2015)

"E-eh!? F-fun!?" He yelled, very confused at her, still staring at his hands, wiping away any remaining blood from his nose.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

"Do you not remember? It was only a few minutes ago..." I pouted, pressing into his hands a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 16, 2015)

He went red as she pressed herself into his hands. "I-I.... remember a bit...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

"You should remember all of it, Satoshi. I can only change your emotions, not your memories..." I smiled, leaning forwards to kiss his cheeks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He went redder, staring at her. "But why did you change my emotions...?" He asked her. "I remember." He murmured, going redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"I changed them because it's fun. Besides, you probably wouldn't feel what you just felt without a little boost." I replied, cupping his cheek with my hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"And it felt amazing-" He murmured happily, making touching motions with his hands, before covering his mouth. "I-I mean... you jerk! How was it fun!? Why do I need a boost!?" He growled angrily at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Why wouldn't it be fun, Satoshi?" I questioned, tilting my head a bit. "And you need a boost or you would probably have never touched me like that..." I murmur, stroking his cheek with my thumb.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"Eh!? Why wouldn't I have!?" He growled, going incredibly red. "B-because it's... all weird feeling! It makes my hands feel weird!" He said, going even redder as he spoke.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

My eyes widened for a breif second at his words. "So are you saying you were plannning on doing that?" I asked, a smile appearing on my face. "I'll make a deal with you.  If you touch me again like that in front of the others, I will no longer control what you feel. And you have to actually enjoy it."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"N-no! I wasn't planning on touching you!" He yelled, going very red. "W-why would I!?" He growled, going very red. "Besides, why would I touch your chest infront of the others!?" He said, staring at his fail of speaking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Because you and I would enjoy it, you goofball." I giggled, starting to pet his ears. "Though it's fine if you never want your soul back, Satoshi." I added, turning around as I started walking back to the group.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"E-enjoy it!?" He hissed, watching her pet his cat ears. "W-wait! I want my soul back!" He yelled after her, running after her as she walked back to the group.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"If you want it back, then you'll have to partake in my offer." I laughed, sitting down next to Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"F-fine!" He murmured, going insanely red. "I-I'll touch them..." He said, touching her chest as she sat down. He kept his hands there for a while, going redder and even redder. After a short while, everyone started laughing, staring at him. "And you scream _I'm_ a perv!" Jason laughed, staring at his sister's chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

My dark blue widened as I felt heat creeping into my cheeks. "I-I wasn't serious..." I muttered, my cheeks the same shade of red as his. "Promise is a promise though..." I muttered, closing my eyes for a moment as I freed his soul.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"Yaaay!" He smiled, his hands still on her chest. "Hmm? You seem like you like that." Shadow laughed. "Siiiiisteeeeeerrr! If he can do it, why can't I do it to you?" He sobbed, as Ayumi punched her brother in the face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Yes, I like it. You would too if you were female, Shadow." I stated, then glared at Jason. "I'm actually allowing Satoshi to touch me."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"Really? I want to feel it now..." He sobbed, staring at her. "W-well... umm... sister... would like it if she's female!" He growled. "I hate it." She murmured, staring at her brother.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Not all females like it, you perv!" I shouted to Jason, throwing a pebble at him. "I can make you a girl. I'll just need to cut off some... Parts..." I giggled. I stared at Satoshi who was still touching my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"But I want to touch them..." He sobbed, attempting to grab his sister's breasts, as she slapped his arms away. "I hate you." She hissed. Her brother twitched as she remembered her voice saying that as he attempted to kill himself. "Hmm? If I get to feel this thing you like." He laughed. Satoshi still had his hands there, staring at her oddly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Alrighty then." I murmured, poking Shadow's nose, focusing my power on him to change his gender. I stared back at Satoshi. "What is it?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He yelled as he changed gender, staring at herself. "How do I feel it?" He asked, staring at his chest. He was surprisingly alright for a man that just changed gender. 

Still touching her, the black-haired boy stared at her. "Nothing."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Um... Just have Jason touch your chest..." I murmured, feeling my cheeks heat up again. "If it's nothing, then why are you staring at me like that?" I asked the cat boy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He shrugged slightly. "I-I don't know, really." He murmured quietly.

Jason crawled over to Shadow, touching his or her chest. He played with them, going red, not liking touching anything except his sister's chest. "W-wow... this feels amazing!" Shadow laughed, his face lighting up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I rubbed Satoshi's head, smiling at him. "You're a strange one." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"Strange!?" He growled, his hands still on her chest. "I'm not strange!"

Shadow laughed as his chest was touched. "Mmm... you were right, this feels amazing..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Yes you are. You got ears, a tail, and you aren't even doing anything. You're just touching my chest. It's strange." I replied, trying to surpress my giggles.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"Well, touching your chest is doing something!" He growled, his tail swishing excitedly. "Well, you have wings! Besides, how is that doing nothing?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

A fusterated look formed on my face, and I turned my head away from Satoshi. "I'm surrounded by perverted idiots..." I uttered under my breath, then turned back to Satoshi. "This is doing something." Grinning, I took hold of hishands, making them do the grabbing action from before.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He smiled as she made his hands make odd motions, despite going red. Because hus hands were still there, he quickly went even redder, staring at his hands. Nobody heard her call them perverted, so they just did what they were doing, all very red except Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

A small moan escaped my mouth as I removed my hands from his, a smile  quickly growing on mmy face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"What was that noise?" He asked, staring at her as his hands were taken off.
Jason was sitting next to his sister, as Shadow had passed out, and he was still incredibly red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"No no! Don't stop! I was really enjoying that!" I protested as he stopped, reaching for his hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He went red, as he did it again. "L-like this?" He asked as he went even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Y-yes..." I moaned, running my fingers through his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He went very red, staring at his hair. "What does it feel like, anyway?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"R-really good..." I replied, a mischievous grin replacing my smile. "Boop!" I giggledd, poking his nose, using my power to change his gender. At the same time, Shadow's swap wore off.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He growled as he turned female. "Aaaaaaahhhhhh!" She yelled, his voice now slightly higher pitched. "What the hell!?" He growled, still very red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"You wanted to know what it felt like, right?" I grinned, pouncing on top of him. I started to squeeze his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

His eyes widened as he was pounced on, staring at his chest. "I-It feels really good..." He murmured, blood pouring out of his eyes in happiness. His eyes were still wide in the sudden shock of both being turned female, and being pounced on.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Of course it does..." I murmur, leaning down to kiss him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He or she went very red, the odd feeling on his chest still present, as he murmured happily, staring up at her


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"It's getting late..." I murmured, staring up at the dark, star-filled sky. "Should we get some sleep?" I asked, rubbing my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"Sure." He murmured, despite him being a cat, makin him nocturnal. He curled up into a ball, closing his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

"Oh, and when I fall asleep, you'll be male again..." I murmured, wrapping one wing over Shadow, the other over Satoshi. Closing my eyes, I quickly fell asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

He nodded quietly, falling asleep. "Ok..." He murmured. Before he fell asleep, he felt the feeling on his chest for a while, before he finally fell asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I woke up an hour later. I looked over to Shadow, nearly   screaming as I say his eyes looking back at me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

"E-eh!?" He growled, his eyes widening in shock. "What?" He asked, watching her scream.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"W-were you watching me sleep?!" I hissed, quickly pulling back my wing that had been draped over him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"Yup." He smiled, staring at her with wide eyes, watching her wake up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"You know I don't like being watched..." I grumbled, standing up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"Well, I've watched you for all the time I've known you." He replied quietly, staring at her, not realising how creepy he sounded.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

My eyes widened. "I-if I hadn't lived with you, then I would call you a creepy stalker!" I hissed, turning away from him, the moonlight giving my wings a glowing appearance.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"I-I'm not a creepy stalker!" He growled, going red again. "Well, I like watching you..." He murmured quietly, staring at her. "You're creepier than me..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"How so?" I questioned, tilting my head slightly to watch him through the corner of my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"You turned him into a female. Then pounced on him and started squeezing his or her chest." He growled, pointing to the other black-haired, green-eyed boy, who was curled up into a ball as if he was asleep, even though he was awake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"W-well he wanted to know how it felt..." I murmured, flying up to a low tree branch, my cheeks starting to turn red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"Well, you still did it. However amazing it feels..." He giggled happily, drooling as he said the second sentence. The two siblings watched, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"Alas, I find myself surrounded by perverted idiots. Escape from their craziness is not an option..." I sighed, flying up to a higher branch.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"Perverts!?" The boys yelled. "H-how dare you!" The three growled. "I'm not a pervert!" Ayumi yelled angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"I'm sorry, Ayumi. I ment the boys are creepy perverts, two of which watch me sleep. But there is no doubt that you're all idiots." I muttered, staring at the four below, my legs hanging off the branch as I sat down on it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"I-Idiots!?" All of them yelled, pointing at Angel. "No! How are we idiots!?" They yelled angrily, growling angrily at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"If you guys aren't idiots, then what is 30 divided by 1/2 plus ten?" I questioned, staring at them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"25!" Satoshi, Shadow and Ayumi yelled. "Umm... 25, I guess." Jason muttered, staring at his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"Nope. It would be 25 if it was multiply 30 by 1/2 then add 10, but I said divide. It's pretty much the same as 30 times 2 plus 10, you idiots." I laughed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"Noooooooo!" They all sobbed. "W-well, that doesn't mean we're idiots!" They all collapsed on their knees, sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"Fine. I'll ask another question. I have 17 birds. All but 9 die. How many birds do I have left?" I grinned, swinging my legs back and forth.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

The siblings said 17, and the black-haired boys said 9. "Why are you asking questions, anyway? Just prove it..." He murmured, hugging his sister forcefully as she growled, punching him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"You guys aren't as idiotic as I thought. But your still perverted..." I murmured, staring at Satoshi and Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 18, 2015)

"P-perverted!? Name one time I did something that was perverted, besides watching you sleep...." All the boys sobbed, except Jason who went red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

"Satoshi, you saw me nude when I was in Ayumi's body..." I muttered, glaring at Jason. "Shadow... Um... Y-you kept me as your pet!" I accused, knowing my answer for him was poor.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 19, 2015)

"Wrong. You were the one who suggested, volunteered, and did shapeshift into his sister so we could blackmail him with the cameras we hid... a-anyway, how does that mean I'm a pervert!? It doesn't mean I was looking at you in a disgusting way..." The cat growled angrily.
"H-huh!? That doesn't mean I'm a pervert!" Shadow sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

"F-fine... You guys aren't perverts... For now..." I grumbled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 19, 2015)

"Yaaay!" Satoshi, Jason and Shadow laughed happily, parading around. "Told you we weren't pervertsssssss!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

I stared at the three boys below. "I'll be back... Just don't follow me, okay?" I muttered, flying up into the sky. I flew low to the trees, finally stopping. I silently landed on a branch, high above a deer grazing below. Pulling out my sword, I jumped down, the blade going through the creature's back, killing it. My eyes started to change from dark blue to a silver color as I stared at the blood seeping up from the cut just created.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 19, 2015)

The four sat there as Angel had told them to, all of them muttering quietly to themselves.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

[They really are idiots, huh? XD ]
"It's been so long since I had a decent meal..." I smiled to myself. I breathed in deeply, as if I was absorbing the deer's soul. "Might as well bring it back to the others..." I murmured, pulling the blood stained blade out of the deer. I grabbed it by the torso, flying back to the group.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 19, 2015)

(M-maybe...)

The four watched Angel fly back with the deer. They watched the deer, wondering what it was for.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

"Um... I can't really cook... But perhaps you guys can find a way to eat this...?" I murmured, already stacking a pile of dead branches and twigs for a fire.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

Ayumi stood up, picked up some dry branches, and started lighting them with a small black lighter. "There." She murmured, tossing the sticks on the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

Sitting down against a tree, I watched as Ayumi started a fire.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

She went to sit back down, as her brother stared at her, not blinking. Everyone else stared at the fire, murmuring to themselves quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Why are you guys murmuring to yourselves?" I questioned, glancing at the four.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"Because." The group growled at her, staring at her angrily. "Ummm... what now?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Um... Just do whatever you want to..." I replied, flying up to a branch. Laying down on it, the heat rising up from the fire, I quickly fell drowsy, and soon fell asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

They all watched her sleep, having nothing else to do.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"If you guys don't stop staring at me while I sleep, I will devour your petty little souls." I growled, waking up, my eyes still closed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"But watching you sleep is so fabulous..." The black-haired boys murmured. The siblings said. "You sleep weird."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Y-you creeps!Why don't you watch someone else while they sleep for a change!" I shouted, climbing up the tree. Nestling into a branch on the other side of the tree, quickly slipping into a deep sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"Nope!" They smiled happily, continuing to watch her sleep, not blinking once.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

[Are they up on the branch with her?]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

(Yes.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

Still asleep, my head slumped down onto Shadow's chest. A small smile crept onto my face as I murmured to myself in my sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

He went red, touching her head a bit as her head fell onto his chest. The other black-haired boy continued to watch her, giggling quietly to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Lemme sleep..." I murmured quietly, my head sliding to his lap.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"You are sleeping..." He murmured, going even redder as her head moved.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"You're so warm..." I giggled in my sleep, curling up in his lap.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"Ahahaha..." He muttered, quickly going redder. He stared at her head with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

By now, my entire body was on his lap. "So warm... And your soul... So tasty looking..." I giggled, twisting onto my back as my hand reached for his heart.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

His eyes widened as she spoke, as he was slightly confused. He watched her hand. "What... are you doing...? I need my soul, if that's what you want..." he murmured, getting slightly sleepy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"So tasty..." I murmured, clutching his shirt, my feathers twitching in excitement, dispite still being asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"W-what are you talking about?" He asked her, although it was no use, as she was asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Shadow..." I murmured, reaching up to try to pull his head down to my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

He went red as his face was pulled down. "H-huh...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"I love you..." I whispered, attempting to hug him, but only ended up pushing his face into my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

He smiled at her, and as he was about to respond she accidentally pushed his face into her chest. He went even redder as his eyes widened tremendously and he murmured something under his breath.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"I love you, Shadow... Do you love me back?" I asked in my unconscious state. I ran my fingers through his hair, pushing him even more into my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

"I-I asked you that, back at the castle..." He murmured quietly, his voice muffled to where his face was. He didn't make an attempt to move his face, smiling happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Yes, but I just want to know if you still feel that way and why?" I murmured, softly stroking his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Y-yes... why would I lock a person in my castle to be my pet if I didn't like it?" He murmured happily, smiling as she stroked his hair. "Yaaay...."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Do you like this?" I asked, my tone a tad bit more alert as I stared at Shadow with wide awake eyes, who's face was still burried in my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"W-what!? N-no! Maybe! Why do you want to know!?" He shouted, panicking a little bit. He went redder, panicking due to her alert tone.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"I'm not mad or angry at you for doing this..." I murmured, releasing his head from my grip, my fingers still running through his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"So you won't hate me!? Alright! It was great!" He smiled, surprisingly loud and he was clearly overexcited. He watched her fingers run through his hair as Shadow smiled again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Um... Your face..." I murmured, my cheeks turning bright red as I watched him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Huh? What about my face?" He asked her, not understanding what she meant.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Your face is in my chest..." I murmured, attempting to get out of his lap.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"W-well, you put it there..." He murmured quietly, not moving. He could feel her get off his lap, as his eyes were closed and he couldn't see.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"No I didn't. I believe you put your own face there..." I grumbled, unable to move much without him moving himself. "Um... Can you let me go now?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

He went very red. "W-what!? W-why would I do that!? I'm not a perverted little creep!" He panicked a lot, letting her go as he continued to panic.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"It... It doesn't matter, okay?" I replied, sitting up, but still staying on his lap. "And you aren't a perverted little creep. I have a habit of... Ah doing things in my sleep..." I chuckled, patting his head. "And you aren't little. You're much bigger than me."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Doing what in your sleep?" He murmured quietly, confused again, happy she said he wasn't a perverted little creep. "Well that's because I'm a shadow demon thingy. You're shorter than me too." He smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Strange things... Like sleep walking, sometimes flying... Doing strange things, kinda what I just did while I was asleep..." I murmured, my cheeks turning red. "Sometimes I'll even... Kill..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Killing things while you're asleep? I'm surprised you haven't killed me yet..." He said quietly. Although it sounded like a joke, he was fairly serious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"I can't kill you. You're immortal as I recall. And I don't exactly kill things like stab them. I devour my victim's souls, then if I'm really desperate, I take their life." I murmured, staring at his eyes. "Your soul is just to well protected, so I cannot control it, or eat it."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"If you know that, I assume you've tried. Is that what you meant when you started saying my soul was tasty?" He asked her, staring back at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"W-what?! Noooo... Yes, I've tried... But it smells so good... So dark..." I murmured, placing my hand over his heart, licking my lips as I stared at his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Well, you can't have my soul." He said to her, watching her stare at his chest. "As you said, you can't eat my soul, anyway."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"I know... I wish I could though..." I murmured sadly, reluctantly removing my hand from his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"You're the nicest person I know." He laughed sarcastically. The siblings were doing what they usually did, which always consisted of Ayumi running away from her brother screaming. "Anyway, what does my soul taste like? Or what would it taste like, I guess..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Something really tasty... Kind of like chocolate, but with a hint of salt..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Sounds gross. Really gross like really gross." He murmured oddly, pausing not once in his sentence.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Dark chocolate with a pinch of sea salt on top..." I replied, glancing down at Ayumi and Jason. Remembering I still had power over Jason's soul I smiled. I replaced his love for his sister with boredom.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

Jason slowly stopped, before sitting down. _Ehhh? Why am I chasing my sister? Why is she covering her chest like that? Why am I so boreeeeeeddddd?_ His conscious hissed, dying of boredom. 

"Chocolate and salt sounds disgusting." He laughed. "My soul is gross."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Well I find it tasty..." I grumbled, staring down at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Oh... what are you looking at?" He asked her, watching her stare at Jason.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"For once he isn't being perverted!" I smiled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"A-are you sure!?" His eyes widened as he came to watch him just sitting there. "You or blood boy did something, didn't you?" He murmured quietly


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Yep. Isn't much better now?" I giggled, staring at Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Yes! Much better! Yaaaaay!" He laughed happily, parading around the tree. "Wait a minute... I've only been here for a while... was he always like that!? What did he even do!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"He was being a pervert towards his sister. I hate seeing him so quiet..." I murmured, staring at Jason. Grinning, I replaced his boredom with love, but not for Ayumi, but himself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

His eyes widened. He began touching himself. "Ahahaha!" He laughed happily, rolling around. Whatever his emotions were, he was a pervert. _What's with these damn mood swings!?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Oh Jason? What's wrong?" I giggled, staring at the boy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"My feelings are going all weird!" He giggled, still rolling around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Isn't that normal for your age?" I questioned, pulling his hands away from his body.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

He growled as his hands were pulled away. "I-I guess." He muttered quietly. His sister finally returned from her screaming. "W-what...?" She muttered quietly, like her brother, staring at the others, confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Ayumi, you brother is having some minor mood swings. I giggled, pulling his hands behind his back. "Shadow, could you bind his hands?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"I got it." He smiled as he made a chain raise out of the ground, wrapping itself around the boys hands.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Thanks." I smiled, letting go of Jason's hands. "Ayumi, this is okay with you, right? If I do anything but love, my power drains quickly. But changing who he loves still drains me, I only need to eat once a day." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Ok with what? Changing who he loves to who?" She asked her. "You haven't given him his soul back? Why haven't I killed him dead yet?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Okay with him no longer chasing you like a pervert, yes, no, and I don't know." I answered all her questions, still staring at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"Yes! I don't want him chasing me around!" She smiled happily, as she began dancing around in circles.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"I'm glad you agree..." I grinned to myself, glancing up to look at her, my eyes silver again. "This only allows me an opening to chase you now..." I murmured, staring at her hungrily.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

"H-huh? What does that mean?" She asked Angel, taking one step backwards.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"It means that you're prey, and I'm the hunter... A very, very hungry hunter..." I giggled, taking two steps towards her with every one she took. "And your soul... Smells like freshly cut strawberries..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

Her brother stared at his sister slowly, his eyes moving, but not the rest of him. 
"W-what? H-hunter, prey, soul!?" She murmured in disbelief, taking more steps back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Yes... Can't I have just a little taste? Or perhaps a little bite?" I murmured, staring at her, my pupils only small dots on the silver abyss in my eyes. "The last time I ate was that deer from earlier. Animal souls can only last me so long... Before that, it was the souls of all those students at the university... You were lucky. I never had time to get to your soul... That's the only reason you're alive and well..." I purred, leaning towards her so my lips were right in front of her ear, my breath cold on her skin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

Her eyes widened again. She began stepping backwards quicker, attempting to get away from her cold breath.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Please just let me have your soul, Ayumi... I promise your death will be quick, but I won't be able to make it painless... Humans are just so filling... You wouldn't want an angel to starve now, would you? I can't eat human food. It just tastes so... _Icky." I murmured, moving towards her again._


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2015)

Jason got up quickly as she spoke and attempted to stab her in the back. "You won't take my sister's soul!" He hissed at her. His hands were still bound by the chain, but he had a katana in his hand, but he couldn't move his hands, so he could only awkwardly stab them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

"Ah..." I looked down at the blade that had pierced my chest. "Ahh..." I repeated, my silver eyes quickly retreating back to dark blue. I fell to the ground before the wound started to bleed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

A demonic smile appeared on the boy as he laughed. The black-haired boys quickly ran up to her, staring at the wound. "Touch sister and I'll tear you apart." He laughed manically, his wings quickly becoming black with a red outline of feathers.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"A-ahh..." I murmured, my eyes showing I was in shock as a small pool of my black blood started to form around me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

Jason continued to laugh as the other two boys stared at her. Satoshi attempted to put more of the dark blood into her, failing, as Shadow attempted to stop the bleeding, also failing it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

A small stream of blood began to trickle out of my mouth, indicating the katana had pierced one of my lungs. I started to cough it up, only causing the pool of blood to grow. "H-hosp-pital... T-t-tele...port..." I choked, starting to drown in my own blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He quickly teleported them all to the hospital, sprinting inside as he carried her around. "W-where do I go to stop you from bleeding your face off!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I only coughed up more blood as I was moved. "E-emerg-genc-cy r-r-room..." I whimpered, tears flowing out of my eyes as I continued to choke.

[Was it Shadow or Satoshi who teleported? Or was it both?]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

(Satoshi.)

He ran to the door labelled Emergency Room. He quickly put her on the hospital bed, staring at the doctors, then at her with puppy eyes. "Stop her dying!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"C-cut o-off m-m-my w-wings... I-if I... I l-live..." I coughed, staining the hospital bed black. "P-please d-don't l-leave m-me..." I croaked to Shadow and Satoshi as I started to slip away from consciousness.

One of the nurses quickly cut off my shirt while another pulled out a skin stapler, holding it up to my back, both pausing at the sight of my bloody wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"We'll stay here. There's nothing to worry about." The two said in a slightly panicking voice as her consciousness began to fade.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

The nure with the stapler started to close up the wound in my back while another went to grab the doctor. An older man hurried in, the doctor. "What happened to her?" He questioned glaring at the group. "Were you cosplaying or something?" He grumbled, staring at Satoshi's ears and tail. Turning to one of the nurses. "Take of her wings already! They'll only get in the way when we do surgery!" The man huffed, taking out many surgical tools.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"No, you big dummy. They are real." He growled angrily, moving his tail and pulling on his ears to prove they were real. "My friend's sister nearly got her soul eaten by her but then her brother stabbed her in the back and then..." He cut himself off, realising how far-fetched his answer sounded, even though it was real.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

Grumbling, the doctor tugged sharply on one of my wings, nearly pulling it out of the socket. "Fine. I'll leave the damn wings for now. But if they get in my way, I'm cutting those animatronics off her!" he hissed, roughly shoving my wing under my back, resulting a whimper to escape my lips. Pulling a light over my barren chest, he pulled the cut open, the sound of ripping flesh loud. Sealing off my pierced lung, he jabbed a tube up my nose and into my other lung. "It certainly would help if you boys were to wait somewhere else." He snapped, the grumpy docter stitching op the cut after draining the blood from my lungs. "Why the heck does she have black blood?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"They're not animatronical!" He hissed at the doctor, cutting a notch in his tail, causing blood to spurt out of it. "Because she's a demonnnn!" He smiled happily, making it rain blood by shooting it out of his hands.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Quit that right now!Do either of you have her... Black blood?" He grumbled, pulling out an IV as one of the nurses started to pull the stretcher out of the room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Me." Shadow said happily, cutting open his shoulder to let black blood drip out of it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"You idiot! You didn't need to do that!" The docter roared, quickly stapling his shoulder. Cursing under his breath, he stuck the IV in Shadow's arm, watching the plastic bag fill with the black blood. "You can either stay in the waiting room or stay with her." He grumbled, putting the IV in my arm to replace my lost blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"I will stay with her!" He smiled and sat down on a chair next to the hospital bed. The cat boy muttered in cat language, staring at her with Shadow with worry in their eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Fine. Just don't touch anything..." The docter grumbled, walking briskly out of the room.

I could feel Shadow's blood trickling into mine, my skin pale- almost white. I could feel every new stitch, my lung and my wing shooting pain throughout my body with every beat of my heart.


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

(I have no Idea what's happening but I'm joining anyway)

I wake up unsure where I was (Just put me wherever you are)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

The boys stared at her after the doctor walked out of the room. 

Jason and his sister stared at the odd pumpkin man. "Oiiiii! Riiilllleeeeeey!" He yelled at him, as the hospital staff told him to shut up. He still had a demonic look on his face as he stared at the boy.


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

I hear a familiar voice "Jason?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I quietly murmured inmmy unconscious state. Eventually waking up, I turned my head to look at Shadow, my eyes silver. "S-shadow... I-I'm so hungry r-right n-now..." I croaked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah!" He smiled, hugging his blood balloons.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, we will get something to eat when you're not dying!" He smiled happily, pointing to the hospital cafeteria.


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

I get up from the bed I was in "Where are we, what time is it, wheres everyone else and why do you still have those balloons" I ask, bombarding him with questions


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"No... Not that type of food..." I murmured. I put a shakey hand to his heart. "I need souls... But not yours..." I whimpered, my eyes remaining silver.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Hospital, midnight, emergency room, because they remind me of my sister's blood balloons and they're good to make traps with it!" He smiled, poking him every time he answered his question.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, eat one of the patients souls. They'll die anyway." He laughed, pointing to outside the room.


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

"Why are they in the emergency room, did something happen and stop poking me"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"I'm kinda stuck in bed..." I murmured, staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Mmmmmhhhhhhhmmmm... I stabbed her, so now Angel is in the hospital." He smiled happily.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I'll go get one!" Shadow said. A chain ran out of the room and grabbed a patient. "There."


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

"Angle, who's that?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Thanks." I smiled, pulling the patient towards my face. Pressing my lips against the patient's, I devoured their soul, my eyes changing back to their normal dark blue. "Thanks..." I repeated, the patient vanishing as I tapped it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Angel is Angel." He smiled happily, still smiling demonically.

"No problem." Shadow smiled at her, sitting down next to the hospital bed with Satoshi.


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

"So where's cat boy"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"I smell pumpkins..." I murmured closing my eyes. A grin formed on my face as I unplugged the IV from my arm, wincing as I sat up. "Can we go see what it is?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"In the emergency room too, waiting." He smiled. 

"Ok, let's go look!" The two laughed, not noticing her take off the IV.


----------



## Toffee531 (Mar 22, 2015)

"So why did you stab her"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

Standing up on the bed, I wrapped my arms around Shadow's neck. "Could you carry me? I don't exactly trust Satoshi with the task..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Cherry left, so lets assume they went in the waiting room.]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tucked my wings tightly behind my back, hiding them from the pumpkin boy. "Hello, pumpkin guy. Jason..." I growled Jason's name, glaring daggers at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

(Back. Had to get ingredients for school, sorry.)

"Why don't you trust me?" He asked her as Shadow carried her to the waiting room. "Give me my soul..." Jason hissed at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"I don't trust you with piggybacking me because I kept getting injured when you did it." I replied to Satoshi. "Ah, this soul?" I giggled, a small, whispy orange ball appearing on my hand. "Gee... I don't know... I am awfully hungry..." I mocked with a grin, dangling the soul by my fingers from a whispy tendril. "It smells like oranges now..." I giggled, holding the soul by my mouth as I teasingly parted my lips, appearing as if I was going to eat it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"N-no! Give it back! Give me my soul!" He growled angrily, attempting to grab it. "Nononoooooo! Give me my soul back!" Jason and Satoshi said, sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Satoshi I already gave your soul back..." I muttered, climbing up onto Shadow's shoulders. "Why should I give it back? It isn't doing much for you, right? It would be quite tasty..." I chuckled, holding it out of his reach.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Because I don't like having you make my feelings all weird with your soul stuff!" He hissed at her angrily, attempting to grab it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"But Ayumi likes it. Don't you want to make her happy?" I questioned, pouting a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Huh? Why does it make sister happy?" He asked her, hugging his sister as she growled at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"She's happy when you aren't being a pervert!" I growled, changing his love for Ayumi to a nurse that had been at the reception desk for the waiting room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"S-stop it!" He hissed angrily, staring at the nurse hungrily as Angel changed his emotions.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Nope." I grinned madly as I changed all his emotions to love for the nurse.

*Nurse*
"Hmm? Can I help you?" she questioned the blonde boy staring at her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

(Blonde? )

He hissed as Angel changed all of his emotions to love. "Umm... h-hi..." He murmured as his nose began to bleed. He quickly covered it and ducked under the counter, staring at the nurse's chest from under the desk.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

[Sorry. Jason seems like he would be a blonde XD I'll say when I'm back in Angel's POV]
"A-are you okay?" I questioned, grabbing a box of tissues. "Did you hit your nose?" I asked, my fingers on his cheek as I cleaned the blood from his nose. "Oh, my name is Clara."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

(Hmmm? Whyyy?) 
"Ummm... yess... I did hit my nose... hiiiii... Claraaa..." He muttered, waving. He went red as he stared at her fingers on his cheek.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"What's your name?" I asked, moving my hand to his forehead once noticing how red he was. "Perhaps you should take your jacket off? Your really hot..." I added, taking a thermometer out of my breast pocket. "Sorry, could you just stick this under your tongue really quick? Your burning up..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Jason..." He murmured as he put the thermometer into his mouth. "W-what does it say...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I leaned forwards to read the small screen, my face only an inch or two from his. "Ah... 101.6?..." I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He went very red as he stared at her face. He put her thermometer back in her pocket, touching the area around the pocket as her hand slid out of the pocket she had taken the thermometer out of so it looked like it was an accident.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

My eyes widened a bit as he touched me, but quickly overcame the small shock. "Are you okay at staying in the hospital? We're kind of short on nurses, so I'll be the only one taking care of you. If that's okay with you though." I took hold of his hand as I helped him stand up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Ok..." He nodded happily as he stood up, watching her eyes widen. "Did I...? Sorry..." He murmured, still pretending it was an accident.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Oh it's fine. Kind of hard not to do that. This uniform is a bit tight around my waist." I murmured, knowing what his intension was.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Ok... sorry..." He murmured, going red. The others watched him, holding their weapons.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"It's fine! Really. Anyways, should I show you to your bed chamber, Jason. You really do need to rest or your fever will only get worse."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Ok... thanks..." He smiled happily as he followed the nurse to the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Well, here we are." My lips formed into a smile. "Is there anything you need help with" Anything at all


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He went very red. "Ummm... noo... thanks..." He got in the hospital bed and closed his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Are you sure? I'll do anything to make a patient feel better. Anything." I smiled, placing my hand on top of his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

His nose bled again, which he quickly wiped off. "Nonono... nothing." He murmured quietly, going even redder.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Oh, Jason... I can tell you love me..." I murmured, running a finger under his jawbone.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Eh!? How- I mean no! Why do you think that!?" He gasped and went very, very red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"The way tou stared at me, your constant blushing..." As I said this, I gently pinched his cheek. All your nosebleeds and even when you put my thermometer back in my pocket..." I murmured, leaning fowards so my lips were barely brushing his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"W-what do you mean? I didn't do anything with the thermometer!" He panicked as he pretended to be innocent. He covered his nose so his nosebleeds wouldn't show as his cheek was pinched. He went red as her lips brushed against his.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I let my fingers that were just pinching his red cheek, stroke it. Grinning, I moved my lips to his ear. "I can tell when people are lying. I know you purposefully touched my chest through my pocket." I whispered. "And don't worry, Jason. I won't punish you. In fact, I'll reward you for being so entertaining..." I purred, my red eyes staring at his green.

[Um Clara is an albino. Shortish white hair that's curly. And red eyes... XD]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

Still very red, he stared at her. "R-reward...?" He murmured as he stared back at her. "I-I didn't purposely touch your chest..." He said quietly, knowing his efforts were futile. "W-what is this reward...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"The reward can be anything you want, Jason..." I murmmur, kissing his neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

The pervert smiled and reached for her chest, but quickly forced his hands down. "I-I don't want anything..." He murmured, staring at her with puppy eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

A disapointed look crossed my face. Getting on the hospital bed with him, I stared at a wall, a sad look on my face. "Am I not p-pretty enough? You can do this even if you don't want a reward..." I murmured, looking back at him. "Jason..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"I-It's not that, but why do I need a reward?" He murmured quietly, staring at her. "What do you mean I can do this even if I don't want a reward? You're confusing me badly!" He said.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Just be a pervert to me! Please, Jason?" I whimpered, leaning forwards to kiss him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

Going very red, he grabbed her chest and began playing with it. "L-like that?" He asked, wanting to stop, but due to feeling horribly pressured he felt like he had to or he'd get murdered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Yes! Yes!" I moaned, kissing him deeper, my hands running through his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He went very red. He continued to do what he was doing. He was enjoying the feeling a lot, but he still felt awfully pressured.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"What's wrong? Aren't you enjoying this?" I asked Jason, pulling back from kissing him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"I am, but you look like you're forcing me." He muttered, going very red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Oh but I'm not forcing you! You just aren't trying hard enough!" I murmured.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"..." He murmured, continuing to touch her chest. "Not trying hard enough? So, you're not forcing me, I'm just bad at this." He giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Yep. You're too gentle..." I murmured, kissing him roughly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

"Well, that's because I'm embarrassed easily..." He murmured quietly, his hands still on her chest as he begged in his mind for Angel to give him his soul back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"I can see that..." I mumbled for a second before going back to kissing him. 

-Angel-
Closing my eyes, I could feel Jason's emotions try to resist against the perverted nurse. "Such an idiot... The more he goes against my magic, the stronger it becomes against him!" I giggled to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He went red as Angel's magic made the love stronger, making him a bit rougher. _What the hell did I do to deserve this!?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I moaned loudly as he went rougher. "Ah... Jason..." I moaned, staring at him, a smile on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He continued doing it, going red as his head rested against the pillow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Telling me if I'm going too rough..." i murmured in a soothing tone, kissing his neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

He went red and willed for himself to faint or to go unconscious. "O-ok..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

-Angel- 
I watched as Jason's soul was going haywire, and my powers had no conr trok


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

His eyes twitched violently as his soul wen't crazy. He began twitching, until he fainted, fufilling his wish.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

-Clara-
"Ah...! J-jason? I guess I was going a bit to rough... At least he can rest now..." I murmured to myself, gently kissing the boy's cheek before leaving the room to go back to the receptionist desk.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

He murmured in his sleep, growling. "Give me my soul back..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

Though my head was clouded by thoughts of sleep, I made my way past the receptionist desk, shuffling into Jason's room, his soul in hand. Sighing, I sat on the boy's bed, pressing my hand to his chest, pushing the soul back into him. Once finished, I decided it would be easiest sleeping here, I curled up on top of Jason, soon drifting off to sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Soon waking up, Jason smiled and got out of the room, hissing at Angel and pushing her off the bed. He went along the hallway to find the others, happy he finally bad his own feelings back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"Ow!" I shouted as I fell from the bed, a staple falling out in the process, causing the mint shirt the hospital provided to be stained with a blob of black. I ran back to the waiting room, fake tears in my eyes as I hugged Shadow. "J-jason t-tried to stab m-me again!" I lied, glaring at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Shadow growled as he stared at Jason. "Jason..." He hissed at him. Jason sighed and stared at him. "She is lying..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"I'm n-not lying... Shadow, he reallly did t-try to stab m-me again..." I whimpered, staring up at him. "S-see?" I sobbed, pointing to the black blood staining my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Shadow hissed and raised chains out of the ground, attempting to make him dieeee. Jason dodged them. "Lies lies lies lies!" Jason hissed at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

As Shadow shot chains at Jason, I quickly moved behind him. Clutching his shirt, I stared at Jason with an evil; almost hungry look crossed my face, my eyes turning silver at the edges.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Eventually Jason was hit by the chains, hitting the ground with a thud. He coughed blood and growled at Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"D-don't kill him, okay? It was kinda hard getting his soul back into him, and I don't want my effort to go wasted." I murmured, the silver taking over my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

"Fine..." He growled, letting go of Jason and sitting on the floor, murmuring to himself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KittyKittyBoo said:


> [Sorry. Jason seems like he would be a blonde XD*I'll say when I'm back in Angel's POV]*
> "A-are you okay?" I questioned, grabbing a box of tissues. "Did you hit your nose?" I asked, my fingers on his cheek as I cleaned the blood from his nose. "Oh, my name is Clara."


(Will you say? Pleaaaaase?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

[Ah fine... I read an article saying blondes can be a bit challenged when under pressure and stress, resulting them to appear dumb at times. It has to do with the chemicals that makes the hair blonde. No offense if you're a blonde irl. I happen to be one, and that normally happens to me often.]

I sat down next to Shadow, staring at him with my silver eyes. "What's wrong? I'm sorry I went off and did that without telling you first..." I murmured, placing my hand on top of his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 24, 2015)

(Thanks for saying!)

"Ok..." Shadow murmured quietly, the chains slowly sinking back into the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

"Ah... Do you remember the collar? If you want, I'll start wearing it again for you..." I murmured, staring at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 24, 2015)

"Yaaaay!" He smiled happily as he pulled a collar out of his pocket.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

I flinched a bit as he pulled the ring of metal out of his pocket. "Soon enough, you're probably going to have me on a leash, too..." I chuckled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 24, 2015)

He grinned as his eyes widened. "Maybe I will do that!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

I silently cursed myself for giving him the idea as I pulled my hair out of the way for him to put the collar on.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

He quickly put the collar on as he giggled excitedly. "Now you aren't dying, what should we do?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

"Anything you want..." I murmured, my fingers skimming over the cold metal.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

Opening his mouth to speak, Ayumi interrupted them. "How about we play a game?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

"What game do you have in mind?" I asked her, staring up at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

[Um... Ima bump this...]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

"I don't know. There are lots of games. How about we do the Hide and Seek or something?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

"Alright! Can I use my magic" I questioned, morphing into Clara, a grin on my face. But instead of the nurse's red eyes, mine remained a dark blue.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

Everyone but Ayumi groaned. "Alright." She said as she stared at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

A devious grin crossed my face. "You guys are just jealous that you can't shape shift!" I mocked, turning back into my previous appearance. "Azrael shall dominate thee!" I shouted with a strange accent, jumping up as I raised a fist in the air. "Catch me of ye can, fools!" I cackled, before half running, half flying down the hallway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

Satoshi teleported after her, Shadow let chains chase after and Jason flew after her, as Ayumi ran. "We'll catch you, you big jerk!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

Shooting a glance behind me, my eyes widened. Quickly ducking behind a corner, I morphed into a nurse, my long green hair changing black.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

All seeing her chance, they all ran up to her and attempted to pin her down. "Dieeee!" They hissed as they attempted to pin her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

A shriek escaped my mouth as I was pinned to the ground. "W-what's going on? Who are you?!" I shouted, pretending to be one of the nurses.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

None of them responded, just keeping her pinned down, laughing as she pretended to be a real nurse.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

I struggled underneath them. "P-please... Please let me go..." I sobbed, tears filling my eyes. No one else was in the hallway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

They shook their heads. "We'll sit here until you turn back into Angel." They said as they  all pulled out their weapons.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

"I h-have no idea who this A-Angel is!" I sobbed, trembling as they pulled out their weapons. "And h-how can I change into someone I don't even know! J-just let me go... P-please?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

They didn't respond once more, just sitting there, watching her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

"Damn you..." I grumbled, morphing back into myself. "Can you get off me now? My wings are gonna break..." I grumbled

[afk for a bit]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

They all got off her, laughing. "Now we've won, what do we do?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

[My sis "accidentally" deleted all 148 songs from my iPod... -_-']
"I say we buy a house! No- a mansion!" I grinned, completely serious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

(Oops... 'accidentally' get revenge? )

"Umm... we can't afford a mansion." They all sighed as they sat there, staring at her with wide eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Human government is horrible!" I grumbled, crossing my arms over my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"Well I think we should just go back in the institute." Ayumi said as she pointed in the direction of the institute.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Good idea!" I smiled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Without any warning, Satoshi attempted to teleport them all to the institute.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I yelped, tightly grabbing onto Shadow as we teleported. "D-damn you, S-satoshi! Warn me next time!" I shouted at the cat.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"Nope!" He said as he walked into the building, curling up into a ball on the floor. "Let's go in." Shadow muttered as he stared at the three, excluding him, that weren't in the building.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Alright..." I murmured, taking Shadow's hand in mine as I started walking towards the building.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

As they arrived in the building, they all sat down on the couch that smelled like Ayumi's rotting corpse from when she died.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I watched as they set on the couch. "I'm going to try to sleep. Hopefully nobody tries to watch me do so." I grumbled, staring at Shadow. "That means you, Shadow. I'll even lock the door!" I smirked, walking towards the stairs. "Wonder if he'll try to unlock the door with chains..." I mumbled, loud enough for him to hear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Hearing her speak, Shadow sneaked after her, laughing quietly as he sneaked after her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Stepping into one of the bedrooms, I locked the door behind me, taking off the bloodied clothes. Slipping under the covers, I stared at the door, before closing my eyes, quickly falling into a light sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Attempting to sneakily open the door with his chains, Shadow entered the room, watching her sleep. He giggled as he watched.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Huh...?" I murmured, opening my eyes halfway. Sitting up, the covers slid down to my lap, leaving my chest bare. I sleepily blinked at him, unaware of what was happening. "What do you want?" I asked, rubbing my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Staring at her chest slightly, Shadow said this. "Well I need to watch you sleep." He said as he watched her be awake. "If I don't, I'll die horribly." He murmured and stood there.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Following his gaze, I stared down at my nude chest, my cheeks quickly turned a deep red. "I don't care how much you 'need' to watch me sleep, but doing it when I'm nude is just wrong." I growled, still staring at my chest, my hands shaking from anger.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"But I need to!" He sobbed as he murmured quietly. He continued to stare. "If you're that concerned, then put on pyjamas. The brother and sister might have some. But more importantly, why can't I!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"I don't like to be trapped in some clothing when I sleep! I put up with it in the castle because I had no privacy behind bars!" I snapped, crossing my arms over my chest. "If you want to watch me sleep then you might as well chain me up or hold me down by cuddles and hugs..." I grumbled under my breath.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"Ok!" He laughed at her suggestion, attempting to make chains pin her down by the arms and legs. "Now I'll watch."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"A-ah! I w-wasn't serious!" I shouted, struggling as I was pinned to the bed. My cheeks turned even redder as the covers slid off me. "Ahhh! Lemme go! Lemme go!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Growling as he made the chains get off her, he continued staring as he saw the covers fall. "So what should I take seriously?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"I-I don't know!" I shouted, quickly pulling the covers up to my chin. "W-why are you staring at me?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"Because I like to." He growled as he went a bit red. "So... can I watch you sleep?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Ah... Fine... But you have to do it a d-different way..." I murmured, sliding out of the bed. Opening the dresser, I shuffled through the clothes, eventually pulling out a black t-shirt. Slipping it on, I turned back to Shadow. "Um...T-the bed w-was kinda c-cold... Could I s-sleep with y-you?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow watched her put on the black t-shirt. "Ok!" He smiled as he curled up into a ball in the bed, closing his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

A small smile formed on my face. Still blushing, I snuggled up to him, resting my forehead on his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

He stared at her head, going a little red, as he felt sleep overtake him, he closed his eyes, smiling happily as he slept.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Smiling at him as he fell asleep, I climbed out of the bed, the shirt changing into the outfit I had before going to the hospital.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow murmured in his sleep as she moved. He was dreaming as a bubble came out of his nose as he slept.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I stared at him for a few moments, chuckling at the bubble. Using my sword tip to pop it, I ovened the window wide, leaping outside. Flying up to the roof, I stared into the darkness below, my eyes a silver color. Leaping off the roof, I landed on a young man, driving my blade into his heart. Licking my lips, I absorbed the boy's soul, grinning madly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow growled as his nose bubble was popped. Downstairs in the institute, the cat was still curled up into a ball, the brother hugging his sister in his sleep as the sister desperately tried to get him off her in her sleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Grinning, I turned back towards the institute, quickly moving inside, I grinned down at the sleeping Ayumi. Not bothering to stab her, I pressed my lips to hers, slowly ripping out her soul. Still in a feeding frenzy, I had no intentions of keeping her alive, but wanted to make her live through the pain. I stopped for a moment, as if waiting for her to wake up screaming. Having only taking a nibble of her soul, it should be enough to make her cry out in pain.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Ayumi woke up screaming as she felt her soul get torn out of her body. She kicked her brother off her, as he woke up after hitting the ground with a thud. "What's happening!?" He growled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Growling at Jason, my pupils now only pinpricks in my silver eyes. "Mmmm... Ayumi... You taste so sweet... Like strawberries..." I murmured, pressing my lips to hers as I continued to take her soul, bit by bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"Only I'm allowed to do that!" He hissed at her as Ayumi punched him, before struggling against Angel. He pulled out his katanas and attempted to stab her in the back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Xie! Aj Azael, anvel ow Xeaht, I jtall rill cou!" I shouted in my strange language, loud enough to wake the others up. "Do not interrupt me when I'm trying to feeast, idiot!" I growled, spinning around, blocking his blades with mine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[gotta shower really quick]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Satoshi and Shadow quickly woke up, running over with their eyes bleeding and tired. "What's wrong!?" They yelled, the similar-looking boys staring at Angel. Jason attempted to stab her again, swearing his mouth off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Oh Shadow help me!" I whimpered, an innocent look on my face. "I came down here for a little nighttime snack. I didn't know where anything was, so I asked Ayumi! Oh yes! She tastes like strawberries!" my innocent look broke as I started laughing once I said the last sentence. "Now, he-he thinks he can kill Azrael the angel of death! What an idiot!" I laughed, trying to kick at Jason.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

He just looked confused as he watched her kick Jason. "Umm.... you asked Ayumi where the snacks were... so you decided to snack on her...?" He muttered as he watched her, Jason still attempting to stab her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I laughed as he managed to stab my arm, I then swung my sword at his stomach. "Ahaha! I never asked! I was just so hungry I decided to just help myself! I giggled, jumping back on the couch, pressing my lips to Ayumi's, trying to take her soul as fast as I could, which wasn't very fast.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Jason collapsed onto the ground as he was stabbed, blood spurting out of the wound as he breathed heavily and quickly, although his breathing was clearly shallow. The black-haired boys stood there, not sure what to do. Ayumi struggled as she reached for her baseball bat, barely grabbing it as she attempted to home-run her directly in her face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I quickly jumped back, but the bat still hit me strait in my jawbone, dislocating it. My head then slammed into the wall, causing a black nosebleed. Falling unconscious, my face landed in her chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Ayumi screamed and kicked the unconscious angel of death off her. She had ran into this situation too many times with her brother, so it was a natural reflex by this point. She hissed at her as she raised the bat and attempted to hit her again and again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Which each hit from the bat, a cracking of a bone could be heard, my body jolting in pain. A small pool of blood started to form around the deep cut in my arm. "S-shad-dow..." I hoarsely whispered, the breath getting knocked out of me. I whimpered as a wing broke, but started to scream as the second broke right at the joint.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow held Ayumi back with chains as Satoshi formed a shield of blood around Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Sobs shook my body, only making the pain worst. I was unable to speak from my broken jaw, but managed a few animal-like sounds of suffering. My wings hurt the most. If I was lucky, I would probably be able to fly in a year or two, but the chances were low. "Ih hurs..." I whimpered, trying to say "It hurts..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

The two were holding back Ayumi and Jason had been stabbed, so none of them could do anything but stare at her, different emotions filling their eyes. One with rage, one with hate, one with sorrow and one with tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"C-cut oh mie wings... Lease..." I whimpered, choking on my tears. I stared up at Shadow, one eye sealed shut with my black blood.
[*Cut off my wings... Please...*]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow nodded quickly as he stared at her wings. He pulled out his knife, and black tears dripped out of his eyes as he attempted to cut her wings off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I screamed loudly as I could hear him sawing through the bone. As my right wing was cut off, my right eye turned to a dullish green. As the other was cut off, my left silver eye faded to a pale blue. Both eyes were very pale in color, almost a pastel. Each had a glassy, doll-like look. I withered on the ground in pain. clawing at the floor as I bled from two holes in my back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

He felt a wave of nausea run up his throat, as he quickly swallowed it down. He had cut open so many things bedore. But then why was he feeling awful about cutting off Angel's wings, whether she had asked or not? His fear-filled expression wouldn't leave his face as he stared at the holes in her back, his hands and face covered in blood. He used a cloth for a weak attempt at stopping the wounds from bleeding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

I arched my back into his hands, screaming even more as I saw my wings lying next to me. I kept screaming until my throat could take no more, but my loud sobs  echoed in the room. I leaned into Shadow, now in shock.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

The black-haired boys attempted to comfort her, not sure how to deal with shock. Even if they did, they'd most likely be too shocked themselves to do it properly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

My blue eye was wide and unblinking, but the other, the pale green was still sealed shut with dried blood. I let myself fall into Shadow's lap, clutching Satoshi's shirt weakly. Tears continued to leak through my eye. "I... I w-was o-only l-l-looking for some food..." I whimpered, slightly trembling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Eventually Ayumi managed to get out of the chains and attempted to smash Angel's skull with it, laughing manically. "Die, die, die!" She laughed manicially, as the others attempted to stop her, except Jason. "D-don't...eat... sister..." He barely managed to hiss.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry... I c-can't e-eat souls anymore... M-my powers were in my w-wings..." I sobbed, letting go of Satoshi to feel the feathers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Ayumi laughed again as Angel said she couldn't eat souls anymore - including hers. "Serves you right, maggot!" She hissed as she stared at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"I-I'm a worthless peice of scum now..." I whimpered, letting go of the wing. I nuzzled my face into Shadow's stomach, my skin starting to take on a cold, pale color.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Shadow stared at her, not sure what he should do. "W-will you die...?" He asked her, black tears dripping off his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Why are you crying?" I asked, shakily raising my hand to wipe away his tears. "I probably will die... But not from bloodloss. By her..." I mumbled staring at Ayumi, shaking in fear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"A-angel! Don't die!" He sobbed. "Well why wouldn't I be crying...?" He cried as he stared at her. Ayumi laughed once more once Angel said the cause of death was because of her. "Soulstealing stupid maggot..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"C-can we go somewhere else?" I asked the noirette, trembling even more as Ayumi laughed. "S-she's g-gonna kill m-me..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

"Ok..." He murmured as everyone followed them, so it was no use. "Ummm... errrr..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"The bedroom...?" I suggested, watching the others from my spot in Shadow's arms.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

He nodded, walking upstairs as everyone followed him. He put Angel on the bed as everyone gathered around, staring at her with wide eyes, Ayumi still brandishing her baseball bat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I stared at Ayumi's baseball bat, some of my blood now dried on it. I started to wipe the blood from my eye. Blinking my green and blue eye, I stared at the group, never looking at Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"I'll kill you... I'll kill you... I'll kill you..." Ayumi growled at at Angel continously. The others watched her silently, waiting for something else other than the crazed ramblings of the girl mumbling, "I'll kill you, I'll kill you...".


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"P-please... S-stop... Just s-stop it..." I whimpered, pulling the covers over my head, muffling my sobs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[I'm home sick today, so I'll be on]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

Ignoring her words, Ayumi continued to hiss at her, "I'll kill you, I'll kill you...". The others watched her sob, staring at the covers. They attempted to lift the covers, watching her still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"No no..." I sobbed, holding the covers over my head as they tried to pull it off. "M-make A-ayumi stop!" I cried, the blood from my back starting to stain the blankets black. "M-master..." I whimpered, trying to scoot closer to him as I curled up in a ball.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

The two turned around to face Ayumi and grabbed her. "Stop this now!" They hissed as the girl continued to swing her bat around wildly. "I won't stop until I tear you apart!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I sobbed loudly as I jumped from the bed, limping towards the door, trying to get away from Ayumi. The bones that once supported my wings were visible through the bloodied holes as I nearly fell down the stairs. Drops of blood left a trail behind me as I fled outside.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

Everyone quickly ran after her. Ayumi ran the fastest somehow, attempting to beat her to death again. Shadow and Satoshi arrived in one second after Ayumi walked in and attempted to grab her and stop her, as Jason walked in, still staggering around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I coughed up blood as Ayumi's bat hit me, causing me to fall to the ground. "S-stop it... L-leave me alone..." I sobbed to Ayumi as I started to choke on my blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"No no no no no no no no no!" She yelled as she continued to hit her with the bat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I curled up into a ball, causing the cut bones to show a bit more. I could feel the life start to drain from me. "I'm sorry! I'm sorry! I-I can't c-control myself when I g-get that way!" I wailed, covering my head with my hands. "T-teleport me away! P-please, Satoshi!" I wailed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

Satoshi teleported Angel away quickly, as Ayumi hissed. "Stupid *****..."  She walked in circles for a bit. "I'll kill you, I'll kill you, I'll kill you..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

Being teleported near a river, I dragged myself over to it. Scooting into the cold water, I let it wash away my blood, tears running down my cheeks. Ripping a strip of fabric from my coat, I tied it over the holes on my back. Pulling myself out of the water, I lit a fire with a lighter I found at the institute. Taking a thick stick, I pulled off my coat, along with the makeshift bandage covering my cuts. I shook as I lit the stick on fire, and pressed it into one of the holes, screaming loudly as I sealed it off. I did the same with the other hole, nearly passing out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

Ayumi turned to her brother, attempting to put a sad expression over her face. "B-brother... she hurt me..." She tried to sob, still smiling a bit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

Deciding to follow the river, I ended back at the outskirts to the city, the institute only a dark shadow in the distance. Once on the streets, I managed to curl up in the corner of an alley, shivering from my soaked clothing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"Brother will protect sister, right big brother?" She stared up at him with puppy eyes. "The mean witch who nearly killed us..." She said as he fell for it. She giggled and spun around happily. The other two yelled "Angeeeel! Where did I teleport you!?" For Satoshi and. "Angel! Where did that kitty teleport you!?" For Shadow.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I looked up towards the entrance of the alleyway as I heard Shadow. "M-master Shadow...?" I whimpered, staring up at him. I could hear Satoshi calling out in the distance.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

The two boys saw Angel, running after her quickly, leaving the brother to stare at the sister in the usual disgusting way he always did. "A-angel!" They yelled, not too loud incase the siblings would hear them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"I-is Ayumi g-going t-to kill me now?" I asked, violently shivering at I stared up at them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"Probably..." They say as they mentally punch themselves for their awful reassurance capabilities.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

A strangled whimpering sound comes from me as I curl up even more.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

They stared at her, pointing to her wounds. "You have a small chance of surviving...?" They said as they attempted to be reassuring.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I only nodded my head. "It's already starting to get infected..." I sobbed, trembling as I managed to stand up. "I hate this place..." I muttered to myself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"How should we fix it?" The two asked, obviously confused at how to heal the wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Taking me far away from Ayumi would help... But not the Synapse. I don't know if I can survive a trip to another world right now."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

They all teleported into a bin. "There." He said as he curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"A bin? Why a bin?" I questioned, staring at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"Because it's full of maggots."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

Shreiking, jumped onto Shadow, as I tried to escape the bin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

Shadow growled as Angel jumped on him, pushing him further in the bin. Satoshi sat there, laughing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

Eventually escaping the bin, I fell into a patch of thorns, my skin already starting to bleed. "Owowow!" I growled, trying to free myself from the thorns.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

Maggots crawled around in Shadow's mouth as he screamed. "AAAAGHGHHH!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Shadow!" I eventually freed myself, holding out a bloodied hand for him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

He grabbed her hands as the maggots began to crawl down his throat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I pulled him halfway out of the bin, slapping his back to try to get the maggots out. "Do you need CPR!?" I panicked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"No idea!" He choked out, as a wave of black saliva ran up his mouth. His eyes went black and red as he vomited black blood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I continued to pat his back as I saw a maggot fall from his mouth. Jumping up onto the edge of the container, I wrapped my arms around his stomach. "Puke them out! Puke them out!" I shouted.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

He vomited even more, the maggots nearly drowning. A maggot wearing a crown crawled out and hissed, watching his maggots get knocked unconscious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Die maggots! Die in the name of Azrael!" I shouted, attempting to do the hiemlic on him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

The king maggot retreated, and so did all the others. After one last vomit, he stood up. "Ughhh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"A-are you okay?" I ask, unconsciously licking my blood off my hand.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

He nodded, his eyes half-closed due to being very tired.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Satoshi, where are we?" I questioned, peering over the bin at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

They were in a bin... next to the institute. "At the institute."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

My odd colored eyes widened. "W-why so close to that little demon!" I growled, my voice now hushed and quiet.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"But why not? She's probably dealing with her brother right now..." He laughed as Shadow continued staring at the bin angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"True..." I murmured. "I have to go get something..." I added, stepping on the bin to get into one of the windows. Making my way to the lobby, I could see my wings in a black heap, a small pool of dried blood had formed where they were cut off. I started to run over to them, folding the wings up as gently as possible.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

The two nodded and waited patiently. They watched her pick up her wings, Shadow twitching a little as he looked at the blood on his hands from her wings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

Gently tucking them under my arms, I quickly wiped the tears from my eyes before turning back to the two, a solemn look on my face. Sneaking back to the window, I glanced behind me, getting the feeling of being watched.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

They continued to stare at her wings, not noticing her wiping her tears as they stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"What is it?" I questioned, climbing out the window. I shifted the wings to hold them tightly to my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"Staring at your wings." They said while continuing to stare. Fortunately there were no signs of the bat wielding Ayumi to kill them, so at least the teleportation had got them somewhere.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Why? Not used to seeing them off my back?" I asked, my tone sounding a bit annoyed, but I forced a small smile. "I was born with these, so I plan to die with them too."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"Ummm... ok then...?" They laughed a bit as they listened to her annoyed tone. "Do you think Ayumi has calmed down yet?" They asked simultaneously, both growing annoyed at constantly coincidentally saying the same words.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Maybe... But what if she comes after me again?" I asked, amusement showing in my green eye, fear filling the blue.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"Then we'll rip off her arm." They said as a maggot crawled into the bin. "Sooooo now what?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"I don't know. I'm kinda useless without my wings and magic..." I muttered, squashing the maggot with my foot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 27, 2015)

"A game? An adventure? Eating your wings? Occult rituals?" They both said, staring at the crushed maggot.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Um... No, no," I paused as they mentioned eating my wings, taking a step back. "Definitely no! What do you mean by occult rituals?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"Stuff like summoning demons... to kill us as we hide!" Shadow laughed as he prodded her wings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"But I don't want to die..." I murmured, turning a bit to protect my wings from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"So what now?" He asked her, staring at her wings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I-I don't know... Why do you keep staring at my wings, Shadow?" I muttered, walking a few paces away from him so my scarred back was to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"Because I like to." He said as he continued to stare at her wings, laughing at his bad reason for looking at her wings and deciding to give a better one. "Because they look odd when they're not on your back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Well you were the one who cut them off..." I grumbled as I started to walk away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

The two watched her walk away, opening their mouths to speak, but saying nothing. They turned to each other. "So now what?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

Once moving behind a corner, I sat down, wincing as my back pressed against the stone wall. Tears started to fall down my cheeks as I buried my face in my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

They heard the crying, and peeked around the corner, watching her with wide eyes. "Angel..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I-I'm anything but an angel..." I sobbed, my sniffles muffled through the feathers. "I'm a demon! Nothing but a little monster!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"Well you are the Angel of Death." They said while staring at her, failing miserably at helping to stopping her sobs.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Angels have wings. I don't anymore..." I cried, looking up at them with bloodshot eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

They couldn't help but sigh and roll their eyes. "Lack of wings equals ypu're no longer an angel? That's silly, especially since the reason is that Shadow tore them off." They muttered as they once again failed horribly at comforting her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"It does. I have no magic anymore and there's probably another Azrael now." I mumbled, gently stroking my black wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"...Eh?" They asked as they were very confused. "Another of you?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Yes. Azrael moves from host to host, kinda like a virus. She could even be in one of you guys right now! Though if she were to have taken control of any of you, my guess is Ayumi... Though the only way to really tell is by her silver eyes..." I answered, wiping my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

They both nodded, despite still being very confused. "Silver eyes I see..." They mutter and stare at black, as their hair had fallen over their eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Jason is probably at the highest risk of becoming her, since he already has wings..." I noted, staring off into space.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

They nodded again as they stared in the direction of the siblings, watching the boy flap his wings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

I backed up into the shadows as I saw Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

They watched her hide in the darkness, and hid with her, as if they saw them they would know she would be there too, as they teleported her there.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

My eyes widened as they moved next to me. Leaning on Shadow's shoulder, my eyes closed as I nuzzled into his arm.

[Did they teleport Angel to Ayumi?]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

(No, they teleported Angel away from Ayumi earlier.)

Shadow went a little red and stared at her, his hair no longer covering his emerald green eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

Gently placing my wings to the side, I wrapped my arms around his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

Going even redder, Shadow stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"What's wrong?" I asked, gently moving a strand of his hair behind his ear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"U-umm... w-what are you doing?" He stuttered as he continued to stare at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

Without answering, I wrapped my arms around his neck, pulling myself closer to him. "I love you... Did I ever tell you that?" I murmured, my cheeks red.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"Y-you didn't say until now..." He said as she said 'Did I ever tell you that?', as he went very very red. "Then why did you try to escape all the time...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I didn't know what love was back then..." I whispered, kissing his cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

He quickly went even redder. "H-huh? W-what does that mean...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I don't know, Shadow..." I mumbled, cupping his other cheek, gently turning his lips towards mine.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

He watched her turn his face, going even redder than even redder so his face looked like a tomato.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Ah, calm down..." I chuckled, gently kissing him as I wrapped my arms around his neck again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

When she told him to calm down it only served to make him panic even more. "B-but why calm?" He said as he briefly became vocally illiterate as he ran around screaming.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Careful! If you run around too much, you'll catch Azrael!" I lied, grinning as he ran around. Getting up, I ran towards him, an attempt to tackle him in a hug.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

He stopped running and fell on the floor as he was tackled into a hug, faceplanting into the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I promised not to run away from you again, so you have to do the same thing!" I giggled, snuggling him a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"Ok, I won't run away...?" He said as he quietly muttered he couldn't believe he was saying this to the person who had run away so many times, smiling as he muttered.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Good good!" I cheered, hugging him tighter. "Aha you're like a big, black teddy bear!" I laughed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"A t-teddy bear!?" He growled and went red. He stared at her, very confused still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Mmhmm!" I giggled, making a small braid in his short hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"Huh?" He said as he watched her braid his hair. "W-what are you doing!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I'm playing with you, silly!" I laughed, patting his chest as I started another braid.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

He attempted to undo the braids, but he could not move his arms. "Why why why why why..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Because I love love love love love you!" I laughed, gently pinching his cheeks. "And you're so so so so so adorable!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"What does that have to do with tying my hair into braids?" He hissed as he stared back at her, his eyes widening as she pinched his cheeks.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"It makes you even cuter!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

He went red. "So you forcefully pin me down and tie my hair into braids?" He growled as he sighed in defeat. "You might as well turn me into a girl..." He muttered sarcastically, still very red.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

I stopped pinching his cheeks, my smile vanishing. "I can't turn you into a girl. All my magic was in my wings and you cut that off..." I muttered sadly. "Besides, it wouldn't work very well for our relationship if you were a female." I managed a smile as I started to undo the braids.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

"I-I was being sarcastic!" He growled and went redder, a small smile appearing as his braids were untied.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Sarcasm is pointless..." I grumbled, laying down on top of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

He attempted to stare at her, but it only served to make his eyes roll back into his head. "Errr... what are you doing?" He said again as his hair covered his eyes. Not that they could be seen, as his face was planted into the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"You're warm..." I mumbled, tightly hugging him. "And so hugable!" I giggled, sliding off him.

[gtg, bye]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

(Bye!)

He went even redder as he closed his eyes after they rolled back into position, curling up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Aww what's wrong?" I asked as I started to put another braid in his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"You're braiding my hair again..." He hissed and watched her braid his hair. "You're so mean..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"What? Do you wanna braid my hair?" I laughed, sticking my tongue at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"No no noooooo! Just unbraid my hair and let me go!" He struggled as Ayumi stared in their direction.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Aww... But I love you..." I sobbed, hugging his head to my chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He went red as she hugged him. "That doesn't have anythung to do with braiding my hair..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"I don't know..." I murmured, kissing his forehead.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He went redder and stared at her, attempting to unbraid his hair.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Sitting back, I allowed him to unbraid his hair. As I stared at him, I was unaware of Ayumi nearby.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi began to walk up to them as Shadow smiled as he could finay unbraid his hair.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"S-shadow..." I whimpered, hiding behind him. I started to tremble as Ayumi drew near.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi laughed and walked around Shadow, staring at Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"G-get away from me!" I whimpered, trying to hide behind Shadow again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Before Shadow could do anything, Ayumi attempted to beat Angel with the bat, still laughing manically.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

My hand darted up as I attemped to grab the end of the bat, blood trickling through my fingers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi stared at her with dead eyes as she grabbed her baseball bat. She attempted to yank the end of the bat out of Angel's hand and attempted to home-run her face in once more as she laughed. Shadow's chains managed to grab her legs, making her trip and fall after she attempted to home-run her face in.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

I fell to the side as my face was hit with the bat. I started to cough up blood as my hand went to my cheek where my jaw had cracked, making it impossible for me to speak.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

After staring at Angel's wounds, Shadow had attempted to stab Ayumi with the chains, only to have her dodge them. "Die, die, die!" He yelled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Shakily standing up, I glared at Ayumi. Grabbing Shadow's knife, I lunged at the girl, trying to stab her eye out.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

The knife didn't hit her eye, but it buried itself deep into her cheek, causing her to scream.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

A faint crack came from my jaw as I shifted it into place. A grin formed, causing more blood to spill from my mouth. "I'm baaaackkk!" I giggled in a singsong voice, my eyes completely silver.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Jason ran over to his sister, yelling loudly as he attempted to stab Angel. "Are you Azreal again?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Oh yes yes! I never did leave!" I laughed, a crazed look in my eyes as I started to twist the knife in Ayumi's cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Jason attempted to take the knife out of Ayumi's cheek and stab Azrael. "Die, you ****ing stupid sister-hurter!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"You want the little knife, boy? Well I'll just take this biggie one here!" I giggled, jumping onto Jason's back as I ripped one of his katanas out of the holster.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

When she pulled the katana out of it's sheath, he attempted to stab her as he flew into the air, as his sister sobbed, blood dripping down her school clothes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"How does it feel now, girl? To bad you don't have any wings, or I'd cut them off and leave you to rot!" I cackled, attempting to kick her ribs as I blocked Jason's attacks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"Shut up..." She hissed as she heard a snapping sound in her ribs, causing her eyes to widen.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Do you not like to be broken? Hmm?" I laughed, swinging the blade at her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

A large cut was made in her chest, completely soaking her clothes in blood. She screamed and sobbed, as she swung the baseball bat around wildly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

I giggled wildly as I jumped back to my wings. "Though I no longer have magic in my body, I never mentioned my wings didn't have any left!" With a flick of my wrist, a few feathers flew up from my wings and into my hands, transforming into throwing knives. One by one, I chucked them at Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Her body was littered with knives and blood as blood began pouring out of her mouth. She began to feel the same pain she felt when her brother killed her. Jason stared at his sister for a second, before a strange liquid dripped out of his eyes. "DIEEEEEEE!" He yelled at Angel, attempting to stab her in the throat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Are you crying, Jasey boy?" I mocked, one of the wings crystallizing as I grabbed it, using it as a shield.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He attempted to tear the wing out of her hand as Ayumi choked out blood, sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Ohh, isn't this just fun?" I laughed, the wing becoming soft and feathery as he grabbed it. I quickly let it go as the feathers became sharp and ridged, wrapping them around his arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

His hand began to bleed heavily as his eyes widened. He let his arm hang limply by his side as he attempted to hit her with his katana in his other hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"What's wrong? Aren't you having any fun, Jason?" I questioned with a pout. "After all, I'm only playing with you!" I giggled, but stopped as he sliced my cheek. "Ow!" I hissed, tightening my hand into a fist, the sharp feathers on his arm tightening too.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ignoring her as she spoke, Jason attempted to stab her. Ayumi stared at herself. Bits of her had been cut off in her leg, chest and face and had been lodged into the bit that had been cut off, so flies and maggots were crawling around it, eating it. "G-get off..." She hissed at them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Moving to the side, I avoided him stabbing me in the chest, but the blade dug into my arm. "You just crossed the line..." I hissed, the rest of the feathers turning into knifes, about 50 in all, not one the same size as they rose up around me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He stared at the knives, hissing. He flew up a bit in the air, staring at them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"You saved me the effort of moving you out of the way!" I grinned, staring at Ayumi. One by one, the knives started to fly at her, none of them actually aimed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

His eyes widened as the knives were stabbed into his sister. She looked like a pincushion of knives as she sobbed. "Waaaaaahhh..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

A pleased smile shone on my face as I walked up to her, gently tilting her head to look at me. "Don't you have anything to say to poor little Angel? After all, she cut off her wings in hopes that I wouldn't return and steal your pitiful soul. She may be ignorant and stupid, but by doing that, she may of well sold her life to the devil. She has no freedom now. Absolutely nothing. She will never be able to fly again. If she wasn't around him," I nodded my head towards Shadow, "Then she would have already killed herself. She things about cutting herself because she doesn't think she's loved by him. Either way, looks like it's going to be awhile til you bleed to death, so I'll be leaving for now." I grinned as the silver faded from my eyes. Taking a step back, fear and confusion showed in my eyes before they rolled into the back of my head, and I fell down unconscious.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

They all ran towards Angel, except Ayumi who sat there, sobbing. Jason ran over to her, attempting to pull out the knives. He pulled out the rotting pieces of flesh out of her chest and hugged her, sobbing very loudly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

I blinked a few times as they crowded around me. Feeling a sharp pain in my arm, I stared at the cut. "What happened? Was I drugged or something?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"Azrael." They muttered. They watched Ayumi, with her brother attempting to pull out the knives stuck into her, his face in her chest as he sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Keep that up, she'll only bleed to death faster!" I snapped, pushing Jason aside asI started to pull out the knives, gentle to not make her bleed out anymore.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He stopped pulling out the knives as he was told, but didn't move off his sister as he was pushed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"You should move now, Jason." I murmured, my blue eye flashing silver for a moment. "You're only making her bleed faster..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He shook his head as he sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Move. I have to remove her shirt to treat the cuts."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He eventually got off his sister, curling up into a ball and sobbing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Jason, stop crying. You certainly aren't helping me." I grumbled, plucking a feather from his wing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He winced a bit as he grabbed the feather back. "Neither does that!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"I need a needle, you dolt!" I shouted, trying to grab it back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Hissing, he gave her the feather.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Grumbling, I pulled a thread loose from my dress after cutting the feather to form a needle. Pinching the wound , I quickly started to sew up her cuts.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

He stared at his sister, who slowly woke up, feeling massive pain as the needle, or a feather, stabbed through her, as she held back a scream.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Once I finished stitching her up, I stood up. "Attack me again, and I'll kill you." I growled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"You tried to eat me..." She hissed and curled up into a ball. Her brother gave her a hug and smiled, but she was still recovering from the wounds, so she couldn't push him off and gouge his eyes out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Yes, and you tasted delicious..." I murmured, licking my lips.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"You won't eat sister!" The brother hissed, hugging his sister tightly as she struggled to break free.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"I can't anymore..." I murmured, staring at what was left from my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi giggled as she watched her stare at the remains of her wings.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Ayumi, you can make fire, right? I want to... Burn them..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"Fine, but incase you haven't noticed, I'm being hugged by my idiot brother. I can't move." She hissed and pointed at her brother.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Jason, hug her later." I grumbled as I attemped to pull his ear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"Noooo..." He murmured and held onto his sister's chest so he wouldn't get pulled off of her by the ear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Growling, I started to tug on his wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi punched her brother as his fingernails dug into her, finally causing him to fall off.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

As soon as he was off his sister, I gathered the few feathers that remained from my wings, along with the bone.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi pulled out a lighter and stared at the parts of her wings, ready to burn them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Gently laying them in a pile, I sat down in front of the wings as I waited for her to light them. "I expect ashes." I mumbled, a small smile forming on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ayumi set fire to the wings, before putting the lighter away, as her brother got back to hugging her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

My smile quickly turned into a grin once the feathers burned, leaving only the bones of the wings. "Perfect perfect!" I giggled, my eyes now silver. Picking up the bones, I jabbed them into the two wounds on my back, causing the burnt skin to break. my black blood seemed to curl up the wings, then dripped down, eventually leaving small, bat like wings. "Haha! This is great! I may not be able to fly until they grow, but it feels so much better!" I giggled, running my fingers along the new wings. "Ahh... These even have teeny tiny little scales! I'll probably grow a little demon tail, too!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Sighing, Ayumi pulled out a baseball bat and the lighter. "I'll kill you!" He hissed as she saw her eyes turn silver, knowing that was the thing that nearly killed her. She pushed her brother off her as she watched Angel stab the bones into her back.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"If you kill me, you kill Angel. Besides, I'm not really in a mood to fight." I murmured, giggling as I flapped my wings, which were far to small to lift me off the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"I don't give a ****!" She yelled as she swung the bat at Azrael.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

Avoiding the bat, one of my eyes turned green, but the silver eye only paled a bit to show my blue. "A-ayumi... Please don't hurt me!" I sobbed, tears starting to form as my bottom lip quivered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

Ignoring her completely, Ayumi attempted to light Angel on fire, laughing as she stared at her tears.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

All the silver vanished from my eyes as I ran to hide behind Shadow. "S-she's insane! The m-mean witch is gonna hurt me!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

His chains rose out of the ground and stopped Ayumi from attacking. "I guess you go insane and become a mean witch when you have a brother like that and have gotten their soul nearly eaten a billion times." He laughed loudly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"I-I only tried to eat her soul once!" I protested as I hugged him from behind.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"Still traumatized her." He giggled as he continued to hold her back. "So what now?" He asked for the third time.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

A small gasp escaped me as I stared at a small black tail, the end coming out as an arrow. Grinning, my eyes flashed silver as I wrapped the tail around his leg.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

As the tail caused him to trip, the chains lurched backwards, releasing Ayumi who ran up to Angel screaming as she attempted to baseball bat her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

I screamed as the bat cracked the cement right next to me. "S-stop! I'm not Azrael!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 29, 2015)

"I don't care!" She hissed as she used the baseball bat like a club, attempting to light her on fire.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 30, 2015)

I screamed out in pain as the flame hit my arm. "Stop it!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 30, 2015)

Not reacting at all, she continued to attempt to smash her face with the club.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 30, 2015)

I quickly avoided the bat as I dropped down to the ground. Wrapping my new demonic tail around her legs, I pulled, hoping to make her fall.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

She hissed as she fell the the ground, banging her nose against the floor very hard, so it bled. She waved the lighter around and attempted to burn her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

I hissed as the lighter scorched my arm. "Just leave me alone! I don't want to hurt you, Ayumi!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

Still ignoring her, Ayumi attempted to burn her hand more, laughing sadistically. "Die already you soul eating freak!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

My eyes quickly turned silver as tears ran down my cheeks. "Ah... Ah..." I whimpered as the flame ate away at my flesh. As the heat hit my bone, my body vanished in a shower of black feathers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

Satoshi and Shadow screamed. "Angel!" They yelled in horror and ran over to where Angel had vanished. Their eyes turned blood-red with black slits. An aura of black and red appeared around Shadow and Satoshi as they whimpered in fear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Ugh... I hate having to switch from host to host..." I grumbled, sitting up as I examined myself. "Ohh I'm a noirette now!" I giggled, shakily standing up as I stumbled towards the others.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

(Who?)
"Angel..." He sobbed as his claws extended he turned around to face Ayumi. "I'LL KILL YOU!" He yelled as he attempted to stick them in her throat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Shadow, I'm not dead. Only the body I was just in was. I have an immortal soul, so I'm always going from host to host whenever my body shuts down! So no killing her!" I giggled, placing a hand on his shoulder.

[Angel/Azrael's new "host": http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Evncl15VduU/UY-xTYXSS_AAAAAAAAFXE/Kb5Eo2jev44/5640/kurumi2.png


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

(Who? What!? Picture doesn't load. Who's soul? Angel's or Azrael?)
 He began to sob as the host stood next to him as Ayumi dodged the claws, laughing sadistically still. Her brother stared at her, giggling happily to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

[It's currently Angel. Just go to google and search: Kurumi Tokisaki School Uniform]

"Stop crying, Shadow." I murmured, gently stroking his hair before turning to Ayumi. "Do you know how exhausting it is to find another body? Hmm? It's even harder trying to find someone who won't be missed by others! Now stop being insane!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

As she spoke he only sobbed more. He sobbed and sobbed until his eyes were dry. 

Ayumi stared at the person as she laughed. "Shut up shut up shut up!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

Sighing, I tightly hugged Shadow. "Why are you crying? I'm right here..." I whispered. "I'm sorry, but I won't be able to take on the form I had before because _somebody_  broke it." I murmured as I glared at Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

Ayumi stared back at her as the boy continued to slice at her with his claws as he finally hit her, causing her to fall face-first onto her brother. His claws extended further, to the kind of length the torture weapon - usually holding the nickname "cat claws" - would be. Shadow stared at her, muttering her name as he sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"What is it?" I questioned him as I gently placed my hand atop his. "I promose it's me. I'm not dead. Tell me why you're crying, you big, black teddy bear."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

"Because of fire..." He muttered as he curled up into a ball, staring at her hand.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Can you give me a legitimate answer? Why does fire make you cry?" I murmured, moving my hand as I started to braid his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

"You burnt to death..." He sobbed as she braided his hair, going red again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"No I didn't. My body did. I personally like this host much better, even though it is a bit shorter than my last." I smiled as I started another braid.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

"Why?" He asked as he watched her braid his hair.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Why what?" I asked, gently kissing his cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

He went even redder as his cheek was kissed. "W-why do you like your new host more...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Much more comfortable. And I actually have a natural hair color." I murmured, tilting his head to kiss him on his lips.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

He went even redder than even redder as he was kissed, as he stared at Angel. "So that's why..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Yep! And all my scars are gone!" I smiled as I tightly hugged him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

As they spoke, Ayumi stood behind Angel and raised her baseball bat high into the air. Shadow went red as he was hugged.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Ah... You're my big teddy bear..." I murmured, gently kissing his cheek, unaware of Ayumi's presence.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He went red as she spoke. "A-a teddy bear?" He murmured as he stared at her, not noticing Ayumi attempting to smash the bat on Angel's head again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

As the bat was about to hit me, I spun around. "Jteilx." I muttered, a sheild appearing on my arm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

Ayumi's eyes widened as the shield appeared. After a brief pause, she recovered from her shocked state and screamed as she hit the shield over and over with the bat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"It won't work. All my magic is restored in this body. I'm even able to eat your soul without physical contact. But I won't."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

Ignoring her completely, Ayumi continued to hit the shield until she bled. Eventually she collapsed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"I told you it wouldn't work." I snapped as I watched her collapse.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

She sobbed on the floor as she stared at the shield. "Go kill yourself." She hissed as she sobbed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Why should I kill myself? I can't even die!" I retorted, glaring at Ayumi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"Then kill yourself again and again! Because you're evil!" She hissed as she attempted to hit her with the baseball bat.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Fine then. I'm evel. But I prefer the term chaotically neutral." I grinned, raising the shield to block her blow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

She growled as she spoke, attempting to hit the bottom of the shield as an ineffective way of attempting to knock the shield away.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Ayumi, stop it. This is starting to annoy me. And I'm not evil. If I was evil, you would be dead by now.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"You just said you were evil!" She hissed as she sat down angrily. "Fine! I'll kill you later?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Fine with me." I nodded as the sheild vanished. "Ah... What now?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"Don't know." They all responded the same sentence in different words as they sat down.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Fiht htc mofek, I jtex htc finvj wlivth..." I uttered under my breath, my eyes silver as I chanted. Closing my eyes, the bat-like wings sprouted from my back again, but the tail didn't return.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"Eeehhh..." The three muttered as they stared at her. "What are you doing?" Shadow asked her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Dark magic..." I murmured as I stared at him with silver eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

They stared at her, wondering what she was doing with the magic.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

Blinking, my eyes turned back to red as I unfurled my little wings. "I'm bored again..." I muttered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"Then think of something to do." They said and curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Go hide and I'll find you. Kinda like that game in the hospital!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyone walked off to hide, Jason following his sister and the black-haired boys teleporting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

Grinning, I started looking around for them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

They all stared at Angel from their hiding spots, muttering quietly to each other.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Pelx inho jtaxofj!" I chanted, seeming to melt into the shadows as I teleported to Shadow. Only my waist up came out of his shadow as I hugged him from behind. "I got ya!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He nodded as he jumped a bit, clearly surprised and so he couldn't speak. "Ee-eeehh... w-what?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Did I scare you? Hmm? I learned that spell for you. I can go places through shadows!" I giggled, setting out of the shadow to kiss his cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He stared at his cheek as he went red, still not speaking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Do you wanna help me find Satoshi? I'm kinda done with Ayumi, and I don't want to be killed again, seeing how much that upset you. Or we coyld go somewhere else, just the two of us." I whispered into his ear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"I don't know..." He murmured quietly as he stared at the tree he was in.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"I need an answer." I urged.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"T-then we'll go somewhere." He said as she urged him to answer her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Where do you want to go? Back to the Synapse?" I murmured as I hugged him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He nodded happily as he opened a portal, staring at her as she hugged him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

I smiled back as I held his hand, pulling him into the portal.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

The portal closed as they walked in, the air around it looking like invisible fire, so they could open a portal and get back easier. Shadow stared at her. "Sowhatnow?" He asked her, saying it really quickly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Um... I was wondering if I could get my own room and not... Ah sleeping in the cage..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He nodded as he grabbed her and ran to a room. "How about this?" He asked her, staring at the bird cage.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Um... Will I have to sleep in the cage?" I asked, staring at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He shook his head. "If you want you can sleep in the bed." He muttered as he sat down and stared at the ceiling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

I sat down on the bed besides him, gently hugging his arm. "I'm guessing you're going to keep an eye on me, huh?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"I'm gonna watch you sleep." He giggled as she said she was guessing he was going to keep an eye on her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"When do you ever sleep? Aren't you ever exhausted?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"I don't sleep. I guess I am exhausted.... a bit maybe..." He muttered quietly as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Can't you just go a night without watching me?" I asked, staring at him with concern.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"But I need to watch you sleep..." He murmured as he stared at her concerned eyes. "If I don't watch you, I'll cry myself to sleep." He growled and curled up into a ball making sobbing noises.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Why would you do that? I thought you were a big, strong Shadow." I cooed, hugging him as he curled up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"But I really really really really like watching you sleep..." He sobbed as he watched her hug him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Well too bad. I demand you to sleep." I stood up firmly as I crossed my arms.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He shook his head and crossed his arms. "Oh no I won't!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Since you refuse to sleep, then so will I!" I scolded him as if he were a child.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"But why whyyyyy whyyyy?" He sobbed as he curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"I'll run away again if you don't sleep." I threatened as I glared at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

"Fine then Angel..." He murmured as he crawled into the bed and closed his eyes, trying to sleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

I smiled as I curled up next to him on the bed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2015)

He waited for her to fall asleep so he could watch her sleep without her knowing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

Closing my eyes, I soon fell asleep with my arms wrapped around him in a hug.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2015)

He went red as he woke up to see her hugging him just as she fell asleep. He watched her sleep and he smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

I quietly murmured in my sleep as I buired my face into his chest. "Mmm... Big black... Teddy bear..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2015)

He stared at her as he watched her sleep, as he starred hugging her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"Ahh... Shadow..." I mumbled, smiling in my sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2015)

He listened to her speak in her sleep as she smiled happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"Shadow... Lemme go..." I muttered, gently trying to push away from him. "No more collars... Okay...?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2015)

He nodded as he murmured yes, not letting her go. "No more collars."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

I continued to try to get away from him as my small wings flapped in my sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2015)

He didn't let her get away, continuing to watch her sleep. He stared at her wings for a bit, watching them flap.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

I finally stopped as I settled back in his arms. After a few silent minutes, my eyes fluttered open, blushing a bit as I stared up at him. "Um... I thought you were asleep..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2015)

"I tricked you so I could watch you sleep." He giggled as he stared at her red face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"Aww... You're so mean!" I giggled, a grin on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

"You're mean for saying I'm mean and for saying you'll run away if I did not sleep..." He sobbed as he continued to hug her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"But you need sleep. You even have dark spots under your eyes!" I murmured, struggling a bit as I attempted to push away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

"I won't sleep." He muttered as he watched her, murmuring to himself and giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Can't you watch me when I'm awake and sleep when I sleep?" I asked, managing to get my wings out from his embrace.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

He attempted to hug her wings again as she escaped. "Because watching you sleep is better..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"A-ah... Lemme go!" I hissed, my cheeks still red as my weak wings wings were folded again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

He didn't let her go as he giggled, staring at her red face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"What's so funny? Are you pretending I'm your teddy bear now?" I asked as I slowed my struggling. I attempted to lift my hands to cover my cheeks but failed as they were pinned down with his hug.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

"Mmhmm." He laughed as he hugged her like a child. "Teddy bear Angel..." He laughed as he watched her try to cover her face with her hands.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Oh, are you going to dress me up as a teddy bear then?" I giggled as I stopped trying to escape his embrace altogether. "Aww, you're squeezing me!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

"I would but I have nothing to dress you as a teddy bear with." He murmured as he hugged her tighter as she said he was squeezing her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

I grunted in pain as I was hugged tighter. "D-don't worry. I'll make myself a teddy bear then." I smiled, closing my eyes as I mumbled under my breath. "Ukja pasok, ukja pinok... Pare pe a lihhle hexxc zeak..." As I finished mumbling, my wings vanished, a stumpy tail forming. My ears morphed into that of a bear's, and my jacket changed into a light brown hoodie.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

Shadow laughed as he stared at her turn into a teddy bear as he laughed, hugging her tighter.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Agh! You're hugging me so tight!" I complained, starting to struggle again. "Teddy bear needs air! Teddy bear needs air!" I wailed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

He hugged her a little less tight as he smiled.

The others sat in their hiding spots, and they had all fallen asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Why are you smiling so much?" I asked him as I scooted closer to him as I managed to hug his waist.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

"Because teddy bear." He smiled as he closed his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

I frowned at his answer, but decided to ignore it in hopes that he would finally sleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 3, 2015)

He didn't go to sleep, continuing to watch her after a while.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Can you let me go now, Shadow?" I murmured as I rested my forehead on his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He let her go as he curled up into a ball, staring at her head.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Mmm... I'll be back..." I murmured quietly as I slid away from him and out the bedroom door. Silently padding down the halls, I snuck outside, my magic forming circles under my bare feet as I decended down to the ground. Walking up to the barrier, I traced a large circle on it with my fingers. "Yelejhial vahej majj pe htkouvt..." I murmured, the barrier shattering like glass as I stepped through the small hole I made.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow watched the ceiling as Angel walked out, closing his eyes once more.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

I continued to walk away never looking back with silver eyes. After walking for an hour or so, I stopped. "Souls... Souls... I need some souls..." I sang to myself as I walked into a shadow beast's cave.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow had finally fallen asleep, muttering under his breath.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

As I walked back to the castle, unaware that I was splattered in the blood of the shadow creature, I made my way back to the room. I smiled down at Shadow seeing he was finally asleep, gently stroking his hair. Pulling a blanket over him, I cuddled up next to him. Though my eyes were heavy with sleep, it took a long time before I fell asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow eventually woke up, staring at the blood. He stared at the blanket and smiled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Morning..." I mumbled, rubbing my eyes as I stared at him, still in the bear costume from the night before.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He stared at the bear costume with his half-closed emerald green eyes, which slowly opened as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"What is it?" I questioned, sitting up as I stared back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"You're a bear still." He giggled as he poked her ear, growling like a bear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Yeah, so?" I growled back as my ear was poked, making it twitch.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"Nothing?" He murmured as he curled up into a ball again. "What do you think the others are doing?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Massacring something perhaps? Sleeping? Why, do you miss them?" I asked, finally noticing my bloodied outfit. "Zloox jhainj ze vone..." I murmured, the stains vanishing, but the splatters remained on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"I'm just curious about it." He muttered as he stared at her, poking her ear still.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

I glared at him with red eyes as he continued to poke my ear. "Why do you keep poking me?" I asked as I started to poke his cheek, a grin forming on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He stared at his cheek as it was poked as he continued to do the same thing to her ear as he laughed quietly. "Because poking you is fun."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

My grin grew as I stopped poking him to cup his cheek. Leaning forwards, I gently pressed my lips to his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He stared back at her grin as he went redder. He went incredibly red and his eyes widened, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Teddy bear wants a kiss, Shadow..." I giggled as I kissed him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He went very red as he was kissed, hugging her still as he giggled.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"I love you, Shadow..." I whispered as I hugged him back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"So do I..." He smiled happily as he hugged her tighter.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

A small gasp escaped my lips at his words and his tightening hug. "Um... D-do you wanna bring the other's here? Ayumi has never been in the Synapse after all."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He nodded and opened a portal with no effort, dragging the others in with chains, and all three landed on each other, Ayumi landing on Jason and Satoshi faceplanted into the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

My cheeks flared red as I stared at them appear, still wrapped up in Shadow's arms. I murmured to myself as I attempted to get away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He hugged her as she tried to escape. "Teddy bear Angel..." He smiled as he stared at her red face. The awkwardly-positioned group laughed at the two as they stared at them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"S-stop laughing at me! I'll break you!" I threatened as I shook a fist at them. I squirmed around until I was facing them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

They laughed harder as they stared at her. "Oh no mighty teddy bear, don't break us!" They laughed as they rolled around.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"S-shut up!" I shouted, still trying to escape Shadow by clawing at the edge of the bed. "C'mon! Lemme at 'em!" I growled at Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He let her go as they laughed and he curled up into a ball, laughing a bit too.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Waaah!" I shouted as I fell from the bed. Landing on my head, I kept rolling, soon finding myself staring at the celing as stars danced in my vision.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

The three laughed as Shadow stared at her with concern. "The teddy bear is too strong!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"The teddy bear was dropped on her head..." I grumble, glaring at the others. "I'll eat you while you sleep!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"I don't sleep." He said quietly, as he and Shadow always watched her sleep. Ayumi hissed as she stared at Angel angrily, while Jason did nothing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Yes you do. Satoshi, you're a cat. You sleep at least sixteen hours a day!" I grumbled, rubbing my furry ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"Me and Shadow watch you sleep all night." He murmured as he pointed to the blood casually spurting out of his eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Great... Now I won't be able to go out for my midnight snacks..." I grumbled under my breath as I pulled the hoodie over my head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

Having no idea what she was talking about, he jumped and climbed onto a cupboard, in a cat like style.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

I crawled over to a corner, my eyes shaded by my hood. "Shadow... I'm hungry..." I murmured, silver eyes reflecting light, making them grow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

He gave her a bar of chocolate after he walked to some weird thingy, taking a few minutes to go there and back. He wasn't sure whether she wanted a soul or regular food, so he just stared at her with a stupid look on his face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Is this like a special type of soul? It looks strange..." I murmured as I peeled the wrapper off the chocolate, taking a small bite off the corner. My face puckered up as if I had just eaten a lemon. "S-so bitter..." I whimpered, staring at the chocolate. "H-how could something smell so good taste so horrible..." I whimpered, tears budding at the corners of my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

"Soul chocolate bars." He laughed as he quickly said after. "I guess you can't eat regular food. Now where have I seen this before?" He muttered as he took a bite out of some flesh.
"Aaaannnyyywaaay anyway anyway, we have no souls here other than us and those guys. The things that live here don't have souls, their 'souls' are just fragments of the dark."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"That explains why I've been feeling so grumpy. I had around 10 of those dark fragment last night..." I grumbled, starring at the ground.

[Ref. to Tokyo Ghoul. Lollipup got it stuck in my head XD. gtg bbl]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 4, 2015)

P. Byeee.)
"Oh, then you'll die a slow, painful and awful death." He said as he laughed. "You'll be fine, but we don't have any souls."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"I can't die. I can starve, but the only way to truly kill me is when there are no more hosts for me to take over. I can starve, but I'll be in pain and won't be able to use my magic. It's already weakened right now..." I mumbled as I closed my silver eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He sighed as he stared at her. "I was joking." He said as he curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Oh..." I mumbled as I stood up. Walking over to Shadow, I sat down next to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He stared at her as she sat down, curling up into a ball. "So what now?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Can we eat Ayumi?" I questioned as I hugged him. "She doesn't smell sweet anymore. More sour now, but oh well."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

Jason quickly hugged his sister. "No one can eat sister!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Why not? Once she's dead, you can play with her all you want without getting hit by her."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

"B-but if sister is dead, then I won't have any one to talk to, and sister will be dead and lonely and dead!" He growled as his hood made a shadow over half of his face, although he really wanted to 'play' with his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Well, I'm still going to eat her...Whether you like it or not..." I purred as I watched him with wide, silver eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He grabbed his katanas and pointed them at her. "If you dare touch sister, I'll kill you a hundred times over!" He growled as he rested the tip of his left-handed katana on his neck, the right-handed one still pointing at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"I just want to inform you that I can choose my host. I can and will take over her if you kill me, and when I do take a host, I devour their soul. After her, I'll take over you, then Satoshi." I grinned madly at Jason. "I'm immortal. I can be killed, but I can't die."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

"Then I'll stop you from eating sister!" He hissed as he attempted to cut out her tongue as he flew behind her upside down.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I screamed as my tongue was cut off, blood dripping out of my mouth. "D-dtealx! Dtealx!" I shouted a failed attempt to summon a sheild. Jumping off the bed, I scrambled under the bed as I tried to get away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

Jason laughed as he landed on his feet, staring at the blood drip out of her mouth. out of her mouth as her tongue slopped onto the floor, making a disgusting slopping noise. He picked up the tongue as he tore it into bits, eating it as blood spurted out of his mouth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I whimpered and sobbed loudly, my hands in my mouth as I tried to stop the blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

Shadow and Satoshi ran up to her, watching blood seep through her fingers as she attempted to stop it. Ayumi laughed as her brother stared at her, smiling happily at her. The black haired boys attempted to stop the blood with magic.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I sobbed as I dragged myself out from underneath the bed towards the two noirettes, slowly removing my hands from my mouth as they used their magic.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

As they attempted to heal her, Ayumi giggled as she walked around the room with her baseball bat. As they tried to stop the bleeding, they tried not to destroy the bloody mess of her tongue that hadn't been torn out.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

Once the blood finally stopped, my tongue was nothing but a scarred stump. Whimpering, I pulled myself up into Shadow's lap, curling into a ball.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

Shadow stared at her sliced-up tongue, Jason eating the bloody remains as blood spurted out of his mouth. Shadow attempted to stop her from whimpering, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

My whimpering died down to soft, muffled sobs as I buired my face into his shirt.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He hugged her as her whimpers turned into quiet sobs, chains coming out of his back as they attempted to stab Jason, who lazily moved out of the way of the chains as he laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I weakly wrapped my arms around his waist as my tears dampened his shirt. I murmured something that sounded like his name.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He stared at her tears as he listened to her say something. It sounded a bit like his name. His chains attempted to stab Jason again as they began to glow black.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I peeked around him as I watched him try to stab Jason. "A-acow... Ah hains ahe blahk..." I murmured, trying to say 'Shadow, the chains are black."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He stared at her. "So? They usually are." He muttered as the chains continued to stab him, getting quicker and stabbing around randomly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I slowly sat up on him, wrapping my arms around his neck. "H-he hore ohh mie honge..." I whimpered, closing my eyes as tears rolled down my cheeks. ['He tore off my tongue']


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He hugged her as she spoke as the chains continued to stab Jason. Blood spurted out of his mouth as the chain pierced his chest. His hood fell off his head as blood came out of his mouth in a waterfall. Shadow made a chain wrap round his neck, staring at him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Ah you woing ho hill him?" I questioned in a whisper, even though I knew my speach was near impossible to understand. ['are you going to kill him?]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

He watched her attempt to speak, as he turned to Jason. He looked down and smiled as the chain crushed... air. Jason stabbed Shadow in the shoulder as he hissed, pulling out his knife.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I whimpered in fear as the blade hit Shadow. "Exvex jteilx!" I shouted, my eyes silver as I managed to summon the large sheild I used against Ayumi. But this time, the edges of the thing were as sharp as Jason's katanas.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

With his working arm, he pushed Jason into the shield, stabbing him in the chest. He screamed as blood spurted out of him like a lemon juicer.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

I winced as I was splattered with his blood, but I attempted to push the sheild into Jason even more. As I could feel Jason's life start to leave him, I absorbed his soul as it trickled out of him, my pupils nothing but pinpricks of black amongst my silver eyes. I glanced at Ayumi, almost daring her to try and kill me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

The blade of the shield pushed a bit further as Ayumi pulled out her baseball bat. Ayumi screamed and attempted to smash the baseball bat into Angel's face as she hissed angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

The sheild shattered as I fell to the ground as I was hit with the bat. "Now I an geh in you, Ayumi!" I giggled, the silver, and light vanishing from my eyes as I left the host, trying to force myself into her. But the second I left the host, the shreiks of a young girl could be heard as she withered on the ground. The girl clawed at her eyes, almost as if she could see some dark, horrible creature leave her, and wanted the sight to be gone. But within moments, she stopped screaming as blood trickled from where the bat had hit her, killing her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

She had applied so much pressure to the bat her head exploded into brains, blood, bones and meat in an unrealistic way. Oops. Ayumi choked as she felt Angel attempting to make her her host as her eyes rolled back into her head. Her brother stared at her with wide eyes, whimpering in horror.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally pushing my soul into hers, I decided not to devour it, but instead pushed it to the back of my consciousness where her protests and struggles could be heard. I stumbled fowards a bit, my eyes silver in Ayumi. "Don't worry brother, she didn't get me! I killed Azrael!" I giggled in Ayumi's voice as I hugged him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

"Sister hugged me...?" He murmured slowly with wide eyes. He didn't notice her silver eyes, he just stared at her, clearly a very confused brother.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Yes, sister is hugging you, brother!" I smiled, pressing my chest into his. "I lied when I said I hated you! I actually love you!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

Jason smiled happily as he hugged his sister back. "Sister likes me too, sister likes me too!" He exclaimed excitedly, not realising he was being tricked by Angel. "Does this mean brother is allowed to?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Yes, brother is allowed to!" I giggled as I was hugged, closing my eyes. When I opened them a bit, they were the same color as Ayumi's eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

"Yaaaay!" He smiled as he hugged her tighter. He smiled happily as all thoughts of his sister hating him started to disappear from his mind quickly. "Sister sister sister sister sister!" He repeated over and over again as he attempted to touch her chest.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

My eyes widened as he started to touch my chest, but I did nothing to stop him. I smirked as I could hear Ayumi telling me to make him stop, knowing she could do nothing until I left her body. I glanced at the corspe of the girl then to Satoshi and Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

Shadow and Satoshi just stared at her, not able to do say or think anything. _H- what A--T... how...? _


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Brother, Shadow, Satoshi and I need to have a little talk. Do you think you could step out of the room later? If you do, I'll let you do  whatever you want to me, okay?" I smiled as I gently pushed him away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2015)

His happy smile turned into a grin at her last sentence. "Ok sister ok, I will go into another room!" He exclaimed loudly before retreating to a different room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

As soon as he left, I turned to the two remaining in the room. "What is it? I did say Ayumi was my next host, did I not?" I question, keeping my voice hushed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

"B-... he... wha... didn't kill you...?" They choked, incredibly confused as they stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"No she didn't. I can't die. My hosts can be killed, but I can't. And the reason that girl kept living after I left her was because I never ate her soul. Much like I did to Ayumi, which I'm now regretting. Stupid girl doesn't know when to stop yelling..." I muttered as I tapped my head. "Don't tell Jason though. When I leave Ayumi, she'll go insane from her brother."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

She didn't.. kill the host... til after you.. left..." He muttered quietly, after a while he began to speak normally again as his brain pieced together what this was. "Why will she go insane?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"She'll be able to see my soul, and who wouldn't go mad if you had a pervert hanging off your chest twenty-four, seven?" I asked, glancing towards the door to make sure Jason wasn't back.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

"She would go mad. She probably already has gone mad." Shadow giggled as he stared at Angel. 

Jason wandered about in the room, singing quietly to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"She certainly sounds angry." I grinned, walking up to Shadow to kiss his cheek. "Keep in mind that I love you, no matter how I act in this form. I just need to get Jason to a point where he won't let Ayumi go, no matter what she says or does." I then turn to leave the room to go fing Jason. "Brother, where did you go?" I call, once I'm in the hallway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Jason creeped up behind his sister and hugged her. "I am here sister!" He smiled happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

I let out a startled shriek as I was hugged. "B-brother! Do you want to do whatever you want to me now?" I giggled, pushing him back into the room he was in.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

He nodded excitedly as he was pushed back into the room. He was surprised his sister seemed to be so nice now, before she hated him with all her heart. He pushed that thought to the back of his mind as he shoved his face into his sister's chest, sobbing quietly and murmuring. "I'm so happy... I'm so happy..." Over and over again he said this, still sobbing quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"If you're so happy, then why are you sobbing, brother?" I questioned as I stared down at him, my eyes full of concern. I started to gently pet his wings as I tilted his head up to kiss his forehead.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

"Because sister finally doesn't hate me..."  He sobbed as he stared at his sister, his wings moving a bit as his sister pet them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"I never really hated you. I disliked you at some points because you were being annoying, but I really love you, brother." I smile at him as I continue to pet his wings, occasionally rubbing them at the base.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

He sobbed more as his wings were pet, smiling happily still. He hugged his sister. "When did you dislike me, sister?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"When you grew wings, but I didn't..." I murmur as I massage the base of his wings, remembering it was my favorite spot when I still had wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

"What do you mean?" He asked her as he murmured quietly in happiness as his wings were stroked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"I was jealous... You're so lucky to be able to fly!" I giggled, kissing him on the forehead again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

He stared at her as she kissed his forehead like a child, causing him to smile happily. "But flying is so hard..." He giggled as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"But it looks like so much fun... Maybe you could try to fly me around someday, brother." I purred as I stared at him through half-closed green eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

He smiled as his sister asked if she could fly with him someday. "Sure you can!" He smiled happily as he hugged his sister.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"Brother, I'm getting kind of tired. I'm going to sleep soon, alright?" I murmufed as I stood up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

He nodded as he curled up into a ball, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

I patted his arm as I stepped over him, moving down the hall til I found an empty bedroom. Settling into the bed, I quickly fell asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

He watched his sister walk to a room as he felt his consciousness punch him til he was asleep.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

I woke up, surprised to find that nobody had watched me sleep. Getting up, I walked down the corridor, peeking into the room I last saw Shadow and Satoshi in.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Satoshi and Shadow had fallen asleep on the floor, meowing like kittens.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"Aww... How cute..." I smiled as I watched them for a moment. Sneaking up to them, I attempted to wake up Shadow by kissing him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow stared at her as he woke up, murmuring sleepily as he woke. "What is it...?" He muttered quietly, smiling very sleepily. "Ah ha ha ha..." He muttered before falling asleep for a moment, before waking up again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"Do you wanna choose my next host?" I askedin a whisper, not wanting to wake Satoshi.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

"No idea nooo..." He muttered as he closed his eyes, but he was still awake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"Well I would like to find a new host soon, and once Jason wakes up, he probably won't let me go. Besides, if you can bring back a human, I'll dress up as a teddy bear!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow smiled happily as he ran off to find a human, quickly stopping once he realized there were no humans here. He muttered quietly in embarrassment as Satoshi stared.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

I sighed at Shadow, yet amusement shone in my eyes. "You have to go to Earth, and get a human from there. But I want you to know that I'm taking over a human's body, so I'll look just as they do. So you pretty much get to choose what you want me to look like."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadow nodded quickly and teleported away. His vision faded and returned when he found himself on a bench. He muttered something under his breath and started searching. After a long while of searching, he found a small girl. He laughed as he covered her mouth, teleporting back to the group. "Here you go~" He laughed as he stared at the girl.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

I smiled as I walked up to Shadow, gently kissing him on the cheek. "If Jason asks, tell him that you found me wondering around lost in the Synapse and my name is Teddy." I murmured, before turning towards the brown-eyed girl, placing a hand on her golden hair. "Goodbye, sweetheart..." I purred, taking over the girl's body and soul, leaving Ayumi sprawled out on the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Ayumi woke up, her eyes widening. "What the **** did you do!? Why'd you let that perverted b*stard do that!?" She hissed as she attempted to get up, grabbing her baseball bat. 

The girl whimpered as her eyes rolled into the back of her head as Azrael took over her. She felt her consciousness be ripped apart from her as Azrael took over her body and soul.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

"M-mister Shadow! T-the mean lady is gonna hurt me!" I sobbed as I hid myself behind him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2015)

Ayumi hissed as she pointed at Angel. "I know who you are! Why'd you possess me?" She hissed as she ran up to her, Shadow stopping her from hitting Angel by making chains fly out of the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

"I-I never possessed anyone! You're mistaken!" I sobbed, staring at her as if she was crazy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

"Lies lies lies lies lies liiiieeeessss!" She screamed as she attempted to drive the baseball bat down her throat. "I'm not mistaken! You're a mistake!" She hissed as she attempted to hit her again.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

The tears that had budded at the corners of my eyes flowed down my cheeks. "M-miss! P-please stop it! I'm not trying to trick you!" I hid my face behind Shadow to hide my silent grins and chuckles.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

"You are tricking me!" She laughed, dancing around by stamping her feet. "Lies lies liiiees!" She screamed as she attempted to hit her with the bat, pushing Shadow out of the way so she could see Angel.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

"Heheh..." I giggled as I stared up at her, my grin spreading from ear to ear. "As I recall, since I spared you, every time you look into Azrael's eyes, you will see your worst fears. Let's put that to the test." I giggled, my eyes turning silver, but tiny cracks, a darker silver, grew through my iris's. "The more cracks, the more fears. Thr more fears, the more snacks for me."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

Ayumi whimpered as she spoke, staring at the cracks in her eyes. She clenched her teeth, accidentally biting her lip so it bled. A mirror of ice formed over her eyes, her glazed over eyes twitching violently as her fears stared at her. They all surrounded her, her vision too hazy to see anything but three. Her older brother, two corpses hanging from the ceiling, but it was too blurry to see, and finally an odd statue staring down at her with a huge grin plastered onto the stone face of the statue.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

"Ah, so it works! Too bad that I can't see though..." I murmured, attempting to take the bat from her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

She collapsed onto her knees, sobbing loudly. The mirror of ice cracked as she screamed, her glazed over eyed rolling into the back of her head. She held the bat close to her chest, hugging it like a teddy bear as she sobbed into it. "G-get rid of it... g-get it away..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

I stepped away from her, my eyes turning back to the light brown they were before. "Ah... I'm sorry... I didn't think it would be that bad..." I murmured softly as I stared at her. "Are you okay now?" I asked, sitting on the ground before her as I leaned forwards. I gentlywrapped my arms around her, morphing into the bear outfit I was in before.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

She continued sobbing as she hugged the bat more, ignoring her completely as tears seeped through the cracks of the ice mirrors. She stared at her in the bear outfit, insanely confused as she continued to hug the bat.


----------



## smanta (Apr 7, 2015)

Name: cool john
Gender: male
Age: like 90 or something
Appearance: dog, like one of those lumpy old scaly dogs
Personality: gets really mad at whippersnappers
Pairings: yes
Sexuality: eggs
Weapon: a tough and sassy personality
Powers/Abilities: powerful ruff ruff


----------



## eggs (Apr 7, 2015)

smanta said:


> Name: cool john
> Gender: male
> Age: like 90 or something
> Appearance: dog, like one of those lumpy old scaly dogs
> ...



what kind of eggs?


----------



## smanta (Apr 7, 2015)

eggs said:


> what kind of eggs?



i crawl backwards, kind of like one of those cool scorpions you see on the discovery channel. "Grade A", I whisper, before disappearing into the night


----------



## eggs (Apr 7, 2015)

smanta said:


> i crawl backwards, kind of like one of those cool scorpions you see on the discovery channel. "Grade A", I whisper, before disappearing into the night



:biggerlemon:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

(Grade A eggs that crawl backwards? I'm scared now.)


----------



## smanta (Apr 7, 2015)

I undisappear from the night, like batman did in the beginning of batman returns. "What is the situation, old man?" I bark angrily. "I have poor eye sight for a dog my age", I ruff shamefully.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

I spun around as I heard the bark. "Ooh... A dog. Hmm... Old. That's good. A bigger soul!" I giggled, bouncing over to the dog. "Can I eat you, doggie?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2015)

Satoshi stared at the dog, his eyes quickly narrowing into slits. The cat hissed at the dog, baring his fangs. "Old soul of some weird thingy..." He muttered as he curled up into a ball.


----------



## smanta (Apr 8, 2015)

The old dog did some weird dog thing and ruffed it up with his snarky remark, "Wow you guys are really weird you should probably go to a doctor because I'm like 90% sure regular people don't even eat souls because I'm a dog and I don't know nothing but treat and woop wof". At this, Cool John's tough and sassy personality probably cut right through Satoshi's appendix. "Whoops", John said, "I'm pretty sure you don't even need that thing anyways."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2015)

"Oh **** my appendix!" He sobbed as he shot blood out of his eyes at the old weird dog like heat vision. 
Shadow stared at the dog. "90% sure isn't 100% sure, so get out." He muttered quietly at first, his voice getting louder as Ayumi continued to scream and cry in pain in the corner.


----------



## eggs (Apr 8, 2015)

Name: egg
Gender: agender 
Age: ageless
Appearance: exactly like an egg, but with a crack in the middle they use for a mouth
Personality: kind, humble, friendly, always ready to help, somewhat like an assistant, quite the mediator
Pairings: only with cool john (smanta)
Sexuality: asexual, aromantic (only interested in their life companion, cool john)
Weapon: none
Powers/Abilities: magic (limited amount of power each day: shapeshifting into objects/weapons, healing, buffing, etc)

- - - Post Merge - - -

a small, cracked egg peeked out of the dog's backpack, gasping. "oh, not again!" they wiggled around in an attempt to jump out of the space they were in with no luck. "i'm sorry, please forgive my friend here! he gets a little rude sometimes, especially when he's hungry like this," they explained. the egg made a sound that sounded like a human sigh and directed their next few words towards the dog. "hey, johnny -- can you get me over to them? please?"


----------



## smanta (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool John ruffed like a dog, or maybe a cat because they're more relatable. "Sorry", he muttered shamefully, "Egg, will you be able to perform healing magic? I'm sure we still have some left". He ruffly ruffed, making his way over to the spot egg had gestured to, taking care to keep his guard uppity. And to also not break egg, because egg's are pretty fragile. Have you ever tried to cook an egg, like man are they weak.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 8, 2015)

"Human souls...?" I mumbled, staring at the egg thingy. "Why are you an egg?" I questioned, glancing at Satoshi with concern.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 9, 2015)

"Shadow, just a question, but why did you get me a little girl as a host? I look like I'm ten..." I murmured, turning to face the noirette.


----------



## eggs (Apr 9, 2015)

"it's a long story," the egg admitted, a bit surprised at the question. they never thought they'd be asked that, so they didn't bother to think about it in detail before. "but no matter! we have bigger business to attend to!" with much effort, the egg squeezed out of its space and faced satoshi. a dim but oddly noticeable gold light flashed and went away as quickly as it appeared.

"you there! pick me up and eat my yolk!" they exclaimed, obviously concerned. "i know this may seem weird to you and you've never seen an egg talk before, but i promise, i won't harm you! i want to help, that's all."


----------



## smanta (Apr 9, 2015)

"egg is an egg and has versatile magic", Cool John added. "I am a dog and I have baller magic" he said, matter-of-factly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 9, 2015)

"Eh... So you're magic, huh...?" I murmured, tilting my head a bit. "Satoshi should be fine. I'd be more worried about that dog of yours. You never know when he'll be feasted upon." I snickered, staring at the dog.


----------



## smanta (Apr 9, 2015)

"Weird", said John. "Usually people want to eat the Egg, not the dog".
"Who exactly are you people?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 9, 2015)

"I'm Azrael, the archangel of death. That's Ayumi, Jason, Satoshi, and Shadow. And incase you're wondering why I look like a seven year old, it's because _someone_ had the chance to choose my host body, but he picked a weakling instead of a host that's useful." I growled, indicating that this someone was Shadow.


----------



## smanta (Apr 9, 2015)

The old dog made an attempt to count the number of people on his fingers, but remembered that he was unfortunate enough to not have those. "Where are we?", John asked, "Egg's teleportation spell put us way off the mark".


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 9, 2015)

"You're in the Synapse." I answered, rocking back and forth on my heels.


----------



## smanta (Apr 9, 2015)

Before he could ask about the Synapse, his stomach growled, reminding him that there were more important matters to attend to. "Do they have food in Synapse?" he asked hungrily, adding that "hundreds of appendixes could be at stake."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 9, 2015)

"Yes, and I'm looking at it..." I purred, licking my lips as I stared at John. "Your soul is dimming... I can also see how much time you have left to live..." I murmured, my brown eyes turning silver.


----------



## smanta (Apr 9, 2015)

John's stomach was seriously starting to bother him. "I'm 90 years old and really pushing my life expectancy" he said, gesturing to his ugly dog wrinkles. "If my soul isn't dimming then I must seriously be something spectacular" he remarked, "Could we wait a few years before we get into the shady business of eating my old dog soul? I am seriously getting hungry over here."


----------



## Yoshii (Apr 10, 2015)

Name: Yoshii
Gender: might be female
Age: 52
Appearance: an old black and white squirrel 
Personality: cranky and wise
Pairings: No
Sexuality: Asexual
Weapon: My tiny squirrel hands
Powers/Abilities: Can teleport self, teleport other (willing) people, and teleport objects within range. More people/bigger size makes it harder

- - - Post Merge - - -

Suddenly Yoshii falls from the sky because of a teleportation failure and falls onto Cool John's head. " There you are you dammned it mutt! I can't believe you left me behind to be eaten! You heartless bafoon! " Yoshii squeaked.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Another appendix destroying b*stard..." Satoshi muttered as he hugged his tail.

"I gave you a child as a host because then hopefully she will stop trying to kill you." Shadow said as he pointed to Ayumi, staring at the failure-teleportation Yoshii thing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

Muttering under my breath, I puffed up my cheeks. Crossing my arms over my chest, I turned away from the group. "Are you sure you didn't get this host because it makes it easier to attack me with hugs?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

[I would most appreciate it if you guys could give your characters the ability to shapeshift into humans? It's just that talking animals freak me out XD ]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"But why would I do that?" Shadow laughed as he tackled Azrael to the floor and started hugging her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"G-get off of me, you big oaf!" I shreiked as I was tackled, my arms pinned to my sides. "M-my midget body can't handle this!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Learn to handle it! Focus your powerrr!" He yelled as he raised a fist into the air, before continuing to hug her, laughing his head off like a maniac as he listened to her shriek.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I cursed under my breath as he continued to hug me. "Fine! You want me to focus on my power?! Well so be it!" I roared, a scaley set of wings and a tail forming on me. "No more teddy bear Angel!" I growled, feeling the bear outfit morph into a black, scaley dress to match the dragonic features. "Damn these miserable human forms! Can't even make a full transformation!" I gritted my teeth as I felt tiny horns sprout in place of the bear ears.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Dragon magic power!" He laughed as he continued to hug her, chains rising out of the ground and his back as his eyes turned into demonic slits. "Exactly like that." He grinned as he stared at her tail.


----------



## smanta (Apr 10, 2015)

[shapeshifting is now one of my cool dog abilities. staying a dog for now, though]
"It was an accident on their part." he said, gesturing to Egg, who had fallen asleep ages ago. "I'm surprised you found us, honestly.--I'm not exactly sure where we are". He shifted his gaze to Azrael and Shadow, who were up to god knows what. "That one wants to eat me, and the other one has no appendix."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I started swinging my tail around wildly, my wings held down in his embrace. "I demand you let me go!" I shouted, glaring at him with silver eyes.


----------



## Yoshii (Apr 10, 2015)

" Don't worry about how I found you two just know that I did " she mumbled angrily as she looked over to Azrael and Shadow. " Yeah I'd like a deeper explanation, but I guessed that'll do. Though why does she want to eat some old mangy mutt like you exactly?  "


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"I can't eat human food! Or anything edible without it tasting horrid! I feast upon souls. The older the soul, the richer tasting it is." I answered the animals.


----------



## smanta (Apr 10, 2015)

"Who knows", said John. "Archangels aren't really my crowd".
"Hey, while we're on the topic of eating, can we find some food?", said John's hunger. "I could really go for some kibble right now."
[accidentally posted right after you, just pretend i posted this before yours]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

Satoshi stared at the dog thing. "I have no appendix." He corrected him as he stared at his tail.

Shadow didn't let her go, laughing still as he attempted to grab her tail with the chains that crawled out of the ground.


----------



## Yoshii (Apr 10, 2015)

" Is that so? Then does my soul look tasty? " The small squirrel asked as she fluffed up her tail to look a bit more appealing. " I'd like to hear your answer so I'd know if I should be cautious or not. "


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I gasped as I felt the cold chains wrap around my tail. "Ah... I would answer you, but the idiot on top of me won't let me go! But no. You're soul is far to tiny. Wouldn't even last me an hour." I hissed, trying to bite Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

Blood spurted out of his arm as Azrael bit him, but it looked like he didn't notice. He simply stared at her as he laughed, a black gas of some sort bleeding out of the chains.


----------



## smanta (Apr 10, 2015)

John frowned, and the wrinkles on the side of his snout seemed to droop lower. "You won't have anyone to eat if someone doesn't feed me soon." he said dejectedly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I coughed from the gas, my struggling slowing down as my mind became clouded up. "T-that gas... W-what is it?"


----------



## Yoshii (Apr 10, 2015)

Yoshii sighed " Tiny meals can be good too you know " she grumbled before pulling on Cool John's wrinkles " You should stop frowning some much when no one tossed you a bone idiot. No one wants to feed a ugly dog "


----------



## smanta (Apr 10, 2015)

"If we don't get food soon", said John, well past his stomach's limit, "Then I'm going to eat you".


----------



## Yoshii (Apr 10, 2015)

" H-hey there's no need for that! " laughing nervously Yoshii patted John's head rather intensely. " I'm sure we'll find food of we explore a bit you beautiful dog you. "


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"It's dark fog it eats your essence like dark fog from dark soullsss!" He laughed loudly, singing it like a nursery rhyme.


----------



## smanta (Apr 10, 2015)

"God" said John, "let's go find something to eat in this Synapse". "These fools will be here when we get back", he said, pointing at said fools.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"S-shadow..." I weezed, my skin already paling. "S-stop it... You're h-hurting me..." I whimpered, closing my eyes as my veins started to turn black beneath my skin. Within a few moments, my skin appeared as if it was laced with black spider webs.


----------



## Yoshii (Apr 10, 2015)

" I've known you for 42 years yet still when everything goes south you always try to eat me... " She sighed. " Let's get going then, but don't forget your egg partner thing "


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"But why should I stop?" He giggled as he continued to hug her, the mist attempting to enter through her eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I moaned in pain as the mist entered into my eyes, my skin practically white. "H-hurts..." I whimpered, my eyes rolling into the back of my head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

Shadow laughed as the mist made her eyes roll into the back of her head as the chains poised over her like snakes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"Ack... Y-you're k-killing me..." I choked, blindly trying to push away from him. But as I placed my hands on his chest, I started to violently tremble. Sobbing as tears streamed out of my eyes, I curled up in his arms, murmuring his name. With every shallow breath I took, I only shook even more as I started to breath out the mist.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Hahahaha ha ha ha!" He giggled as he hugged her, staring at the mist. He listened to the girl as black mist came out of the boys eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I went limp in his arms, the mist draining my magic. "I-it's eating m-my soul... I-if this kills me, I w-won't be coming back... Host or n-no host..." I hoarsely whispered, clutching his shirt with my tiny hands.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

Shadow laughed as he listened to her speak, saliva dripping from his mouth as he fainted, the black mist turning his skin ash-colour.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

Opening my eyes slowly, I watched as he fainted. Whimpering, I managed to pull myself out of his arms, crawling as far as I could get from the mist, which wasn't very far due to my tail being chained to the ground. "Azbokz..." I whispered, placing a hand on his skin as I started to absorb the mist in his body. _'T-this will kill me for sure...'_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

The mist dripped out of his mouth, now a liquid. His eyes fluttered open as he stared at her. "W-what are you doing!?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"Azbokz... Azbokz..." I continued chanting, my skin getting so white, it was nearly transparent. Beads of sweat formed on my skin as darkness formed on my lower eyelids. Still trembling, I could hear the chains tied to my tail rattle.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Stop it stop it stop it stop it!" He hissed as colour returned to his skin. The chains released her tail as he attempted to stop her chants by shoving the chains into her mouth. "Stop it now!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I gagged as the chains were shoved down my throat. Choking, I failed to do anything, but my chanting did stop.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

Shadow hissed as he listened to her continuing to chant. In a desperate attempt to make her stop chanting, he attempted to rip her tongue out with the chains.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I sobbed loudly as I felt the chains wrap around my tongue. My skin was still white, but the black veins had started to fade.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

As the chains slithered around her tongue, he stared at her. "Stop chanting. Now."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

Tears budded my eyelashes as I managed a small nod, unable to speak. I tried to pull the chains out of my mouth, but only resulted in whimpering.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

The chains slowly released her tongue, but were still poised to tear out her tongue if she tried to chant again. He stared at her, not speaking at all, his eyes still demonic slits.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I opened my mouth to speak, but decided against it, knowing he would probably take whatever I said as chanting. I quickly lowered my eyes towards the ground as I curled up in the fetal position.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

He stared at her as all the chains slowly creeped back into the floor, staring at the black, undetailed ground as he curled up into a ball, making sure she wasn't chanting.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

[Thought they were in the Synapse?]
Turning my winged back to him, I quietly muttered to myself under my breath. "Rihhc yah... Rihhc yah..." I whispered, my dragon features turning into that of a cat's.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

(I forgot.  I'll edit it.) 
He and Satoshi stared at her cat features and meowed like kittens, both very confused.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"What? Am I not allowed to morph into a more comfortable appearance?" I asked, my white tail nearly the same color of my skin.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"B-but I'm the cat..." Satoshi sobbed tears of blood, staring at Angel with kitty eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"What do you want me to be then?" I asked, my eyes narrowed in annoyance. "Any animal you want. Just no bears or birds."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"You can be a fish." He said as he licked his lips, extending his claws.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"Can't do fish. I have to be in water to do any marine animals." I replied, not noticing him licking his lips.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Awwww... then what about a bee?" He asked as he sighed, his claws sinking back into his flesh.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"A bee... Fine..." I mumbled. "Queen zee... zee zubb..." I chanted, bee wings and antennas sprouting from me. A fuzzy, black and yellow dress then formed around me. "This good enough? I feel too ill to do a stinger."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"Yay yay yaaaaayyyy..." He muttered as he curled up into a ball as if he was about to go to sleep, staring at her with emerald green eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"Anything else you want me to do, your majesties?" I smirked as I stared at the two with brown eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

"No, servant. You may return to the dungeon." They laughed as they closed their eyes. The siblings sat on the floor together, the sister slowly attempting to move away.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

"Fine..." I muttered as I stood up. "Xanyinv xravon... Xanyinv xravon..." I chanted, morphing back into the dragon like form again as I stepped out into the hallway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

The two fell asleep as they watched Azrael walk into the hallway, their hair covering their emerald eyes.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

Glancing back at them, a small smile formed on my lips as I walked down a hall, eventually reaching a storage closet. Having to climb up the shelves due to my miserable height, I eventually found a few blankets. Grabbing them, I walked back towards Shadow and Satoshi, gently placing a blanket on each noirette.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

A smile creeped onto their faces as the blanket was placed onto them, hugging the blankets close to them, like some sort of teddy bear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

"Ahh... You're both so cute when you sleep..." I murmured as I curled up between them. Wrapping a wing over Shadow, I placed my tail over Satoshi, and soon fell asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 11, 2015)

The two eventually woke up, staring at Azrael as they yawned, hugging the blankets close to them. Shadow stared at her wing, smiling happily while Satoshi stared at her tail and started giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

"Quiet... I wanna sleep..." I muttered as I folded up my wing, wrapping my tail around me so I wasn't touching either of them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 11, 2015)

They both nodded, even though she couldn't see. They smiled as they felt sleep knocking them unconscious.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

Muttering in my sleep about something involving souls, I climbed on top of Shadow. "Wanv wang... Heenc hinc wanvj vok pe..." I chanted, my canines growing into small fangs. Clutching his arm, I bit into Shadow's flesh, still asleep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 11, 2015)

Shadow hissed in his sleep, chains flying out of the ground as an automatic reflex.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

I growled as the chains wrapped around my wings and tail. I continued to bite down on his arm until the chains had pinned my wings and arms to my body, suspending me in the air.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 11, 2015)

The chains began to heat up, like a torture weapon. His arm began to spit blood, and he curled up into a ball, hissing to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

My eyes shot open as I woke. As I stared at the chains, steam could be seen rising up from the bonds, which had started to glow red with heat. I started struggling in attempts to free myself, but failed as the chains started to tighten. "Shadow! Release me this instant!" I shouted, wincing as the chain's heat rose, burning my skin and scales. "Shadow! Wake up!" I shrieked, my tears falling down on him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 11, 2015)

Shadow murmured in his sleep, the chains getting hotter and hotter. Eventually they began burning black fire, giggling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

Screaming his name as blood dripped from my wounds, I went limp in the chains as I was getting burned alive. "Shadow... M-master Shadow..." I sobbed as I stared at him with teary eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 11, 2015)

The chains cooled down slightly as she said his name as he smiled a bit, but the chains were still making her hang in the air.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 11, 2015)

I sighed in relief as the chains cooled, but my skin was still charred. "S-shadow... Please wake up..." I murmured as I watched him curled up below me, tears still falling down my cheeks.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 12, 2015)

He woke up, softly murmuring. The chains sunk back into the ground, dropping Angel out of their grasp. "Hmmm...?" He muttered as he stared at her, his vision beginning to let him see. "What is wrong?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

Landing on top of him, I tilted my head to stare at him with tear-filled eyes. "I-I bit you in my sleep... Then-then you attacked me with your chains, and they s-started to choke and b-burn me..." I whimpered, holding up an arm. My flesh was crisscrossed with burns from the chains, barely visible beneath my black blood.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 12, 2015)

"Why did you bite me?" He asked as he inspected her burns, attempting to hug her. He didn't show any visible concern, although he was very concerned. "What do I do?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

"I-I don't know... I do strange things in my sleep sometimes..." I mumbled, my eyes wide as I was hugged. "Shadow... T-that hurts..." I whimpered, to weak to try and escape his embrace. "I don't think I'll be able to move on my own for awhile with all these burns. And your mist drained almost all of my magic..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 12, 2015)

"Weird things in your sleep? I already know..." He muttered quietly, still having no clue what to say. He let go of her as she said it was hurting her and stared at her. "That is bad. What do I do?" He repeated.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

"Dress up as a girl doctor and nurse me back to health." I grinned, staring back at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 12, 2015)

His eyes widened as he stared at her. "Whaaaaaaaat!? How!? I don't have any of those costumes!" He sobbed as he went red, staring at her pleading, 'Noooo noooo noooo...'


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

"Just go to the human world. You can get everything you need there. But if you don't do it, I'll never get better..." I sobbed, a pout on my face.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 12, 2015)

"Ok I'll go do it thanks bye!" He said as she said she'd never get better if he didn't. He teleported into a hospital and got a nurse outfit from a cupboard that smelled of cleaning liquid. He teleported back, thanking himself it was so easy. He ran to the other room to put on the nurse outfit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

"Ah... He's so cute when he does stuff for me..." I giggled, waiting for him to come back into the room. "If ya can, try and get a wig!" I shouted after him from my sprawled out position on the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 12, 2015)

When he had put on the outfit, he walked in the room, going very red. "H.... hello patient..." He muttered as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

"You look so cute dressed like that!" I giggled, managing to sit myself up, but as I moved, I moaned in pain as the burns started to bleed again. "I-I was joking, you goofball! You'd be better off dressing up as a tomato! Your face is the perfect shade of red!" I mocked, a grin on my face as I stared up at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

He growled at her. "Do you want me to nurse you or not?" He hissed as he got something that looked like a cloth out of the first-aid kit inside the nurse outfit and ran it under cold water. He shoved it on the most severe of burns and held it there, muttering to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

I whimpered as the cloth was pressed to my burns. "Could you be a bit more gentle, nurse Shadow?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

He nodded and sighed quietly. He applied less pressure to the cloth and attempted to give a warm smile, failing miserably and started staring at the burns. He hummed under his breath as he attempted to do nurse things.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

"You look so adorable right now..." I murmured as I closed my eyes, placing a hand atop his. "I think I'm starting to get better already..." I smiled.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

Shadow smiled and stared at her. "It's good you're getting better." He said quietly, stating the obvious. He began to put the cloth on other burns while giggling happily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

"Why did you use that mist on me when I was trying to escape from your hug? Were you trying to hurt me? Did I do something wrong?" I questioned, closing my eyes as he tended to the rest of the wounds.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

"Because you must let me hug you..." He murmured as he curled up into a ball, hugging his chains. He continued treating her wounds, or at least attempting to fix it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

"Might as well pull me around on a leash all the time if you want to hug me so often..." I muttered.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

"What a great idea!" He smiled as he attempted to create a leash out of a chain.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

"Ahh... I was being sarcastic..." I whined as he put the leash on the metal collar. "You do pretty much everything I suggest, huh?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

He nodded happily as he hugged her. "Either suggest nothing, or end up like this."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

Muttering about how I couldn't keep my mouth closed, I allowed him to hug my, a pissed off look crossing my face. "You know you're still in a dress, right?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 13, 2015)

His eyes widened as he went very, very red. He quickly got up and ran to the other room, finding trouble running in the dress. He put on his regular clothes and stared at her, still very red, like a shadow tomato.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 13, 2015)

I stared back at him, a smirk on my face. "Ohh... Look at what you dropped... My leash... I certainly don't want to loose myself, now would I?" I chuckled. "Such an irresponsible pet owner..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2015)

He screamed and grabbed the leash and started hugging her. "I'm sorry for dropping the leash but I was getting changed!" He sobbed as he curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

"Can we make a limit on how many times you're allowed to hug me and a limit on how long the hugs need to be?" I muttered as I tried to escape his embrace.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2015)

"No no no no no no no." He laughed as he let go. "Ummm... are your burns ok? What do we do now.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

As I was released, I quickly stood up. "I don't know... Could we go to Earth?" I questioned, starting to walk away from him, but the leash kept me from taking no more than a step. "The burns are fine for now, but they still really hurt..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2015)

He nodded and opened the same portal they went through and began to walk through it. "Should I take off the leash?" He laughed as he watchd her unable to move more than a step.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

"Mmm... If you want to. I don't really care." I smiled as I stared up at him, wrapping an arm around his.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2015)

He smiled back and walked through the portal, with the others staring at them. "Who won at hide and seek?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

"Hide and seek?" I murmured, tilting my head in confusion, not remembering the game.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2015)

"You forgot about us!?" They hissed as they stared at her. "You found Shadow, then nothing happened for nine hours!" They hissed and continued to yell. "You horrible meanies!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

"B-but... Weren't you in the Synapse? You told me to turn into a fish, Satoshi..." I whimpered, moving to hide behind Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2015)

"But then we came back! And hid again! Niiiiineeee hooouuuursss of timee!" They yelled as they curled up into balls and sobbed. Shadow stared at her, giggling quietly to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

"You guys are so strange..." I muttered. "Shadow, what's so funny? If you don't tell me, I'll tell them about what you dressed up in..." I chuckled as I stared back at the noirette.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 15, 2015)

"I like laughing." He said as he went red. "D-don't say it!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

"Oh I will say it, you goofball!" I grinned, poking his cheek.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 15, 2015)

"Noooo! Please no no nooooo!" He sobbed attempting to cover her mouth with chains. "Don't say it!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

Laughing, I held back the chains. "Shadow wore a dress! I tricked him into wearing a dress!" I blurted out, giggling.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow screamed and hid behind chains.

The others just stared in horror for a bit, before they burst out laughing. "W-what did you do!? How'd you trick him?" They laughed and collapsed, dying a bit.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

"I got burned by his chains, so I told him that the only way for me to fet better was to dress up as a nurse and heal me!" I giggled, watching him hiding.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow continued to sob, staring at her as the others laughed, muttering quietly.

"Nurse Shadooowww!"
"He hurt you then nursed you...?"
"Brother did that to me before..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

Grinning, I morphed into my bear-like form. "Bear huuuggg!" I screamed as I tackled him, tightly hugging him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 15, 2015)

He screamed as the bear Angel hugged him, silently muttering how this was what being pinned down by a bear felt like, and the chains sunk back beneath the earth.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 16, 2015)

Giggling, I morphed so I only had the bear's ears and tail. "Haha! You're so fun!" I laughed as I continued to hug him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 16, 2015)

He continued to struggle, staring at her. "I-I'm warning you! Get off me!" He sobbed and laughed, staring at her.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 17, 2015)

(Bump.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 18, 2015)

"Neverrr!!!" I shouted as I started to tickle him, a grin forming on my face.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 18, 2015)

[Bump...]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2015)

"Noooo not noooo, no stop it!" He sobbed as he laughed, attempting to tickle her as well.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 18, 2015)

I shrieked as I was tickled, falling onto my back next to him on the cement. "Xkavon xkavon xakr aj nivth, vkanh pe finvj ow wlivth!" I chanted, morphing into the dragon-human mix I was in before. Rolling away from him, I flew up into the air, a grin growing across my lips. "I don't go down that easily!" I growled. Tucking my wings tight to my back, I fell down towards him, aiming to land on top of the noirette.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2015)

He laughed as Angel landed on top of him as blood spurted out of his mouth. He attempted to tickle her more as he smiled. "But I don't go down easily either!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I shrieked out laughing as I was tickled, flapping my wings to stay airborne.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

"I shall tickle you to death!" He sung as he tickled her more, attempting to pull her out of the sky and hug her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I giggled as I was pulled towards him. "Noo! I'm ticklish all over!" I laughed as I was tickled, trying to do the same to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He laughed as he was tickled. "I shall defeat you!" He laughed as he  tried to stop her tickles by grabbing her arms.

The others laughed as they watched the two tickle each other. Jason attempted to tickle his sister, which spread into everyone tickling each other.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"Never!" I screamed as my arms were grabbed. Using my tail to tickle him, I attempted to free my arms.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He attempted to grab her tail, but ended up letting go of her arms. "Surrender surrender surrender!" He chanted as he laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"Never never never!" I laughed, allowing him to grab my tail as I continued to tickle him with my free arms.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He attempted to bite her tail softly so he could grab her arms again. "This is your last chance to give up!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"I'm never giving up! I have more limbs than you!" I smirked as I sttempted to tickle him with my wings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

As the many painful hard scales tickled him, he laughed even more. "I give up!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

[Dragon wings, you goof!  

"Yay! Victory is mine!" I cheered as I hugged him tightly. "You can't beat me in tickle fights!" I laughed, but stopped as I saw a familiar, long, black, scaley body. "Satoshi Jr.?" I mumbled as I climbed off of Shadow, slowly making my way over to the snake.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

(H... h... how...? No... I failed... WHHHYYYY- *edits post*)
Shadow laughed as he was hugged. "I shall win eventually..."
"My evil nemesis!" Satoshi yelled as he ran after the snake.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"Nooo!" I shouted, scooping up the snake in my arms. "If you lay even a claw on him, I will obliterate you, then banish your ashes to the Synapse where they will be feasted upon by the shadow creatures there!" I growled. "Yloyr ow veaht... Hipe ow veaht... Yannon ow veaht..." I chanted, my wings and tail vanishing to be replaced by a large cannon attatched to my arm. "I have nearly all my magic restored, so your chances of beating me are very little." I grinned, the snake coiling itself around my neck.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

Satoshi ignored her and prodded the snake with his claws, causing it to stare at him as it attempted to bite him for being rude. He stared at the cannon.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I aimed the cannon at his stomach, my veins starting to glow yellow as the cannon started to power up. "I warned you. Don't hurt him."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He teleported on top of the cannon and sighed, before jumping onto Angels head. "I won't hurt him... so what now?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I shrieked as he jumped onto my head, the cannon going off. A beam of light shot from the cannon, leaving a huge hole in the building. "Get off of me!" I shouted at Satoshi, the snake sliding down to wrap around my leg.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He jumped off her as she said and smiled. "There you go. Did you shoot my nemesis who apparently is similar to me?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"No. I would never hurt my pet!" I snapped, the cannon morphing back into my arm, a thin, silver band remaining where the cannon had grown out of, right below my elbow. Bending down, I unwraped Satoshi Jr. from my leg, gently stroking its head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He stared at the snake and sighed. "So you don't want me to kill him?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"No! Of course not! He's more than a snake! He has a human soul!" I murmured, the snake almost bobbing his head in agreement.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

"So make me like him or something. I don't care about that stupid snake." He said quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"Fine then. I will." I stated, laying the reptile on the ground before me. "Jlihtek jnare, jlihtek jnare, hipe ho zare inho a yare!" I chanted, running my hands over the snake. As I finished my spekk, the sound of bones cracking and rearranging, the black scales shrinking and stretching as it turned into pale, human skin. After a few minutes, a blonde boy lay in place of Satoshi Jr., a dazed look on his face. "Haha! Now I won't be the only one who can understand him! Hiii pet! Are you alive still? Hmm? Hmmm?" I questioned the boy, patting his back, but stopped as he collapsed onto the ground, his eyes blinking nonstop.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

"You are my nemesis!" He hissed at the boy, poking him in the face. "Wait a minute, I didn't mean actually make him like me! But I'm a cat, so you have failed horribly." He laughed as he continued to poke the snake that turned into a boy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

"Awww... Well doing a spell like that really drains me, so I guess you'll have to cope with him." I murmured as I watched Satoshi poke the boy.

"Ah..." He managed to mumble, his blinking slowing down a bit as he was poked, but his green eyes widened at Satoshi's words.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

"You know why you are my nemesis, you evil snake?" He hissed as he started slapping him with his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

He slowly shook his head "no", closing his eyes as he was wacked by Satoshi's tail.

"Satoshi, be gentle with him! He kinda just got all of his bones and organs rearranged. He's probably still in shock, and you certainly are not helping." I snapped as I pulled the boy's head into my lap as I gently stroked his blonde hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

He didn't stop, assaulting him with his tail, lowering his defence as he continued slapping him with his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

My hand shot forwards, tightly gripping Satoshi's tail. "Would you stop if you got to rename him?" I growled as I pulled his tail away from the blonde, who seemed to relax just a bit. "I will corrupt your soul, and put you through the experience of your fears if you don't leave Satoshi Jr. alone!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

"I will not stop hitting him!" He hissed as he got his tail out of her hand and hitting the boy with his tail.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"Stop it! Stop stop stop!" I shouted, leaning over the boy to protect him from Satoshi's tails. "If you don't like his name, then pick another one for him!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

"Not the name! He's still my rival! Enemy! Nemesis! Evil super villian!" He ran around screaming, still hitting snake boy with his tail. "Dieeeee die dieeee!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"I-I'm not e-evil..." The blonde murmured as he stared up at Satoshi. "It's not very fair to hit me when I can't even defend myself..." He added, managing to sit up. "I was perfectly content as a snake..."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

The siblings stared at the snake boy, Ayumi getting hugged by her brother. "Why is he a boy now...?" They asked as they stared at him. Shadow stared at him too, as Satoshi hit him with his tail again. "You're really mean!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"I'm a human because I was morphed into a human. Now, how exactly am I mean? I've never done anything to you, have I?" He questioned as he stood up, staring back at the siblings and Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

They stared back more. "Yes you did!" He hissed as he curled up into a ball.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"Would you care to tell me what exactly I did?" He questioned, poking Satoshi with his foot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

"You bit me and made me stab Angel and nearly killed her for the 14th time." He hissed as he curled up into a ball, staring at the snake boy angrily.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"Hmm... I don't remember biting you... But snakes do have short-term memory. I do believe there's something that we have in common. The dislike of my name..." He muttered, glancing over at me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

"She stole my name and added jr on the end..." He hissed as he stopped hitting the boy with his tail and stared at him. "Make her change your name."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"I can't make her do anything." He grumbled, sitting down on the ground next to Satoshi.

"I'm not good with making up names, so why don't you name him, Satoshi?" I questioned, crawling over to sit in Satoshi Jr.'s lap.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

"I don't want to name him. I can't think of anything." He murmured as he watched Angel sit in the boys lap.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"Um... What about... Len?" I questioned the snake, tilting my head up to stare at him.

"W-whatever... That nae is f-fine..." He muttered, his cheeks turning red as he stared a Shadow, almost as if asking for help.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

Staring back at him, he walked over to the group. "What is it?" He asked as he stared at the snake boy that was called Satoshi Jr but was now called Len.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

_"How do I get her off of me?"_ he mouthed to Shadow as I leaned into Len, chanting one of my spells, but in English. "Slither snake, slither snake, time to bake you into a cake!" I giggled in a singsong voice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2015)

"Angel angel angel, now's no time to cast spells to eat your pet snake! Let's play a game! Let us do this!" He laughed as he lifted Angel of the floor with his chains. "This is a fun game!" He laughed as he gestured for Len to run away from where Angel was sitting on his lap.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

I giggled as I was lifted up off of Len, who quickly backed away, standing up once he got the chance. "Awww Shadow! You tricked me! You tricked me! You're just jealous that I was going to play with Len and not you!" I laughed, trying to escape his chains to get back over to Len.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 21, 2015)

"But why won't you play with me?" He sobbed as he made puppy eyes, smiling at Len, mouthing the words 'hide' as he attempted to hug Angel. "I'm so very boreeeed! Play with meee!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 21, 2015)

Nodding, Len glanced around for a place to hide.

"Aww but I wanna play with my Len too..." I sobbed as I was hugged. I stared up at him for a moment before poking his cheek. "Why are you smiling?" I questioned, following his eyes towards Len, who had found a hiding spot behind the siblings.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 21, 2015)

"I was smiling because I'm happy..." He giggled as he hugged her, attempting to get her attention away from Len so she didn't find him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 21, 2015)

"Where did Len go?" I asked him, trying to escape his embrace.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 21, 2015)

"He went to the tree to find something to eat." He said as he hugged her harder, tryingvto stop her from escaping and seeing the snake boy who was hiding behind the siblings in a bush or something, who were talking as they stared at Len in confusion at his hiding spot.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 21, 2015)

"I see him! I see him!" I cheered, pointing a finger at Len. "You lied! He's right there! Liar! Liar!" I hissed at Shadow, pressing my hand flat on his face as I attempted to push him away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 21, 2015)

He didn't let go of her, attempting to tighten the chains and lift her up into the air. "You're just hallucinating! Len is somewhere else in a tree!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 21, 2015)

I giggled as I was lifted up into the air. "Fine! Fine! He isn't there then!" I laughed, rolling my eyes as I got a clearer view of Len being up in the air.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 22, 2015)

He made the chains cover her eyes as she looked at Len. "You see nothing! Why can't we play games? I'm so boreeeed!" He complained like a child, still trying to get her attention off Len so he could hide.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 22, 2015)

"Ahah! Fine, fine! We can play a game! What game do you wanna play?" I giggled as he wrapped the chains over my eyes.

Len quickly climbed up a large tree as soon as my vision was concealed.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 22, 2015)

"I don't know! You pick one!" He giggled happily. He hadn't thought of a game yet, as he was doing this to distract her so Len could escape.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 22, 2015)

"Truth or dare, Shadow?" I chuckled as I wiggled in his chains, trying to get them off of my eyes.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2015)

"Truth truth truth truth truth!" He yelled as he waited for her to say a truth as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 23, 2015)

A grin formed across my cheeks once I pulled the chains away from my eyes as I stared down at him. "Tell me where Len is!" I giggled, my eyes wide in excitement.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2015)

"I don't know." He muttered as he stared at her. He laughed as he smiled. "I'm being serious, I have no idea where he is."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 23, 2015)

As I stared at him, I raised an eyebrow in suspicion. "Fine... I pick dare."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2015)

"I dare you to stay in these chains for the rest of the game!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 23, 2015)

"What? Awww! That's no fun!" I wined, a frown replacing my grin. Dare or dare?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2015)

"Dare dare dare." He muttered as he stared up at her, smiling happily at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 23, 2015)

"I dare you to put me on the ground. You can keep my arms bounded, but not my legs."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 23, 2015)

Shadow sighed loudly and nodded, letting the chains drop from her legs and into the ground, slowly moving her to the ground.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 23, 2015)

"Thank you. I pick truth, Shadow." I questioned As I sat cross legged on the ground infront of him, the chains rattling as I did.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 24, 2015)

"Who's your favourite? Me, Satoshi, Len, Jason or Ayumi?" He asked her as he stared at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 24, 2015)

"Well Ayumi is my least favorite, followed by Jason. Satoshi did attack my Len, so he comes right after them. You and Len are currently my favorite. Truth or dare?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 24, 2015)

"What did I do!?" Both the siblings sobbed as Satoshi just murmured quietly. Shadow smiled happily as the siblings kept yelling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 24, 2015)

"You tried to kill me countless number of times!" I shouted as I glared at Ayumi. "And Jason tried to grope me in the middle of the night!" I snapped at Jason, a look on my face saying that if I wasn't bonded with the chains, I would strangle them both.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 24, 2015)

"B-but you tried to... and... but... you were turned into sister... soul stealing meanie..." Were the only words that could be made out in the jumble of sentences they were throwing at Angel as they completely ignored her staring at them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 24, 2015)

"Groper!" I hissed, before turning back to Shadow. "Truth or dare?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 24, 2015)

Before Jason could reply, Shadow muttered truth under his breath as he stared at his chains sink back into the earth quietly, like giant metallic worms.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 25, 2015)

"Why did you trap me in the Synapse?" I murmured quietly as I scooted closer to him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 25, 2015)

"Because I followed you around all the time, so I went and trapped you and put you in a bird cage of magic!" He smiled happily as if it was totally normal.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 25, 2015)

"But why did you follow me around? And was it necessary to put me in a cage? If you treated me like an actual person, then I wouldn't have tried to escape so many times." I muttered, turning away from him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 25, 2015)

"Because I watched you sleep. I also really like cages." He muttered two awful reasons, watching her turn around as the other three continued screaming about whatever.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 25, 2015)

"Shadow, you are now officially my least favorite. Len is my favorite out of all of you! Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go find him!" I snapped, walking away from the group to find Len.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 25, 2015)

He silently cried as he collapsed, making growling noises at the floor. "That was so mean..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 26, 2015)

"Good, because I intended it to be!" I shouted over my shoulder, not looking back at them.

Once I was far away from the group, Len jumped down from the tree, walking over to Shadow. "Um... Shouldn't you go after her? She might get lost..." He murmured, gently patting the noirette's back.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Good, because I intended it to be!" I shouted over my shoulder, not looking back at them.
> 
> Once I was far away from the group, Len jumped down from the tree, walking over to Shadow. "Um... Shouldn't you go after her? She might get lost..." He murmured, gently patting the noirette's back.



so then stacy said, "sweetie, you are literally so out of line it?s ****ing unbelievable. i could drag you so hard right now but i know you?ll just end up crying. i?ve roasted you before and you know it. chances are you?ll just say i bullied you because you?re gay and have different skin. talk **** get hit, you don?t wanna mess with me kiddo; i?ve got a black belt.
i know threats are ****ed up but that?s all i?ve been receiving all day, probably from her royal hoodrat olive and all of her nasty friends. but you can gang up on me and make fun of me for being goth all you want. i?ve been hurt a lot. my first boyfriend cheated on me, my dad screams if i forget to do my chores, and there are some days i don?t even want to get out of bed in the mornings.
i?m a jaded teenage girl. i?ve been through **** that you wouldn?t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don?t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i?ve already won."​​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2015)

"That person is following her, so it doesn't matter." He muttered as he stared at the person walking after Angel and speaking about her life. "Should we still follow her? It is fun." He stared at the black hair covering his eyes, giggling quietly to himself.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 27, 2015)

"It's not fun. She could get lost, and she'll get even angrier at you." He muttered, brushing away the hair covering Shadow's eyes.

[That person only posted to annoy us. They aren't even in the roleplay]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2015)

(I know, they posted it in the spam thread too.)

"She'll get angrier at me!?" He gasped as he started running after Angel. "Wait a minuteeeeee!" He yelled loudly as he ran after her yelling.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 27, 2015)

I glanced behind me as I heard Shadow running after me. "Go away, you meanie!" I pouted. "Lihhle zikx, lihhle finwj, vlc pe um inho hte zlue jrc..." I chanted, small, feathery wings appearing on my back. Taking a running start, I lept up into the air, my wings flapping furiously.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2015)

Shadow continued chasing after her as he made chains attach to themselves to rifts in the sky leading to portals as he ran up the chains after her. "Why are you running away?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 27, 2015)

"I hate you! Leave me alone!" I growled, flying into one of the portals in an attempt to escape him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2015)

The portals only led to a room filled with chains. Shadow climbed into the same portal, recalling all the chains into the room as the portals shut. "Why do you hate me?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 27, 2015)

"Because you stalked, kidnapped, caged, chained, collard, hugged, trapped, used me as a pet, toyed with me, and watched me sleep!" I shouted, landing on a pile of chains as I spoke.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 28, 2015)

"But I like it." Shadow said as he stared at her, as if it was a good reason. "Why are you being so mean?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 28, 2015)

"That's a horrible reason!" I growled, turning my back towards him as I sat down. "I'll tell you if I get a good story!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 28, 2015)

"There once was a boy who was a meanie. He was blown off the face off the Earth. The end yay." He murmured as he stared at her. "Can you tell me?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 28, 2015)

"Tell me the story of how you first came to meet me. I want the full story with good reasoning."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 28, 2015)

"Well I was going to sit outside for a while, because I was very super bored, then I saw you. I wanted to talk, but I couldn't, so I wanted you to notice me but you didn't so I watched you sleep and kidnapped you later. There's nothing more to it, so don't ask for a better story!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

"Why couldn't you talk, Shadow?" I questioned, turning around to face him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 29, 2015)

"I was scared..." He muttered under his breath, staring at her.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

At his answer, my gaze softened a bit. "You didn't need to be scared..." I murmured, walking up to him. "I wasn't scary back then, was I?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"You weren't scary, I just had never talked to anyone in my life before you.. He muttered quietly as he stared at her. "I didn't see any people as well..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"You wimp." I muttered, bopping a fist on his head. "You were like a foot taller than me! How could you be scared of a tiny, little bird?!"


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"Because you moved around! You made sounds and stuff! I didn't know about others..." He sobbed as he stared at the floor.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"You make sounds all the time! Heck, why didn't you just talk to yourself in a mirror or something if you were lonely?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"Because that is weird... also because mirrors weren't there."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"If you could, would you do it over? Instead of kidnapping me, would you actually talk to me if you got a second chance?" I questioned, crossing my arms as I stared at the ground.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"I-I don't know..." He muttered almost silently as he stared at her. "Maybe I would... I don't know..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"Well, I certainly wound want a do-over... I wouldn't make as much noise..." I muttered, staring at one of the walls of the small room.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

He briefly turned around, and turned around again. "My name is Shadow... n... nice to meet you..." He muttered as he pretended to be meeting her for the first time.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"My name is Angel, nice to meet you." I managed a smile as I stared at him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"I wanted to talk to you... can we talk...?" He asked as he watched her eyes staring at his.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"Um... Sure, what do you want to talk about?" I asked, tilting my head a bit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"I don't know... do you have any ideas...?" He stared at her as he tried to smile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"No I don't." I muttered, sitting down in front of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2015)

"How about we talk about shadow ants?" He murmured quietly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 3, 2015)

"How about we talk about you?" I suggested, gently poking his chest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 4, 2015)

"What about me...?" He asked as he poked her chest back. "I like dark things." He muttered quietly, not knowing what else to say.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 5, 2015)

(Bump.)


----------

